# Game of thrones season 8 [contains spoilers]



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm just getting my prediction in that the Starks go and fight the lannisters, Starks win kings Landing, they all join forces to fight the white walkers and that's when shit gets real... White walkers win but Arya stark survivses...

10/1


----------



## moochedit (Jan 12, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I'm just getting my prediction in that the Starks go and fight the lannisters, Starks win kings Landing, they all join forces to fight the white walkers and that's when shit gets real... White walkers win but Arya stark survivses...
> 
> 10/1



The starks and danny are all up north at winterfall at start of new seris and the white walkers have crashed through the wall at the end of s7. So i can see them meeting the white walkers first.

I'm cool with the white walkers winning if that's how it goes.
Just as long as its not cersei


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 12, 2019)

moochedit said:


> The starks and danny are all up north at winterfall at start of new seris and the white walkers have crashed through the wall at the end of s7. So i can see them meeting the white walkers first.
> 
> I'm cool with the white walkers winning if that's how it goes.
> Just as long as its not cersei



Gamethropolypse is a possibility.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2019)

moochedit said:


> The starks and danny are all up north at winterfall at start of new seris and the white walkers have crashed through the wall at the end of s7. So i can see them meeting the white walkers first.
> 
> I'm cool with the white walkers winning if that's how it goes.
> Just as long as its not cersei


Yeh abc


----------



## cybershot (Jan 12, 2019)

Jaime Lannister for the win. On his own.


----------



## magneze (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2019)

Hasn't he said that the final scene in the books will be a battlefield with everybody dead?


----------



## Supine (Jan 12, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hasn't he said that the final scene in the books will be a battlefield with everybody dead?



That could be the king of all spoilers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hasn't he said that the final scene in the books will be a battlefield with everybody dead?


aren't the white walkers' victims - like the dragon at the end of the last series - _undead_?

And Darkness and Decay and the Red Death White Walkers held illimitable dominion over all.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hasn't he said that the final scene in the books will be a battlefield with everybody dead?


As if that book is getting published in the first place


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 12, 2019)

6 movie length episodes coming in about 4 months.

Most likely the biggest 'last season' ever when it comes.

Can't wait.  There's been so much carnage that the list of people I like in the show is now larger than the list of people I want to die horribly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I'm just getting my prediction in that the Starks go and fight the lannisters, Starks win kings Landing, they all join forces to fight the white walkers and that's when shit gets real... White walkers win but Arya stark survivses...
> 
> 10/1



More likely a big ruckus up in the North followed by whoever is left alive strolling into KL and kinging/queening themselves according to the ancient right of fuck you I'm the only one with any soliders left.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hasn't he said that the final scene in the books will be a battlefield with everybody dead?



He's just trolling at this point. He's never going to finish the damn books and the last two extant ones are crap anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 12, 2019)

My guess for ultimate winner of the Iron Throne: Sansa


----------



## T & P (Jan 12, 2019)

Surely the most satisfying outcome would be Bronn on the throne?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2019)

Sam Tarly kills the Night's King


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2019)

No more thrones, only Eternal Winter.


----------



## Reno (Jan 12, 2019)

TruXta said:


> No more thrones, only Eternal Winter.


You just put a warm blanket on the throne and they are ready to go again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

People will still get their bots and dragons fix after series 8 as Jane Goldman is developing a prequel series with lots of hot young actors
‘Game of Thrones’ Prequel Moves Ahead at HBO With Pilot Order
‘Game of Thrones’ Prequel Rounds Out Main Cast, SJ Clarkson to Direct


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2019)

Reno said:


> You just put a warm blanket on the throne and they are ready to go again.


You do not simply.....


----------



## moochedit (Jan 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> People will still get their bots and dragons fix after series 8 as Jane Goldman is developing a prequel series with lots of hot young actors
> ‘Game of Thrones’ Prequel Moves Ahead at HBO With Pilot Order
> ‘Game of Thrones’ Prequel Rounds Out Main Cast, SJ Clarkson to Direct



There was a lot of excitement before the star wars prequels were released. 

The first episode will need to be very good or the internet backlash will be quick


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

Jane Goldman though - pretty safe pair of hands for such a thing, I reckon. I even like Stardust!


----------



## moochedit (Jan 12, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's just trolling at this point. He's never going to finish the damn books and the last two extant ones are crap anyway.



Never read the books (was late to the tv series as well) but i'm not starting them now unless he finishes them first.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Jane Goldman though - pretty safe pair of hands for such a thing, I reckon. I even like Stardust!



I will definately watch it. Just hope it doesn't disapoint.


----------



## Reno (Jan 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Jane Goldman though - pretty safe pair of hands for such a thing, I reckon. I even like Stardust!


I’m less of a fan. Hated what she did with the Woman in Black remake and Kick-Ass and Kingsman are among my most loathed films of the 21st century.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

I loved Kick-Ass, Kingsman less so. I think she'd be good at more fantasy


----------



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Never read the books (was late to the tv series as well) but i'm not starting them now unless he finishes them first.


This is me.  I think the first series I watched live was 5.

I probably need to start rewatching 6 and 7 now to get me ready for April.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 12, 2019)

Me76 said:


> This is me.  I think the first series I watched live was 5.
> 
> I probably need to start rewatching 6 and 7 now to get me ready for April.



7 was first i watched live.

I binge watched 1 to 6 over about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 13, 2019)

Start date should be announced tonight during ad break on usa tv at around 2am to 3am uk time.

Cinema Blend: HBO Uses Game Of Thrones Premiere Date Reveal To Get True Detective More Viewers.
HBO Uses Game Of Thrones Premiere Date Reveal To Get True Detective More Viewers


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 14, 2019)

April 14th it is...


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> April 14th it is...



Oh yeah 

Starks unite in a new teaser for Game of Thrones season 8


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 14, 2019)

Youtube version


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Youtube version



beat me to it


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

So April 15th for UK viewers i guess?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2019)

moochedit said:


> So April 15th for UK viewers i guess?


apparently its simulcast , so yeah about 2am on the 15th then showed again at 9pm


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> apparently its simulcast , so yeah about 2am on the 15th then showed again at 9pm



So i need to book 6 mondays off work?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

91 days (or 13 weeks) to go


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2019)

I tend to wake up about 6am then watch it before work to be safe


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> I tend to wake up about 6am then watch it before work to be safe



Good idea. Avoids the spoilers from us viewers.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 14, 2019)

This thread is gonna be spolertastic, by the way.  If you haven't watched the lastest episode after its broadest, don't come here til you have...


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> apparently its simulcast , so yeah about 2am on the 15th then showed again at 9pm



Yep the sky atlantic facebook page has now confirmed 15th April at 2am.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 14, 2019)

I've forgotten everything that's happened so far.  Hope there will be some sort of "catch up" programme before it starts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 14, 2019)

its going to be simpler now the unambiguous evil is here


----------



## Reno (Jan 14, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> its going to be simpler now the unambiguous evil is here


Was there anything ambiguous about Joffrey or Ramsay ?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I've forgotten everything that's happened so far.  Hope there will be some sort of "catch up" programme before it starts.



91 days to rewatch 67 episodes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2019)

moochedit said:


> 91 days to rewatch 67 episodes.


I think I may take up that challenge myself


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 14, 2019)

moochedit said:


> 91 days to rewatch 67 episodes.



Oh god.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Oh god.



Go on. You know you want to


----------



## smmudge (Jan 14, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> This thread is gonna be spolertastic, by the way.  If you haven't watched the lastest episode after its broadest, don't come here til you have...



I think we should just put that rule in place from the start, with "broadcast" meaning first broadcast in the US. If you come on the thread later than that time, expect spoilers and don't expect anyone to give a shit about your whingeing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 14, 2019)

but still spoiler tags in case of a leaked episode?

probably won't matter though, I imagine security is tighter than a gnats chuff now and there will be no leaks.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 14, 2019)

Am thinking I will watch 6 and 7 again to catch up.  Then save doing the whole lots again for after.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2019)

I might wait until the end and then binge it. Reckon I can avoid spoilers for that long?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2019)

TruXta said:


> I might wait until the end and then binge it. Reckon I can avoid spoilers for that long?



Can you stay off the internet that long?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2019)

Why can't people just watch one a week, properly? It's better that way!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why can't people just watch one a week, properly? It's better that way!


Better for who? 


moochedit said:


> Can you stay off the internet that long?


I'll just avoid reddit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Better for who?


Digestion, appreciation and recall


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Digestion, appreciation and recall


Don't worry about me, you take care of your own good self mate.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 18, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hasn't he said that the final scene in the books will be a battlefield with everybody dead?



He said it will be a bittersweet ending. Make of that what you will.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 18, 2019)

TruXta said:


> I might wait until the end and then binge it. Reckon I can avoid spoilers for that long?



I feel the same. It will be a minefield avoiding spoilers though. I think I'll just take one chicken at a time. Not every chicken in the fucking room. Yeah you can tell I like the chicken scene with The Hound and Arya it was a Tarantino moment in GOT's. LOL!


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 18, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Better for who?
> 
> I'll just avoid reddit.



What about Urban75.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2019)

ChrisC said:


> What about Urban75.


Much easier to avoid spoilers on here.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 18, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Much easier to avoid spoilers on here.



I found avoiding the google news app on monday a good idea last series or the headlines gave things away.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I found avoiding the google news app on monday a good idea last series or the headlines gave things away.


Don't use it so very easily avoided


----------



## smmudge (Jan 18, 2019)

ChrisC said:


> He said it will be a bittersweet ending. Make of that what you will.



Oh god that means Bran's going to get the throne ffs


----------



## Me76 (Jan 18, 2019)

I work compressed hours now which will make it harder to catch up on a Monday night. I might work even later on other days to allow an early finish on a Monday.


----------



## keybored (Jan 18, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Can you stay off the internet that long?


You mean "Can you stay off the internet, stop going to work, refuse to answer the phone or the door and stock up on provisions so you don't have to go to the shops for that long?".


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2019)

I managed to not have spoilt the end of Breaking Bad for nearly 5 years...


----------



## moochedit (Jan 18, 2019)

TruXta said:


> I managed to not have spoilt the end of Breaking Bad for nearly 5 years...



I've still never got round to watching that.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 18, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I work compressed hours now which will make it harder to catch up on a Monday night. I might work even later on other days to allow an early finish on a Monday.



Can we start an epetition to have all 6 mondays made bank holidays so we can watch at 2am?


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 18, 2019)

If you have Now TV will this be broadcast on it?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 18, 2019)

TruXta said:


> I managed to not have spoilt the end of Breaking Bad for nearly 5 years...


Or is it that you've heard it but because you have no context it doesn't matter.

I remember hearing about a red wedding when it happened. But as I wasn't watching GoT at the time it meant nothing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2019)

Look people...it's the last 6, ever.

I'd rather discuss it with everyone here, you've all watched the whole thing up to now ffs, and not be arguing about when people should post spoilers...we'll all be talking about the same stuff after a day or so so let's just agree that you post what you like but put it in spoiler tags if it's before then end of the episode/movie on UK tv.  The media will play along, they won't be posting 2am spoilers before sky shows it.

Talking about it will be as much fun as watching it for all of us.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2019)

No it won't


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Or is it that you've heard it but because you have no context it doesn't matter.
> 
> I remember hearing about a red wedding when it happened. But as I wasn't watching GoT at the time it meant nothing.


I actually don't think I did.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 18, 2019)

TruXta said:


> No it won't



Thanks. Won't waste my money there then in a lazy desire to watch it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Thanks. Won't waste my money there then in a lazy desire to watch it.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 18, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> If you have Now TV will this be broadcast on it?



Says yes here..

Watch Game of Thrones Season 1 Episode 8 Online


----------



## Libertad (Jan 19, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> If you have Now TV will this be broadcast on it?



Yes as you have access to Sky Atlantic and Sky One.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 19, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Yes as you have access to Sky Atlantic and Sky One.



Great thanks for the information. My Google skills were way off yesterday. Looking forward to the new series, but will have to do a recap.

Given up on the book series ever being released.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 19, 2019)

I think that the TV show has now replaced the books as the definitive version of the story. The books are just the DVD extras now.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 19, 2019)

I'll pay anyone a million turkish lira if they can hack the show and leak it online


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> I think that the TV show has now replaced the books as the definitive version of the story. The books are just the DVD extras now.



I suspect the reason Martin is struggling to write the books is that he's now got to deal with all sorts of plotlines that the show has excised altogether and which nobody really gives a shit about.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suspect the reasin Martin is struggling to write the books is that he's now got to deal with all sorts of plotlines that the show has excised altogether and which nobody really gives a shit about.


I think that's bollocks. Loads of people want the book version of the story done. He clearly doesn't have a way to the ending, what with doing all sorts of things instead of finishing the fucking book.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2019)

the books were out for effing years before the show and if he finishes them I bet its years after the show. Always a second stringer/b list author for me back then. If anyne had ased me (which they didn't) I'd have said do some Gene Wolfe or do wizard of Earthsea for a tv adapt


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> I've forgotten everything that's happened so far.  Hope there will be some sort of "catch up" programme before it starts.


Sean Bean is dead now


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the books were out for effing years before the show and if he finishes them I bet its years after the show. Always a second stringer/b list author for me back then. If anyne had ased me (which they didn't) I'd have said do some Gene Wolfe or do wizard of Earthsea for a tv adapt


Good luck doing a Wolfe adaptation!


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2019)

There is a Wizard if Earthsea adaptation all written up and ready for filming. Highly unlikely it will happen tho.


----------



## greenfield (Jan 19, 2019)

belboid said:


> There is a Wizard if Earthsea adaptation all written up and ready for filming. Highly unlikely it will happen tho.



Really? That would be epic. Why isn't it likely to happen?


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2019)

greenfield said:


> Really? That would be epic. Why isn't it likely to happen?


It was written forty years ago (by Michael Powell), and has never got further than some drama student rehearsals. I imagine they'd want a more modern version now.

Studio Ghibli did a version, Tales from Earthsea, the Ursula thought was okay, apparently.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 20, 2019)

belboid said:


> Studio Ghibli did a version, Tales from Earthsea, the Ursula thought was okay, apparently.



It was awful though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2019)

I've had the Earthsea thing on my shelf for about 10 years - is it worth reading if you're a 45 year old man?
I read The Dispossessed recently and was blown away.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I've had the Earthsea thing on my shelf for about 10 years - is it worth reading if you're a 45 year old man?
> I read The Dispossessed recently and was blown away.



Yes it's worth reading. I just read the Tombs of Atuan and it's so much better than your standard fantasy story. World building done properly, though a character's eyes and with an actual point beyond showing off how much stuff the author can invent.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I've had the Earthsea thing on my shelf for about 10 years - is it worth reading if you're a 45 year old man?
> I read The Dispossessed recently and was blown away.


Yes, if you like fantasy this is up there with the best. Doesn't matter that's it's supposedly YA.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 20, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Yes, if you like fantasy this is up there with the best. Doesn't matter that's it's supposedly YA.



YA?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

Libertad said:


> YA?


Young adult.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 20, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Young adult.



Thanks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2019)

A nebulous category esp when it comes to spec fiction really. But yes you should make the time for earthsea OU


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> A nebulous category esp when it comes to spec fiction really. But yes you should make the time for earthsea OU



They're all pretty short novels too, not your typical fantasy doorstops.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 4, 2019)

Bizarre crossover got/bud light commercial during the superbowl on us tv. (Yes i know "bud light" is a shite "beer")

Game of Thrones meets Bud Light in Super Bowl commercial


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Bizarre crossover got/bud light commercial during the superbowl on us tv. (Yes i know "bud light" is a shite "beer")
> 
> Game of Thrones meets Bud Light in Super Bowl commercial



low cals though


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2019)

I like bud light. Someone has too.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I like bud light. Someone has too.


No, no one has to.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I like bud light. Someone has too.



I like it too. In the same way I like the fact that you can get little plastic power tools for toddlers so they don't hurt themselves playing with the real stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I like it too. In the same way I like the fact that you can get little plastic power tools for toddlers so they don't hurt themselves playing with the real stuff.


Says on Google it's 5% abv. Plenty strong enough to get hurt/drunk.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I like it too. In the same way I like the fact that you can get little plastic power tools for toddlers so they don't hurt themselves playing with the real stuff.



I think you're getting confused with Becks Blue.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Says on Google it's 5% abv. Plenty strong enough to get hurt/drunk.



It's 4.8%. There is also Bud Light Platinum, which is 6%


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> It's 4.8%. There is also Bud Light Platinum, which is 6%


Regardless of the alcohol content, in my eyes it's an act of self-harm drinking anything Budweiser


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Regardless of the alcohol content, in my eyes it's an act of self-harm drinking anything Budweiser



It's by no means my go to, I just buy whatever happens to be on offer when it's next time to buy a 20 bottle pack of something as long as it's not on the shit list, which tbf only really consists of Carling and Fosters for me.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 4, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Regardless of the alcohol content, in my eyes it's an act of self-harm drinking anything Budweiser


^
This.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> It's 4.8%. There is also Bud Light Platinum, which is 6%




hmm, excuse the spoons link but its confirmed what I initially thought 

3.5%

Bud Light Beer, Local Pubs - J D Wetherspoon


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> hmm, excuse the spoons link but its confirmed what I initially thought
> 
> 3.5%
> 
> Bud Light Beer, Local Pubs - J D Wetherspoon


You're right. It must be stronger in the original US version then.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2019)

slightly still on topic , made me smile at the fact it does look like its water he is pouring away


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2019)

American lager, urgh. Fuck off.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2019)

There's lots of nice US lager, it's just that you'll rarely see it in the shops or pubs over here.


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2019)

TruXta said:


> There's lots of nice US lager, it's just that you'll rarely see it in the shops or pubs over here.



Maybe so. I know they do a good few ales, porters and whatnot but I don't drink that stuff.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 12, 2019)

Cersei has murdered a cat off screen apparently.

(I don't even remember there was a cat in the show to be honest)

The Guardian: RIP Ser Pounce! Is this the most diabolical Game of Thrones death yet?.
RIP Ser Pounce! Is this the most diabolical Game of Thrones death yet?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2019)

moochedit said:


> The Guardian: RIP Ser Pounce! Is this the most diabolical Game of Thrones death yet?.
> RIP Ser Pounce! Is this the most diabolical Game of Thrones death yet?



Jesus fuck somebody got paid to write that


----------



## moochedit (Feb 12, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Jesus fuck somebody got paid to write that



Maybe you would prefer the independents coverage of this vitally important news story 

The Independent: Game of Thrones showrunners confirm Ser Pounce is dead.
Game of Thrones showrunners reveal Ser Pounce is dead


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 1, 2019)

Twitter has released emojis for all the surviving main characters.

There are also posters with most of them sitting on the throne.


----------



## binka (Mar 1, 2019)

As soon as it's aired in the UK (approx 2am UK time on the Monday) then you should probably avoid this topic until you've seen it because I'll be posting about it without spoiler tags before it's been on Sky Atlantic at 9pm you moaning cunt(s)


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 1, 2019)

binka said:


> As soon as it's aired in the UK (approx 2am UK time on the Monday) then you should probably avoid this topic until you've seen it because I'll be posting about it without spoiler tags before it's been on Sky Atlantic at 9pm you moaning cunt(s)


spoiler tags are fine for then, I work and have grown accustomed to watching it at 9...surely we can all openly discuss it when it finishes on sky in the UK when an episode finishes (2 one hour episodes and the rest are 80 minutes)

It's the last one...let's all enjoy it together


----------



## binka (Mar 1, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> spoiler tags are fine for then, I work and have grown accustomed to watching it at 9...surely we can all openly discuss it when it finishes on sky in the UK when an episode finishes (2 one hour episodes and the rest are 80 minutes)
> 
> It's the last one...let's all enjoy it together


Just avoid the thread uptil you've seen it. It's really not difficult. Spoiler tags are annoying


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 1, 2019)

binka said:


> Just avoid the thread uptil you've seen it. It's really not difficult. Spoiler tags are annoying


Not a problem


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 4, 2019)

One of the episodes will be the longest battle sequence in tv/movie history.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> One of the episodes will be the longest battle sequence in tv/movie history.



I'll be sure to skip to the end of that one then!


----------



## agricola (Mar 5, 2019)

Please don't be rubbish.


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2019)

hmm, there's a VO there that sounds very like the bloke that does the VO for Civ6...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2019)

Trailer is amazing.
Couple of questions:



Spoiler: Spoiler



If Arya kills a walker can she wear his face?
Why is Cersei drinking wine if she's in the family way?
What is Arya running from?


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Trailer is amazing.
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler



I'm not sure the NHS was around in "the olden days" to issue health warnings on the dangers of alcohol during pregnancy. A woman who had children with her brother is probably not that worried about birth defects.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> hmm, there's a VO there that sounds very like the bloke that does the VO for Civ6...



Nobody will ever beat Leonard Nimoy on Civ4.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 5, 2019)

Reno said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the NHS was around in "the olden days" to issue health warnings on the dangers of alcohol during pregnancy. A woman who had children with her brother is probably not that worried about birth defects.



Do we need spoilers to discuss a trailer now?


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Do we need spoilers to discuss a trailer now?


S*☼*I started it !


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Do we need spoilers to discuss a trailer now?





Spoiler



No


----------



## moochedit (Mar 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No





Spoiler



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 5, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Do we need spoilers to discuss a trailer now?





DexterTCN said:


> One of the episodes will be the longest battle sequence in tv/movie history.


I posted a total spoiler and got away with it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 5, 2019)

Spoiler: actual spoiler



Someone you like is going to die and you won't be happy at all


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Spoiler: actual spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Someone you like is going to die and you won't be happy at all


A 'data scientist for Entertainment Weekly' (ahem) has, apparently, worked out that of the main characters, only Arya (49.04%) and Gendry (39.87%) are not odds on to die.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> A 'data scientist for Entertainment Weekly' (ahem) has, apparently, worked out that of the main characters, only Arya (49.04%) and Gendry (39.87%) are not odds on to die.


Em... Arya is totally going to die.

More people probably like her than anyone else.  She was the littlest.  Now think...GRRM.

Remember Hodor?  Yeah.  It's the old pixie grenades for Arya.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 6, 2019)

Guess someone had to do it ...

Lets break down the new Game of Thrones trailer shot by shot


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 6, 2019)

I put spoilers on because I was asking questions about implications of the trailer that might be considered spoilery for those who hadn't considered these questions.



Spoiler



A man must have a code


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2019)

You know how people will take a trailer and dissect it, squeeze all the info out it they can?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2019)

btw it's really, really good!


----------



## JimW (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 17, 2019)

belboid said:


> A 'data scientist for Entertainment Weekly' (ahem) has, apparently, worked out that of the main characters, only Arya (49.04%) and Gendry (39.87%) are not odds on to die.



Jon Snow and the winter King are bound to mutually annihilate each other in a flurry of ice shards - but they're both already kind of dead, and we know what is dead can never die. So they're simultaneously bound to die and unable to die.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 17, 2019)

There's another 3 episodes after the battle.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 6, 2019)

Countdown:

Game of Thrones: Season 8 Countdown


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> A 'data scientist for Entertainment Weekly' (ahem) has, apparently, worked out that of the main characters, only Arya (49.04%) and Gendry (39.87%) are not odds on to die.



A data scientist would know that this is not a question to which the answer can be extrapolated from a data set.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2019)

Spoiler: spoiler proposition



We see Hodor again


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 7, 2019)

No spoiler because it's just like, my opinion, maan so

Varys dies doing something heroic, harking back to when he sarcastically asked Ned Stark in S1 while visiting him in the Black Cells, ''when you look at me, do you see a hero?''


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 7, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Spoiler: spoiler proposition
> 
> 
> 
> We see Hodor again


I agree.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 11, 2019)

Ladies & Gentlemen...



Spoiler: Who sits on the Throne?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2019)

3 days to go 

I'm actually looking forward to a monday


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2019)

moochedit said:


> 3 days to go
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to a monday


Staying up Sunday to watch it


----------



## Me76 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have Monday off work.   I am tempted to get up very early and watch, then go back to bed.  Do my normal day off routine and watch again.  Then I can think about what I've watched on my run and watch again with evolved thoughts in my brain.  

In reality I will probably be hungover


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Staying up Sunday to watch it



Not doing that for the first one but 2 episodes are on at 2am on bank holiday mondays so i might stay up for those.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2019)

Parents are giving their babies these Game of Thrones names


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2019)

Don’t have sky atm, so I’ll have to pay the Iron Price* to watch it.

(*invite myself over to someone who does)


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 14, 2019)

We never watched GoT when it first came out, and dumped Sky a few years ago.  We finally gave in and bought the seasons 1-7 box set for xmas.  We watched the final episode of series 7 last night, and have now signed up to NowTV to watch season 8.  I shall now be on this thread regularly, albeit a day later than everyone else!


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 14, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Don’t have sky atm, so I’ll have to pay the Iron Price* to watch it.
> 
> (*invite myself over to someone who does)






mx wcfc said:


> ... and have now signed up to NowTV



Well, well


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 14, 2019)

.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 14, 2019)

Then why post on this thread?


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 14, 2019)

Dunno. I'll delete it.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2019)

My money is on Sansa winning out, It would be the GRRM thing to do, have someone who has been mostly surviving rather than striving for the Throne end up on it and I keep thinking part of her character was based on the young Elizabeth Tudor went from being down the line of succession to be the famed queen. And also kind of fits the way he riffs history, the Tudors emerged from the messy Wars of the Roses (that Game of thrones takes a lot of inspiration from) as the unlikely house to rule England. 

Mystic Meg level reasoning perhaps but worth getting it down in case it pans out.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 14, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Parents are giving their babies these Game of Thrones names



this is old news. rehash for the final season


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2019)

Going to sit down and binge watch Alt Shift X and some beers tonight.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Going to sit down and binge watch Alt Shift X and some beers tonight.


His character recaps are great.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking at loads of death cards and I've realised I don't want anyone to die.  I love them all, even the evil ones.  

I also accept that a lot of people are going to die. And so I am just thinking that everyone will.  

I will be most upset about (in no particular order) Tyrion, Ayra, Sansa, Bron, Brienne


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2019)

They all need to die. Will be a cop out if they don't.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 14, 2019)

Just watched a "The Story So Far" programme.  Despite having watched 7 seasons in three months, there were scenes I had forgotten.  The Jon Snow is a Targaryen and not a Stark  plot twist is a bit daft imho. But hey-ho.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 14, 2019)

Me76 said:


> L
> I will be most upset about (in no particular order) Tyrion,



Nah, safe there.  Tyrion ends up on the Iron Throne, surely?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 14, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Nah, safe there.  Tyrion ends up on the Iron Throne, surely?


I'd like to think so.  Him and Sansa are the only pure characters as I see it at the moment.   But hey, I'm.not predicting or thinking. Cos it's spoilers in my brain.  I don't like it.


----------



## agricola (Apr 14, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Just watched a "The Story So Far" programme.  Despite having watched 7 seasons in three months, there were scenes I had forgotten.  The Jon Snow is a Targaryen and not a Stark  plot twist is a bit daft imho. But hey-ho.



He is a Stark and a Targaryen.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 14, 2019)

Sansa will be the Queen of the North at Winterfell and Jaime will kill Cersei to stop her blowing everyone up at King's Landing with wildfire. He'll probably get himself killed in the process. They're the only two things I'm fairly certain about.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2019)

Two hours to go!


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 14, 2019)

Apparently it's leaked four hours early on DirecTV in the US so be careful out there, there could be legit spoilers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

Superb. Just superb.


----------



## agricola (Apr 15, 2019)

worth the wait that



Spoiler



Of the many fantastic bits, my favourite was that scene where Sam found out his brother had been executed along with his dad.  I've always loved the Aemon / Jon Snow scene in the first series where Aemon reveals who he is whilst laughing at the idiocy of the youth but seeing Sam, who has for too long been a joke character, absolutely switch to complete and utter deserved rage at someone was great.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler



solid human focused episode. Huge amount to pick from with Arya meeting Aeigon T/The Hound/Gendry, Aeigon meeting Sansa/Arya/Sam, Jaime and Bran, Brons dilemma, Yara and Theon etc


The plus side to insomnia. Up and watched before anyone can spoiler it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2019)

good episode, worth getting up early for


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler



Scene setting episode, but enjoyable. Really enjoy Bran's relentless determination to make everyone as uncomfortable as possible, and all the nods to the start of the series.

Did we see Cersei inadvertently deliver her own method of death to her brothers?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: Question:



Cersei is drinking again, and didn't seem to have a bump. Where's the baby/pregnancy?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

Also...



Spoiler



...we saw everyone except Melisande, Meera, Gilly, Little Sam, and Brienne. Assuming G&S are simply by a Winterefell fire, where are the others? 

I guess there was too much to cram in and Jaime arrived too late for them to justify Brienne being in it. Melisandre says she can't go back but surely still has some part to play. Has Meera simply fucked off in a huff to the Reed hearth just because Aspie Bran didn't say thanks for the big shift she put in?

Don't think there were any more living omissions not shown or not mentioned.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Spoiler: Question:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei is drinking again, and didn't seem to have a bump. Where's the baby/pregnancy?





Spoiler



I thought that the look when Euron was leaving might mean a/ she lied to Jaime but b/ she'll try to get pregnant by Euron and pass it off as Jaime's.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler



"My eyes have always been blue!"


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler



Am I the only one who wants Arya to be killed sooner rather than later?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who wants Arya to be killed sooner rather than later?


nonsense!



Spoiler: arya



some excellent exchanges this week
'You left me to die'
'first, I robbed you'


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Brienne was there in the background at Winterfell when everyone arrived.



Pretty solid start.  I am surprised at 



Spoiler



nobody significant


 dying though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

Someone's noticed something about the very first episode. 

From 4.00. Look who Robert touches

Ned (hug) - beheaded
Cat (hug) - throat cut
Rickon (hair tousle) - shot with arrow
Robb (handshake) - stabbed 

and talks to

Sansa ("you're pretty") - is used as a plaything by Joffrey and Ramsey
Arya ("What's your name?") - becomes no-one
Bran "You'll be a soldier") - is crippled and becomes pretty much opposite of a soldier

I liked it, anyway


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: euron



I did enjoy this
'I've had men killed for less'
'they were lesser men'
smooth criminal lol


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2019)

Right, that was good.



Spoiler: events in Ep 1



Loved The Wall being in the credits all smashed.
"What do Dragons eat?"

Jon Snow looked a bit like Batman on that Dragon.

Gendry and Arya flirting?  And she wants a special weapon eh?

Sansa is smart as fuck, it's now official.

Although it was sad when Sam found out about his dad...it was quite funny when they followed it up with his brother, have to be honest.

Child scene...FUCK!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

whats with the spoiler tags? 

The scene with the dragon ride was pretty grim. Like something from a kids' film.
How did Theon find his sister in a boat that all look a like?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2019)

OK then.

That crossbow Kyburn gives to Bronn...it's the one Tyrion killed Tywin with.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

I really hope Bronn dies.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> whats with the spoiler tags?


It's for people who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: what you missed


----------



## cybershot (Apr 15, 2019)

I wish every episode was like this, harked back to some really good episodes earlier in the series. Dreading the 90 minute CGI battle yawn a thon.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It's for people who haven't seen it yet.


It's stupid. 

Can we all stop?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

well the battle of the bastards and the battle at hardbeak or whatever is called where snow kills the white walker wasn't bad.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 15, 2019)

On the other hand, the battle at castle black.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> It's stupid.
> 
> Can we all stop?


Why is it? I stayed up to watch it, plenty of posters here won't have done, so before Monday evening I think it's good manners not to give out info if it can be avoided with spoiler quotes


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 15, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I wish every episode was like this, harked back to some really good episodes earlier in the series. Dreading the 90 minute CGI battle yawn a thon.



I'm kind of with you, in that the human drama side of GoT has always been what made it stand out, with tits 'n' dragons being a pleasing distraction.  But on the other hand, I kind of feel cheated that there is so much human drama that needs to be done in the remaining 5 or 6 episodes and they seem to be going really slowly with it.  

If they manage to make the final battle a bit special, something that will stand out beyond whatever the latest Marvel CGI same-shit-different-hero style thing (and they've kind of said that the final battle will be something pretty memorable and different), then that would be nice.  But, yeah, it's so hard to do anything that feels different these days because all the CGI action blockbusters feel so interchangeable.  The last one I remember being impressed by was Dr Strange, just coz it did feel completely different to the usual stuff. But really, that was just Inception amped up to the max, so also not particularly original.

Anyway, I'm rambling.  The point is, there has to be a big battle, and let's hope that they do manage to make it a bit special.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Why is it? I stayed up to watch it, plenty of posters here won't have done, so before Monday evening I think it's good manners not to give out info if it can be avoided with spoiler quotes



yes. I like GOT and haven't watched it yet so i'mma gonna go on a thread that talks about it before I've watched the episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

I think were safe now as they'll he watching it. Anyway, i thought the etiquette these days is don't look at this thread on a Monday if you haven't seen the new episode.
Anyway, that was fun. I still hope everyone will die though.


----------



## Voley (Apr 15, 2019)

Ooh that was good.

Still think there's an outside chance that The Dead will triumph. Night King to freeze the Iron Throne then smash fuck out of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

agricola said:


> worth the wait that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he'd have been pleased as he hated his dad and now he's Lord Tarly


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 15, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Spoiler: what you missed



Even I spotted most of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

Voley said:


> Ooh that was good.
> 
> Still think there's an outside chance that The Dead will triumph. Night King to freeze the Iron Throne then smash fuck out of it.


I thought it had been destroyed?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Someone's noticed something about the very first episode.
> 
> From 4.00. Look who Robert touches
> 
> ...




this is so old.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought he'd have been pleased as he hated his dad and now he's Lord Tarly


Yeah, but he's a big softy.
Isn't his family sword Targarian steel? Which also kills white walkers?  Is Sam going to use it to take one out later on in a HarryPotteresque "meek minor character saves the world" moment?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> this is so old.


You boring tit


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

the best bit of the first episode was jamie spotting bran in winterfell. 
Jon and Danerys have zero chemistry together.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 15, 2019)

Fine, forget spoilers, whatever, fuck this thread too. This place can be so tiresomely petty


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, but he's a big softy.
> Isn't his family sword Targarian steel? Which also kills white walkers?  Is Sam going to use it to take one out later on in a HarryPotteresque "meek minor character saves the world" moment?



from what I remember from the trailer, Ser Jorah uses the sword.


----------



## Voley (Apr 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought it had been destroyed?


Has it? When Cersei did that wildfire thing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

Voley said:


> Has it? When Cersei did that wildfire thing?


Aye. The whole building was vaporised. Looked like it anyway


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2019)

The Iron Throne is still there, it wasn't in the cathedral that got blown up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm really averse to spoilers, generally more so than most, and don't think it's that much faff to use the tags. But, I guess there is some merit to the old "don't read until you've seen the epsiode" argument.

That said, I think it's different for stuff that hasn't come up in the show yet. Fair enough if you want to "read ahead", but I've been purposefully avoiding trailers, interviews and the like so that I don't see/hear about anything before the episode airs.

So could we at least spoiler anything about stuff that features in an episode that hasn't aired yet?


----------



## Voley (Apr 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye. The whole building was vaporised. Looked like it anyway


Didn't think that was the same place. I get muddled up with the cities. Winterfell and Kings Landing always confuse me.

Daenarys had a cooler looking rock throne on Dragonstone imo anyhow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

Santino said:


> The Iron Throne is still there, it wasn't in the cathedral that got blown up.


Ah!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2019)

Voley said:


> Winterfell and Kings Landing always confuse me.


Winterfell and King's Landing?? I'm not great at keeping track, but I'd have thought them fairly distinct.

Winterfell = cold, dark, medieval castle/fort.
King's Landing = brighter, bigger, port (I think...  ); generally a bit richer and grander looking (except for Flea Bottom, maybe).


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye. The whole building was vaporised. Looked like it anyway


That was the Septum, not the Palace.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> This thread is gonna be spolertastic, by the way.  If you haven't watched the lastest episode after its broadest, don't come here til you have...


Jon got dibs on this


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

Voley said:


> Didn't think that was the same place. I get muddled up with the cities. Winterfell and Kings Landing always confuse me.
> 
> Daenarys had a cooler looking rock throne on Dragonstone imo anyhow.



yeah. I prefer dragonstone, too.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah!



did you not see the throne cersi was sitting on (cue jokes about euron's cock)


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> did you not see the throne cersi was sitting on (cue jokes about euron's cock)


Still lost as to why she shagged him.  Given that that was all he was interested in, hasn't she lost any hold over him?  She did give a funny look after he said he was going to put a prince in her belly, given she's already preggers.  Possibly it's about covering up who the true father is?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Jon got dibs on this



Yeah, I should have put it in the thread title.

Is there any chance a kindly mod could add "with spoilers"* or something to the thread title?

editor FridgeMagnet Lazy Llama
aqua 

Please.

*or preferably "with spoilers - do not even think of opening this thread until you've seen the latest episode" but maybe thats a bit long...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 15, 2019)

It was good of John Noakes to turn up at the end


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Still lost as to why she shagged him.  Given that that was all he was interested in, hasn't she lost any hold over him?  She did give a funny look after he said he was going to put a prince in her belly, given she's already preggers.  Possibly it's about covering up who the true father is?


She's probably thinking about his boats and getting the fuck out of Dodge.  The episode showed them a few times.

Also...the witch said she'd have three children, she's had them.   Not pregnant.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 15, 2019)

I hate these early setup episodes. The only exciting bit was at the end with zombie kid. The rest of it was just guff.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah must admit I was a bit bored at times. Mainly I think that it was due to the Jon and Daenerys scene.  We get it ...... they are in love. I'd agree with whoever said they don't have chemistry.

Some nice touches though. Might give it a rewatch at some point this week.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 15, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Yeah must admit I was a bit bored at times. Mainly I think that it was due to the Jon and Daenerys scene.  We get it ...... they are in love. I'd agree with whoever said they don't have chemistry.
> 
> Some nice touches though. Might give it a rewatch at some point this week.


Agreed about the Jon/Daenerys "thing", but it's mainly Jon not who is convincing for me.  At least the Khal looked liked he fancied her.


----------



## tommers (Apr 15, 2019)

That dragon ride was cringy. Really noticeable CGI.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

tommers said:


> That dragon ride was cringy. Really noticeable CGI.



what? So they weren't even real dragons?


----------



## binka (Apr 15, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Fine, forget spoilers, whatever, fuck this thread too. This place can be so tiresomely petty


I know you mean well with it but on the last page 12 of the first 15 posts were hidden by spoiler tags which is just a bit silly. The only people taking part have seen it and I can't believe anyone is stupid enough go read the game of thrones thread if they haven't seen the latest episode

So anyway considering we know how slow the army of the dead marches (approx 3 miles per season) do we think they'll get to winterfell in time for the finale? 

Is Jon going to claim the throne and start a row or keep quiet about it til it's all over? The latter seems the most sensible option so I guess it won't be that


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

They're already at Last Hearth.


----------



## binka (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah I wasnt being entirely serious it was more a comment on them taking 7 seasons to get to the wall in the first place


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 167856


"Need a push, mate?"


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Yeah must admit I was a bit bored at times. Mainly I think that it was due to the Jon and Daenerys scene.  We get it ...... they are in love. I'd agree with whoever said they don't have chemistry.
> 
> Some nice touches though. Might give it a rewatch at some point this week.



They were desperately trying to wedge in some bonding between them with the dragon flying scene because, as said, zero chemistry between them.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> They were desperately trying to wedge in some bonding between them with the dragon flying scene because, as said, zero chemistry between them.



When you compare it to the Ygritte story line I'd agree. To be fair I never really see the need for long romance stories, or sex scenes. Find it all a bit dull.

Agree Daenerys and Khal was more convincing.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> They were desperately trying to wedge in some bonding between them with the dragon flying scene because, as said, zero chemistry between them.




But it was also to demonstrate that Jon is a Targaerian: only Targaerians can ride dragons. Or at least, only a true Targaerion can ride a dragon at first attempt. It was a clumsy cringey scene but it deftly gave us two things: the dragons accept Jon, and Daenerys trusts him as her consort. So it’s a set up for him usurping her rule.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

You know the odd thing is, when the umber kid was hanging dead on the wall, the first thing that sprung to my mind was that the severed arms symbol looked like the tagaren banner.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 15, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> But it was also to demonstrate that Jon is a Targaerian: only Targaerians can ride dragons. Or at least, only a true Targaerion can ride a dragon at first attempt. It was a clumsy cringey scene but it deftly gave us two things: the dragons accept Jon, and Daenerys trusts him as her consort. So it’s a set up for him usurping her rule.



One of the dragons was giving him some serious stink eye though


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2019)

souljacker said:


> One of the dragons was giving him some serious stink eye though


Saw a meme somewhere with the dragon saying 'you're not my dad'


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> You know the odd thing is, when the umber kid was hanging dead on the wall, the first thing that sprung to my mind was that the severed arms symbol looked like the tagaren banner.



The White Walker spiral is definitely a spiral, but I can see that the many headed dragon banmer of the Targaerians looks a a bit spirally.

Are we to suppose there’s a link...?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> The White Walker spiral is definitely a spiral, but I can see that the many headed dragon banmer of the Targaerians looks a a bit spirally.
> 
> Are we to suppose there’s a link...?



Possibla possibla. Nighty night king may well be a tagarian rather than former nights watch commander as the rumour says he is....


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Possibla possibla. Nighty night king may well be a tagarian rather than former nights watch commander as the rumour says he is....




And he’s got the zombie dragon....


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 15, 2019)

binka said:


> I know you mean well with it but on the last page 12 of the first 15 posts were hidden by spoiler tags which is just a bit silly. The only people taking part have seen it and I can't believe anyone is stupid enough go read the game of thrones thread if they haven't seen the latest episode
> 
> Is Jon going to claim the throne and start a row or keep quiet about it til it's all over? The latter seems the most sensible option so I guess it won't be that



I might claim the throne. Haven't made up my mind yet. But yeah, now the thread titles been changed, I'll probably keep my mouth shut until the seasons over.

#GameOfSpoilers


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2019)

Spotted elsewhere:

"“Eddy the Ginger” who comes back with his face burned off and no eyelids. So now we know what happened to Ed Sheeran."


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Possibla possibla. Nighty night king may well be a tagarian rather than former nights watch commander as the rumour says he is....


Night King spiral has 8 arms.
Targaryn 3 headed dragon resembles a spiral at a stretch but it would have 9 arms if shown as such.


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2019)

Was the Night King the human that Bran saw turned into a Walker by the elves?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 16, 2019)

As far as we know, yup.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 16, 2019)

binka said:


> Yeah I wasnt being entirely serious it was more a comment on them taking 7 seasons to get to the wall in the first place



They needed yon dragon to get through it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)

Santino said:


> Was the Night King the human that Bran saw turned into a Walker by the elves?





DexterTCN said:


> As far as we know, yup.


I believe I heard on a podcast they're both played by the same actor.

That's what I _believe _I heard.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 16, 2019)

Fan theory, but so plausible I thought spoiler tags were in order,



Spoiler



Bran is The Night King, some point soon he's gonna try and warg into the past, like he did with Hodor, to prevent The Night King's creation. And it'll go tits up, he'll become trapped in The Night King's body [/SPOILER}


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 16, 2019)

Spoilering theories 

This thread is (and has been every year) an absolute joke


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 16, 2019)

Just being polite. Get over yourself.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Spoilering theories
> 
> This thread is (and has been every year) an absolute joke


Personally, I appreciate it. Yes, it's only a theory, but it can still frame the viewing in a certain way and mean that some things don't come as a surprise.

Honestly, what's the fuss? Surely this is the best of both worlds? Those that don't care about spoilers can still have their chats, and those of us that don't want to see them don't have to.

Like fish and human beings, surely we can learn to coexist peacefully?


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 16, 2019)

Night King was clearly a Stark, that's why the Stark words are _Winter is Coming_.

That's just like, my opinion, maaan. But see the wolf shape the Army of the Dead made when they breached the wall? That too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2019)

Spoiler: how it ends ( Theory )



Cersie will get killed and made into a white walker by the Nights King , she will then rule the 7 kingdoms with him as his nights Queen


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Personally, I appreciate it. Yes, it's only a theory, but it can still frame the viewing in a certain way and mean that some things don't come as a surprise.
> 
> Honestly, what's the fuss? Surely this is the best of both worlds? Those that don't care about spoilers can still have their chats, and those of us that don't want to see them don't have to.
> 
> Like fish and human beings, surely we can learn to coexist peacefully?


Everything can frame the viewing.

"Did you see the look Bran gave when blah blah blah..."

Should observations you might have missed be hidden, too?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2019)

Bran is increasingly creepy. he sees every thing. fancy him watching you take a shit or doing a bit of bdsm with your gal.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Everything can frame the viewing.
> 
> "Did you see the look Bran gave when blah blah blah..."
> 
> Should observations you might have missed be hidden, too?


Of course, we can't exist in a bubble, and I appreciate there's not a nice, clear dividing line, but still think there are some obvious elements that it'd just be courteous to spoiler.

An observation about something that's already happened, fair enough. Comprehensive speculation about future events, particularly if/or referencing stuff that hasn't been seen in an episode yet, I think should be spoilered.

But, that's just me. Obviously it's all just, like, opinions, man.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Of course, we can't exist in a bubble, and I appreciate there's not a nice, clear dividing line, but still think there are some obvious elements that it'd just be courteous to spoiler.
> 
> An observation about something that's already happened, fair enough. Comprehensive speculation about future events, particularly if/or referencing stuff that hasn't been seen in an episode yet, I think should be spoilered.
> 
> But, that's just me. Obviously it's all just, like, opinions, man.



No criticism to you for trying to extend a common courtesy. It's a nice thing to do. But it's totally unnecessary. Especially in the context of plot speculation.  Google has insisted on showing me ridiculous speculation from supposedly serious news sources for the past 4 months - just pointless click-bait stuff that I stupidly fall for on numerous occasions.  I take none of it with any degree of seriousness.  The joy of this season will hopefully be that there will be unexpected resolutions to various plot strands, the promised bittersweet ending.  

So speculate away, and don't worry about the spoiler tags.  There are that many plausible fan theories that only some can possibly come true.  If you end up being right, you can have a bonus like!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> No criticism to you for trying to extend a common courtesy. It's a nice thing to do. But it's totally unnecessary. Especially in the context of plot speculation.  Google has insisted on showing me ridiculous speculation from supposedly serious news sources for the past 4 months - just pointless click-bait stuff that I stupidly fall for on numerous occasions.  I take none of it with any degree of seriousness.  The joy of this season will hopefully be that there will be unexpected resolutions to various plot strands, the promised bittersweet ending.


See, in my eyes, even saying "the promised bittersweet ending" is a spoiler; it's giving away the direction the plot is going in.

If you fall for clickbait stuff, fair enough, but many of us are able to avoid them to some degree or another.



Jon-of-arc said:


> So speculate away, and don't worry about the spoiler tags.


Why not? Is it really that onerous?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)

Anyway, getting back to the series - I much prefer the character-based stories, the development, the politics, etc, so I preferred the last episode to a lot of the other more action-based ones.

The odd episode here or there, like Battle of the Bastards, is great, but to me they work specifically because of all the character work that's gone beforehand. Definitely think the ratio should be heavily in favour of plotting and scheming than blood and guts.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2019)

Spoiler: Who will sit on the iron throne?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Spoiler: Who will sit on the iron throne?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167922


I feel like this is a gag, but can't risk it...


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2019)

Lol at Tyrion's *I know what will help this tense situation with angry Northmen*

"Fear not, the Lannisters are coming to your aid"  

Sansa's right, he's turned into a moron.

Rest was just setting the stage for the season, nothing overly exciting but some good character interactions and glad they're not dragging out the "Jon doesn't know he's banging his Aunt" drama.


----------



## binka (Apr 16, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> They needed yon dragon to get through it.


I meant the walk from hardhome in season five, they weren't far off the wall by the time they got the dragon


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Someone's noticed something about the very first episode.
> 
> From 4.00. Look who Robert touches
> 
> ...



06:35


The whole video shows a number of foreshadowings, a few examples of the art of the walkers and a discussion of Jon Snows abs.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2019)

do people actually watch these stupid explanation videos?


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> do people actually watch these stupid explanation videos?


well, yes, but only out of curiosity when they've been posted here.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> do people actually watch these stupid explanation videos?


I find 'em pretty handy. Particularly when I was playing catch up ahead of the past couple of series and couldn't chat to other people about them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> do people actually watch these stupid explanation videos?


Why do they go to the trouble of making them, when they could just write a blog? It takes much less time to read an article than watch a fucking vid and you actually take in what is being said


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> do people actually watch these stupid explanation videos?


What?  That video with 700,00 views in a day?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 17, 2019)

Personal guess but it might spoil a plot twist:



Spoiler



I bet Beric Dondarian turns out to be pretty important in the story. Even to the point where he may turn out to be Azor Ahai reborn.

He has been dragged around and given screen time right up to the last season without really having a point. It would be very GRRM for the religious woman not to have seen what was staring her in the face as she went after first Stannis then Aegon.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do they go to the trouble of making them, when they could just write a blog? It takes much less time to read an article than watch a fucking vid and you actually take in what is being said


Money


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 17, 2019)

If you are going to troll, try to be a bit less obvious.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 17, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> If you are going to troll, try to be a bit less obvious.


Who's that post aimed at?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do they go to the trouble of making them, when they could just write a blog? It takes much less time to read an article than watch a fucking vid and you actually take in what is being said


Why would you read something? This program is nothing to do with reading. It's all about watching. So people prefer to watch a video. 

Plus reading sucks.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 17, 2019)

Different people have different preference es for receiving information shock!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 17, 2019)

If people had wanted to read about Game of Thrones then they would have already written a book about it.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## rekil (Apr 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do they go to the trouble of making them, when they could just write a blog? It takes much less time to read an article than watch a fucking vid and you actually take in what is being said


Two minutes in and he's crowbarring something in about illuminati symbols. i want my click back please.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

read that bran's "waiting for an old friend" comment is actually referring to Theon. Most fans mistakenly think it is Jamie Lannister he is talking about. This makes more sense.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

Glad to see Bronn once more spoke the funniest line of the episode  . Though credit where it’s due, Sansa scored a close second.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 17, 2019)

I am looking forward to watching from series one again when this is finished, although I am not looking forward to the drop in script writing that happen from five onwards.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> Glad to see Bronn once more spoke the funniest line of the episode  . Though credit where it’s due, Sansa scored a close second.


"Which girl?" ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> read that bran's "waiting for an old friend" comment is actually referring to Theon. Most fans mistakenly think it is Jamie Lannister he is talking about. This makes more sense.


The way GoT goes...Theon could end up a fucking hero.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Lol at Tyrion's *I know what will help this tense situation with angry Northmen*
> 
> "Fear not, the Lannisters are coming to your aid"
> 
> Sansa's right, he's turned into a moron.



That scene was well played I thought, Tyrion clearly trying to convince himself Cersei won't betray everyone and Sansa having none of it.

Sophie Turner's acting has improved a lot IMO. It's good that she physically towers over Jon and Dany as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> That scene was well played I thought, Tyrion clearly trying to convince himself Cersei won't betray everyone and Sansa having none of it.
> 
> Sophie Turner's acting has improved a lot IMO. It's good that she physically towers over Jon and Dany as well.


It may be more that her character has moved from victim to protagonist.  Before I generally only worried about what would happen to her next, now she's the one making many of the moves, taking care of shit, challenging everyone.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 17, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It may be more that her character has moved from victim to protagonist.  Before I generally only worried about what would happen to her next, now she's the one making many of the moves, taking care of shit, challenging everyone.



Indeed, and that's not her arc in the books at all.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 17, 2019)

The progression of a female character, from a child to a woman.  Never mind child who was basically sold and then used as chattel, and then saw over the death of one of her abusers.

Eta, saw over two, was in control of one.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Indeed, and that's not her arc in the books at all.


Ah.  Daughter's read them, I've not.  Kinda ties in with Theon starting to get shit done.  Kinda.


----------



## campanula (Apr 17, 2019)

I haven't seen any of these. I  have only just started watching stuff on TV. How do I go about it (I do not have Sky, just a normal box with BT Sport for  spouse). Asking because my sole topics of convos seem to be either ranting or plants...need to broaden my social interactions and this seems like an easier way than Facebook.

I did read the books ages ago - mainly persevered as they were free (the books) and basically mindless tosh which evidently suited at the time since I did get through all 6 of them...but then again, I read all of Julian May's turgid Many Coloured something (Land? Torc? Gown?)

Incidentally, DotCommunist, I am reading a decent SF about intelligent plants (yay) which has your name on it if you want.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2019)

If you don't 'download' then NOW tv has them, I think.

You could actually catch up all 67 hours and reach the end same time as everyone else.

Quite easily, actually.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2019)

Further to what DexterTCN has said, NOW TV requires no contract at all so you can cancel it at the end of the month. And rejoin at a later date for a cheeky month if there is something else in the in the future you fancy.

You can either watch on a computer or mobile device or watch on to. But far easier than streaming it is to buy the stick if your tv has USB ports, and it comes with a remote. Costs more of course.


----------



## xenon (Apr 18, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Indeed, and that's not her arc in the books at all.



I thought the last we saw of Sansa in the books was jumping off the wall with Theon at Winterfell.  

Anyway good ep. Allbeit, I didnt' really know what was going on as the Now TV apps are atrocious shite accessability wise... 

It's one of those setting up episodes. Some incely done interactions. Sam's I know you're the queen and all, - my dad was an arsehole and brother a twat but I might just need a moment was good. Tyrion's continuing decline.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2019)

Me76 said:


> The progression of a female character, from a child to a woman.  Never mind child who was basically sold and then used as chattel, and then saw over the death of one of her abusers.
> 
> Eta, saw over two, was in control of one.


GoT is primarily about power.

Lots of people have had power over Sansa and look at how they used it.
She now has some power and has been taught some hard machiavellian lessons.
She's now loath to for anyone else other than a family member to have power over her and mistrusts others with power (after seeing how many others got it and how they used it).


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 19, 2019)

Meaning behind the night king symbol explained by writer

'Game of Thrones' Writer Reveals the Meaning of the White Walkers' Spiral Pattern


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 19, 2019)

xenon said:


> I thought the last we saw of Sansa in the books was jumping off the wall with Theon at Winterfell.


She is defacto running the Eyrie as a mother figure to Robyn Arryn and in the guise of Baelish's bastard daughter Alayne Stone. 
Theon rescues Jayne Poole and they have made it too Stannis's camp, she was married off to Ramsey Snow as a fake Sansa.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 19, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Meaning behind the night king symbol explained by writer
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Writer Reveals the Meaning of the White Walkers' Spiral Pattern



So, "no particular meaning".


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> She is defacto running the Eyrie as a mother figure to Robyn Arryn and in the guise of Baelish's bastard daughter Alayne Stone.
> Theon rescues Jayne Poole and they have made it too Stannis's camp, she was married off to Ramsey Snow as a fake Sansa.



A fake Arya, but yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2019)

I would like pls thnkyou!


campanula said:


> which has your name on it if you want


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2019)

I've had a thought.  All the stuff about Sansa being clever as shit now. 

I wonder if Bran is filling her in on everything?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 21, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I've had a thought.  All the stuff about Sansa being clever as shit now.
> 
> I wonder if Bran is filling her in on everything?


It fits her character arc. She learnt from the most devious in the game. They do not have the space of the first 4 seasons to let the characters "breath" and show their strengths, they have to squeeze a huge amount into a short time but Sansa really seems to be given space to show her growth. That matters.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I've had a thought.  All the stuff about Sansa being clever as shit now.
> 
> I wonder if Bran is filling her in on everything?


cos a woman can't be clever on her own, obvs


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> It fits her character arc. She learnt from the most devious in the game. They do not have the space of the first 4 seasons to let the characters "breath" and show their strengths, they have to squeeze a huge amount into a short time but Sansa really seems to be given space to show her growth. That matters.


Yes but Bran told her about Littlefinger's shenanigans. She knew Cersei was lying (with a certainty) and she knew about the night-dragon although I can't remember if the night's watch have reached Winterfell to tell them.

It was just a thought.  He is though.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 21, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Yes but Bran told her about Littlefinger's shenanigans. She knew Cersei was lying (with a certainty) and she knew about the night-dragon although I can't remember if the night's watch have reached Winterfell to tell them.
> 
> It was just a thought.  He is though.


With the exception of Rickon all the other Starks of this generation have shown very strong intellectual prowess. Robb was a master tactician, Arya was a survivor who raised herself from living of pigeons in Kings Landing to being a lethal assassin, Bran is a "psychic tree god"  (TM) and Lyanna's boy is your colour by numbers bastard to hero.
Her siblings and cousins are bright as they come.
Even from being a 13 year old in the court of Joffrey, she had to learn to swim in a tank full of sharks. She had Olenna and Cerscei giving her monologues on how things worked, she ran off with Littlefinger then watched him play his games and worked then out, she was with Ramsey learnt from the master of abuse then got away from him.
When she got to Jon\Aegon she had had a master class in being a devious c*nt.
Arya had her own journey that had her own teachers in death and mayhem.

Two young children were thrown the wolves, those two are now a pack of very hardened and clever direwolves.

(In my wild guessing opinion)


----------



## cybershot (Apr 21, 2019)

The episode has been leaked if you can’t wait. In all the usual places if you’re into that shit. The file is about 350mb though so SD quality.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The episode has been leaked if you can’t wait. In all the usual places if you’re into that shit. The file is about 350mb though so SD quality.


SD?  I think not.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2019)

the ones that appeared early a week ago were all dodgy as ****, not even worth downloading and deleting


----------



## cybershot (Apr 21, 2019)

I flicked through the start. It’s certainly watchable but will happily wait for the morning what with it being bank hol and what not.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I flicked through the start. It’s certainly watchable but will happily wait for the morning what with it being bank hol and what not.


What happens?  Put it in spoilers.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 21, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> What happens?  Put it in spoilers.



Just den chatting shit to Jaime. Nothing special.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 21, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Yes but Bran told her about Littlefinger's shenanigans. She knew Cersei was lying (with a certainty) and she knew about the night-dragon although I can't remember if the night's watch have reached Winterfell to tell them.
> 
> It was just a thought.  He is though.


It was Arya that told her about Littlefinger's shenanigans.   Cos of the letter hidden under the bed and stuff. That's what I got anyway.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2019)

Me76 said:


> It was Arya that told her about Littlefinger's shenanigans.   Cos of the letter hidden under the bed and stuff. That's what I got anyway.


Arya/anyone else didn't know about Baelish putting his knife to Ned's throat though, only Bran, Bran said it at the trial and Sansa didn't look surprised.

I'm not saying that Sansa isn't on top of her game, I've said earlier that she is and has been one of the (so far) best character progressions and she has learned from many extremely shit situations.  I just think she may be getting helped by Dr Manhattan.  It's not a bad thing, it's a good thing.   Hopefully.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2019)

GOT i will only watch in HD quality.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> When you compare it to the Ygritte story line I'd agree. To be fair I never really see the need for long romance stories, or sex scenes.g.


(Hey newbie in this section - hi everyone, massive GoT fan and general geek)

Jon married Ygritte in real life so this might hamper how both Jon and Daenyrs actors act together. They are all young and inexperienced. It would put me off my stride knowing the wife was watching him have to seduce me in almost the same way/place except with added dragons

I'm trying to stay awake and watch Ep 2 tonight. Anyone else? (must read the rest of the thread)


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do they go to the trouble of making them, when they could just write a blog? It takes much less time to read an article than watch a fucking vid and you actually take in what is being said


Because they can make a LOT of money. Ozzie Man (or it might be Ozzie Guy) is so huge he got to interview GoT cast members. Two of my sons see being You Tube or Twitch stars as doable careers


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2019)

Miyake69JudithB said:


> (Hey newbie in this section - hi everyone, massive GoT fan and general geek)


I suspect you are going to require a list of other folk to add to your ignore list if you don't want your head to explode at the rampant misogyny/bullshit on this thread.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> I suspect you are going to require a list of other folk to add to your ignore list if you don't want your head to explode at the rampant misogyny/bullshit on this thread.


Thanks for your concern. I've never been one for ignore/blocks etc. But take what you say on board and with thanks x


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> I suspect you are going to require a list of other folk to add to your ignore list if you don't want your head to explode at the rampant misogyny/bullshit on this thread.



Has there been rampant misogyny/bullshit on _my _thread?!? 

(But seriously, I must have missed it - where/when, please?)


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Has there been rampant misogyny/bullshit on _my _thread?!?
> 
> (But seriously, I must have missed it - where/when, please?)


Not on this one, not so far anyway.  There usually is on GoT ones tho, especially when a certain poster gets going


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 22, 2019)

Some good laughs in this episode. I particularly liked 



Spoiler



Bran's remark to Jaime "The things we do for love".


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

typin this with my eyes closed as I have just downloaded ut and havent watched ut your. Will report nack once Incve watched it.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

Spoiler: Arya



Did anyone else feel uncomfortable when she seduced Gendry?


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2019)

Giant's milk!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

not a bad episode.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 22, 2019)

I belly laughed at some of that episode  Did get a bit emotional in parts as well. I hope with everything kicking off early, so to speak, we can see some really decent storyline conclusions before the end.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

Miyake69JudithB said:


> Spoiler: Arya
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else feel uncomfortable when she seduced Gendry?



"Did anyone else feel uncomfortable when she seduced Gendry?" (this is what the above spoiler reads)


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 22, 2019)

> I am the sword in the darkness. I am the watcher on the walls. I am the shield that guards the realms of men.


 Gonna be a lot of deaths next week.

My one thought, Jaime should have taken the Black.

Also, nothing to do with this weeks episode but its always funny to remember the dragon named after Viserys that turned evil

Edited the armies of the dead are approach, the apocalypse nigh and you list your heroic achievements to try to stand amidst famed warriors: I have killed a White Walker and did not return my library books.... . Samwell the hero.


----------



## 74drew (Apr 22, 2019)

Some heavy signalling going on throughout this one.




Spoiler



''Why don't you go and stay down in the crypt? It's safe down there, Oh yes, it'll be very safe in that crypt


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> My one thought, Jaime should have taken the Black.


Game of Snooker.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 22, 2019)

So whose gonna die next episode? 
Gotta be at least one major death surely.


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2019)

moochedit said:


> So whose gonna die next episode?
> Gotta be at least one major death surely.


Jorah Mormont.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 22, 2019)

Thought we'd agreed to fuck off the spoiler tag, and that if you read a thread before you watched the episode then more fool you.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

JimW said:


> Jorah Mormont.



of course not. he was just a family valaryian sword by samwell. they wont kill him off just after that.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> "Did anyone else feel uncomfortable when she seduced Gendry?"


No.  I just thought, "fair play".


----------



## Flipstick (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm a pragmatic Manc but even I don't call "I want to shag before I die, how about it?" seduction!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2019)

another episode of meetings, good buildup though. Sam Tarly not allowing himself to be mugged off to his face was amusing 'hold the fuck on I survived the fist of the first men' etc


----------



## rekil (Apr 22, 2019)

The crypt is full of dead people is it. Up the zombies.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

copliker said:


> The crypt is full of dead people is it. Up the zombies.



well the night king has to get in there first. he can't summon the dead from outside the castle.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Thought we'd agreed to fuck off the spoiler tag, and that if you read a thread before you watched the episode then more fool you.



some newbie joined at started the shit again.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 22, 2019)

Given the plan is to try to lure the Night King in to the castle Bran trap we may see a lot of Crypt action. You'd think they'd have burnt all the corpses down there though. 

Ser Brienne. That was lovely. I do suspect that means she's very dead next episode.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 22, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> "Did anyone else feel uncomfortable when she seduced Gendry?"


Only cos she looks about 11. She's a 22 year old woman - she can seduce who she likes!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Only cos she looks about 11. She's a 22 year old woman - she can seduce who she likes!



This isn't my quote.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 22, 2019)

If you could pay, say £150 and have the remaining 6 episodes to binge on Easter Monday, would you?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

No


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> of course not. he was just a family valaryian sword by samwell. they wont kill him off just after that.


Total non-sequitur. It's deffo him, he's just deadweight in the Dany Jon-Ageon storyline now, time for a curtain call. With zombies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2019)

Jorah the Slaver, no loss.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

JimW said:


> Total non-sequitur. It's deffo him, he's just deadweight in the Dany Jon-Ageon storyline now, time for a curtain call. With zombies.



WRONG.


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> WRONG.


Well, if you've gone full caps I can't really argue, can I


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 22, 2019)

Miyake69JudithB said:


> Did anyone else feel uncomfortable when she seduced Gendry?



Yeah, I did a bit. Kinda still think of Maise Williams as a kid, so topless scene felt quite cringe.  

I didn't not enjoy this episode. I'm so invested in the series and characters that they'd have to do something pretty rubbish for me to not be entertained. 

Buuuut.... As someone mentioned before, the lack of source material is really showing. I'm all up for some good talky bits, but I really didn't feel like this episode advanced the story much.  Or developed the characters meaningfully.  One or two interesting things happened - Jamie going before Danerys et al, Arya deciding that she wants to get laid before she dies, Jon and Danerys discussing that Jon was a Targarian, Sanda and Danerys trying to sort out their differences. But all these things were really underplayed, and most of the episode was just various characters saying "we're probably going to die tomorrow".  Which would be good if it was done good, but I felt it was all a bit slow and pointless (and not in a stylised Better Call Saul intentional kinda way, more a "we've really run out of ideas here..." ting.).

Still, Giants milk.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm more interested in what arya wants to do with that dragon glass spear...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 22, 2019)

Anyone got a link to Ep02 to PM? TIA


----------



## rowan (Apr 22, 2019)

It's going to be a loooong week waiting for episode 3!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 22, 2019)

That was a pretty big spear Gendry gave Arya.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, I did a bit. Kinda still think of Maise Williams as a kid, so topless scene felt quite cringe.
> 
> I didn't not enjoy this episode. I'm so invested in the series and characters that they'd have to do something pretty rubbish for me to not be entertained.
> 
> ...


I watched it twice this morning before the kids got up

First viewing I felt very much like you did. On second viewing I found myself feeling a great sense of attachment to each character. I am going to be very sad when some of them die next week


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 22, 2019)

If you go down to the crypts today
You're sure of a big surprise.
The king of the dead is on his ways,
Dead Starks are starting to rise.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> That was a pretty big spear Gendry gave Arya.


It’s not a spear it’s a stave with dragonglass at both ends isn’t it?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 22, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> It’s not a spear it’s a stave with dragonglass at both ends isn’t it?


There was that as well.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

how do you know he has a big spear? did you see something no one else did?



ferrelhadley said:


> There was that as well.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 22, 2019)

I’m just looking forward to 4 episodes of pure carnage now.


----------



## Jay Park (Apr 22, 2019)

JimW said:


> Game of Snooker.



“Pot the red and... screw back”


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2019)

N_igma said:


> I’m just looking forward to 4 episodes of pure carnage now.


It's one episode.  The Battle of Winterfell.  The biggest battle in tv or movie history they say.

Anyway everything's there now.  Everyone in the north is together...apart from maybe Danny, she just had some bad news.   And people already think they know how she'll react. 

Everyone thinks they're going to die.

That little girl that they convinced to defend the crypt...great scene.  Set up by the worried man who was before her in the queue.  

Pod training the others was good too.  The way he was fighting so casually and just beating the guy without being bothered...just like Brienne when she was teaching him.  Nice callback.  And the fucker can apparently sing like he's in a LOTR movie as well!

Tyrion getting his shit back together and deciding the best thing he can do is get Brann in a room and sit and listen to him.

Tormund told a story about drinking milk but made it sound like the USS Indianapolis.

Bran said that the night king was coming south for him...but they were already on their way south.  There might be something else he's coming for.

I wonder if evil dragonfire can burn Danny?


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 22, 2019)

Spoiler



Why isn't Jamie on Ayra's kill list?



P.S.



Spoiler



I like spoilers. Fuck you.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 22, 2019)

> Why isn't *Jamie* on Ayra's kill list?


Why would he be. Arya was with the Brotherhood and then travelling with The Hound when she was compiling her list. There is no reason for her to have place Jaime on that list. It was people who she knew had killed her family and friends or in some way threatened them that she put on the list.


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2019)

Oh I'm really enjoying this now. Next week's gonna be fucking carnage. 

Some good laughs in this one.

'Calling you fucked wouldn’t be strictly accurate.' 

I fucking love Game of Thrones.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2019)

Whatever else happens next week, I'm expecting some of the biggest action scenes to be with Arya.

They've been building her up as a stone-cold killer since the start and she could be awesome.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 22, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Why would he be. Arya was with the Brotherhood and then travelling with The Hound when she was compiling her list. There is no reason for her to have place Jaime on that list. It was people who she knew had killed her family and friends or in some way threatened them that she put on the list.



The arrest of her father in Kings Landing springs to mind. (edited).


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 22, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It's one episode.  The Battle of Winterfell.  The biggest battle in tv or movie history they say.





Spoiler



Miguel Sapituk has two episodes this season so we can expect two big battle scenes. Plus narrative structure etc etc, its the end of act two when the protagonists are supposed to be a their lowest point, that would be episodes 3 and 4. Its your getting back to Endor knowing the Death Star is on its way type thing. I am strongly of the opinion the White Walkers will not be defeated next episode, the ones that follow will have lots of action with them in them.





> That little girl that they convinced to defend the crypt...great scene.  Set up by the worried man who was before her in the queue.


This was very likely strongly influenced by the set up to the battle of Helms Deep. In that you see the Rohan young and old folk worrying about the impending doom. 




> Tyrion getting his shit back together and deciding the best thing he can do is get Brann in a room and sit and listen to him.


There is a theory that if Tyrion had been bossing it since he became Hand then Daenerys would have trusted him when he believe Aegon from the start about the scale of the risk from the Nights King. So, like in real life, even clever people fail and he did. Then at King's Landing he knew Cersei would betray them but went with it because he believed getting Daenerys army north was the most important thing so he lied to get her to be at Winterfell.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 22, 2019)

Miguel Sapituk 
Just to wet appetites and because I am a nerd.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2019)

The song is apparently a prophecy from the books.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Miguel Sapituk
> Just to wet appetites and because I am a nerd.



Thank fuck the actual programme isn't as dull as that twerp's summary.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> some newbie joined at started the shit again.


Sorry


----------



## D'wards (Apr 22, 2019)

I have a feeling Jon Snow will die next week - anything to avoid an awkward conversation with Khalisi


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 22, 2019)

Miyake69JudithB said:


> Sorry



Don't say sorry to Donkyboy, at first you'll find his posting style abrasive, then he'll drop some real misogynistic clangers and you'll cheerfully be telling him to take a flying fuck. 
But he is only 14 years old, so you might let it pass.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I have a feeling Jon Snow will die next week - anything to avoid an awkward conversation with Khalisi



Would be nice to find out what he actually thinks about the whole situation.  Maybe he'll decide that he fancies a bit of power. Once he's actually won, what's the point of Jon Snow? I suppose he'll just end up backing up Danerys against Cersei.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2019)

I really enjoyed that.

Yes, the TV writers aren't GRRM, but I do like "ragtag band of unlikely comrades" stories, and you could feel the weight of the past seven series in a lot of the scenes.

And yes, did feel a bit awkward with Arya at first, but then I thought, fuck it, fair fucks to ya, go get whats yours.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 22, 2019)

Fucking boring. If I'd have known I only needed to watch from episode 3 onwards I'd have done something else with the last hour.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Fucking boring. If I'd have known I only needed to watch from episode 3 onwards I'd have done something else with the last hour.



c'mon. tis only an hour.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

InfoBurner said:


> Don't say sorry to Donkyboy, at first you'll find his posting style abrasive, then he'll drop some real misogynistic clangers and you'll cheerfully be telling him to take a flying fuck



dont know who you are or where the fuck you got this from. never even you existed on here till this post.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, I did a bit. Kinda still think of Maise Williams as a kid, so topless scene felt quite cringe



You'd find the books really cringe then as the TV series ups the character ages a bit.

Danny is 13 when wedded and bedded by Drogo.
Sansa is married off at 12 I think.

Martin will no doubt justify this by saying his world is medieval in basis and that's how shit went down in that time period.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Fucking boring. If I'd have known I only needed to watch from episode 3 onwards I'd have done something else with the last hour.


Watch it again and try thinking how you are with old friends and next week a lot of them are going to kark it


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

Gromit said:


> You'd find the books really cringe then as the TV series ups the character ages a bit.
> 
> Danny is 13 when wedded and bedded by Drogo.
> Sansa is married off at 12 I think.
> ...


I am a tiny bit obsessed with Margaret Beaufort. She was the "winner" of the war of the Roses and the battle of the bastards is very much based on her/Sansa's strategy. Margaret was 13 when she gave birth to Henry VII


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2019)

I think the pivotal scene this ep was between Dany and Sansa.  

Audience alignment is key to GOT’s success, and I think that moment saw us comprehensively flip away from Dany and cement our alignment (possibly allegiance) to the erstwhile Queen of the North. 

Whatever happens from here on, if Dany ends up the feel good winner of the Iron Throne at the end, I’ll eat Lady Oleanna’s hat.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2019)

Next episode is 3 of 6.

There is no fucking way the big bad gets beaten in one episode with 3 still left.

Defeat for the good guys with some getting away but lots of deaths is my guess.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2019)

Brienne and Jaime will both die protecting each other.

Jorah as mentioned. Using his new sword to save Daenerys.

Theon and the ironborn. Protecting Bran from the Night King. Good luck with that fellas.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

Jorah is NOT going to die next week. How many times do i HAVE to say this?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 22, 2019)

tommers said:


> Next episode is 3 of 6.
> 
> There is no fucking way the big bad gets beaten in one episode with 3 still left.
> 
> Defeat for the good guys with some getting away but lots of deaths is my guess.



Living appear to win a hard battle at Winterfell only to realise that the Night King is already at King's Landing. 

I just keep thinking about Brienne's knighting. Not only was it everything she's wished for, but she also had the absolute admiration and support of her peers. Sob. Oh God, she's so dead.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I think the pivotal scene this ep was between Dany and Sansa.
> 
> Audience alignment is key to GOT’s success, and I think that moment saw us comprehensively flip away from Dany and cement our alignment (possibly allegiance) to the erstwhile Queen of the North.
> 
> Whatever happens from here on, if Dany ends up the feel good winner of the Iron Throne at the end, I’ll eat Lady Oleanna’s hat.


Dany has been billed as benevolent dictator all the way through. Only ruling cities across the sea because to abandon them would be to let people suffer.
Therefore her insistence that she rule all 7 kingdoms surprises me. 
Jon Snow won't want the throne. He'll be like fuck that shit I just want to get the wall restored for when the next winter comes.

I'm not sure I'd want Sansa to rule the north. She seems a bit twisted by her experiences until she lets her guard down bit. But it's back up very easy. It doesn't seem a path to happiness for her.
I vote Lady Mormont. Everyone seems to follow her lead on who deserves the north.Theyd follow her as Queen and she'd kick ass at it.


----------



## rowan (Apr 22, 2019)

tommers said:


> Brienne and Jaime will both die protecting each other.



I hope not, I'd like at least one happy ending


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 22, 2019)

I think Sansa is going to end up in charge of the North. She's being shown to be an effective administrator and shrewd leader, plus the North will accept her. There's no way the North will accept rule from KL unless it's Jon Snow, who would appoint Sansa in charge anyway.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

OK how about they do defeat the white walkers, but they do not defeat the Night King.
The king steals Bran. End Ep 3
Cersei and her Gold Company need to be dealt with Eps 4 & 5
Bran has told Tyrion something by the fire that will help him be rescued OR for us to have sympathy for the Night King Ep 6
I've no idea who will sit on the iron throne


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2019)

I forgot. The other black mark against Dany was her reaction to the announcement.

Her first thought wasn't oh noes I've been in love with my nephew but oh noes your claim is stronger than mine.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Oh God, she's so dead.


Yes, yes she is


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2019)

"oh bloody hell, you too? It's like being at a fucking wedding" made me laugh out loud

The rest was pretty bad. LOTR did the whole gathering doom of a siege thing better, and in less time. The writing is not good. The fighting next week should be excellent though.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

Are we getting feature length episodes? I am sure I read all of season 8 were 120 mins and so far that has not been the case.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 22, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> dont know who you are or where the fuck you got this from. never even you existed on here till this post.



Just one of your admirers. Carry on, there's enough rope.


----------



## Santino (Apr 22, 2019)

Miyake69JudithB said:


> Are we getting feature length episodes? I am sure I read all of season 8 were 120 mins and so far that has not been the case.


The next episode is being shown in a 95 minute slot.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 22, 2019)

Miyake69JudithB said:


> Watch it again and try thinking how you are with old friends and next week a lot of them are going to kark it



Your suggesting I sit through that dirge again?


----------



## JudithB (Apr 22, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Your suggesting I sit through that dirge again?


I think I am


----------



## Riklet (Apr 23, 2019)

Jamie or Giant Milk Boy, who's Brianne going to bone first, that's the real question.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

Tormound has lost some of his appeal to me, must say.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

Interrsing theory : 

https://nerdist.com/article/game-of-thrones-will-daenerys-targaryen-become-the-night-queen/


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2019)

Getting a bit annoyed with these theories. Quite happy to just enjoy stuff as it happens without speculating on it.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 23, 2019)

Yes but how will the online content void be filled every week without endless theories and analysis pieces? The void gets hungry


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 23, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Getting a bit annoyed with these theories. Quite happy to just enjoy stuff as it happens without speculating on it.



YMMV but I'd avoid this thing called the Internet for the next few weeks. There are a fair few people who do enjoy the speculation, and places like discussion forums are essentially 90% speculating. The 10% is disagreeing about speculating.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Getting a bit annoyed with these theories. Quite happy to just enjoy stuff as it happens without speculating on it.



Yeah. Tru dat


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2019)

Enjoyed that, probably the best character-focused episode for ages, basically an extended farewell to several of the main cast as we head into the big battles and what will likely be frenetic pacing from now on.

Grey Worm may as well have had a giant death arrow above him, poor sod.

Pod and Tormund particularly great this episode, and Jaime knighting Brienne was well done. Best bit was the unintentional re-uniting of Ice (reforged into Brienne's Oathkeeper and Jaime's Widows Wail) back within Winterfell too, that was a clever moment


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Enjoyed that, probably the best character-focused episode for ages, basically an extended farewell to several of the main cast as we head into the big battles and what will likely be frenetic pacing from now on.
> 
> Grey Worm may as well have had a giant death arrow above him, poor sod.
> 
> Pod and Tormund particularly great this episode, and Jaime knighting Brienne was well done. Best bit was the unintentional re-uniting of Ice (reforged into Brienne's Oathkeeper and Jaime's Widows Wail) back within Winterfell too, that was a clever moment



Yeah, poor old Grey Worm.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 23, 2019)

Grey Worm is essentially Dead Meat from Hot Shots. Surprised they didn't have him try to sign his life insurance policy but have his pen run out before he went out to battle


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 23, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I just keep thinking about Brienne's knighting. Not only was it everything she's wished for, but she also had the absolute admiration and support of her peers. Sob. Oh God, she's so dead.



She has no chance now. She will be killed to death.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 23, 2019)

They're all going to die


----------



## smmudge (Apr 23, 2019)

Obviously Varys is going to be ok as he wasn't in that episode at all.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Obviously Varys is going to be ok as he wasn't in that episode at all.



He was, briefly.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 23, 2019)

Too brief to die.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 23, 2019)

I quite enjoyed it, like a bit of a chance to get reacquainted with everyone after a gap, but in a good way. Glad Arya got her rocks off, good on her. Love Tormund and his totally preturbing overtures towards Brienne.


----------



## Chz (Apr 23, 2019)

So long as Sandor lives. They owe us CleganeBowl.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 23, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> They're all going to die



Yeah everyone dead at winterfall next week except about 3 or 4 survivors escape using the last remaining dragon to dragonstone i reckon. Then the night kings now much larger army marches south.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 23, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yeah everyone dead at winterfall next week except about 3 or 4 survivors escape using the last remaining dragon to dragonstone i reckon. Then the night kings now much larger army marches south.


Or falling back to Iron Isles, as offered


----------



## moochedit (Apr 23, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Or falling back to Iron Isles, as offered



Yes good point.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 23, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a decent Thrones podcast?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2019)

collider video, nerd soup, gray area, alt shift x.

e2a comic book girl 19, once she gets her arse in gear.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 23, 2019)

moochedit said:


> everyone dead at winterfall


Occurred to me earlier - will we see any of the main cast become wights?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 23, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Getting a bit annoyed with these theories. Quite happy to just enjoy stuff as it happens without speculating on it.


The books are explicitly written to encourage speculation and theories. Its a key part of their appeal.  I guess you are not as comfortable doing a bit of thinking as some others are.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Occurred to me earlier - will we see any of the main cast become wights?





Spoiler



Hodor


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> The books are explicitly written to encourage speculation and theories. Its a key part of their appeal.  I guess you are not as comfortable doing a bit of thinking as some others are.


Just happy to enjoy the story for what is. I just respect the storytelling and don't see the point of second guessing other people's creative decisions.


----------



## Supine (Apr 23, 2019)

Great mood builder episode. Go Arya! Go Brienne! I though the scene with Sansa and Daenerys was great with that unfinished conversation. 

Will the dragons fight next week? The suspense us getting to me now.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 23, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent Thrones podcast?



I've never found one that I really love but I've found A Cast of Kings ok and the Bald Move GOT podcast a bit American bro-y but good for speculation if that's your kind of thing


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 23, 2019)

In prep for next week I just watched the battle of the bastards episode again.

This time on a proper big telly with surround sound

Absolutely fucking epic.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 23, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yeah everyone dead at winterfall next week except about 3 or 4 survivors escape using the last remaining dragon to dragonstone i reckon. Then the night kings now much larger army marches south.


We may then see some of our favourite characters again this time with bluer eyes than Tormund


----------



## JudithB (Apr 23, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent Thrones podcast?


Not a podcast but Ozzyman's reviews are chuckle making. This eps the least funny. Season 7 finale was rofl quality


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 23, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Obviously Varys is going to be ok as he wasn't in that episode at all.


Other than his teleportating to Dorne at the end of season 5, its been a long while since he was much use to anyone. Not sure what purpose he serves now, unless there is one last scheme to be uncovered.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 23, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Other than his teleportating to Dorne at the end of season 5, its been a long while since he was much use to anyone. Not sure what purpose he serves now, unless there is one last scheme to be uncovered.


This, to me, is symbolic of my problems with the later series'. I really enjoyed the politics, scheming, manoeuvring and personalities that was Varys' world, with a little bit of magic thrown in here and there for fun.

Now it's just "there's a relatively generic, very identifiable Big Bad Evil coming for everyone" and it's a bit more run of the mill. The likes of Varys have been pushed to the side, along with Tyrion when you think about how he's now being written.

As I say, I enjoyed last night's episode in part because of the weight of the past 7 series, but there hasn't been a whole lot to grab hold of for a while.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

according to the red witch he will die.

on a side note, everyone seems to have forgotton that poor bloke who was executed by ned stark in season 1. no one believed him about the white walkers.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

And how hard is it to really leave the nights watch once you have taken the black? just dump your uniform and no one will even know you swore an oath


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 23, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> on a side note, everyone seems to have forgotton that poor bloke who was executed by ned stark in season 1. no one believed him about the white walkers.


He still broke his vow and deserted his post.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 23, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> And how hard is it to really leave the nights watch once you have taken the black? just dump your uniform and no one will even know you swore an oath


With Rangers tracking you in a wilderness, The Gift, then a huge sparsely populated land where your accent will stick out by a mile when you come across the few, very clannish communities. Its a very very long way to the Moat Cailin and out of the North.


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I've never found one that I really love but I've found A Cast of Kings ok and the Bald Move GOT podcast a bit American bro-y but good for speculation if that's your kind of thing



Storm of Spoilers is pretty good too. If a little verbose, sponsers, introductions etc. Joanna Robinson who knows her shit, is in that one as well.


----------



## xenon (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> This, to me, is symbolic of my problems with the later series'. I really enjoyed the politics, scheming, manoeuvring and personalities that was Varys' world, with a little bit of magic thrown in here and there for fun.
> 
> Now it's just "there's a relatively generic, very identifiable Big Bad Evil coming for everyone" and it's a bit more run of the mill. The likes of Varys have been pushed to the side, along with Tyrion when you think about how he's now being written.
> 
> As I say, I enjoyed last night's episode in part because of the weight of the past 7 series, but there hasn't been a whole lot to grab hold of for a while.



Yep. Pretty much go along with this.

Anyway, reckons. Will definitely not die next week.
Tyrion.
Sansa
John
Sam

Dani hesitates to intervene when John nearly gets iced and it's noticed. She disappears or is killed and turned into a wight along with her dragon. 
We see an undead direwolf.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> This, to me, is symbolic of my problems with the later series'. I really enjoyed the politics, scheming, manoeuvring and personalities that was Varys' world, with a little bit of magic thrown in here and there for fun.
> 
> Now it's just "there's a relatively generic, very identifiable Big Bad Evil coming for everyone" and it's a bit more run of the mill. The likes of Varys have been pushed to the side, along with Tyrion when you think about how he's now being written.
> 
> As I say, I enjoyed last night's episode in part because of the weight of the past 7 series, but there hasn't been a whole lot to grab hold of for a while.


Well yeah and no...it's not the time for politicking so a fair few characters aren't involved in this bit.  Lots of others are though because it's their time.

But there's still 3 episodes after this one and let's be honest...fuck knows what happens there...we can't even put up a proposition because everything depends on what happens in the next one, it's so important narratively.  (narratively is not a word apparently)

Many character arcs can stop here, so it's probably good for the ones not involved just now.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2019)

Sansa??!?

Nailed on to be night queen.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2019)

xenon said:


> ...We see an undead direwolf.


ooh I like that, better not happen though


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 23, 2019)

tommers said:


> Sansa??!?
> 
> Nailed on to be night queen.


Nah.  That’s Danerys.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 23, 2019)

On a more important note, where do the dragons sleep?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 23, 2019)

Wherever they like.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 23, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Wherever they like.



But where, specifically? And they weren't eating properly last week either. Just a bit concerned.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 23, 2019)

((( dragons )))


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2019)

Teenage dragons


----------



## rekil (Apr 24, 2019)

Copying chunks of lotr and being proud of it is pathetic but they know their audience.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 24, 2019)

Danaerys can fuck right off


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 24, 2019)

What if it’s all a bit ragnorok?


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

xenon said:


> Anyway, reckons. Will definitely not die next week.
> Tyrion.
> Sansa
> John
> Sam


Jaimie cant die till Bron turns up either, he has to at least get threatened with that crossbow. And he has to kill Cersei. And because of that other reason which is more debatable. 

Anyone who wasn't in season one episode one is in a lot of trouble. It's goodbye to Brienne, and to Tormund. It's looking dodgy for Gendry, especially after shagging death, but I can't really see them getting rid quite yet.  There has to be a couple go from S01E01, so I think it is goodbye to Ser Jorah (at fucking last). But no more than one member of the main main cast.  Seven of them have to survive at least to carry out some ritual as prescribed the the Faith of the Seven, where each character represents one of the seven. I suppose they could do that to protect Bran whilst he's doing whatever he does by the godswood - although, would one religion 'protect' another like that? We'll see. 

Oh, and that last one was a great episode, if you disagree, you're a cold heartless bastard!


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

Arya takes Jaime's face and kills Cersei whilst disguised as him.*

*Not my words, the words of a woman at work who got it off some podcast I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2019)

When she takes another's face, is she just Arya with a convincing mask on or does she shapeshift so she resembles the person bodily as well?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 24, 2019)

It wouldn't be that satisfying for Arya to kill Cersei though would it? Narratively it has to be  real Tyrion or Jaime killing her, for the simple reason she wouldn't care about anyone else doing it. The big living baddie has to have a decent comeuppance.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> When she takes another's face, is she just Arya with a convincing mask on or does she shapeshift so she resembles the person bodily as well?



She appeared taller when masquerading as Walder Frey, and had his voice. I'm assuming the faces have some juju that affects people's perceptions of the wearer, if not their actual physical form.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

odd that house frey has been wiped out and hardly any of the starks mention it.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> When she takes another's face, is she just Arya with a convincing mask on or does she shapeshift so she resembles the person bodily as well?



must resemble the body as well. walder frey was a tall guy and she took his face and body.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> It wouldn't be that satisfying for Arya to kill Cersei though would it? Narratively it has to be  real Tyrion or Jaime killing her, for the simple reason she wouldn't care about anyone else doing it. The big living baddie has to have a decent comeuppance.


It would for Arya.

Cersei would think it was Jaime.

I don't think that is what will happen. Just an Interesting idea.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 24, 2019)

Is GoT the biggest programme ever? I think the finale of M*A*S*H had the biggest audience, but I've never known a programme to be so discussed and anticipated in my life.

Not Friends or OFAH.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2019)

I wasn't alive when this crap was on but people are still going on about who shot JR


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Seven of them have to survive at least to carry out some ritual as prescribed the the Faith of the Seven, where each character represents one of the seven. I suppose they could do that to protect Bran whilst he's doing whatever he does by the godswood - although, would one religion 'protect' another like that? We'll see.


"their gods do not know winter"
The Roman Catholic smells and bells of the 7 have shown zero magic or power all through the books and TV show.
What works is generally dark magic associated with sacrifice and blood.
Winters coming, its the Lovecraftian Old Gods or at least the sanitised version of them on the TV show together with possibly the power of dragons (though this is really no their "realm", that was hinted at in the TV show and with the fall of Viseryon).

Other possible working magic that might be relevant here could be some blood magic linked to Nissa Nissa type sacrifice or Mad Mel whipping up something with kingsblood. I count three of royal blood (discounting Varys being a Blackfyre).


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

Different times now... the MASH finale will never be topped, certainly not percentagewise


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 24, 2019)

D'wards said:


> ... OFAH.


Whassat?


----------



## D'wards (Apr 24, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Whassat?


Only Fools and Horses


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 24, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Only Fools and Horses


ah, cheers


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I wasn't alive when this crap was on but people are still going on about who shot JR


There were even t-shirts. Nothing like the scale of merchandise GoT has though.
A colleague got a Game Of Thrones single malt from a client recently ffs


----------



## Chz (Apr 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Different times now... the MASH finale will never be topped, certainly not percentagewise


I knew it was first in viewing figures, but holy hell... Over 100 million people watched that! That's more than 1 in 3 (getting close to 1 in 2 even) of  everyone  alive in the US and Canada together!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 24, 2019)

Chz said:


> I knew it was first in viewing figures, but holy hell... Over 100 million people watched that! That's more than 1 in 3 (getting close to 1 in 2 even) of  everyone  alive in the US and Canada together!


It was 40 years ago and there was nothing else on.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 24, 2019)

You don't really hear MASH talked about too much anymore. At least not in Blighty. 
Whereas Friends, Fawlty Towers and The Office are still cultural reference points.


----------



## magneze (Apr 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I wasn't alive when this crap was on but people are still going on about who shot JR


Bobby Ewing in the shower IIRC.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

magneze said:


> Bobby Ewing in the shower IIRC.


Wasn’t it the baby?


----------



## magneze (Apr 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Wasn’t it the baby?


In the shower?


----------



## Supine (Apr 24, 2019)

Want it a dream sequence?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> There were even t-shirts. Nothing like the scale of merchandise GoT has though.
> A colleague got a Game Of Thrones single malt from a client recently ffs


I've seen this advertised:







blend tho


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 24, 2019)

Supine said:


> Want it a dream sequence?


The last episode will be Ned Stark waking up back at Winterfell in season one before Robert Baratheon arrives


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2019)

I re watched in decent quality earlier because I'd only watched the mediocre leak at early o'clock. Lots of little bits I'd missed, Tyrion filling Gendry's cup to the brim, Jorah's weirdly awkward sword accepting etc.


----------



## T & P (Apr 24, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Is GoT the biggest programme ever? I think the finale of M*A*S*H had the biggest audience, but I've never known a programme to be so discussed and anticipated in my life.
> 
> Not Friends or OFAH.


Breaking Bad was pretty massive but didn’t enjoy the same degree of worldwide TV distribution. But the climax of the final season got people as excited m, at least those who watched it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 24, 2019)

6 years ago.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 24, 2019)

Thinking back, at the point old Ned got his head lopped off was when GoT entered the realm of something special.

To have its main star be put to death by one of the best baddies on screen really got everyone's interest.

Imho Joffrey was the best baddie of the series- Ramsey was psychotic and Cersai is an arsehole, but Joffrey was a snivelling coward who got others to do his dirty work. At least Ramsey got stuck in himself


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I've seen this advertised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was from House Tyrell
ETA:


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2019)

There's a whole set of them...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2019)

copliker said:


> Copying chunks of lotr and being proud of it is pathetic but they know their audience.


Pardon? What are you talking about?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 25, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Is GoT the biggest programme ever? I think the finale of M*A*S*H had the biggest audience, but I've never known a programme to be so discussed and anticipated in my life.
> 
> Not Friends or OFAH.



I'd say LOST was right up there to begin with, although it prob lost it's appeal towards the end (not to me, but seems to be common consensus).

It was event telly and utilised the internet for theories and the like in a way that wasn't really done before.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 25, 2019)

The hardest part of writing a big sprawling multi character fantasy or sci fi it tying it all together. Battlestar Galactica and Lost are two well known for having "lost the plot" in that they really wrote themselves into places they could not get out of. In books it can be as bad or worse (Wheel of Time anyone, LotR is also famous for its never ending end). While the writing is not as good as the first few series they also have one hell of a challenging job to tie it all together and do so in a pretty small amount of screentime. I honestly expected this series to completely fall apart this series, the cracks were definitely showing in seasons six and seven. 

Two episodes in and they have actually done a lot of the heavy lifting in terms of bringing a large number of smaller but popular characters to near resolution of their story arcs. Now they can get on with the big action sequences to close off the two main plot strands (the Iron Throne and the war with the dead) over 4 long episodes and pushing the main characters to their final end. 

Three weeks ago I expected to be pretty grump about the show by now.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2019)

I've just caught up! 
I got to halfway through season 5 whenever it was first out. So in just over a week I've managed to watch season 1,2,5,6 and 7 and the current series.....also managed to go to work and go out and do a food shop!


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I re watched in decent quality earlier because I'd only watched the mediocre leak at early o'clock. Lots of little bits I'd missed, Tyrion filling Gendry's cup to the brim, Jorah's weirdly awkward sword accepting etc.


Do you mean Podric?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Do you mean Podric?



yes  . In my defense they look vaguely alike.


----------



## Patteran (Apr 25, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I wasn't alive when this crap was on but people are still going on about who shot JR



Vague memory of BBC teatime news showing footage of the not-yet-broadcast reveal episode arriving at Heathrow under supposed armed guard. I suspect the reach was broader than GoT - references to it were everywhere.


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Vague memory of BBC teatime news showing footage of the not-yet-broadcast reveal episode arriving at Heathrow under supposed armed guard. I suspect the reach was broader than GoT - references to it were everywhere.


the Guardian didn't devote 27 pages and two colour supplements to it tho!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 25, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I've just caught up!
> I got to halfway through season 5 whenever it was first out. So in just over a week I've managed to watch season 1,2,5,6 and 7 and the current series.....also managed to go to work and go out and do a food shop!


You skipped 3 and 4?


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2019)

moochedit said:


> You skipped 3 and 4?


No.


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> When she takes another's face, is she just Arya with a convincing mask on or does she shapeshift so she resembles the person bodily as well?


Magic innit. A glamour as known in other fiction.


----------



## Patteran (Apr 25, 2019)

belboid said:


> the Guardian didn't devote 27 pages and two colour supplements to it tho!



Blimey. I hadn't seen that. I'd still guess that 'Who shot JR?' was more widely known/discussed in England than 'Is Bran actually the Night King?', but it's hard to prove one way or another (or take seriously enough to insist on reliable metrics of audience recognition or engagement). Only Fools & Horses finale apparently has the British viewing record, but I cant remember that being marketed/talked about in the same way as either Dallas or GoT.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 26, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Blimey. I hadn't seen that. I'd still guess that 'Who shot JR?' was more widely known/discussed in England than 'Is Bran actually the Night King?', but it's hard to prove one way or another (or take seriously enough to insist on reliable metrics of audience recognition or engagement). Only Fools & Horses finale apparently has the British viewing record, but I cant remember that being marketed/talked about in the same way as either Dallas or GoT.


At the risk of stating the obvious, Who Shot JR? Was a single question with a linear answer format. 

GoT has at least five big questions and the answer to any of them could be: “that question is going to be rendered irrelevant.”

And then, Dallas was one of only three things to watch in the UK at the time. It had a comparatively captive audience.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 26, 2019)

Just caught up with the 2 new eps tonight.  Loving it!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## JudithB (Apr 27, 2019)

I am very pleased I have a busy weekend or I would be wishing it was Monday


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


>


They've been right every time so far ain't they?


----------



## smmudge (Apr 27, 2019)

Well the crypts are where they keep all their dead so what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2019)

Read a very long convoluted theory just now.



Spoiler



Bran is the night king. Explains why he has huge chains with him to get the dragon out. (he already knows the dragon will be there). 

Arya will kill the night king. She is the Prince. But she has to kill Jon Snow first in order to fulfil the prophecy (to create Lightbringer).

Beric Dondarrion has been resurrected 19 times specifically to tell her about the prophecy again.

The Hound is Jaquen H'gar in disguise. Again there to tell Arya about the rules of the Faceless God (you have to kill a loved one in order to be able to kill "a king").

Sansa ends up on the throne.



My only worry with the crypt theory is how do they get out of those big stone coffins? It is going to happen though. Little girl dies saving Gilly.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> Explains why he has huge chains with him to get the dragon out.



I just think those were a huge, depressing deus ex machina. I doubt they will ever be explained or referred to again. And all those repeated uses of _crypt / safe _within a single episode ... do they even proofread the scripts any more? My hopes for a quality ending aren't high tbh.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> Read a very long convoluted theory just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bran being the nighty king theory I can accept. The rest are utter shite and not even worth a fart


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> I just think those were a huge, depressing deus ex machina. I doubt they will ever be explained or referred to again. And all those repeated uses of _crypt / safe _within a single episode ... do they even proofread the scripts any more? My hopes for a quality ending aren't high tbh.



The only excuse for all that stuff about crypts is if it turns out to be a red herring. I mean if the zombies overrun the castle, is the extra two minutes it might take them to get into the crypts really worth anything to anybody? Anyone not fighting should either leg it altogether while the big ruckus has the deadites occupied or at least get somewhere with a decent view of the proceedings.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 27, 2019)

I bet it will be a far more simple ending than people are expecting.


----------



## Supine (Apr 27, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> I bet it will be a far more simple ending than people are expecting.



They all sign a peace treaty and live happily  ever after?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bran is the night king. Explains why he has huge chains with him to get the dragon out. (he already knows the dragon will be there).


Since the rise of the Valyrian Freehold 5000 years ago he would have known that intervention into Westeros by dragons was on the cards so he would have needed weapons and tactics to deal with them. Again had they had any awareness of the world south of the Wall, the liklihood of dragons turning up jumped significantly after Aegon's conquest. It would have been relatively easy for him to dust off those tools if he learnt another Targaryen had arrived, he had 3 of those ice spears with him. As he was marching to war on Westeros it would seem blindingly obvious that anything he had to kill and turn dragons would be coming with him. 

Season 7 was poorly written and sunk to DCU\JJ Abraham's Star Wars level plot contrivances (i.e. Benjen turning up a couple of minutes later) but I do not think him bringing his antidragon toys on his invasion of a Westeros that could have been ruled by a dragon queen by the time he reached the wall is one of them.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 28, 2019)

I am hyped for this. My usual "gives no fucks" Sandor wannabe demeanour is cracking. 
BRING IT.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2019)

I am off tomorrow and will have a lie in and then run.  Normally at that point I would watch, but annoyingly I have a call with my best friend who recently moved to Australia booked in.  I am going to do my best not to be too impatient.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 28, 2019)

I promised my friend I'd wait until wednesday and watch it with her. Gonna have to turn off the whole internet until then I guess.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 28, 2019)

Setting my alarm for 6am to watch it before work. I may just keep hitting the snooze button in the end but it's worth a try.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm setting the alarm for 1.45am. I did that last week and slept through so we'll see how well it goes tonight


----------



## moochedit (Apr 28, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm setting the alarm for 1.45am. I did that last week and slept through so we'll see how well it goes tonight



I did that last week and got up and watched it  but it was a bank holiday next day. Next weeks a bank holiday as well though


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I did that last week and got up and watched it  but it was a bank holiday next day. Next weeks a bank holiday as well though



I'm off tomorrow


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I promised my friend I'd wait until wednesday and watch it with her. Gonna have to turn off the whole internet until then I guess.


Lol good luck with that.  Wednesday!


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2019)

Can't face sitting up tonight.  Work tomorrow.  Is there an "Ignore thread for 24 hours button"?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

I've fitted some LED lights at the back of the TV for tomorrow. Will download full HD copy, link it to the TV and watch it. Trying out different colours. Cant decide which colour to settle on. First world problems...


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2019)

Red


----------



## Supine (Apr 28, 2019)

You need to get that bottle and statue out of the way before worrying about background colours FFS


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Supine said:


> You need to get that bottle and statue out of the way before worrying about background colours FFS





It will all be cleared for tomorrow.  At the moment just testing out all the colour variations.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm watching it on a 100in projector with fat sound.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2019)

dixons shop window for me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2019)

Can we see what it's like if you mix the blue and red?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Can we see what it's like if you mix the blue and red?



there is flash (which is changes all the colours rapidly-but will be too distracting), strobe, fade and smooth options. You can also change to single colours.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2019)

wrong thread


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I've fitted some LED lights at the back of the TV for tomorrow. Will download full HD copy, link it to the TV and watch it. Trying out different colours. Cant decide which colour to settle on. First world problems...


I'd go blue to start off with, and then switch to red when people start to die.  

Irl, it would do my head in and I wouldn't want anything.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I'd go blue to start off with, and then switch to red when people start to die...


So just red then?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> So just red then?


Lol


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2019)

I need to remember not to click on this thread first thing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 28, 2019)

My one prediction for tonight:



Spoiler: spoiler



Meera Reed turns up as a wight.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

And who is going to recognise her amongst hundreds or thousands of walking dead?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 28, 2019)

Getting up before 0930 yoga to give it a first watch

It needs watching in a dark room with a big screen and mega surround sound


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> And who is going to recognise her amongst hundreds or thousands of walking dead?


The camera?


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I've fitted some LED lights at the back of the TV for tomorrow. Will download full HD copy, link it to the TV and watch it. Trying out different colours. Cant decide which colour to settle on. First world problems...


What the fuck? How can you sit there and watch TV thinking it's perfectly fine to have a statue and a bottle partially blocking the screen?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 29, 2019)

Thought the night king would be there until the end.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Thought the night king would be there until the end.


I don't think I've ever seen a more intense bit of telly.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes, that was pretty overwhelming at times. Loved the way the prophecies worked out in the end. The lesson of the story is girls are fucking fierce.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

I know the writers and directors are consistently great on GoT but I'm not altogether sure how anything after that won't feel a bit flat. Happy to be proved very wrong.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I know the writers and directors are consistently great on GoT but I'm not altogether sure how anything after that won't feel a bit flat. Happy to be proved very wrong.



The thing is, they are kind of fucked now against Cersei and I will enjoy finding out how they (and who does) prevail in the end. As someone who has always enjoyed the 'palace intrigue' side of the show a little more than the zombie side, I'm somewhat relieved we're not going to have all the remaining episodes battling the dead. Although I would have liked more understanding of what they wanted. That would have come in the books that are never going to happen.

Let's be honest, there's a fair few favourites who are still going to die.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 29, 2019)

One hell of a watch but at times a too much plot armour. The final move of the battle had been seen last series so again clever story telling. 

9/10. You wont see better bit of action on a made for TV spectacle, it is as good or better than anything in cinema in a similar genre. No doubt though there will be some, who without irony, will be saying that ice zombies vs dragons was not realistic enough for their tastes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thats was ace, very intense but didnt expect it to end like that


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 29, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> My one prediction for tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I was wrong.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

Well that was unexpected. All happenned so fast i'm not 100% sure who died. Will watch again tonight.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 29, 2019)

What the fuck have I just watched 

I'm shaking


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm quietly pleased that in the GoT sweepstake I correctly predicted 



Spoiler



Arya


 would be the one to 



Spoiler



off the Night King, making her Azor Ahai, which Melisandre and Beric appeared to have figured out, and Bran presumably knew.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 29, 2019)

Fuck me that was emotional. Sod the spoilers, come back when you've watched it.



Does that mean the Night King was a Targaerean or had we worked that out already?

And I predict the rest of the year ahead will see an upsurge in fully fierce women!!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Does that mean the Night King was a Targaerean or had we worked that out already?



The knight king wasn't burned by fire just like Danny


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

Did Arya die in the process of killing the night king. She got stabbed but wasn't clear if it was fatel?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

Who died in the latest episode of Game of Thrones, “The Long Night”?


----------



## Mogden (Apr 29, 2019)

moochedit said:


> The knight king wasn't burned by fire just like Danny


And rode the ice dragon. My suspicion is it's her father or Snow's dad. Now looked up how to spell Targaryen as well

The bit with the King and Jon I thought was leading to him making Jon a zombie so he, Jon,  could lead the troops as their king.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

Now the night king and white walkers are out the way will they all turn on each other next week? What will Jamie do?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Did Arya die in the process of killing the night king. She got stabbed but wasn't clear if it was fatel?


She didn't get stabbed - he didn't draw his sword, he had one hand around her throat and the other around her wrist.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> She didn't get stabbed - he didn't draw his sword, he had one hand around her throat and the other around her wrist.



Ok. I'll watch it again tonight when i get home. I thought he stabbed her but it all happenned quickly.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 29, 2019)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

It was all about the plaintive piano for me 

Goose bumps

I did want bran to pull his face of and it was Arya though


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 29, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Who died in the latest episode of Game of Thrones, “The Long Night”?



That was my next question


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 29, 2019)

A wee bit disappointed. I was expecting a bigger death.



Spoiler: spoiler



I had my hopes up for a second when I thought Sansa and Tyrion were going to die in a suicide pact in the crypt.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 29, 2019)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a more intense bit of telly.


Some fucking battle hey?
I liked
Sandors losing his bottle then recovery, see also sam.
Absolutely love that the dagger drop to the hand sinister was exactly the same move arya showed off when sparring with Brienne ages ago.

lots more


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

I've done literally nothing all morning but watch reaction videos 

This looks like fun lol



Spoiler: video


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
> 
> It was all about the plaintive piano for me
> 
> ...


Mrs SI in fact said "That's not Bran" mere seconds before Arya's arrival


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 29, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the dagger drop to the hand sinister was exactly the same move arya showed off when sparring with Brienne ages ago.



That was S7 E4, only six episodes but two whole years ago...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2019)

Davos Seaworth was cheated of his righteous vengeance. Also probably the only funny line of the episode went to Varys 'at least we're already in a crypt'


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I've done literally nothing all morning but watch reaction videos
> 
> This looks like fun lol
> 
> ...



Little bit fake. It's from euro 2016 I think.



Spoiler








Terrible waste of light cavalry which should've been used on the flanks. Attacking head on without support is not effective as the great ham Rod Steiger makes clear in Waterloo. Practical constraints mean nothing to me.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

copliker said:


> Terrible waste of light cavalry which should've been used on the flanks. Attacking head on without support is not effective as the great ham Rod Steiger makes clear in Waterloo. Practical constraints mean nothing to me.



Exactly my thoughts.  Nice spectacle but headlong rush into unroutable infantry with no backup?  Amateurs.

Great episode although I couldn't tell what was going on for the first half.  Great ending though.

Jorah died, I see.  I genuinely thought they were all for it at one point.  So well done to them for that.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

Eight series for them to get there and it's all over in one episode.

Sounds familiar.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2019)

next two episodes to be called 'the scouring of the seven kingdoms'


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 29, 2019)

Nahhhh

It’s all about the power of love. That’s going to play out over the next three episodes


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

Hound kills the Mountain. (or they kill each other).

Take it to the bank.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

Going to be hard to get motivated for the next one, no?

"Yeah, I know you've just won your Barcelona semi 3-4 with a last minute winner from Stark (A), but we really have to raise our game for the final against Chorley Gasworks Under-13s"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hound kills the Mountain. (or they kill each other).
> 
> Take it to the bank.


No shit Tommers. That's been on the cards since Season 1


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

I still can't believe they built them up for eight series.  The first scene in the first episode is a white walker killing the night watch.

And then they die in one episode.

Got to laugh.


----------



## JudithB (Apr 29, 2019)

Best entrance has to go to Melisandre


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Brienne and Jaime will both die protecting each other.
> 
> Jorah as mentioned. Using his new sword to save Daenerys.
> 
> Theon and the ironborn. Protecting Bran from the Night King. Good luck with that fellas.



67%  Impressed with the detail about Jorah.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2019)

‘Game Of Thrones’ Fans Shocked After Some Little Goblin Or Something Killed Off In Last Night’s Episode


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2019)

That was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

copliker said:


> ‘Game Of Thrones’ Fans Shocked After Some Little Goblin Or Something Killed Off In Last Night’s Episode


The Onion is sometimes good but that's a terrible piece of writing.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> The Onion is sometimes good but that's a terrible piece of writing.


One of those cases where they should've just stopped at the headline. Clearly bashed out in 10 minutes for clicks from the likes of me. The worst thing the onion ever did was let the daily mash tryhards do stuff for them.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> I still can't believe they built them up for eight series.  The first scene in the first episode is a white walker killing the night watch.
> 
> And then they die in one episode.
> 
> Got to laugh.



Well they would all die at once wouldn’t they? You ‘kill’ the undead by killing the night king


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

The best place to put trebuchet is between the oncoming ravening horde and your pikemen.

Never behind.

Fuck those trebuchet guys.  Awful people.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Well they would all die at once wouldn’t they? You ‘kill’ the undead by killing the night king



Yeah.  But the whole show has been "Winter is coming" for about ten bloody years.  "Winter is coming".  "Winter is coming."

*10 years later*

"Winter is here"

*1 episode after that*

"Winter is dead now.  Everybody carry on."


----------



## JimW (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> 67%  Impressed with the detail about Jorah.


I'm just waiting for donkyboy's grovelling apology 

The whole battle plan was utter pants really.


----------



## JimW (Apr 29, 2019)

Could Arya and Bran not have arranged a square go with the Night King somewhere a bit further north?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2019)

What was bran doing all episode?


----------



## JimW (Apr 29, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> What was bran doing all episode?


Acid flashback.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> What was bran doing all episode?



Flying about and that.  Wasn't bothered was he?  Knew what was going to happen.  Thought he might as well go off for a bit of a fly about.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

So do they kill cersei next week and then it's jon vs danny for the last 2 episodes?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Hound kills the Mountain. (or they kill each other).
> 
> Take it to the bank.


The blood bank.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2019)

Well I'm exhausted.  Firstly from eye-strain obviously, trying to make out what was happening.

The Dothraki, Melisandra, fire swords...charging.  How awesome was that?  Then just disappearing.

"the pointy end" 

Sansa and Tyrion..."You were the best of them".

Lady Mormont (was that from Attack of the Titans?)

Theon is a good man.  (got a bit choked there, won't deny it)

Re Cersei...what's the problem?  Just send you-know-who down.  Sorted.  Cersei Morgulis.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 29, 2019)

I think if I'd lived through all that I wouldn't be that bothered about ruling the seven kingdoms or anything really. Just a nice quiet life in the country thanks.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 29, 2019)

They've still got to survive a Winter although the food situation may be a little easier now nearly everyone is dead.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2019)

We have a new king-slayer.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> They've still got to survive a Winter although the food situation may be a little easier now nearly everyone is dead.


If horses are ok to eat after they've been killed by a zombie horde then turned into zombies then killed by magic they should be alright.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 29, 2019)

They’ll have to fight Cersei’s lot. 

It will boil down to love versus fear 

Basically it’s Donnie fucking Darko


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2019)

smmudge said:


> I think if I'd lived through all that I wouldn't be that bothered about ruling the seven kingdoms or anything really. Just a nice quiet life in the country thanks.


Same here. Piss off over the Narrow Sea to Dorne or somewhere and go live on the beach.


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2019)

The Greatest City That Ever Was or Quark or  whatever it was called. That looked nice. I could put me feet up there I reckon. No you can't bring your fucking dragons.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

Naath mate. Where Missandei is from. See if she's got a sister, non-fussy mate, etc.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

copliker said:


> Terrible waste of light cavalry which should've been used on the flanks. Attacking head on without support is not effective as the great ham Rod Steiger makes clear in Waterloo. Practical constraints mean nothing to me.


Also terrible strategy to allow the army of the dead to march all the way to Winterfell unhindered. They had air superiority so should have used that to their advantage:


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 29, 2019)

copliker said:


> Terrible waste of light cavalry which should've been used on the flanks. Attacking head on without support is not effective as the great ham Rod Steiger makes clear in Waterloo. Practical constraints mean nothing to me.


You hit from the flanks to avoid shield walls, spears or bayonets. 
Not sure there is any point with a mindless hoard and not sure you would be able to find the flanks in that dark.


----------



## Voley (Apr 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Naath mate.


Naath

Sounds nice. Lots of butterflies. Bit hippiefied maybe. But you've got to be veggie and it's prone to attacks by slavers.  Daenarys has sorted the slavery issue out by now I'd imagine but I'd miss steak and chips.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

Feels like daenerys has got the shitty end of the stick here: down to one dragon, had her cavalry and infantry sacrificed first, lost ser jorah and it turns out she's not even the rightful queen now!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 29, 2019)

binka said:


> Feels like daenerys has got the shitty end of the stick here: down to one dragon, had her cavalry and infantry sacrificed first, lost ser jorah and it turns out she's not even the rightful queen now!


She's an evil cunt. The sooner she dies the better.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

Voley said:


> Naath
> 
> Sounds nice. Lots of butterflies. Bit hippiefied maybe. But you've got to be veggie and it's prone to attacks by slavers.  Daenarys has sorted the slavery issue out by now I'd imagine but I'd miss steak and chips.


Attacks are no problem. Remaining Unsullied are all retiring there after all this is done.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)

Actually, fuck that. Non-Naath catch a disease off a butterfly if they stay too long that makes your flesh fall off your bones.


----------



## Spandex (Apr 29, 2019)

Voley said:


> Daenarys has sorted the slavery issue out by now I'd imagine


You reckon?

After she fucked off to another continent with all her trusted advisers, her dragons, her unsullied army and her Dothraki horde? I'd imagine Esteros is a mess by now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 29, 2019)

Lady Mormont. The best.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Flying about and that.  Wasn't bothered was he?  Knew what was going to happen.  Thought he might as well go off for a bit of a fly about.


When his eyes rolled back and a load of birds took off, I thought - "Oh ace, he's going to do something cool". And then at the end, just before Theon died, I thought - "What a fucking prick" 



JimW said:


> Acid flashback.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 29, 2019)

As ever, have a fair few problems with it, because I'm a miserable cunt (how much fucking slow-mo?! They're even doing meaningful looks in slow-mo!) but yeah, nae bad.

Still enjoyed last week's episode more


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

binka said:


> Feels like daenerys has got the shitty end of the stick here: down to one dragon, had her cavalry and infantry sacrificed first, lost ser jorah and it turns out she's not even the rightful queen now!


Is she down to one dragon? I thought they both survived?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 29, 2019)

They both seem to be in next week's preview, as does Ghost.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 29, 2019)

Does anyone else watch the web rips where the last 10 minutes of each episode so far has been a making of. Well worth watching. 

I assume next episode is more character building, one after that another battle and then more last one more character building of just who ends up where. The last but one episode of the season nearly always ends up being the best.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 29, 2019)

Lot of superfans having meltdowns over this episode. Especially Arya doing the deed and not either Danny or Aegon as some "prince that was promised" prophecy fulfilment.

Did suck a little from the TV show but hey its just a big fun romp.

Also the Dothraki charge seems to have would up a large number of people, I love this




Dems calvary hitting dem on da flanks!

And a good few stews over the "feminist agenda".


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 29, 2019)

Even I, who know nothing about military strategy, have played enough Civ to know that sending the Dothraki calvary out first was ridiculous. It was silly. 

It's even more silly to get in a tizz because a girl killed a King.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 29, 2019)

The dragons were fucking useless though, eh? Flew about above the clouds for a bit, breathed fire on the baddies once and then pissed off again. 


Still, I hope they're ok.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> The best place to put trebuchet is between the oncoming ravening horde and your pikemen.
> 
> Never behind.
> 
> Fuck those trebuchet guys.  Awful people.



Tactically and strategically the living are absolute fucking bonk. Jon snow couldn’t hold down a job in a mobile military laundry unit never mind command of all living armies to save the world

Anyways watched it again, still great stuff


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Is she down to one dragon? I thought they both survived?


No you're right she does still have two - I thought the one Jon crash landed was dead but it's not


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> The dragons were fucking useless though, eh? Flew about above the clouds for a bit, breathed fire on the baddies once and then pissed off again.
> 
> 
> Still, I hope they're ok.


I think cos if they were used properly they'd win any fight, that's why they have to find ways to not use them properly. Will be interesting to see the reason for Daenerys and Jon not setting fire to the Golden Company and the Greyjoy Fleet in the first ten minutes of next week


----------



## Yata (Apr 29, 2019)

dothraki all about the open fields and they were gassed up by the witch. how are you supposed to flank 100k+ hive mind running zombies anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2019)

Enjoyed it very much - so heartstoppingly tense.
The shit visuals let it down massively though. It sometimes felt like watching a pirated cam vid - so so murky. Hard to tell what was going on a lot of the time, esp the dragons in flight.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

JimW said:


> I'm just waiting for donkyboy's grovelling apology
> 
> The whole battle plan was utter pants really.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

binka said:


> What the fuck? How can you sit there and watch TV thinking it's perfectly fine to have a statue and a bottle partially blocking the screen?



was a testing the LEDs. i moved it


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)

How far was Bran away from Winterfell? It seemed a bit convenient that Arya managed to turn up there after being stuck with the Hound 5 minutes earlier 

Still enjoyable though, I’ll give it another watch at some point. I liked how dark it was at the start until they got all the fires going.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> How far was Bran away from Winterfell? It seemed a bit convenient that Arya managed to turn up there after being stuck with the Hound 5 minutes earlier
> 
> Still enjoyable though, I’ll give it another watch at some point. I liked how dark it was at the start until they got all the fires going.


Tbf I think they had shown in the past she is good at sneaking around, and of course shed know her way round Winterfell better than anyone else


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Did anyone else get an inbox email from some numb nuts spoiling the ending?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2019)

Went on a bit didn't it...but plenty to see I suppose....

Poor Sam. He ain't coming home from this rave is he?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> How far was Bran away from Winterfell?


He was in Winterfell, in the Godswood


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> How far was Bran away from Winterfell? It seemed a bit convenient that Arya managed to turn up there after being stuck with the Hound 5 minutes earlier
> 
> Still enjoyable though, I’ll give it another watch at some point. I liked how dark it was at the start until they got all the fires going.


Yeah, I don't get how she got from deep within Winterfell to Bran either, but Arya saved the world - FUCK YEAH !!!!!!


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 169358


Thanks, that helps, but still a little unbelievable, whilst still being YEAH!!  Arya!!!


----------



## xenon (Apr 29, 2019)

Voley said:


> Naath
> 
> Sounds nice. Lots of butterflies. Bit hippiefied maybe. But you've got to be veggie and it's prone to attacks by slavers.  Daenarys has sorted the slavery issue out by now I'd imagine but I'd miss steak and chips.


<bookwanker>
You'd probably dye of the weird disease carried by the butterflies over there. Kills something like 8 out of 10 foreigners.
It's why it's never been totally overrun by slavers and pirates.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)

binka said:


> Tbf I think they had shown in the past she is good at sneaking around, and of course shed know her way round Winterfell better than anyone else


Yeah, she’s been doing that for ages 

They’d just spent 10 minutes showing how overrun Winterfell was though, so it would have been good to see a bit of her sneaking out. A flashback afterwards or something at the very least.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Watched it with the girls


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Watched it with the girls


My cats take absolutely no notice of the telly at all, whether its other cats, birds, mice, the news or football.  They don't seem to register it at all.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Watched it with the girls


What are you watching it on? I won a nowtv pass on McDonalds monopoly last week so watched it on nowtv box set but wasn't particularly impressed with the quality, especially when it was dark and lots of movement (so most of the time then) so might go back to downloading a torrent from next week. Your pic looks better than mine


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> My cats take absolutely no notice of the telly at all, whether its other cats, birds, mice, the news or football.  They don't seem to register it at all.





mine take an interest if there is something happening like explosion or fire or rapid movement on the screen. I have shown them videos of mice moving about and they do watch it for a bit


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

binka said:


> What are you watching it on? I won a nowtv pass on McDonalds monopoly last week so watched it on nowtv box set but wasn't particularly impressed with the quality, especially when it was dark and lots of movement (so most of the time then) so might go back to downloading a tirreto from next week. Your pic looks better than mine



I downloaded full HD version onto the laptop and then connected it to the TV with a HDMI cable via VLC player. Perfect picture quality. I've read on another forum the Nowtv version was poor quality


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I downloaded full HD version onto the laptop and then connected it to the TV with a HDMI cable via VLC player. Perfect picture quality. I've read on another forum the Nowtv version was poor quality


Ok will go back to doing that next week. First time I ever watched it legit too


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I downloaded full HD version onto the laptop and then connected it to the TV with a HDMI cable via VLC player. Perfect picture quality. I've read on another forum the Nowtv version was poor quality


Ours was pretty good, tbh.  Dark, mind.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy - our cat was quite interested as well!

So now they've got 99 problems but a Night's King ain't one... I guess mainly the problem is they have to get that beeyatch in Kings Landing with an army of two dozen people, so her plan to sit tight seems to have paid off.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

Cloo said:


> donkyboy - our cat was quite interested as well!
> 
> So now they've got 99 problems but a Night's King ain't one... I guess mainly the problem is they have to get that beeyatch in Kings Landing with an army of two dozen people, so her plan to sit tight seems to have paid off.


Yep, this.  With their armies wiped out, and Cersie with the Golden Company, what happens enxt?  I'm going to be seriously pissed off if she wins.  The goodies have one dragon left though....? (do they?  I lost track of who had died)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> How far was Bran away from Winterfell? It seemed a bit convenient that Arya managed to turn up there after being stuck with the Hound 5 minutes earlier



The Godswood is a walled garden built on one side of Winterfell. Walking distance.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Yep, this.  With their armies wiped out, and Cersie with the Golden Company, what happens enxt?  I'm going to be seriously pissed off if she wins.  The goodies have one dragon left though....? (do they?  I lost track of who had died)


They definitely have two left but I guess Qyburn will have prioritised making a few hundred more ballistas which is the only chance they should have of winning


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, she’s been doing that for ages
> 
> They’d just spent 10 minutes showing how overrun Winterfell was though, so it would have been good to see a bit of her sneaking out. A flashback afterwards or something at the very least.


The library scene?


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

Why was she in the library? I got a bit confused with that bit.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> Why was she in the library? I got a bit confused with that bit.


She was running away from the baddies and ended up there


----------



## xenon (Apr 29, 2019)

nm, not important.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Yep, this.  With their armies wiped out, and Cersie with the Golden Company, what happens enxt?



Totally the Iron Bank of Braavos turns up at the end and utterly claims everyone's arses for all the gold they owe them.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> My cats take absolutely no notice of the telly at all, whether its other cats, birds, mice, the news or football.  They don't seem to register it at all.



Chloe enjoying the action


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 29, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> The library scene?


Yeah, makes more sense now I’ve seen where Bran was. I thought it was further away from the main part of Winterfell.


----------



## agricola (Apr 29, 2019)

that was incredible


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

the library scene was excellent. tense and well done.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2019)

Now Arya's had her Crowning Moment of Awesome, I guess there's no way she's making it to the end, but you know what, now she's had the CMA, I can live with that.

I did wonder whether they might pull a surprise by not totally killing everyone as expected and something vaguely optimistic seeming happening... but both gsv and I are now wondering what the Three Eyed Raven's game is. Could it be that the Night's King was actually trying to get rid of an even bigger threat to everything?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 29, 2019)

I enjoyed that. Completely daft and some highly dubious tactics from the living but very entertaining.


----------



## binka (Apr 29, 2019)

Cloo said:


> gsv and I are now wondering what the Three Eyed Raven's game is. Could it be that the Night's King was actually trying to get rid of an even bigger threat to everything?


I'm also wondering if that's really the end of it with nearly 4 hours left


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2019)

Enjoyed it but it wasn’t by any means vintage GoT imo. A few thoughts:

-As epic big budget battles go, I preferred the Battle of the Bastards. Less GGI and magic and a more organic feel.

- The only unpredictable thing for me was the relatively low big character death count. The crypt dead coming to life had been guessed by just about everyone. And as the climax approached and virtually every last character was hopelessly surrounded and about to be killed, it seemed obvious that all the undead were going to have to drop dead at the last moment, and likely triggered by the death of the Night King.

- You could also argue that whereas recently deceased undead fresh corpses armed to the teeth are a formidable opponent, long dead remains that consist (or should) of a pile of bones or a highly decayed body with no discernible muscle mass and no weapons would be fairly easy to fight off and defeat even by a child.

- And why not send the women and children away anyway? They had ample warning...

- On that note, the undead’s massive vulnerability feels a bit of a storyline cop out, and blatant carelessness by the Night King, who could at least have surrounded himself with a handful of bodyguards when on the ground to reduce the chance of what just happened.

I’ll stop now as I did like it and am generally happy to suspend disbelief as much as possible. I guess i’m too used to the very high standards of the series. But said upthread I enjoyed last week’s episode more. Fantastic further character development and human interest.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

quiet a few of them lived. Jaime L, Podrick, Brianne of fucking tarth, tormound, Onion Knight, Samwell, Hound. Think Grey worm as well


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

The sacrifice of the Dothraki and the Unsullied was a disaster - a self made pyrrhic victory certainly.  Can the Three Eyed Raven bring them back?  hard to see how the goodies win otherwise.  The whole Three eyed raven thing has been odd throughout (still not sure how they got over the wall - did I miss something?)  but it adds to the mysticism.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

T & P said:


> Enjoyed it but it wasn’t by any means vintage GoT imo. A few thoughts:
> 
> -As epic big budget battles go, I preferred the Battle of the Bastards. Less GGI and magic and a more organic feel.
> 
> ...



yes, the crypt dead should have been easy for the undead to fight off. And just smash their heads while they are crawling out. Easy.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> The sacrifice of the Dothraki and the Unsullied was a disaster - a self made pyrrhic victory certainly.  Can the Three Eyed Raven bring them back?  hard to see how the goodies win otherwise.  The whole Three eyed raven thing has been odd throughout (still not sure how they got over the wall - did I miss something?)  but it adds to the mysticism.



the ethnics got killed off.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 29, 2019)

A lot of people complaining on twitter that the sky Atlantic HD showing was poor quality?

Downloaded it myself and thought it was perfectly fine considering it was quite dark, but then I’m the nerd that calibrates the TV so that blacks are as black as can be. 

Was the sky version that bad or just a case of people with 4K tv’s leaving it on the default ultra bright and auto motion plus settings and ending up with a crap juddering experience?


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> the ethnics got killed off.


Fair point actually.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> quiet a few of them lived. Jaime L, Podrick, Brianne of fucking tarth, tormound, Onion Knight, Samwell, Hound. Think Grey worm as well


Yeah, it wasn't the bloodbath (main character wise) I thought it was gonna be


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 29, 2019)

I watched it live on Now TV and it was fine. We don't have a brilliant TV.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 29, 2019)

cybershot said:


> A lot of people complaining on twitter that the sky Atlantic HD showing was poor quality?
> 
> Downloaded it myself and thought it was perfectly fine considering it was quite dark, but then I’m the nerd that calibrates the TV so that blacks are as black as can be.
> 
> Was the sky version that bad or just a case of people with 4K tv’s leaving it on the default ultra bright and auto motion plus settings and ending up with a crap juddering experience?



I watched it twice once in the morning in low light with curtains closed, then after dark in a pitch black room. Difference was striking (on now tv)


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Yeah, it wasn't the bloodbath (main character wise) I thought it was gonna be


There's a couple of episodes left, so they couldn't kill too many off.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> I watched it twice once in the morning in low light with curtains closed, then after dark in a pitch black room. Difference was striking (on now tv)


Yeah, we watched in pitch darkness. Our telly is OK, but a bit reflective,  The episode was too dark to have any reflected light (NowTV - this evening)


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2019)

The continuity announcer on Sky Atllantic talking about that episode as 'what might have been the greatest 82 minutes of television history', What utter fucking hyperbolic over blown self-regarding shite. Fuck right off.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 29, 2019)

It's interesting to read Reddit where everyone's panning it and the relatively positive posts here.

Personally thought it was okay, but not as good as it could have been. Feel that building up the biggest threat to humankind to have it all fall down in one episode is a bit poor. Would have been interesting if they had to withdraw and then Cesri be forced into a corner. We'll see though as there are 3 more episodes to go.

We had issues with the lighting too.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> The whole Three eyed raven thing has been odd throughout (still not sure how they got over the wall - did I miss something?)



Meera and Bran eventually rocked up at Castle Black after they escaped from the tree cave and _Hodor! _did his thing. I was disappointed that the Night King touching Bran in a vision seemed to have no bearing on the eventual outcome. It was just a random scary event, with no import beyond the atmos.

I was kind of hoping it would be the thing that let the NK and the AotD through the wall. I wouldn't be surprised if this is how it goes down in the eventual book of the film .. but I'd forgotten about the televisual need for epicness, undead dragons and collapsing walls of ice.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> Meera and Bran eventually rocked up at Castle Black after they escaped from the tree cave and _Hodor! _did his thing.


Yeah but, how did they get north of the wall in he first place?  (this may be ignorance resulting from me not really paying attention)


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 29, 2019)

they went through one of the forts, met Samwell Tarley and Gilly coming the other way. Nearly bumped into Jon Snurr in his LARPing days.


----------



## agricola (Apr 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah but, how did they get north of the wall in he first place?  (this may be ignorance resulting from me not really paying attention)



through one of the abandoned forts - Sam and Gilly were coming the other way and tried to direct them to Castle Black, but them (and Jojen) went north anyway


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> they went through one of the forts, met Samwell Tarley and Gilly coming the other way. Nearly bumped into Jon Snurr in his LARPing days.


Yeah, I remember those bits, just not the actual crossing.  I expect you are right though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2019)

Its a climactic battle between good and evil, the big piece and the elemental evil threat is destroyed by one supremely skilled/magic individual as foretold by the prophecy of a mysterious sorceress. Thats high fantasy for you, its always variations on this sort of thing.


----------



## agricola (Apr 29, 2019)

Fedayn said:


> The continuity announcer on Sky Atllantic talking about that episode as 'what might have been the greatest 82 minutes of television history', What utter fucking hyperbolic over blown self-regarding shite. Fuck right off.



It certainly wasn't anywhere near as good as the last 82 minutes of Crystanbul was.

Come to think of it, theres something else that keeps coming back every few years threatening to blight the world of men.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 29, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Its a climactic battle between good and evil, the big piece and the elemental evil threat is destroyed by one supremely gifted individual as foretold by the prophecy of a mysterious sorceress. Thats high fantasy for you, its always variations on this sort of thing.



Indeed. Gollum aided by Frodo falls into the Crack of doom with the Ring and Sauron collapses and his armies run away.

EtA, Arya has some amazing faces now, right? Including Littlefinger's, I guess - I wonder if ''Littlefinger'' might appear to talk to Cersei next (I've been wondering for a while if that might happen, I now feel more certain it will)

oh yes, edit again for:
Arya visits Cersei dressed as Littlefinger, gets herself killed by the Mountain. Take that to the (iron) bank


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I downloaded full HD version onto the laptop and then connected it to the TV with a HDMI cable via VLC player. Perfect picture quality. I've read on another forum the Nowtv version was poor quality





mx wcfc said:


> Ours was pretty good, tbh.  Dark, mind.



I watched it on nowtv and it was shite quality. I believe that it depends on your internet connection to a great extent. We have trouble with Netflix as well.

I thought it was great but a bit generic zombie movie for me in the middle bit.

Arya Stark FTW. Made me shout out loud. I was really worried she was a goner at one point.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> Indeed. Gollum aided by Frodo falls into the Crack of doom with the Ring and Sauron collapses and his armies run away.



I've been trying to think of a large fantasy epic where the final battle was as satisfying as the journey (all 20 odd books of Wheel of Time, no...) and I am drawing nothing. There's an inevitability to the final showdown between light and dark. *spoilers* light always defeats dark against improbable odds, and the goodie who betrayed? he suffers then dies (or is mortally wounded but survives) at the end for redemption. Betrayal is only redeemable through sacrifice you see. No remission without the blood, brethren, no remission without the blood.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 30, 2019)

souljacker said:


> I enjoyed that. Completely daft and some highly dubious tactics from the living but very entertaining.



As a student of the Sharpe books and now into the Flashman series I consider myself an authority on these matters and also found their tactics lacking.

The unsullied were completely wasted with their big stabby things that were best for use on cavalry. Fighting off hordes of infantry needs slashy big swords.

Sending the Dothraki off like that made great telly but fuck me, what the fuck? Charge of the on fire brigade. Oh.....

Also who builds a castle with 20ft walls?

/armchair general


----------



## spitfire (Apr 30, 2019)

But the Unsullied were awesome. Probably my favourite.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 30, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Sending the Dothraki off like that made great telly but fuck me, what the fuck? Charge of the on fire brigade. Oh.....



Me and the Mrs have developed a theory that the Dothraki can *only* ever charge somewhere with lots of shouting. Someone needs a pint of milk? Cue the whole Dothraki hoarde screaming their way down to Co-Op on horseback.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 30, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> Me and the Mrs have developed a theory that the Dothraki can *only* ever charge somewhere with lots of shouting. Someone needs a pint of milk? Cue the whole Dothraki hoarde screaming their way down to Co-Op on horseback.



There's a Fast Show sketch in there somewhere...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 30, 2019)

I just found it a confusing mess.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 30, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> It's interesting to read Reddit where everyone's panning it



The Reddit lot are just sulking because their fan theory about bran being the night king didn't come true.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 30, 2019)

moochedit said:


> The Reddit lot are just sulking because their fan theory about bran being the night king didn't come true.



Is that the ASOIF sub? Not sure I saw it much on that Sub, but I only read it the day after a show. I wondered if it's as that sub is particularly focused on the books.

To be fair the Reddit for The Vikings is also pretty similar for the last few series. I do find that it infulences me once people start to point out flaws.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 30, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> too much plot armour


This, really.

The writing's been poor for a few seasons now, and I'm pretty bored of the big battles etc, and predictable nature of it all. But also too invested in seeing the outcome to give up on it so close to the end.

I really thought everyone was going to die and that's the most excited I've felt about this show for absolutely ages. It would've been the biggest plot twist in history if everyone had died. I was wracking my brain wondering how the fuck it would end if everyone died.

The bit when the Night King brought everyone back, I thought that's it. They're proper fucked. Nope. Typical last second rescue. Multiple of them, in fact.

Also, how many times did Jon manage to hide behind a wall at _just _the right moment to avoid the blue dragon fire?

I think the majority of the cast will stay alive now. Maybe one more 'big' character death. Tyrion probably. I guess some on Cersei's side will have to go, too...

Despite all the above, I did enjoy it. For a TV episode, it was ridiculously good. We've just been spoiled lately with so much good television that something as epic as last night can be disappointing.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Did the translator Mellis Andre die?


----------



## Santino (Apr 30, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been trying to think of a large fantasy epic where the final battle was as satisfying as the journey (all 20 odd books of Wheel of Time, no...) and I am drawing nothing. There's an inevitability to the final showdown between light and dark. *spoilers* light always defeats dark against improbable odds, and the goodie who betrayed? he suffers then dies (or is mortally wounded but survives) at the end for redemption. Betrayal is only redeemable through sacrifice you see. No remission without the blood, brethren, no remission without the blood.


Return of the Jedi


----------



## N_igma (Apr 30, 2019)

I was disappointed with it to be honest. I think the writers caved in to fan service. I mean what was the whole point of the NK then? 

Building it up for 8 seasons to end like that is just a massive anti-climax. I have no issue with him being killed but I want to know what the fuck he is all about and why he needs to be killed, there’s purpose and desire then to see him being killed. They’ll probably have Bran explain the whole thing the next episode to tie up loose ends but that’s just exposition. There’s no intrigue anymore so I just don’t give a shit now.

If it was me I would’ve shortened the last few episodes down, two episodes for the Battle at Winterfell where the NK kills everyone. Then one episode for him going down to King’s Landing and defeating Cersei and then one last episode of the NK and Wights just wandering aimlessly around Westeros looking for cunts to kill. That would be epic, dark and nihilistic.

But no, we have this and we are where we are. I’m hoping for some really good twist to bring this back but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 30, 2019)

N_igma said:


> I was disappointed with it to be honest. I think the writers caved in to fan service. I mean what was the whole point of the NK then?
> 
> Building it up for 8 seasons to end like that is just a massive anti-climax. I have no issue with him being killed but I want to know what the fuck he is all about and why he needs to be killed, there’s purpose and desire then to see him being killed. They’ll probably have Bran explain the whole thing the next episode to tie up loose ends but that’s just exposition. There’s no intrigue anymore so I just don’t give a shit now.
> 
> ...



Maybe the new prequel series will explain more about the night king and white walkers?


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2019)

It took him eight series to get to Winterfell. We'd be here till 2050 if he had to get to King's Landing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm really glad I can just increase my suspension of disbelief and not worry too much about the realism of the dragon programme


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2019)

I think it's great that this programme still confounds us. Of all the theories I've heard, I didn't hear anyone saying they thought the Night King would die in this episode. Grand finale? Sure. Win entirely? Outside chance. But not now.

It's so different to the usual formula for big budget telly/movies I'm still not entirely convinced that he won't resurrect somehow and be back for another scrap when he's licked his wounds.

Genuinely got no idea where it'll go now and I love it. My fav thing on TV for years.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

Seen on YouTube:

Gimli runs up to Arya and says "That only counts as one!"


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

I haven't read the thread but has  anyone figured out what the fucking point of Bran is yet?


----------



## Mogden (Apr 30, 2019)

Like N_igma says, it's gotta be pretty unlikely that he's been an ever present deadly force for this long only to be offed by a clean knife switch. Arya now has him as a mask I would assume which could play out the NK touching Bran scenario. And there's nothing to say that the NK is THE king. He could just be a minion for someone more powerful and as army leader his death resulted in the death of his troops.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 30, 2019)

polly said:


> I haven't read the thread but has  anyone figured out what the fucking point of Bran is yet?



No.


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> No.



 Glad it's not just me then.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2019)

Well the Night King and him basically have the same power. They can both take over things and command them.

The difference is that the Night King does this to create an unending immortal army slavering for brains and Bran does it to have a bit of a fly about.

But I guess that might be something that comes out later.


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

tommers said:


> But I guess that might be something that comes out later



Yeah, but I've been watching this show for years now. If he's going to have some kind of revelation in the last couple of hours it's going to have to be bloody good. Such a little snot.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2019)

I think if we were going to have a Bran revelation we'd have had it by now. The problem is having showrunners less interested in the mythology side of the show than GRRM and then him not finishing the books. So they have finished the magic side without the detail I'm sure a lot of fans were hoping for. I think of Bran as more like a containing device than a character, tbh, and I never thought there would be much more to the Night King than he was a magic Ice Terminator.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I never thought there would be much more to the Night King than he was a magic Ice Terminator.


I think one of my problems is it seems he was barely even that. I have a terrible memory so could be forgetting stuff, but when did he actually do anything? He generally just seems to stand around, staring silently, and then every now and again will raise the dead on the battlefield. A strong move, no question, but it didn't really make _him_ very intimidating, in the end. All this build up and he gets caught out by a sneak attack. We didn't even get a big ol' fight with Jon


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2019)

polly said:


> Yeah, but I've been watching this show for years now. If he's going to have some kind of revelation in the last couple of hours it's going to have to be bloody good. Such a little snot.


I keep thinking he's kind of directing things but not letting on. Probably for the snotty reasons you mention. Like he seemed to know Arya was about to pop up? Perhaps? I dunno.

I'm quite glad my inner voice doesn't always vocalise itself though. My internal dialogue when the Night King was bearing down on him went:
'Don't just sit there !!!'
'He's in a wheelchair you heartless bastard.'


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> I was disappointed that the Night King touching Bran in a vision seemed to have no bearing on the eventual outcome. It was just a random scary event, with no import beyond the atmos.


Bran talked about it last week. He has the mark and the night king can find him through it. A homing beacon on the night kings main prize. 



N_igma said:


> I was disappointed with it to be honest. I think the writers caved in to fan service. I mean what was the whole point of the NK then?
> 
> Building it up for 8 seasons to end like that is just a massive anti-climax. I have no issue with him being killed but I want to know what the fuck he is all about and why he needs to be killed, there’s purpose and desire then to see him being killed. They’ll probably have Bran explain the whole thing the next episode to tie up loose ends but that’s just exposition. There’s no intrigue anymore so I just don’t give a shit now.
> .


They were pretty clear about it. He's a first man turned in to a weapon by the children of the forest. Designed to help them in a war. But it back fires and he goes on a killing spree wanting to wipe out everything. The three eyed raven being the prize of everything as he has all humanity's knowledge.

I guess the only bit not properly cleared up is what they were doing with crasters sons. But I guess that was just breeding more white walkers.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2019)

Stop trying to think of clever reasons! That's not what this show does any more. You all saw what happened. That's what actually happened.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2019)

He did nearly win though. He had beaten Jon Snow. He just hadn't reckoned with there being a faceless assassin kicking about.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

cybershot said:


> A lot of people complaining on twitter that the sky Atlantic HD showing was poor quality?
> 
> Downloaded it myself and thought it was perfectly fine considering it was quite dark, but then I’m the nerd that calibrates the TV so that blacks are as black as can be.
> 
> Was the sky version that bad or just a case of people with 4K tv’s leaving it on the default ultra bright and auto motion plus settings and ending up with a crap juddering experience?



Snow and Ash falling in the sky really fucks with video compression. It makes it closer to static noise which is impossible to compress as its random. Tom Scott did a great youtube video on it.

I can see how that could have effected some viewer.


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

Voley said:


> I keep thinking he's kind of directing things but not letting on. Probably for the snotty reasons you mention. Like he seemed to know Arya was about to pop up? Perhaps? I dunno.
> 
> I'm quite glad my inner voice doesn't always vocalise itself though. My internal dialogue when the Night King was bearing down on him went:
> 'Don't just sit there !!!'
> 'He's in a wheelchair you heartless bastard.'



I had the same feelings about his lack of action in the fight  

I dunno either. I didn't get that he'd predicted Arya but I guess he did if he's all knowing etc. Just tolerated his boring, boring storyline since series 1 and was hoping I'd put in the hours for a good reason, but it does seem increasingly unlikely. Having said that, I'm quite glad he didn't save the day last night because bleuuurrgh.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 30, 2019)

Impressive effort, but ultimately that was a massive letdown. Visually some great shots, music brilliant as always, but plot and characters disregarded for the most part.

Mistakes used to have consequences on this show, that's what made it stand out initially. Ned Stark makes a mistake and pays with his head, no last minute saves. Same with Robb, Renly, the Tyrells, etc.

I don't want them killing people for the sake of it, but the fact that they teased it with repeated shots of our named characters surrounded and practically being swarmed, before cutting back to see they made it out _somehow _(but without justifying it) just screams of nervousness and cheap drama. Jon was surrounded by hundreds of reanimated wights and the Night King, next time we see him he's running into Winterfell to try and kill the Ice Dragon, there's no sense of where everyone is on the battlefield and what they're trying to do.

I don't have a problem with Arya being the one to deal the final blow, or even the Night King being taken out in a relatively quick and 'easy' way, but it didn't feel like we as an audience earned it to be honest.

Frustrating, I hope they've got something up their sleeves in the next 3 episodes or they'll have massively fumbled it at the end, which would be a shame.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2019)

Well they’ve f**ked that right up, says George RR Martin



> GAME of Thrones author George RR Martin has confirmed that the latest episode of the TV adaptation has buggered it completely.
> 
> Martin, whose middle initials are a tribute to Countdown’s Rachel Riley, admitted it was his own fault for not finishing the books in time but never imagined they would get the show this wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## smmudge (Apr 30, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> I don't want them killing people for the sake of it, but the fact that they teased it with repeated shots of our named characters surrounded and practically being swarmed, before cutting back to see they made it out _somehow _(but without justifying it) just screams of nervousness and cheap drama. Jon was surrounded by hundreds of reanimated wights and the Night King, next time we see him he's running into Winterfell to try and kill the Ice Dragon, there's no sense of where everyone is on the battlefield and what they're trying to do.



Yes that was annoying. Loads of people should have died that way, Brienne, Sam, Jaime, Tormund (is he still alive?), Jon, Gendry, were those zombies even trying to kill them?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Mistakes used to have consequences on this show, that's what made it stand out initially. Ned Stark makes a mistake and pays with his head, no last minute saves. Same with Robb, Renly, the Tyrells, etc.


Exactly.



The Octagon said:


> the fact that they teased it with repeated shots of our named characters surrounded and practically being swarmed, before cutting back to see they made it out _somehow _(but without justifying it) just screams of nervousness and cheap drama. Jon was surrounded by hundreds of reanimated wights and the Night King, next time we see him he's running into Winterfell to try and kill the Ice Dragon


EXACTLY. Whether good or bad, it feels like since they ran out of GRRM material convenience has replaced logic and consistency. That goes for big things like consequences for actions, and little things like the oft-maligned magic teleporting. GRRM's world felt real precisely because, for all the magic and mysticism, the logistics and consequences worked pretty much like our world. You want to get from City A to City B on horse? That's going to take you a couple of weeks. You want to double-cross a murdering cunt? You're probably not going to get out of that unscathed.

It's what pissed me off about LotR - too many "this is our last stand, a final battle against an insurmountable foe we have no chance of survi... oh, we won and we're all still alive". Except Boromir, obviously.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Loads of people should have died that way, Brienne... were those zombies even trying to kill them?


Feel like Brienne in particular constantly seemed seconds away from being overcome. Not that she was in any more dire situation than any of the others, and she's obviously one of the most capable, but just the way she was acting it really felt like "oh fuck, she's a goner".


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2019)

polly said:


> I haven't read the thread but has  anyone figured out what the fucking point of Bran is yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2019)

Apparently


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Except Boromir, obviously.


another goodie turned bad who dies for atonement.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2019)

What if bran is the baddie and the night king was merely much maligned?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2019)

They’d all be fucked then


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2019)

Best part of last night was watching the wife hiding behind a blanket for nearly 80 minutes 

and yeah the image quality on HD was shite too.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 30, 2019)

No comment about last nights show, but I think Danearys is a going to be killed off soon.


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> What if bran is the baddie and the night king was merely much maligned?



I know who I'd rather go for a pint with tbh


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> I guess the only bit not properly cleared up is what they were doing with crasters sons. But I guess that was just breeding more white walkers.


Craster's boys were what he used to make his generals. Get 'em early, train them to wield them big poles and grow white mullets and beards and shit.


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Apparently



Thank you! Big fucking yawn but at least it provides some sense of purpose and plot.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Craster's boys were what he used to make his generals. Get 'em early, train them to wield them big poles and grow white mullets and beards and shit.


Yeah. Seems right. 
I wouldn't want to come across a toddler version, mind.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Yeah. Seems right.
> I wouldn't want to come across a toddler version, mind.




We saw it way back, BigNK got a baby and made its eyes blue while surrounded by other generals.
"I name you...Geoff"
"Er, boss...we've already got a Geoff"
"Oh, ok. Ice Mullet, then"
*_Four or five Generals clear throats_*


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2019)

flypanam said:


> No comment about last nights show, but I think Danearys is a going to be killed off soon.


Quite right imo. Her dragons were shit last night, a bit like an Argentinian Air Force. Mostly missing in action.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 30, 2019)

Fair play to Lyanna Mormont getting some glory (and a nasty death), that was fairly well done. Should have been Tormund *Giantsbane* fighting it though, just a thought 

Dolorous Edd (Fuck you Samwell Tarly ) and Jehr Bear  the only others I recall biting the dust.

EDIT: Shit forgot Theon, he had a nice close out to his arc too.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2019)

Danaerys will go full evil and be killed for her own good


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2019)

Danaerys will form an alliance with Cersei and Jon will win the iron throne with the help of the iron bank/golden company.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2019)

Ed Sheehan will make a second cameo


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Danaerys will form an alliance with Cersei and Jon will win the iron throne with the help of the iron bank/golden company.


A dragon each inthe divorce?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2019)

Theyre all fucked


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2019)

Basically GoT is the prequel to Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2019)

And surprise surprise, the misogynists/ alt-right brigade are outraged that a female got to kill the Night King... 

Some men are furious after Arya Stark's heroic Game of Thrones moment


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm on probation man died


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

Thinking about it a bit more, a _lot_ of the action was quite generic. The Arya library sneaking was good, but apart from that it did seem quite "just keep slashing at random and indistinguishable bad folk".

I suppose maybe that's what a battle is like, but... meh.

Agreed that Battle of the Bastards was better.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2019)

polly said:


> I know who I'd rather go for a pint with tbh



Tbh the best bit of this season so far was us going for a pint with Tyrion, Brienne, Tormund et al in episode 2. Three more feature length episodes of that lot getting trollied please.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> And surprise surprise, the misogynists/ alt-right brigade are outraged that a female got to kill the Night King...
> 
> Some men are furious after Arya Stark's heroic Game of Thrones moment


Surprised (but not _that_ surprised) at the Mary Sue comments. I was always a bit harrumphy about Rey in Star Wars (which this has been likened to), but Arya's arc and training has been going on _since Series One_. From her training with Syrio Forel to her time with the Hound and her training at the House of Black and White, almost all she's been fucking doing since we've known her has been training to kill.

And the fact it was her and not one of the 'main' characters (although I'd also argue that she is among that clan) is pretty true to GoT, which (until recently, at least...) has stayed away from that classic 'main protagonist hero' formula.

Of course, I know it's not really about that...

(I do feel Ezra Klein is maybe done a bit unfairly by being included here - I think there are certain questions about how Arya got from the library to the Godswood and knew what Melisandra was telling her, but that's no worse than all of the other questions raised by this and previous episodes)


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> And surprise surprise, the misogynists/ alt-right brigade are outraged that a female got to kill the Night King...
> 
> Some men are furious after Arya Stark's heroic Game of Thrones moment



The irony of this is that since the_ first episode_ Arya has been a character whose skill as a fighter has been underestimated because she's a girl. (When they were trying to train the aforementioned BRAN  to shoot a bow and arrow)


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 30, 2019)

Last thought (probably) - In a story filled with noble warriors such as Beric, Jorah, Jon, Brienne, Jaime (ish), and at least four of those wielding Valyrian Steel swords, not a single one is engaged in or has a brief fight with a White Walker before the army of the dead is droid-protocol killed?

Maybe it would have been fanservice, but it would have been decent fanservice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think one of my problems is it seems he was barely even that. I have a terrible memory so could be forgetting stuff, but when did he actually do anything? He generally just seems to stand around, staring silently, and then every now and again will raise the dead on the battlefield. A strong move, no question, but it didn't really make _him_ very intimidating, in the end. All this build up and he gets caught out by a sneak attack. We didn't even get a big ol' fight with Jon


He gave Arya the dagger she killed the Night King with


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> He gave Arya the dagger she killed the Night King with


I was talking about the Night King, not Bran.

There was all this portent and "arrrggggh, he's fucking terrifying", which is fine if it has a payoff, but it seemed like in the end, no he wasn't.

As I said, raising the dead, very strong move, but beyond that all the slow build up resulted in a bit of a damp squib.


----------



## polly (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> There was all this portent and "arrrggggh, he's fucking terrifying", which is fine if it has a payoff, but it seemed like in the end, no he wasn't.



I thought I was going to die last night my heart was beating so hard  (Don't smoke skunk and watch GoT is the lesson) I find him really scary.


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2019)

I wasn't stoned but my heart was going like the clappers in the buildup to the battle. The doom-laden music and then nothing happening for ages. Then the annihilation of the Dothraki just seen as lights disappearing on the horizon.

It was ace. I might watch it again tonight.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2019)

I think he was scary. I was scared.  

He was winning! Easily! They were utterly fucked!

Had Arya not been there he would have won. We may be disappointed that it came down to a snatching victory from the jaws of defeat but the massive battles in GoT _always_ work out that way. Hell, the massive battles in nearly all fiction always work out that way.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

Voley said:


> I wasn't stoned but my heart was going like the clappers in the buildup to the battle. The doom-laden music and then nothing happening for ages. Then the annihilation of the Dothraki just seen as lights disappearing on the horizon.
> 
> It was ace. I might watch it again tonight.


Yeah, I quite enjoyed the build up, to be fair.

They also seemed to be really telegraphing Greyworm dying, although I assume that was intentional to play with our expectations.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 30, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> But it was also to demonstrate that Jon is a Targaerian: only Targaerians can ride dragons. Or at least, only a true Targaerion can ride a dragon at first attempt. It was a clumsy cringey scene but it deftly gave us two things: the dragons accept Jon, and Daenerys trusts him as her consort. So it’s a set up for him usurping her rule.


nah she's gonna do away with him...


----------



## rekil (Apr 30, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> What if bran is the baddie and the night king was merely much maligned?


It's all about NK's director of communications failing to convey his brand and core values then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I think he was scary. I was scared.
> 
> He was winning! Easily! They were utterly fucked!


This is my point though, was _he_ scary/winning, or was it just the seemingly insurmountable odds of facing a _massive_ undead army? What did the Night King himself do that was scary, beyond stalking around with a moody look?


Plumdaff said:


> Had Arya not been there he would have won. We may be disappointed that it came down to a snatching victory from the jaws of defeat but the massive battles in GoT _always_ work out that way. Hell, the massive battles in nearly all fiction always work out that way.


I'm not disappointed it was snatching victory from the jaws of defeat, it was always going to be that, I just don't think the Night King himself was actually shown to be a particular threat. His army, absolutely. Him..?


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> They also seemed to be really telegraphing Greyworm dying, although I assume that was intentional to play with our expectations.


I was surprised he's still alive too. The huffing and puffing he did before the battle seemed to signal the end. I do hope him and Missandei get to retire to their nice butterfly island when this is over.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> This is my point though, was _he_ scary/winning, or was it just the seemingly insurmountable odds of facing a _massive_ undead army? What did the Night King himself do that was scary, beyond stalking around with a moody look?


besides raising and controlling an army of the dead, raising the freshy killed "goodies" and making them fight for him, riding around on a zombie dragon, wiping out most of winterfell and its surrounding areas, destroying the freefolk north of the wall? 

What would have made you happy? If he turned out to be freddy krugger?


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> besides raising and controlling an army of the dead, raising the freshy killed "goodies" and making them fight for him, riding around on a zombie dragon, wiping out most of winterfell and its surrounding areas, destroying the freefolk north of the wall?
> 
> What would have made you happy? If he turned out to be freddy krugger?



Don't forget shooting down a dragon with a javelin.

And then turning it into an undead dragon with blue flames and using that to destroy the millennia old unbreachable wall.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 30, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Ser Brienne. That was lovely. I do suspect that means she's very dead next episode.


mr b won a significant amount of crappy crypto on this matter last ep


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> besides raising and controlling an army of the dead, raising the freshy killed "goodies" and making them fight for him, riding around on a zombie dragon, wiping out most of winterfell and its surrounding areas, destroying the freefolk north of the wall?


Yeah, all fair points, but that feels like he was being set up as a tactical/existential threat rather than a forebody, fighting threat. The original point I was him being likened to an 'Ice Terminator', which I don't think he was.



tommers said:


> Don't forget shooting down a dragon with a javelin.


Yeah, fair, that showed more skill. But then he missed the second time


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

Hitler was probably quite crap in a square-go.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Hitler was probably quite crap in a square-go.


And so probably wouldn't have been described as a Mustachioed Terminator.

Although propaganda does have a tendency to lean hyperbolic, I'll grant you.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

Ohhhhhhh, wait. Except Ice King did emerge completely unharmed from a big fiery mess, just like the T1000.

Ok, everyone fuck off


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2019)

As if he was going to be the Ice Terminator. Theres always a way to one-shot the big baddie in fantasy&sf


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

Achilles etc


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Achilles etc



Oh fuck did he die also? missed that.......


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 30, 2019)

He also turned the North into a Nuclear Winter-looking wasteland. Pretty fucking powerful, tbh.


----------



## rekil (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> They also seemed to be really telegraphing Greyworm dying, although I assume that was intentional to play with our expectations.


Did he leave all his mates on the nasty side of the barricade thing. One minute they're there, the next they're not. More 'fuckit, that'll do' nonsense.


----------



## xenon (Apr 30, 2019)

It would’ve been good if he’d said something, one word even

 But turned out he sounded like Keith Lemon. .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2019)

There's only one dragon left now, right?


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> There's only one dragon left now, right?



No! TWO!!!


----------



## Cloo (Apr 30, 2019)

Next episode/s might be fall out from this, and Jon/Dany schism while Cersei sits in Kings Landing, receiving ravens while drinking all the Dornish wine and going 'LOL! LOOOOOOSERS!'


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2019)

tommers said:


> No! TWO!!!


Two were killed last night. Viserion was killed again when the Night King was killed and Rhaegal got swarmed by the Dead, so only Drogon is left. Who knows though? It was all so dark


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Next episode/s might be fall out from this, and Jon/Dany schism while Cersei sits in Kings Landing, receiving ravens while drinking all the Dornish wine and going 'LOL! LOOOOOOSERS!'


But Bran is all the ravens now!

Excellent tactic, removing long distance communication. The triumph is in infrastructure! Nerds control the world!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Rhaegal got swarmed by the Dead


trailer for next week has two dragons


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Two were killed last night. Viserion was killed again when the Night King was killed and Rhaegal got swarmed by the Dead, so only Drogon is left. Who knows though? It was all so dark


The answer to your question is in next weeks trailer


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2019)

Great minds DotCommunist


----------



## Cloo (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> But Bran is all the ravens now!
> 
> Excellent tactic, removing long distance communication. The triumph is in infrastructure! Nerds control the world!


I like that idea


----------



## JimW (Apr 30, 2019)

We've got Bron and his crossbow to resolve too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2019)

JimW said:


> We've got Bron and his crossbow to resolve too.


chekovs crosswbow lol


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2019)

JimW said:


> We've got Bron and his crossbow to resolve too.



Jaime will use that to kill Cersei.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 30, 2019)

tommers said:


> Jaime will use that to kill Cersei.



Arya as Jamie will use that to kill Cersei   . . . maybe  . . .  I don't fucking know.​


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

Jaime would need to be dead for that, though.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 30, 2019)

I feel like as Arya has killed the night King she probably won't have any more significant kills. I think she should retire to Bravos and set up her own training school.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 30, 2019)

Bron will shoot Tyrion. Jaime will deflect the shot with his metal hand and Cercei will be struck between the eyes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

smmudge said:


> I feel like as Arya has killed the night King she probably won't have any more significant kills. I think she should retire to Bravos and set up her own training school.


She's gonna stay at Winterfell selling oysters clams and cockles


----------



## Cloo (Apr 30, 2019)

S☼I said:


> She's gonna stay at Winterfell selling oysters clams and cockles


Gsv wants her to end sailing off to discover new countries with her girlfriend. I want her to be offered power and riches and go 'Nah, I prefer going around killing people' and going off to be an assassin


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Gsv wants her to end sailing off to discover new countries with her girlfriend. I want her to be offered power and riches and go 'Nah, I prefer going around killing people' and going off to be an assassin


Her girlfriend?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2019)

Arya and Gendry are going to row off into the distance together...


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Arya and Gendry are going to row off into the distance together...


Doubtful.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 30, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Gsv wants her to end sailing off to discover new countries with her girlfriend.


Arya says this in season six but the girlfriend but they have confused Arya with Alissa Farmann's story, she wanted to sail west of Westeros and was in a relationship with a Targaryen queen Rhaena Targaryen, the relationship went sour and she stole three dragons eggs that she sold in Pentosh to buy a boat to sail west of Westeros, the boat she bought was called Sun Chacer, the eggs, well three dragon eggs in Pentosh do turn up in the stories later.	/geek.


----------



## rekil (Apr 30, 2019)

binka said:


> Also terrible strategy to allow the army of the dead to march all the way to Winterfell unhindered. They had air superiority so should have used that to their advantage:


That's one of the points made here. Lions led by donkeys and one especially irritating child.

The Battle of Winterfell: A Tactical Analysis



> While enjoying a two-to-one superiority in air assets, Daenerys attempts to use her dragons as multirole platforms, a risky move that means her forces cannot maximize their firepower on one single mission. This will eventually translate to ground commanders being denied close air support when they need it most.
> 
> Both Daenerys and Jon Snow fly initial sorties over allied lines, but neither attempts to conduct reconnaissance of enemy lines. Nor do they attempt to initiate first strike capabilities against the forces of the Night King.



Nerds and soldiers on the point about the waste of cavalry. 

Game of Thrones Battle of Winterfell: Two military experts explain why Jon and Dany’s strategy sucked



> The way they filmed it was cool, but if the Dothraki were heavy cavalry in armored war horses like knights, and they had that hard-hitting shock power, then it’d make some sense.
> 
> But the Dothraki are a lighter, mobile cavalry, so charging them toward the middle of the Night King’s troops is not how you should use them. You’d use them on the wings.
> 
> So, I’ve got to agree with you: There’s not really a tactical reason for why you would use light cavalry to charge straight into a numerically superior force of infantry that really can absorb the momentum of the charge.





> The Dothraki had success charging into adversaries like that in the past because they were charging into living humans who are subject to terror and fear, leading to easier deaths. That wasn’t the case here.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Bron will shoot Tyrion. Jaime will deflect the shot with his metal hand and Cercei will be struck between the eyes.


Thanks mate. You've just ruined the ending  <<<<< That's Cercei with the bolt in her eye  <<<<< That's Tyrion cracking open the Dournish wine  <<<<<< That's Jaime performing the caesarian section on Cersei  That's Bron singing Unchained Melody with Jon Snow as the credits roll. 




Spoiler: GOT ending leaked online at mumsnet


----------



## binka (Apr 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> That's one of the points made here. Lions led by donkeys and one especially irritating child.
> 
> The Battle of Winterfell: A Tactical Analysis
> 
> ...


I think its one of the things about got that annoys me the most - they put so much effort into giving it an authentic feel (yeah I know dragons) yet the battles always seem so inept with two sides just crashing into each other with no thought for strategy. They should have had a series of fire trenches and obstacles much further out with infantry behind that with archers and trebuchet behind them. Once the army of the dead was held up the dragons could have destroyed most of them in pretty short order


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 30, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Bron will shoot Tyrion. Jaime will deflect the shot with his metal hand and Cercei will be struck between the eyes.


I've got Bron shooting at Jaime and Tyrion throwing himself in the way and dying.....


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> That's one of the points made here. Lions led by donkeys and one especially irritating child.
> 
> The Battle of Winterfell: A Tactical Analysis
> 
> ...


Largely sound, tho a bit harsh on D&J as they didn't really have much military analysis of successful close air support strategies to draw on.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> That's one of the points made here. Lions led by donkeys and one especially irritating child.
> 
> The Battle of Winterfell: A Tactical Analysis
> 
> ...


Lol, one for the idiots to lap up.


> but the allied commanders did not put it to proper use: screening the allied lines and gaining active intelligence on the enemy.


I think our mate might want to consider that these are not Humvees with night scopes and radios. Christsakes who swallows this shit. Its horses in the dark.
"Gather intelligence about the vast hoard of the dead, we need to know which of their units are deployed where then send a raven or something."
More over:
Put everyone behind the fire pit and you have a siege and no ability to deploy your cavalry. You are dead from starvation. If they do attack and you ignite the fire pit, they simply pull back and wait for it to burn out. 





> Had the coalition of the living actually followed the fundamentals of engagement area development, they might have had a fighting chance.


The dweebs on Wired think they are being let in on some hot military thinking. Couple of buzzwords and some handwaving.

For those who are not swallowing that silliness:


Spoiler



There is nothing they could have done, they had no where near enough "missiles" aka arrows to have made a dent, the trebuchets were almost never used against infantry because they were so slow and inaccurate, that is just fantasy TV nonsense so where you put them makes no difference. The undead are a giant mass of bodies, there is nowhere to maneuver any cavalry. No where to dodge them around or anything. They had one hope, being able to break their lines with a charge. If that did not work (and it did not) they were useless . As they did not break up their lines, a dragon could not kill them then the only vague hope for Winterfell was killing the Night King. Twats trying to handwave some mystery deployment of cavalry or something, whatever. Back to your computer games.



Edited, off course urban 75 swallows this shit.... lol.


----------



## binka (Apr 30, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Lol, one for the idiots to lap up.
> 
> I think our mate might want to consider that these are not Humvees with night scopes and radios. Christsakes who swallows this shit. Its horses in the dark.
> "Gather intelligence about the vast hoard of the dead, we need to know which of their units are deployed where then send a raven or something."
> ...


I agree with you about cavalry but disagree on the fire pit and other obstacles; the fire pit they did use slowed them down - once that had happened then the two dragons could have destroyed the bulk of that army relatively quickly. Mind you they should have done that north of the wall in the last season instead of doing all that fannying around they love so much


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> hoard


horde. Dragons have a golden hoard, men form a golden horde.


----------



## rekil (Apr 30, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Edited, off course urban 75 swallows this shit.... lol.


Perhaps not everyone here is as emotionally invested in this essentially childish nonsense as you. Did you just get a tattoo or something?

(binka and I and the nerds are right)


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2019)

JimW said:


> I'm just waiting for donkyboy's grovelling apology
> 
> The whole battle plan was utter pants really.


I miss Rob Stark. He knew strategy. 

Whoever planned the battle of Winterfell was on crack. They tried to justify it with the cut off the head and the body will die plan. 
Weaken our inner defenses by fighting outside the walls.
Then placed Bran as bait in a place which basically meant the plan was "Everyone die before we let the Night King reach him and spring the trap".
And then...

What was the then? Because Arya wasn't the plan. There wasn't a trap.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2019)

spitfire said:


> As a student of the Sharpe books and now into the Flashman series I consider myself an authority on these matters and also found their tactics lacking.
> 
> The unsullied were completely wasted with their big stabby things that were best for use on cavalry. Fighting off hordes of infantry needs slashy big swords.
> 
> ...


The unsullied are trained in two swords and three spears or something. I was with you in thinking ditch the spears. Use them against the first charge then switch to swords.
Fire, beheading and valerian steel work against wights. Stabby tings don't. 
Obsidian doesn't either in the books. Kryptonite for others only.


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2019)

Danaerys becomes the Night Queen. Everyone dies.

I don't know how this happens, but she wears slightly similar colour clothes to the Night King and when squinting at a poor quality download could be mistaken for him.

Science.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2019)

Blue eyes wight dragon!

Aw gawd I only just got the joke. Groan!


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2019)

Given that they knew fire is the most effective way to deal with the zombies they could have put in a bit more effort on that front. Such as a much wider moat/ trench/ barrier.to set on fire than the pitiful one they constructed, which only took a dozen or two bodies to bridge over.

Actually, what about that highly explosive green stuff that was used very successfully to blow up an entire armada a few seasons ago? I’m sure if they’d made a few enquiries they would have soon met some bloke in a seedy inn who would have known a guy who could supply a few barrels of the stuff for the right price...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2019)

magneze said:


> Danaerys becomes the Night Queen. Everyone dies.
> 
> I don't know how this happens, but she wears slightly similar colour clothes to the Night King and when squinting at a poor quality download could be mistaken for him.
> 
> Science.


How it happens?
Remember the Night King bending down, picking up a shard and throwing it at her as she flew away on her dragon. She groans as if hit.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> Given that they knew fire is the most effective way to deal with the zombies they could have put in a bit more effort on that front. Such as a much wider moat/ trench/ barrier.to set on fire than the pitiful one they constructed, which only took a dozen or two bodies to bridge over.
> 
> Actually, what about that highly explosive green stuff that was used very successfully to blow up an entire armada a few seasons ago? I’m sure if they’d made a few enquiries they would have soon met some bloke in a seedy inn who would have known a guy who could supply a few barrels of the stuff for the right price...


Wildfire. You need pyromancers to make it.


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2019)

Gromit said:


> How it happens?
> Remember the Night King bending down, picking up a shard and throwing it at her as she flew away on her dragon. She groans as if hit.


Of course I'd remembered that.  Key part of the theory. Definitely.


----------



## fieryjack (Apr 30, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Blah blah



you should realise that it was, fairly obviously, intended as a humorous article. You've basically trolled yourself and now you look daft. Reminds me of the responses to PWoT's old "50 reasons that Lord of the Rings sucked" article.

Article
Typical reaction


----------



## binka (Apr 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> Given that they knew fire is the most effective way to deal with the zombies they could have put in a bit more effort on that front. Such as a much wider moat/ trench/ barrier.to set on fire than the pitiful one they constructed, which only took a dozen or two bodies to bridge over.
> 
> Actually, what about that highly explosive green stuff that was used very successfully to blow up an entire armada a few seasons ago? I’m sure if they’d made a few enquiries they would have soon met some bloke in a seedy inn who would have known a guy who could supply a few barrels of the stuff for the right price...


Or what about some sort of mobile fire dispenser? Maybe two of them, preferably airborne for rapid deployment and maneuverability


----------



## agricola (Apr 30, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> What if bran is the baddie and the night king was merely much maligned?



I do wonder about this, or rather its a theory to cling to about why the last episode made so little sense that doesn't involve "the writing was terrible".  I appreciate this may have been said before, but:

If Bran / the three eyed Raven could control the Night King, then it might explain why so many of the main characters didn't die (of those who did, the only one he had any kind of past relationship with was Theon), why Sam in particular was left alone again (for at least the third time when a walker or the dead could easily have killed him), how Jon got out from being entirely surrounded, why the dead kept their respectful distance around him at the end with Theon, why the Night King just walked up to him dumbly and more importantly where (and why) Bran warged off to with the ravens:



... that the night king starts the attack on winterfell then, right after the ravens find him and when you cannot see what his eyes are like (ie: that someone has warged into him) because they are out of focus, might be a bit suspicious.  However it could also be terrible writing.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Yes that was annoying. Loads of people should have died that way, Brienne, Sam, Jaime, Tormund (is he still alive?), Jon, Gendry, were those zombies even trying to kill them?


One of the things people say about GoT is 'they kill off main characters'. Not been the case for a long while, and yeah way too many survivors from this. Everyone in the crypt should be dead too 

One thing I noticed in the first two episodes of series 8, theres lots of old fashioned soap opera style scenes where two characters talk, then one turns away and walks towards the camera and has the conversation over their shoulder, and then turns to face the person again at the end...well soapy. Was it always like this, or has it taken that turn more recently?  I guess lots of episodes get directed by different people so that might have been a factor.





anyway, very entertaining even if getting a bit less believable and sillier


----------



## May Kasahara (May 1, 2019)

I was just delighted that Bran didnt get the glory of killing the Night King, the smug lazy fucker 

An episode both great and slightly frustrating, although I'm not sure it could ever live up to the huge expectations after such a long build up. I loved the murk, the terror of the sheer numbers (the scene near the end where Jon was trying to get to Bran and it was just raining bodies everywhere was ), Lyanna Mormont, Sansa and Tyrion, the library scene, in fact any scene with Arya  Also loved the authentic close quarters fear, especially the Hound and Grey Worm. Agree with the wasted Dothraki charge, although a brilliant visual device, and the fact that loads more biggish characters would be dead due to said sheer numbers of the enemy. And the crypt - I mean, for fuck's sake, surely they would have sent them down there with a load of weapons just to be on the safe side?

Might watch it again. If I can find two spare hours


----------



## donkyboy (May 1, 2019)

ska invita said:


> very entertaining even if getting a bit less believable and sillier



this is a show about dragons, sorcery and the undead. Not sure what you were expecting. 



ska invita said:


> One thing I noticed in the first two episodes of series 8, theres lots of old fashioned soap opera style scenes where two characters talk, then one turns away and walks towards the camera and has the conversation over their shoulder, and then turns to face the person again at the end...well soapy.



never seen anyone do this in real life. ever.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Found this fascinating. 40 min vid on the making of EP.3. The sheer logistics of the firepit and the single scene with undead dropping into Jon...anyway, watch it. And keep a tissue handy for the very end.


----------



## JimW (May 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> ... And keep a tissue handy for the very end.


Not another unnecessary seduction scene?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

JimW said:


> Not another unnecessary seduction scene?


Oh, Jim.

I'm not going to spoil it but it's an interview, not smut


----------



## donkyboy (May 1, 2019)

JimW said:


> Not another unnecessary seduction scene?



Just tell us. I don't watch 40 min


----------



## JimW (May 1, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Just tell us. I don't watch 40 min


Don't ask me, YouTube is blocked here.


----------



## donkyboy (May 1, 2019)

Sorry. Using my phone. Wrong quotage


----------



## rekil (May 1, 2019)

binka said:


> I think its one of the things about got that annoys me the most - they put so much effort into giving it an authentic feel (yeah I know dragons) yet the battles always seem so inept with two sides just crashing into each other with no thought for strategy. They should have had a series of fire trenches and obstacles much further out with infantry behind that with archers and trebuchet behind them. Once the army of the dead was held up the dragons could have destroyed most of them in pretty short order


Some schoolkids at the bus stop this morning talking about how 'cool' the cavalry scene was.

Me:



Spoiler


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2019)

ska invita said:


> One of the things people say about GoT is 'they kill off main characters'. Not been the case for a long while, and yeah way too many survivors from this. Everyone in the crypt should be dead too


It would have been really great if, after the idiotic cavalry charge, Jorah just never came back. Not just cos he's fucking Jorah, a tedious old bore, but because it would be going 'he's just gone, doesn't even get a big goodbye scene.'  Then we'd have been worried for anyone and everyone (whilst also fearing his return as a deus ex machina). He did nothing of note after that, Greyworm could have come and saved Dany that one time.  Would almost have made up for how utterly stupid (but totally cool looking) that charge was.


----------



## Chz (May 1, 2019)

Prior to the modern age, only a true tactical genius would try something that they hadn't trained for 1000 times before. Your Hannibals and Napoleons. The command and control infrastructure didn't exist. These people have no training, except for the Unsullied. Their leaders have no training. It's an entirely probable outcome. I just assumed the Dothraki would ride off to attack their enemies the moment they saw them irrespective of what anyone _wanted_ them to do. Just try telling them not to.


----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2019)

If you fancy spoiling for someone you don't like, have a look here Spoiled - Ruin Game of Thrones For Your Friends, Automatically


----------



## donkyboy (May 1, 2019)

flypanam said:


> If you fancy spoiling for someone you don't like, have a look here Spoiled - Ruin Game of Thrones For Your Friends, Automatically



why not do it yourself by withholding your number?


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2019)

Chz said:


> Prior to the modern age, only a true tactical genius would try something that they hadn't trained for 1000 times before. Your Hannibals and Napoleons. The command and control infrastructure didn't exist. These people have no training, except for the Unsullied. Their leaders have no training. It's an entirely probable outcome. I just assumed the Dothraki would ride off to attack their enemies the moment they saw them irrespective of what anyone _wanted_ them to do. Just try telling them not to.


Tosh. They (the GoT lot) had been fighting major wars for decades. The Mongols, who the Dothraki were, y'know, based upon, were expert tacticians who learnt from enemies all around the world and thus built the biggest empire ever. We have seen in many previous episodes that they are good at military tactics, so why would they forget now? You don't have to be a tactical genius to know that when your enemy is surrounding you and not moving, that's a good time to shoot them with as many flamey pointy things as possible.


----------



## Gromit (May 1, 2019)

belboid said:


> Tosh. They (the GoT lot) had been fighting major wars for decades. The Mongols, who the Dothraki were, y'know, based upon, were expert tacticians who learnt from enemies all around the world and thus built the biggest empire ever. We have seen in many previous episodes that they are good at military tactics, so why would they forget now? You don't have to be a tactical genius to know that when your enemy is surrounding you and not moving, that's a good time to shoot them with as many flamey pointy things as possible.


Mongols? No.

They are nomadic and tribal and the similarities end there as you could say the same about native Americans for example.

The mongrels were primarily mounted archers and occasionally they used wooden lances. Not many could afford a sword.

Dothraki just use their wonky swords.


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2019)

Martin said they were based on the Mongols (amongst others), so I think he knows a bit more than you


----------



## Chz (May 1, 2019)

They've never shown any sign of being more than a berserker horde in the show. 
Haven't read the books, but I do know that Martin is what you'd consider an unreliable narrator.

Though I have to say - with the best tactics and C&C in existence, they were still going to lose.


----------



## smmudge (May 1, 2019)

Also for a former member of the King's Guard, the Hound is not very good in battle. Bet he embellished his CV a bit to get that gig.


----------



## Shechemite (May 1, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Also for a former member of the King's Guard, the Hound is not very good in battle. Bet he embellished his CV a bit to get that gig.



Episode 5 they call his bluff, shout ‘liar liar pants on fire’, then he dies from the shock


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2019)




----------



## keybored (May 1, 2019)

flypanam said:


> If you fancy spoiling for someone you don't like, have a look here Spoiled - Ruin Game of Thrones For Your Friends, Automatically


----------



## keybored (May 1, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> why not do it yourself by withholding your number?


You can't withhold your number for SMS.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 1, 2019)

belboid said:


> Martin said they were based on the Mongols (amongst others), so I think he knows a bit more than you




They are based on the Mongols but Martin's based his research on 5 minutes on wiki and the worst parts of the rants of the victims of the fall of Baghdad and Kiev.

Worse than even his Viking substitutes the Dothraki, hell the entire Essos range of cultures, is mired in racist stereotypes, colonialist prejudice and poor research.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 1, 2019)

agricola said:


> .... why Sam in particular was left alone again (for at least the third time when a walker or the dead could easily have killed him)



In every book, there's a character that is the stand-in for the author.  In Steven King books, all of the characters are some aspect of King, including the monsters.  Probably especially the monsters.  Samwell is Martin's stand-in for the series.  I don't think he'll kill Sam off.  He needs someone to survive to write the tale.


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2019)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> In every book, there's a character that is the stand-in for the author.  In Steven King books, all of the characters are some aspect of King, including the monsters.  Probably especially the monsters.  Samwell is Martin's stand-in for the series.  I don't think he'll kill Sam off.  He needs someone to survive to write the tale.



True, though it isn't as if Sam is kept out of harms way or has a series of lucky escapes (at least in the TV series) - the walkers know he is there but act differently with him than they do with almost everyone else.


----------



## Shechemite (May 1, 2019)

keybored said:


> You can't withhold your number for SMS.



Not with that attitude you can’t


----------



## spanglechick (May 1, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> never seen anyone do this in real life. ever.



If you want to show a conversation and see both characters’ faces you conventionally do so with over shoulder shots and reverses to show the other character, cutting between the two depending on whose face is going to be most useful in telling the story. 

The shot you’ve identified has the obvious advantage of seeing All The Face Acting, but also allows for longer continuous takes without editing.  Unbroken extended shots like this create an intensity that can add to a feeling of growing tension / claustrophobia / the atmosphere between the characters.  

It’s not impossible to achieve that with standard shoulder and reverse takes edited together (the coin toss scene in No Country For Old Men is a really cool example of how those simple standard shots back and forth can feel impossibly tense) but it is sometimes the best call.  

I mean Jesus, in theatre it happens more or less constantly.  It’s just a convention of acted narrative.


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> They are based on the Mongols but Martin's based his research on 5 minutes on wiki and the worst parts of the rants of the victims of the fall of Baghdad and Kiev.
> 
> Worse than even his Viking substitutes the Dothraki, hell the entire Essos range of cultures, is mired in racist stereotypes, colonialist prejudice and poor research.



You are right that the Dothraki are based on a completely wrong view of what Mongol culture was like, but I am not sure the Essos cultures (at least the ones Dany visits in the books) are necessarily mired in racist stereotypes so much as they are a consequence of Martin having to answer the question of how the cities could have survived with such an apparently overwhelming force roaming about their lands for generations.


----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2019)

The hound and the red lady/witch fucked right? That’s why at the end they came out of the dining hall, she aged and he was shattered.

Who wrote the score to that episode?


----------



## joustmaster (May 1, 2019)

flypanam said:


> The hound and the red lady/witch fucked right? That’s why at the end they came out of the dining hall, she aged and he was shattered.


erm... what?


----------



## donkyboy (May 1, 2019)

flypanam said:


> The hound and the red lady/witch fucked right?



what the hell are you on about?


----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2019)

Shit joke.unfunny joke.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 1, 2019)

I thought the thread might be interested in this; Strategic mililtary analysis of the Battle of Winterfell in Game of Thrones

tl;dr - the Dothraki were fucked whatever they decided to do.


----------



## Gromit (May 1, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I thought the thread might be interested in this; Strategic mililtary analysis of the Battle of Winterfell in Game of Thrones
> 
> tl;dr - the Dothraki were fucked whatever they decided to do.


Points against that piece:

1. Dothraki *have* experience of fighting against fearless opposition. The battle against the Free City of Qohor where the Unsullied kicked their arse. Their solution. They never did it again choosing to trade with Astapor rather than mess with Unsullied. They knew of their ineffectiveness yet went at it anyways. Dumb.
2. No mention of the another alternative use of the cavalry. Dismount them, eat the horses and use them as infantry. Commanders have historically done this when hiding behind walls really was the only option.
3. Special forces. All well and good but Faceless Men's main tool of assassination is infiltration so is largely irrelevant here. More relevant was her combat skills which although honed to some extent in her training wasn't really the point of her training. It probably owes more to her waterdancing training.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> There's only one dragon left now, right?



I think zombie Viseryion and Rhaegal killed each other, then Rhaegal got resurrected and then bit the dust along with the rest at the end. But the dragon bits especially were poorly shot and confusing as hell so who knows.


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2019)

someone brightened the episode up. the difference is night and day:


----------



## magneze (May 2, 2019)

Well, that's completely inaccurate. The one I saw was mostly like the one at the bottom.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2019)

magneze said:


> Well, that's completely inaccurate. The one I saw was mostly like the one at the bottom.


The one at the top is presumably what many people saw, but the one at the bottom is how it looks if you adjust the settings on your telly.
All i had to do with mine is change the settings from Game to Sports


----------



## The Octagon (May 2, 2019)

flypanam said:


> The hound and the red lady/witch fucked right? That’s why at the end they came out of the dining hall, she aged and he was shattered.
> 
> *Who wrote the score to that episode?*



Ramin Djawadi I would have thought


----------



## Cloo (May 2, 2019)

The fact was, the episode pulled off something unexpected. Everyone was, I think, expecting loads of major characters to die and White Walkers to basically continue unimpeded, or at  best minorly inconvenienced by the forces of the North.

Gsv was a bit 'what was the point of them, then'  & it may be simply wiping out about 90% of the North's fighting forces. But this being GoT, one assumes other ramifications of this too.


----------



## mojo pixy (May 2, 2019)

Not sure why Varys didn't die. and surely having both Lannister brothers still alive is a little extravagant?


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> Not sure why Varys didn't die. and surely having both Lannister brothers still alive is a little extravagant?



relax. still 3 more episodes to go. curtail your thirst for death and let it play out. Mellis Andre told varys he will die in westeros. There are 3 more episodes to go for this prophecy to be fulfilled.


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The one at the top is presumably what many people saw, but the one at the top is how it looks if you adjust the settings on your telly.
> All i had to do with mine is change the settings from Game to Sports



Yes, I realised yesterday I could do that on the vlc player. And it does make a difference. Will re-watch with brightness bumped.


----------



## mojo pixy (May 2, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> relax. still 3 more episodes to go. curtail your thirst for death and let it play out. Mellis Andre told varys he will die in westeros. There are 3 more episodes to go for this prophecy to be fulfilled.



I think the number of survivors (well, VIP survivors) is testament to how far the TV series is, from where the book will be at this point.

Unknown unknowns


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> I think the number of survivors (well, VIP survivors) is testament to how far the TV series is, from where the book will be at this point.
> 
> Unknown unknowns


Martin is famously quoted as saying that he gets labeled ass being blood thirsty for killing off soo many main characters but points out that the TV show are worse and have killed off far more that he has.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 2, 2019)

Here's what I think happens next:

Arya still has her list, which she'll complete but not without dying in the process.

The only people left are Cersi, the mountain and the hound.

Brown Eyes, Green Eyes, Blue Eyes.

Big Bad Blue eyes is done.

Hound is brown, Cersi is green.

I reckon she offs the hound in an act of compassion (reckons he becomes fatally wounded and saved him from a slow and painful death). Their relationship is complicated and so will reach a complicated end. 

She also offs Cersi but then has the Mountain to contend with who is technically already dead. So no eyes.

Mountain Kills Arya, but not before Arya also lands him a fatal blow.

I'll probably be 100% wrong.

Makes sense as good as any theory tho.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2019)

If Arya dies, I'm not watching the next series


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> If Arya dies, I'm not watching the next series


There isn't one!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> Not sure why Varys didn't die. and surely having both Lannister brothers still alive is a little extravagant?





Spoiler



Jaimie will almost certainly kill Cersei while defending Tyrion and making a call back to "things I do for love"


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2019)

Do you think they'll make a prequel? Covering the wars between the first men and the fucking wood elves or whatever they are?


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2019)

I have read that there are a number of prequel ideas in development, I expect they'll make at least one.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 2, 2019)

They are already making one, but I'm not sure exactly what era it's covering.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2019)

What questions are left open at this point then? Whats not been answered?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2019)

It's made far too much money not to have offshoots.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2019)

Who gets the throne
Does Bronn kill either or both Lannister bros
Do we get Cleganebowl
Is Bran all the Brans including Bran the Builder
What twist will there be involved Arya's ability to wear dead people's faces
Is Samwell the historian of all of this
Do Grey Worm and Missandei get the happy ending they deserve

Etc, etc


----------



## moochedit (May 2, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Do you think they'll make a prequel? Covering the wars between the first men and the fucking wood elves or whatever they are?





Santino said:


> I have read that there are a number of prequel ideas in development, I expect they'll make at least one.





Plumdaff said:


> They are already making one, but I'm not sure exactly what era it's covering.



Hbo have ordered a pilot episode for one of the prequel ideas set about 8000 years before the current series. Not much else is known about it yet. There are some other prequel scripts but only one pilot ordered so far.


----------



## moochedit (May 2, 2019)

HBO News - What to Know About the Game of Thrones Prequel

Game of Thrones prequel pilot to film this summer


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2019)

8000 years in the past is when the wall was built


----------



## DotCommunist (May 2, 2019)

I'm always wary of for-cash prequels, goes double if the author of the original hit is dead. See: Dune books


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2019)

I'm most interested to see whether Westeros 8,000 years ago will look any different, or whether they'll still be in brown medieval world.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 2, 2019)

Santino said:


> I'm most interested to see whether Westeros 8,000 years ago will look any different, or whether they'll still be in brown medieval world.


That's what I was wondering. Maybe maigc'll be more commonplace? Even though it's obviously featured more heavily in later series, still feels like most people ares surprised when they see it and the general culture is "magic is of the past, if it ever existed at all".


----------



## moochedit (May 2, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm always wary of for-cash prequels



Phantom menace springs to mind 

But i'll give it a go.


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's what I was wondering. Maybe maigc'll be more commonplace? Even though it's obviously featured more heavily in later series, still feels like most people ares surprised when they see it and the general culture is "magic is of the past, if it ever existed at all".


I'm thinking more whether they'll have crossbows and paper and steel. Or will it be more like Iron Age Britain? Or an advanced civilisation that would later descend into barbarism before a later renaissance?

It always annoyed me in Lord of the Rings that no technological progress ever seemed to have happened (although of course that in a sense reflects the ahistorical view of people in the past).


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2019)

Santino said:


> I have read that there are a number of prequel ideas in development, I expect they'll make at least one.


Howland And Eddard go to White Castle.


----------



## Cloo (May 2, 2019)

I think Arya migh kill Cersei, or nearly kill her (and if she fails, she creates the opening for Jaime to kill Cersei), get killed by Undead Mountain, who is then properly killed by Hound, possibly while laughing manically and throwing both of them into a fire.


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm always wary of for-cash prequels, goes double if the author of the original hit is dead. See: Dune books



you obviously haven't seen better call saul


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 2, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> They are based on the Mongols but Martin's based his research on 5 minutes on wiki and the worst parts of the rants of the victims of the fall of Baghdad and Kiev.


Quite the achievement since the books came out about 5 years before Wikipedia started.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 2, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I thought the thread might be interested in this; Strategic mililtary analysis of the Battle of Winterfell in Game of Thrones
> 
> tl;dr - the Dothraki were fucked whatever they decided to do.


Its a good analysis. I think a lot of people have failed to grasp the sheer size of the undead horde and the incredible difficulty in fighting at night without modern optics. Also just how increadibly unwieldy horses are, it takes something like 6 square meters to turn horse, anywhere you need to move horses in any direction other than forward, you are going to take time. That mass coming at you is not going to give you time. Say you order a general retreat with the cavalry behind the infantry (as many though they should be). How many  hours is it going to take to get 30 000 horses into Winterfell. 

I found it a fun and exciting episode of TV, the reactions afterwards have been silly (other than those who struggled with it visually). People have large cavarly forces completing complex combined manoeuvres in pitch black against a telepathically controlled inhuman force. Good luck with that plan.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> What questions are left open at this point then? Whats not been answered?



What happened to Meera?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2019)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Brown Eyes, Green Eyes, Blue Eyes.



That mostly made me think of 'Temptation' by New Order. Which made for a weird mental soundtrack to the rest of the episode.


----------



## maomao (May 2, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> What happened to Meera?


She went back to Greywater to protect her family after seeing Bran safely to Winterfell.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Its a good analysis. I think a lot of people have failed to grasp the sheer size of the undead horde and the incredible difficulty in fighting at night without modern optics. Also just how increadibly unwieldy horses are, it takes something like 6 square meters to turn horse, anywhere you need to move horses in any direction other than forward, you are going to take time. That mass coming at you is not going to give you time. Say you order a general retreat with the cavalry behind the infantry (as many though they should be). How many  hours is it going to take to get 30 000 horses into Winterfell.



I get how Miguel Sapochnik likes to show things from the characters' perspectives, and that none of them would actually have got a decent look at the army of the dead, but it did feel a bit of a cop out to not even give a real sense of the scale of the enemy horde. 

The montage of people we care about who are all about to die, just like they were five minutes of screen time ago, and still will be after the next whole scene happens, that was just poor. No need for it. The whole thing could have been edited down to an hour IMO, and been the better for it. If Brienne or Tormund or whoever aren't relevant to the plot don't keep returning to them in a way that gives the viewer no new information. I can see why Jon was there as a sort of red herring character but you don't need half a dozen of those. Arya's scenes, Bran and Theon's, those were great and they should have been the focus.


----------



## joustmaster (May 2, 2019)

Was that masked magic woman in the hot sand lands explained?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Its a good analysis. I think a lot of people have failed to grasp the sheer size of the undead horde and the incredible difficulty in fighting at night without modern optics. Also just how increadibly unwieldy horses are, it takes something like 6 square meters to turn horse, anywhere you need to move horses in any direction other than forward, you are going to take time. That mass coming at you is not going to give you time. Say you order a general retreat with the cavalry behind the infantry (as many though they should be). How many  hours is it going to take to get 30 000 horses into Winterfell.
> 
> I found it a fun and exciting episode of TV, the reactions afterwards have been silly (other than those who struggled with it visually). People have large cavarly forces completing complex combined manoeuvres in pitch black against a telepathically controlled inhuman force. Good luck with that plan.


You do know it's all made up and that tv audiences know or care nothing about historical battle tactics?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2019)

Nerds ruin the fun of EVERYTHING


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2019)

Santino said:


> I'm thinking more whether they'll have crossbows and paper and steel. Or will it be more like Iron Age Britain? Or an advanced civilisation that would later descend into barbarism before a later renaissance?
> 
> It always annoyed me in Lord of the Rings that no technological progress ever seemed to have happened (although of course that in a sense reflects the ahistorical view of people in the past).


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> *Nerds *ruin the fun of EVERYTHING


----------



## donkyboy (May 3, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> What happened to Meera?



who cares.


----------



## ringo (May 3, 2019)

That was great. Managed not to get anything spoiled other than it was very dark (so watched it in the dark, looked great and frightening) and guessing from hints that Arya did what she'd been trained to do for 8 seasons.

The battle was epic, and only once started to get a bit boring. Genuinely really tense and at times frightening, the fear of hardened fighters seemed very believable. The dothraki charge and fading lights was one of several stunning set pieces which really conveyed the overwhelming fear and hopelessness which cut through the scenes.

It would have been better if Martin had written more it. The politics and infighting are what raised it above other dramas in the first place, and Tyrion and Varys being virtually written out of it in favour of pure action made it more like other recent films and telly, but that's quibbling when it's the best TV currently being made and hugely entertaining.


----------



## maomao (May 3, 2019)

ringo said:


> The politics and infighting are what raised it above other dramas in the first place, and Tyrion and Varys being virtually written out of it in favour of pure action made it more like other recent films and telly, but that's quibbling when it's the best TV currently being made and hugely entertaining.


Well seeing as they've tied up the action plot three episodes early hopefully they're planning some intrigue and backstabbing to finish it off. They'll be looking to get a couple of surprises in anyway.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2019)

maomao said:


> Well seeing as they've tied up the action plot three episodes early hopefully they're planning some intrigue and backstabbing to finish it off. They'll be looking to get a couple of surprises in anyway.


Grapevine says EP. 5 is gonna be action.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2019)

Grapevine being Emilia Clarke. "Episode Five...find the biggest TV you can"


----------



## maomao (May 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Grapevine being Emilia Clarke. "Episode Five...find the biggest TV you can"


Could mean she's particularly proud of her nude scene.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Grapevine being Emilia Clarke. "Episode Five...find the biggest TV you can"


Miguel Sapochink


----------



## maomao (May 3, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Miguel Sapochink


Sapochnik please. Rather unfortunate misspelling.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2019)

cough


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> cough


Are you poorly?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you poorly?



No, just subtle.  s'not chink, it's chnik


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Its a good analysis. I think a lot of people have failed to grasp the sheer size of the undead horde and the incredible difficulty in fighting at night without modern optics. Also just how increadibly unwieldy horses are, it takes something like 6 square meters to turn horse, anywhere you need to move horses in any direction other than forward, you are going to take time. That mass coming at you is not going to give you time. Say you order a general retreat with the cavalry behind the infantry (as many though they should be). How many  hours is it going to take to get 30 000 horses into Winterfell.
> 
> I found it a fun and exciting episode of TV, the reactions afterwards have been silly (other than those who struggled with it visually). People have large cavarly forces completing complex combined manoeuvres in pitch black against a telepathically controlled inhuman force. Good luck with that plan.



TBF I do wonder how much those tactics were bad because of the writing or because they were trying to suggest something else.  

Sansa has been built up for a while now as the Vader to Littlefinger's Obi-Wan, and if you were to pose the question of how she would deal with a twofold problem - not enough supplies for the whole army and having the bulk of the army being made up of Dany's forces - then putting them outside the walls and getting most of Dany's army massacred whilst her forces remain relatively intact inside (at least based on the trailer) might be a good solution to that.


----------



## binka (May 4, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF I do wonder how much those tactics were bad because of the writing or because they were trying to suggest something else.
> 
> Sansa has been built up for a while now as the Vader to Littlefinger's Obi-Wan, and if you were to pose the question of how she would deal with a twofold problem - not enough supplies for the whole army and having the bulk of the army being made up of Dany's forces - then putting them outside the walls and getting most of Dany's army massacred whilst her forces remain relatively intact inside (at least based on the trailer) might be a good solution to that.


iirc there was a comment in god knows what season about Roose Bolton doing the same when he commanded one of Rob Starks armies - saving his own men and getting other northern houses to take most of the casualties, the devious shit


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2019)

binka said:


> iirc there was a comment in god knows what season about Roose Bolton doing the same when he commanded one of Rob Starks armies - saving his own men and getting other northern houses to take most of the casualties, the devious shit



Ramsay did it at the Battle of the Bastards as well


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF I do wonder how much those tactics were bad because of the writing or because they were trying to suggest something else.
> 
> Sansa has been built up for a while now as the Vader to Littlefinger's Obi-Wan, and if you were to pose the question of how she would deal with a twofold problem - not enough supplies for the whole army and having the bulk of the army being made up of Dany's forces - then putting them outside the walls and getting most of Dany's army massacred whilst her forces remain relatively intact inside (at least based on the trailer) might be a good solution to that.



She's going to need them when the Golden Company shows up...


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF I do wonder how much those tactics were bad because of the writing or because they were trying to suggest something else.
> 
> Sansa has been built up for a while now as the Vader to Littlefinger's Obi-Wan, and if you were to pose the question of how she would deal with a twofold problem - not enough supplies for the whole army and having the bulk of the army being made up of Dany's forces - then putting them outside the walls and getting most of Dany's army massacred whilst her forces remain relatively intact inside (at least based on the trailer) might be a good solution to that.


Littlefinger Obi-Wan?!!!
Do you even Star Wars bro?

To say such a thing on May the fourth too!
You deserve to be cast into the pit of Carkoon, the nesting place of the all-powerful Sarlacc.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 4, 2019)

Very long but very funny and occasionally moving fan recap of episode 3. Well worth your time.

Game of Thrones 'The Long Night' Deep Dive Recap


----------



## quimcunx (May 4, 2019)

Just watched 3. Looks like a cholera epidemic in the making. 

Haven't read the past 15 pages. Why did the dothraki shout cease fire?


----------



## moochedit (May 5, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> Just watched 3. Looks like a cholera epidemic in the making.
> 
> Haven't read the past 15 pages. Why did the dothraki shout cease fire?



Wasn't it the unsullied shouting cease fire?


----------



## moochedit (May 5, 2019)

3 of the 5 spin off shows still in development according to GRRM. Only 1 due to start filming.

Metro.co.uk: George RR Martin gives update on Game Of Thrones spin-offs.
George RR Martin gives update on Game Of Thrones spin-offs | Metro News


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2019)

> ‘The one I am not supposed to call THE LONG NIGHT will be shooting later this year


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 5, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF I do wonder how much those tactics were bad because of the writing or because they were trying to suggest something else.


Bad writing. But for me most of the alternative tactics people have been banging on about have been as bad, just for different reasons. The undead army was a lot more like insects than a human army, they could sacrafice themselves to becoming tools like ramps to get over obstacles or to become obstacles for their enemies. And they never tire. 



> then putting them outside the walls and getting most of Dany's army massacred whilst her forces remain relatively intact inside (at least based on the trailer) might be a good solution to that.


The Knights of the Vale and the Starks had the flanks. On foot.


----------



## moochedit (May 5, 2019)

Ep 4 has leaked apparently.


----------



## Gromit (May 5, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Ep 4 has leaked apparently.


Can't find it yet.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 5, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Ep 4 has leaked apparently.


pfft...it'll be rubbish quality, difficult to see with compression problems

like last week's was


----------



## Yata (May 5, 2019)

its a scene or 2 thats leaked and they want paying to release the full ep id avoid the internet if you dont want spoiling


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF I do wonder how much those tactics were bad because of the writing or because they were trying to suggest something else.


No, there is no subtext. It's just dumb


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

Crispy said:


> No, there is no subtext. It's just dumb


It's just drama. Writers were given a budget and a remit to make it exciting fullstop.

To Joe Public it was exciting but even many of them said Catapults... Outside??


----------



## Plumdaff (May 6, 2019)

I'm not nervous this week so am partially expecting this to be the week there's some gut wrenching twist.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

Not available til 3.30 am? What fuckery is this?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

Ah, the rerun...I think. Watching titles, unsure if this is last week's on again


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

It's new!


----------



## Plumdaff (May 6, 2019)

I'm watching it now on Now TV.


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Fucks sake Dani stop being a cunt


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Boozing and break-ups 

The Only Way is Westeros lol


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Tyrion you little wanker


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Then some real talk all round.


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Gendry is a plonker


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Fuuuuuck


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

.... and it was at that point that GoT became unwatchable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

I've never disliked an episode more.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 6, 2019)

I'm not really sure what to make of it tbh. Some of the setting up for the next battle seems to involve ridiculous character motivation going against eight seasons of development. For example, if Jaime has decided he has to atone by being the one to kill Cersei show that, not this weird about facery.


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm not really sure what to make of it tbh. Some of the setting up for the next battle seems to involve ridiculous character motivation going against eight seasons of development. For example, if Jaime has decided he has to atone by being the one to kill Cersei show that, not this weird about facery.



... and that was one of the more sensible elements.  I think that episode may have contained five or six of the worst five scenes ever to appear on the show, with that Bronn scene being the absolute worst.


----------



## Yata (May 6, 2019)

why didnt they just blast danaerys to bits with the massive crossbow things? bit ridiculous this one


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Yata said:


> why didnt they just blast danaerys to bits with the massive crossbow things? bit ridiculous this one



Tyrion’s puppy eyes melted Cersei’s cold heart.


----------



## moochedit (May 6, 2019)

Yata said:


> why didnt they just blast danaerys to bits with the massive crossbow things? bit ridiculous this one



Why didn't she fire the massive crossbow at Tyrion?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 6, 2019)

Having slept on it, the problem is the writing. I know it's frequently clunky but as the pressure towards the end increases, it looks clunkier.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

looks like Mellisan die lived up to her name.


----------



## Mogden (May 6, 2019)

Meh. Just made me find a hatred for Daenarys I'd not had before. Not impressed by that one. Is what we all feared going to be the case in that they can't top last week's episode? The only bit I did like was Arya saying no. Damn right girl. Sod being tied to a partner for the rest of your days, go out and see the world


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 6, 2019)

Yet another instance of epic fantasy series being clunky as hell to tie up. Where as a few seasons ago heroes acting dumb like Cat releasing Jaime, Robb nobbing the wrong person and Ned warning Cersei was seen as building a great story now its feels like its just driving the story to its end.
 Cersei pulling a Ramsey Snow to draw someone into a battle on emotions rather than waiting, I thought was very true to the show. But I can see some really did not like it. Nice to see Varys actually back on form too. 


I wonder if any betting shop is taking odds on Arya doing in Daenereys. I can really seeing that being a GRRM way to end the show.


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

It wasn't worth a two hour special. Nothing much happened above than all existing battle lines being drawn firmer.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

There is NO way Danny will end up on the throne. You can see it coming a mile away. Only 2 episodes left. Looks like everything is going to be rushed.


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Yet another instance of epic fantasy series being clunky as hell to tie up. Where as a few seasons ago heroes acting dumb like Cat releasing Jaime, Robb nobbing the wrong person and Ned warning Cersei was seen as building a great story now its feels like its just driving the story to its end.
> Cersei pulling a Ramsey Snow to draw someone into a battle on emotions rather than waiting, I thought was very true to the show. But I can see some really did not like it. Nice to see Varys actually back on form too.



They were all acting dumb with good reason though - in the last episode Dany was outside Cersei's walls with about thirty blokes _and_ everyone Cersei apparently wants dead and yet there Cersei was, smirking on the battlements trying to provoke a battle when she could just order her thousands of troops out of the gate and finish it all in about a minute.  I mean she literally paid Bronn a big bag of gold to kill Tyrion, has been actively wanting him dead for six seasons and yet there he is, within the range of about a hundred bowmen, a dozen of the most accurate ballistae in the genre, Jaime isn't present and she is already in the killing mood - so of course she is just going to smirk at him.

There was no reason to it whatsoever.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

oh do shut up. if things like that happened, we wouldn't have a show would we?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2019)

Not a good episode. I fear the book wankers may be right.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

This episode, after the post-match party/wake, seemed like a series of people making illogical decisions, obvious mistakes, and behaving in some cases quite out of character. For example, Bronn had some great lines, and they were well-delivered, but it didn't seem believable. Brienne's reaction to Jaime's pump-and-dump wasn't believable - she'd have been upset, sure, but in a "WHAT a surprise" kind of way, not a gibbering without-a-bloke-I'm-a-mess sort of way. 

Worst of all was the flinging aside of the most basic "show, don't tell" rule of story writing when it came to Danaerys. The show has consistently forwarded the theme that power and its pursuit is IN ITSELF what drives people to do terrible things. Dany has had despotic traits - she takes credit for things going well as though she alone has achieved them but problems are the fault of those around her - but suddenly it's now simple revenge because her bezzer and another of her pets were offed (and for no other reason than as plot devices. Missandei ever have a plot, particularly? Oberyn was in it for ten minutes and got loads of stuff to say and do). 

It IS a brilliant show, and maybe it IS simply the fact that they could never top last week's for sheer intensity, but I've never disliked an episode more than this one. The show has entered the finishing straight at pace but has suddenly fallen over trying to go too far, too fast. I hope it recovers for the final two episodes, because it would be a dreadful shame if they blew it right at the end.

(P.S. Ghost not getting fussed - callous. Just callous.)


----------



## Chz (May 6, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Not a good episode. I fear the book wankers may be right.


To be fair to them, the books are the cause of the problem. There are simply too many loose ends lying about, though they've made what is probably the wrong decision to try and tie off as many as they can. They really should have ignored some of the smaller threads and made the main story flow a bit better.

If it were easy, the Fat Man wouldn't be taking until the end of time to get another book out.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 6, 2019)

The first 15 minutes was ridiculous. Jaime and Brienne - wtf?!?! Gendry getting made lord of whatever - is that gonna be the end of his storyline? He's gotta be the odds on favourite to sit on the iron throne now, surely? 

Dany going all power crazed is simply happening too quickly. I know the signs have been there from a while back, but it's suddenly feeling a bit rushed. I suppose her arc is that she turns into the mad king.

Big stupid CGI battle next week, as well. Which means not that much time to tell story. I'm only really interested in what Arya gets up to, Cleganebowl, and who will kick Dany off the iron throne when she beats Cersei by killing loads of innocents with dragonfire. 

Bran and Sansa don't seem to have much left to do.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

Glad we didn't get to see a naked brienne. 

Bronns comment that Jamie couldn't beat him even with two hands was interesting. His character has ran its course and should have been killed off. 

Jamie will defo kill cersi. Clear set up for that to happen


----------



## Santino (May 6, 2019)

I don't think Dany will go full evil. She'll flirt with tyranny but redeem herself in a fiery death. 

This was basically two episodes run together, which adds to the feeling of it being rushed.


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

Chz said:


> To be fair to them, the books are the cause of the problem. There are simply too many loose ends lying about, though they've made what is probably the wrong decision to try and tie off as many as they can. They really should have ignored some of the smaller threads and made the main story flow a bit better.
> 
> If it were easy, the Fat Man wouldn't be taking until the end of time to get another book out.



I disagree - its the editing out / outright butchery of the book's plotlines that have led to most of season seven and eight's problems.  

Take Dorne for example (even the truncated show version) - we could have had what happens in the books, where Doran is patiently biding his time until he gets to have his revenge on the Lannisters, and in many ways him playing a role in taking Kings Landing in order to depose a Lannister Queen and help finally kill the Mountain would have a wonderful symmetry to it.  Instead we had him and Trystane killed for reasons that even now make no sense, followed by Sand Snakes death porn, and now the nameless new ruler of Dorne is going to help them out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Brienne's reaction to Jaime's pump-and-dump wasn't believable - she'd have been upset, sure, but in a "WHAT a surprise" kind of way, not a gibbering without-a-bloke-I'm-a-mess sort of way.


Interesting you took it that way. I was almost certainly projecting, but I took it more as "I wasn't able to save him from himself" sort of thing. She saw the good in him, very often that neither he nor anyone else saw, and has been instrumental in bringing that side of him out, only for him to turn his back on that (possibly  ), or at least not believe he's capable/worthy of true redemption.

_Sort_ of like other characters, though at the moment the most obvious being Danerys - the likes of Tyrion and Varys saw in her the good person she could be, but now that's all up the swanny as she gets both closer to and further away from power.

As I say though, that may be more me projecting rather than what's in the text, which I'll freely admit I'm not always the best at following


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2019)

Also, without having read the books but heard some stuff from those that have, I feel like Euron has been _really _underserved by the show. You can imagine in another telling that he and Cersei are a terrifying alliance, but as it is he's just a randy oaf with a load of boats.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

Starbucks cup accidentally left in scene. I just re-watched it and yes, it is there!


----------



## Me76 (May 6, 2019)

I didn't mind that episode actually (clunky writing aside), lots occurring. 

Sansa telling Tyrion about Jon. Arya on a road trip with the Hound. Brienne and Jamie. Gendry's failed proposal. Saying goodbye to Tormund.  Death of a dragon.  Death of Missandie.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

You missed Ghost being practically ignored yet again on the show. Not even a good bye from Jon. Very odd. He doesn't even seem to care for the direwolf.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 6, 2019)

Brienne and Jaime has been set up for at least five seasons but to have one slightly odd scene where they get together followed by his character development of the entire series regressing. There's a way it could have been done with more ambiguity, maybe he's off to kill Cersei, but it was just odd. 

Sansa deserves better than really ham fisted dialogue no rape survivor would ever say about it making her a better person. 

Ghost deserves better than to be abandoned while injured. Rheagal deserved better than to be flown, injured, into the most obvious ambush of inexplicably skilled sailors ever. 

I am still hoping this is just the awkwardness of having to rush to pull far too many stories together and the denouement will pay off. But that episode really dented my confidence.


----------



## Shechemite (May 6, 2019)

Sansa didn’t say she became a ‘better’ person did she? She was talking about her loss of innocence/naivety - which is one of the themes of the GoT.


----------



## binka (May 6, 2019)

I'm finding it hard to care about any of them or how the story is resolved. Not bothered who wins or who dies at this point, only thing i'm interested in now is a decent spectacle - hopefully the next episode wasn't filmed at night


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> You missed Ghost being practically ignored yet again on the show. Not even a good bye from Jon. Very odd. He doesn't even seem to care for the direwolf.


On the subject of Ghost I've been very disappointed at how the Direwolves are just wolf size. Ghost is meant to be the size of a pony by now.


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2019)

Just found out it's all fake look.....


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Just found out it's all fake look.....
> 
> View attachment 170066



erm Game of thrones season 8 [contains spoilers]


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2019)

Repeat?


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

Gromit said:


> On the subject of Ghost I've been very disappointed at how the Direwolves are just wolf size. Ghost is meant to be the size of a pony by now.



he probably would have been if Jon had paid him any attention whatsoever


----------



## smmudge (May 6, 2019)

Clearly the theme was people begging other people to do or not do something, and being ignored, I think that's what made it the most frustrating episode EVER.


----------



## keybored (May 6, 2019)

binka said:


> I guess Qyburn will have prioritised making a few hundred more ballistas


Prescient.


----------



## binka (May 6, 2019)

keybored said:


> Prescient.


Well one doesn't like to blow ones own horn which is why I'm glad someone else noticed.

Bit weird though they appeared to be fixed to the front of the ships so why didn't she just circle round and attack from the rear?


----------



## keybored (May 6, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Repeat?


erm Game of thrones season 8 [contains spoilers]


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2019)

Sansa:  We are family!   We stick together!

Jon:  I've got a secret to tell you...

Sansa:  Hey Tyrion did you hear about Jon?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2019)

Gromit said:


> On the subject of Ghost I've been very disappointed at how the Direwolves are just wolf size. Ghost is meant to be the size of a pony by now.


Ghost was the runt.  Don't you remember when Arya met Nymeria?

Google Image Result for https://nationalpostcom.files.wordpress.com/2017/07/nymeria1.png?w=780


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

It was an odd episode.  The thing in front of the walls of Kings Landing was ridiculous. Cersei could quite easily have taken out Daenerys, and Tyrion with the archers she had there. Why wouldn't she have done that?  The Bronn scene was beyond daft.  It is turning into a bit of a disappointment.  

My long shot remains Tyrion on the Iron Throne.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2019)

Cersei and The Mountain are down south...Arya and The Hound are headed down south.  Just sayin.


----------



## D'wards (May 6, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Cersei and The Mountain are down south...Arya and The Hound are headed down south.  Just sayin.


That scrap is certainly gonna happen


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2019)

D'wards said:


> That scrap is certainly gonna happen


yup


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Ghost was the runt.  Don't you remember when Arya met Nymeria?
> 
> Google Image Result for https://nationalpostcom.files.wordpress.com/2017/07/nymeria1.png?w=780





> Ghost is one of six direwolf pups that are found by the children of House Stark. He is adopted and raised by Jon Snow. Ghost is an albino with white fur and red eyes. Though he was the runt of the litter when he was born, he quickly grew to be as big as the rest of his siblings. Of their litter, only Ghost and Nymeria are currently still alive.



From some fan wiki.

Ghost


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> It was an odd episode.  The thing in front of the walls of Kings Landing was ridiculous. Cersei could quite easily have taken out Daenerys, and Tyrion with the archers she had there. Why wouldn't she have done that?



because she agreed to meet them for parle and its convention you dont do it at such a time? she could have killed them when they came KL to show her the captured undead as well. Jon could have killed Ramsey when they met for discussion. Stannis could have killed Renly when they met. You get the point...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 6, 2019)

Game of Thrones fans furious


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> because she agreed to meet them for parle and its convention you dont do it at such a time? she could have killed them when they came KL to show her the captured undead as well. Jon could have killed Ramsey when they met for discussion. Stannis could have killed Renly when they met. You get the point...


I get parle, but she is Cersei, and she took the opportunity to kill Missandie which is hardly sticking to the rules. as if Cersei ever did stick to rules?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2019)

Yup it was a parlay.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Game of Thrones fans furious
> 
> View attachment 170104


I wasn't happy with Tyrion's "you are a virgin" line, but it was understood wasn't it?  But "furious"  ?  No, just a bit diasappointed with a charecter I like.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I wasn't happy with Tyrion's "you are a virgin" line, but it was understood wasn't it?  But "furious"  ?  No, just a bit diasappointed with a charecter I like.


Those games get bloody hard after 5 or 6 shots.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I wasn't happy with Tyrion's "you are a virgin" line, but it was understood wasn't it?  But "furious"  ?  No, just a bit diasappointed with a charecter I like.



But how did you feel about the outrageous dragon moment?


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> But how did you feel about the outrageous dragon moment?


Which "outrageous dragon moment?"


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> because she agreed to meet them for parle and its convention you dont do it at such a time? she could have killed them when they came KL to show her the captured undead as well. Jon could have killed Ramsey when they met for discussion. Stannis could have killed Renly when they met. You get the point...



She didn't agree to parley with them though; they turned up to demand her unconditional surrender.  The Ramsay / Jon, Stannis / Renly and KL zombie show were on the other hand arranged in advance.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Game of Thrones fans furious
> 
> View attachment 170104



Needs a fan pointing at the screen.


----------



## Cloo (May 6, 2019)

I think the point about Dany is that the throne has been the aim of _her whole life_ and as it gets closer, she gets more and more blinkered to everything else. It's the main reason she can't just say 'Oh, alright Jon, you've got a better claim to the Iron Throne, you can have it',like any sensible person, because her whole life has been about it being _hers._


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

agricola said:


> She didn't agree to parley with them though; they turned up to demand her unconditional surrender.



how do you know? where you there?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2019)

there should have been some comedy guitar twangs for Bronns entrance and again when he exits. I didn't hate it as much as everyone else but blanking the faithful Ghost is off, as is how quickly the penultimate dragon was dispatched. The old Targaryen rulers must have had more than three if they go down that quick. Daenerys getting the villain edit a bit I  recon. Good varys this week 'so now its not a secret, its information'


----------



## quimcunx (May 6, 2019)

Cloo said:


> I think the point about Dany is that the throne has been the aim of _her whole life_ and as it gets closer, she gets more and more blinkered to everything else. It's the main reason she can't just say 'Oh, alright Jon, you've got a better claim to the Iron Throne, you can have it',like any sensible person, because her whole life has been about it being _hers._



But it was meant to be her brothers so not her whole life.


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I wasn't happy with Tyrion's "you are a virgin" line, but it was understood wasn't it?  But "furious"  ?  No, just a bit diasappointed with a charecter I like.


I been wondering who poached his dialogue writer ever since he started with all the 'But you don't have a cock' lines. Hardly the genius wit he'd previously displayed. Tyrion got downgraped.


----------



## quimcunx (May 6, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Wasn't it the unsullied shouting cease fire?



I went back today to  take a photo to prove to you but now it just says cease fire. Not who said it. _Swear down_ it said dothraki: cease fire when I watched it first time.


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> how do you know? where you there?


He left that coffee cup there didn't he!!


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> But it was meant to be her brothers so not her whole life.



but her brother was not a true targ as he burnt to death. So, it was most of her life after his death


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> But it was meant to be her brothers so not her whole life.


Naah.  you could see that in the early progs.  He was a useless divot.  She was always the one.  

That said a face off between her and Jon could be the end scene,  (but I still have my long odds bet on Tyrion)


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Game of Thrones fans furious
> 
> View attachment 170104


The hard evidence they submit to prove that fury... 

I'm not quite feeling this  FURY


----------



## Cloo (May 6, 2019)

Clearly that last dragon won't die before seriously burning some shit, tho.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 6, 2019)

Gromit said:


> The hard evidence they submit to prove that fury...View attachment 170115
> 
> I'm not quite feeling this  FURY



According to The Guardian, fans were angry about that coffee cup too.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

Whilst I am very much on the side of the Dragon Queen, why the fuck didn't her enemies take out the dragon she was riding?


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> According to The Guardian, fans were angry about that coffee cup too.


Because they should be using these reusable ones:







And saving the environment?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 6, 2019)

Surely dragons can fly up pretty vertically then come back down again in a way that those shooters wouldn't be able to follow?


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Whilst I am very much on the side of the Dragon Queen, why the fuck didn't her enemies take out the dragon she was riding?


Dany played her:





Personally I think she should have launched countermeasures too.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

you are all over finking this.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Surely dragons can fly up pretty vertically then come back down again in a way that those shooters wouldn't be able to follow?


Well that was what I thought.  as soon as the fleet was ambushed all Daenerys had to go was take the dragons up, and then come down from the other side. 

I mean some degree of realism is necessry........


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> W
> 
> I mean some degree of realism is necessry........


mrs mx still gets really cross that up north they don't wear hats.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

Calling it now - Hound kills Mountain but is mortal wounded and Arya kills him mercifully


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Calling it now - Hound kills Mountain but is mortal wounded and Arya kills him mercifully


Oh yes, Like it.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2019)

It has been hinted at - there was a line when the two met up.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> It has been hinted at - there was a line when the two met up.


Quite so.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

I'd be very surprised if Arya doesn't get to pull the "someone else's face" trick before the end too. Maybe The Mountain once Sandor's done for him.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Well that was what I thought.



dont lie


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

Before her head was chopped, Mellisen die could have grabbed cersi and took her down onto the ground thus both dying at the same time. Though if the plan failed, it would have been rather embarrassing fail...


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

And what was the point of her last word? Drakaris?


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> And what was the point of her last word? Drakaris?



Loyalty and defiance.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

i thought it meant "fire"


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> i thought it meant "fire"



It does. You asked for the point not the meaning?


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

> The word translates to "Dragonfire" in High Valyrian; it is the same word Dany uses to signal her dragons to fire upon her enemies. In this case, the word is a final utterance of allegiance and support to her queen, knowing full well it will be her last. It's not a far stretch to assume Missandei's last word may also be a call for Dany to destroy Cersei in the same way as she has the rest of her enemies



though how did she expect danny to hear her from that distance


----------



## moochedit (May 6, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Surely dragons can fly up pretty vertically then come back down again in a way that those shooters wouldn't be able to follow?



Danny was able to dodge them when the ships all fired at her dragon. The other dragon was already injured and was taken by surprise.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 6, 2019)

What a load of thrown together shit that was. I know they're rushing towards the end, but seriously, would a struggling and depleted army not send scouts ahead who might, I don't know, report back that the fucking massive fleet of enemy ships now comes with fucking massive crossbows on the prow? And that's not even getting to Bronn using the teleport or everyone instantly finding out Jon's hot gossip. Just skip to the end already.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

i have to say, I feel sad when the animals die on this show. Dragons and Direwolfs, but feel nothing (except the red wedding) when the humans die.


----------



## Gromit (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> i thought it meant "fire"


Literal meaning: Dragonfire
Coded meaning: Destroy them

Dani has initiated quite a few instances of destroying her enemies with it.


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Danny was able to dodge them when the ships all fired at her dragon. *The other dragon was already injured and was taken by surprise*.



Not unreasonably, as he was several thousand foot up in the air and several miles away from the ships responsible.


----------



## moochedit (May 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> i have to say, I feel sad when the animals die on this show. Dragons and Direwolfs, but feel nothing (except the red wedding) when the humans die.



Dragon death is sad but they need cersei to have the upper hand at this point of the story so killing one of the dragons makes sense. 
They can't make it too easy.

I don't get the fuss about the direwolf at all. I'd forgotton all about them.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2019)

Well, that was... weird.

Euron is awful.  Except at shooting fast moving airborne objects with fucking ballistae.


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

Euron is gonna save the day for the North.

When he realises the kid's not his, he'll ally his fleet/army with the Starks and Targs, and maybe even be the one to kill Cersei.


----------



## moochedit (May 7, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Euron is gonna save the day for the North.
> 
> When he realises the kid's not his, he'll ally his fleet/army with the Starks and Targs, and maybe even be the one to kill Cersei.



Can't see danny having euron as an ally after he shot the dragon.


----------



## Shechemite (May 7, 2019)

Euron is there to take the throne for himself/the iron bank. He’ll support Cersei until it serves him otherwise. He’s not very nice really


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Can't see danny having euron as an ally after he shot the dragon.


Mmmm, good point.

He might still off her, though. As MadeInBedlam says, he doesn't really give a shit about Cersei.


----------



## Shechemite (May 7, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> , he doesn't really give a shit about Cersei.



But she’s going to play him


----------



## Shechemite (May 7, 2019)

He’s far too cocky to survive


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> but her brother was not a true targ as he burnt to death. So, it was most of her life after his death


Targarians aren't all fire retardant. Dani is apparently special if not unique in that. One of their ancestors for example committed suicide by drinking Wild Fire.


----------



## badseed (May 7, 2019)

That scene with Bronn was one of the shittest yet.

Just waltzes in to Winterfell with that stupid fucking crossbow and walks into the room where the two brothers are sitting on their own chatting. Then strolls out again.
The history between all three of those characters was completely ignored.


----------



## badseed (May 7, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Danny was able to dodge them when the ships all fired at her dragon. The other dragon was already injured and was taken by surprise.



Why didn't she just go around them and burn the shit out of them from behind. Would that be too easy?
Same reason that she didn't just burn the army of undead instead of letting her armies charge them and be killed.


----------



## Shechemite (May 7, 2019)

badseed said:


> Same reason that she didn't just burn the army of undead instead of letting her armies charge them and be killed.



She’s been bought by the iron bank?


----------



## badseed (May 7, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> She’s been bought by the iron bank?


----------



## xenon (May 7, 2019)

I liked... Bits of it. John's speech, the Farys and Tirian talking politics again. The building resentment of Dani.

Disappointing dragon demise. Neither of them got so much as a counter strike. Drop Dani off and fly round the back of Yoran's ship Bron's bit seemed slightly out of character. He's a mercenary of course but he seemed particularly pissed off with Tyrian and Jamie, on a personal level. I supposed it could be argued he's just fucked off with the whole thing but he could have just killed them and had Riverrun. Bron of previous seasons would have cheekily suggested they might like to make him a better offer not be all fuck you and fuck you too about it. Not a great position of strength, considering he's up there on his own if they decide he's priced himself out of favour.


----------



## Shechemite (May 7, 2019)

I think it’s fair to say responses in some quarters have been somewhat dramatic


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 7, 2019)

xenon said:


> I liked... Bits of it. John's speech,
> .



Possibly the first time he’s pulled off a kingly speech which sounded motivating and kingly


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

tommers said:


> Euron is awful.  Except at shooting fast moving airborne objects with fucking ballistae.



yes, he is a plot convenience and just turns up when it is required for him to do so.


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

Everyone seems to have forgotten Danny's comment to Varys. That she will kill him if he ever betrays her. He will betray her and will met a most horrible death.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 7, 2019)

Where are the articles complaining about Euron being a Mary Sue? He's far more inexplicably competent than any other character, and charmless with it.


----------



## Cloo (May 7, 2019)

My doubtless totally wrong prediction for next ep:

Pyrrhic victory for Cersei - Dany captured, dragon dead or captured (because, let's face it, Qyburn would not miss the opportunity to do experiments on the last dragon), but Kings Landing and ships burned to shit, maybe Euron too.

Various people en route with various vendettas.


----------



## Oula (May 7, 2019)

I took Mellisandie's "drakaris" to mean "screw the innocent people, nuke the place from orbit"


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

I can see at least one dragon surviving and jon taking it as his dragon


----------



## Cloo (May 7, 2019)

Reckon at some point in this Cersei will get to gloat at the Northern bunch 'Oh, and btw, saving us from the White Walkers - no one gives a shit. The official story will be that you lot killed each other off in some stupid feud about who'd be King of the North so no one who matters will we even ever know about your sacrifice. PS, My plan was awesome.'


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2019)

Oula said:


> I took Mellisandie's "drakaris" to mean "screw the innocent people, nuke the place from orbit"



Another wildly out-of-character moment there IMO.


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

re-watched it. Brieann crying in her night gown has to be one of the stupidest scene I've seen on this show. laughable.


----------



## keybored (May 7, 2019)

Found the culprit.





Planting it near Danaerys to let her get the blame is such a Littlefinger tactic.


----------



## polly (May 7, 2019)

I thought it was pretty entertaining. You lot are such a buzz kill  The Bron scene was shit, admittedly, but the whole show has been hammy af since season 2, imo, but fun.


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

I didn't like the dragon death-but guess they had to kill one off or the large arrow device would have been pointless. Also didn't like the off screen bits. I'm going to tell you I'm actually a targarean-but we will do it off screen. Tyrion, what if there was an alternative to danny-I'll tell you off screen.


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Before her head was chopped, Mellisen die could have grabbed cersi and took her down onto the ground thus both dying at the same time. Though if the plan failed, it would have been rather embarrassing fail...



That would at least have been unexpected, smart, and a nice callback to when Sansa nearly took Joffrey with her when he was showing her Ned's head on the walls of the Red Keep.

Even have her lunge for Cersei and the Mountain cut her down before she reaches, add a bit of fight to her character.

So of course they didn't do it.


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2019)

The first 30 mins of the episode were pretty good, decent speeches, nice cinematography and believable character interactions (for the most part, the Tyrion drinking 'game' went in a weird direction, both joking about Tyrion's first wife, who Tywin had gang-raped in front of him, then the virginity stuff).

Everything after that was bobbins.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I don't get the fuss about the direwolf at all. I'd forgotton all about them.


I think that's what a lot of the fuss is about, to be honest. Book-folk are very fond of the direwolves and sounds like they've been sacrificed in the shows.


donkyboy said:


> Before her head was chopped, Mellisen die could have grabbed cersi and took her down onto the ground thus both dying at the same time. Though if the plan failed, it would have been rather embarrassing fail...


I honestly thought that's what she was going to do. I mean, _she's right there.
_
Of course, as others have pointed out, so was Tyrion. Alone. Defenseless. In front of the sister who wishes him very dead.


----------



## JimW (May 7, 2019)

Melisandre was shackled I thought, Cersei not daft enough to give her a chance at self-sacrifice.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

JimW said:


> Melisandre was shackled I thought, Cersei not daft enough to give her a chance at self-sacrifice.


She was definitely in chains, but I don't know how immobile she was. Her body and head both fell off the wall, so I'm assuming she wasn't rooted to the spot.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2019)

*Missandei


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 7, 2019)

why didn't cersei just shoot them all? very out of character...

it's so her style (she blew up half of kings landing, responsible for the red wedding etc).


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

The Winterfell after-party bits were pretty good, but the main plot continues to be dumb and contrived.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 7, 2019)

badseed said:


> That scene with Bronn was one of the shittest yet.
> 
> Just waltzes in to Winterfell with that stupid fucking crossbow and walks into the room where the two brothers are sitting on their own chatting. Then strolls out again.


I thought the establishing shot before that was to show that they weren't in Winterfell, they were in some random village pub somewhere.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2019)

It was a reasonable episode, highlight being the interactions between Tyrion & Varys. Bronn - what was that? Just weird. As was the march up to Kings Landing demanding surrender and Cersei not just killing them all. I mean, wtf?


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I thought the establishing shot before that was to show that they weren't in Winterfell, they were in some random village pub somewhere.


That wasn't clear but doesn't really help.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

I also seem to remember Kings Landing being surrounded by trees and things, not a desolate plain well suited to greenscreen compositing. Remember when Tyrion and Pod met Oberyn on the road outside the walls? Or when Jaimie saw off Brienne? Lush woodland, roads, etc. Where'd all that go?

Oh and ghost is a Good Boy and deserves to be told so


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2019)

magneze said:


> It was a reasonable episode,* highlight being the interactions between Tyrion & Varys*. Bronn - what was that? Just weird. As was the march up to Kings Landing demanding surrender and Cersei not just killing them all. I mean, wtf?



This was the one time it felt like proper oldschool Game of Thrones.

It'll probably result in Varys dying horribly, but at least someone's thinking of the bigger picture.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2019)

Complaining about plot contrivances in a fantasy show is like complaining about the Last Jedi. Why are you guys complaining NOW?


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> This was the one time it felt like proper oldschool Game of Thrones.
> 
> It'll probably result in Varys dying horribly, but at least someone's thinking of the bigger picture.



It's not probably. It WILL result in it. Mellis Andre told him he will die as did danny if he betrayed her again. it has all been set up to happen. Dont cry when it does.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 7, 2019)

polly said:


> I thought it was pretty entertaining. You lot are such a buzz kill  The Bron scene was shit, admittedly, but the whole show has been hammy af since season 2, imo, but fun.


This is my partner's POV. But the buzzkill is my buzz!


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Complaining about plot contrivances in a fantasy show is like complaining about the Last Jedi. Why are you guys complaining NOW?


At the beginning, GoT was refreshing because it was a fantasy show with a story that flowed from its flawed human characters, rather than having an Epic Plot. It was very much *not* contrived. People made decisions based on their character, and the information available to them, and then the effects of their actions rippled out. It was all very organic and believable. Now they're just moving pieces around the game board to produce Shocking Events, regardless of what would be believable character choices. I realise it's hard to do (and it's why the next book is taking so long), but it's just disappointing to see something that used to have nuance and shades of grey become so dumbly melodramatic.

EDIT: I'm basically in it for the fighting and dragons now, which remain excellent.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Complaining about plot contrivances in a fantasy show is like complaining about the Last Jedi. Why are you guys complaining NOW?


It's not that - but things in even a wildly-fantastic universe have to be consistent for the universe that's been fashioned.


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> why didn't cersei just shoot them all? very out of character...
> 
> it's so her style (she blew up half of kings landing, responsible for the red wedding etc).


Tywin Lannister was the architect of the Red Wedding. Nothing to do with Cersei.


----------



## polly (May 7, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> This is my partner's POV. But the buzzkill is my buzz!



Oh OK  Moan on then - I think I'm just too basic


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2019)

magneze said:


> It was a reasonable episode, highlight being the interactions between Tyrion & Varys. Bronn - what was that? Just weird. As was the march up to Kings Landing demanding surrender and Cersei not just killing them all. I mean, wtf?



I would forgive the parlay nonsense if it was well written but it wasn't. Tyrion being an utter mug yet again.


----------



## Chz (May 7, 2019)

It's more fun if you imagine all of Euron's lines as being spoken by Lord Flashheart.

Really hoping a shark jumps out of the water and eats Euron, because that'll just be the tits.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 7, 2019)

magneze said:


> As was the march up to Kings Landing demanding surrender and Cersei not just killing them all. I mean, wtf?


You've got to assume that the implication was they were well outside arrow range (apart from Tyrion, obvs).

My main gripe with those kinds of scenes is the lack of reality in how well your voice carries. Tyrion would have had to be screaming at the top of his lungs to be heard by Cersei standing on top of the wall.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 7, 2019)

Chz said:


> It's more fun if you imagine all of Euron's lines as being spoken by Lord Flashheart.


"I've got an arrow big enough to kill a dragon - and that's just in my PANTS! Woof!!"


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> You've got to assume that the implication was they were well outside arrow range (apart from Tyrion, obvs).


They had anti-dragon guns on platforms all along the wall. We'd just seen them destroy entire ships at 100s of metre range and take a dragon out of the air with pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> They had anti-dragon guns on platforms all along the wall. We'd just seen them destroy entire ships at 100s of metre range and take a dragon out of the air with pinpoint accuracy.


I didn't say they looked out of range, just that was the implication.


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

Someone on Reddit mentioned Qyburn coming out of King's Landing was reminiscent of the Mouth of Sauron. I can barely remember LotR as it was so long ago I watched it (when it was at the cinema).

Has anyone watched LotR recently? How does it compare to GoT?

Obviously one is TV and one is a massive blockbuster film, but GoT has a massive budget for TV, too.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

As Tyrion and Qyburn facd off outside the gates, Agent Sparrow came out with "ooh, is it going to be Hand to Hand combat?" for which I think she deserves some sort of medal.


----------



## moochedit (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> I also seem to remember Kings Landing being surrounded by trees and things, not a desolate plain well suited to greenscreen compositing. Remember when Tyrion and Pod met Oberyn on the road outside the walls? Or when Jaimie saw off Brienne? Lush woodland, roads, etc. Where'd all that go?
> 
> Oh and ghost is a Good Boy and deserves to be told so



I read they built a kings landing set in belfast this season. Think they used to shoot the kl scenes in spain. Probably changed because they plan to blow it up at some point.

Edit - i checked was in croatia not spain.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 7, 2019)

If I knew a massive army was coming down to lay siege to my city I think I'd cut down all the trees in the vicinity beforehand to stop them being used as cover.


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> If I knew a massive army was coming down to lay siege to my city I think I'd cut down all the trees in the vicinity beforehand to stop them being used as cover.


It's pretty standard thing to do if only to deny an army lumber to build siege weapons and fuel for campfires.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2019)

the Mouth of Suaron gets beheaded by Aragorn mid-evil rant so as far as I'm concerned its better than last nights parley


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I didn't say they looked out of range, just that was the implication.


Saving ammo for the dragon.


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the Hand of Suaron gets beheaded by Aragorn mid-evil rant so as far as I'm concerned its better than last nights parley


Wasn't Missandei essentially "the mouth of" Dani...? Role reversal, if so.


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I read they built a kings landing set in belfast this season. Think they used to shoot the kl scenes in spain. Probably changed because they plan to blow it up at some point.
> 
> Edit - i checked was in croatia not spain.


The various locations in Croatio has been great for tourism so I can see the local authorities wanted to keep it. The Popeye village still exists in Malta and that movies was released in 1980.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> If I knew a massive army was coming down to lay siege to my city I think I'd cut down all the trees in the vicinity beforehand to stop them being used as cover.


 Good call. Don't know if the writers thought of that, but it's good enough to keep me quiet


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Would also provide a lot of wood for massive anti-dragon arrows launcher things.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> They had anti-dragon guns on platforms all along the wall. We'd just seen them destroy entire ships at 100s of metre range and take a dragon out of the air with pinpoint accuracy.


Yeah, but they can't point down.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yeah, but they can't point down.


Well then that's where you put your dragon during the attack.


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2019)

I've quote enjoyed GoT I've reached the stage where I just want to see the final boss fight the last episode felt like filler.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2019)

bemused said:


> I've quote enjoyed GoT I've reached the stage where I just want to see the final boss fight the last episode felt like filler.


Yeah me too. It's just turned into goodies vs baddies.

My wife has never watched it and I was watching the "before on Got" thing before the episode and thought "if I watched this without the previous 7 series I would think it was some really sub standard fantasy bullshit".

I'm sure the spectacle will be great and I'm sure the twists will shock but let's get it done.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2019)

bemused said:


> I just want to see the final boss fight


sort of feels like we have seen the final boss fight. After the grand battle between good and evil the latter part was always going to feel like mpping up. Especially if they start giving out titles etc.

I hope the final episode does that thing where they show a montage of character photos with brief descriptions of what happens to them in the future. For cheese value


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> I also seem to remember Kings Landing being surrounded by trees and things, not a desolate plain well suited to greenscreen compositing. Remember when Tyrion and Pod met Oberyn on the road outside the walls? Or when Jaimie saw off Brienne? Lush woodland, roads, etc. Where'd all that go?
> 
> Oh and ghost is a Good Boy and deserves to be told so



They cut down all the trees to make them crossbow gragon killer stuff. 

Plus Cersi is a shit queen, so probably that too. Bad land management's.


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2019)

Just realised what's even weirder about the way they wrote the drinking scene with Tyrion, Jaime, Brienne and Pod.

Tyrion 'guesses' that Brienne is a virgin, and she becomes upset.

In this medieval / feudal society, wouldn't that be a given for an unmarried highborn woman? Almost a prerequisite in fact. There shouldn't have been the modern 'embarrassing' slant on it.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope the final episode does that thing where they show a montage of character photos with brief descriptions of what happens to them in the future. For cheese value


I want it to be like the closing titles of a Ghibli film, where we see lots of little snippets from everyone's post-adventuring days. The hound eating a chicken at a country pub (sucks the last piece of flesh off a thigh bone, turns and signals the barkeep for another one), Jon wrestling with Ghost in the woods (who's a good boy), Arya wearing an innapropriate Face at the dinner table (she takes it off; all laugh), Grey Worm kicking back on the beach in Naarth (coconut with a drinking straw and little umbrella) etc.


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Just realised what's even weirder about the way they wrote the drinking scene with Tyrion, Jaime, Brienne and Pod.
> 
> Tyrion 'guesses' that Brienne is a virgin, and she becomes upset.
> 
> In this medieval / feudal society, wouldn't that be a given for an unmarried highborn woman? Almost a prerequisite in fact. There shouldn't have been the modern 'embarrassing' slant on it.


I think medieval attitudes to sex were more complex than we think. Our view of the middle ages is very influenced by the Victorians, who projected their own values onto the past.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2019)

the hound will kill gregor
Jaime will kill cersi
sensa will kill dany
Arya will die at someone's hand while wearing littlefinger's face.
jon will refuse the throne.
sensa and tyrion will share the throne, the ultimate power couple.


----------



## Santino (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> I want it to be like the closing titles of a Ghibli film, where we see lots of little snippets from everyones' post-adventuring days. The hound eating a chicken at a country pub (sucks the last piece of flesh off a thigh bone, turns and signals the barkeep for another one), Jon wrestling with Ghost in the woods (who's a good boy), Arya wearing an innapropriate Face at the dinner table (she takes it off; all laugh), Grey Worm kicking back on the beach in Naarth (coconut with a drinking straw and little umbrella) etc.


Or the end titles of Predator, with all the dead characters giving the camera a big smile.


----------



## moochedit (May 7, 2019)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> They cut down all the trees to make them crossbow gragon killer stuff.



Land is being cleared for a new starbucks.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2019)

Santino said:


> I think medieval attitudes to sex were more complex than we think. Our view of the middle ages is very influenced by the Victorians, who projected their own values onto the past.



Also Brienne was already going against the grain as far as highborn ladies are concerned, but her lack of 'suitors' was still a source of hurt for her.


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> the hound will kill gregor
> Jaime will kill cersi
> sensa will kill dany
> Arya will die at someone's hand while wearing littlefinger's face.
> ...



The last dragon will be brought down in a barrage of chocolate milkshakes.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2019)

bemused said:


> The last dragon will be brought down in a barrage of chocolate milkshakes.



sansa's starbucks frappachinos.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Arya wearing an innapropriate Face at the dinner table (she takes it off; all laugh)


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

bemused said:


> The last dragon will be brought down in a barrage of chocolate milkshakes.


In some kind of yard, one presumes?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Do we know 100% that Rhaegal was killed?


----------



## keybored (May 7, 2019)

It would be the worst deus ex machina in the history of entertainment if he comes back from that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Do we know 100% that Rhaegal was killed?


I mean, he got an arrow to the heart, one through the neck and then fell into the ocean fully submerged. I take the point that we didn't see a lifeless body, but pretty sure he's a goner...

(If I'm thinking of the right dragon, I never understood how everyone tells them apart; I know one of them is/was bigger, but never worked out who that was)


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Do we know 100% that Rhaegal was killed?



It looked pretty convincing, arrow in the neck and all. If he pulled through that would be great, all I really want to see is CGI dragons - the rest is a bit meh


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, he got an arrow to the heart, one through the neck and then fell into the ocean fully submerged. I take the point that we didn't see a lifeless body, but pretty sure he's a goner...
> 
> (If I'm thinking of the right dragon, I never understood how everyone tells them apart; I know one of them is/was bigger, but never worked out who that was)


Drogon big black
Rhaegal medium reddish
Vyserion medium greenish


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Drogon big black
> Rhaegal medium reddish
> Vyserion medium greenish


As referenced above, I'm not always paying the most attention, but they always sort of look generally the same colour to me


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2019)

I'm still a bit in the dark about the whole Targeryen/Baratheon stuff and chronology.

Aerys was the mad king
He had three children - Rheaghar/Viserys/Danaerys. So Danaerys is a much much younger sister to Rheaghar.
Jaime killed the mad king
Rheaghar was the heir.
Robert Baratheon contested the throne.  why?
Rheaghar married Lyanna Stark in secret (why?)
Robert Baratheon fancied Lyanna Stark.  Was she promised to him?
Where did he think Lyanna was when she gave birth?
Lyanna stark gave birth and died in hiding
Rheaghar married Ellaria Martell
they had two children Clegane killed them, in whose name?
At what point did the Lannisters come into the picture?


----------



## Cloo (May 7, 2019)

Some people have pointed out that it sucks a bit that Jon has, OK, got supporters by being Stark-connected, Northern and a bloke but hasn’t necessarily done that much himself and he’s being treated as a better bet for a ruler of the Seven Kingdoms than Dany, who has bought the Dothraki onside, brought back dragons, freed a nation-state of slaves and taken it over and freed a slave army. She’s kind of got a more impressive track record, but the series doesn’t seem to be treating this viewpoint critically – like boils down to two ‘crazy’ women vying for power who ought to give it to the sensible, more relatable man.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

quimcunx
_Robert Baratheon contested the throne.  why?_ - Because he could? It was Robert's Rebellion, so I think it was a bit "alright, enough of you bastard-mad Targeryans". Although I think there may have been some other stuff.
_Rheaghar married Lyanna Stark in secret (why?) _- Luuuuuuuuurve. (Also, he was promised to... Elia Martel, I think, hence the "in secret" bit)
_Robert Baratheon fancied Lyanna Stark. Was she promised to him? _Don't think so; classic case of marriage of convenience (Cersei) v marriage of love (although I think Lyanna didn't feel the same; see above)


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Some people have pointed out that it sucks a bit that Jon has, OK, got supporters by being Stark-connected, Northern and a bloke but hasn’t necessarily done that much himself and he’s being treated as a better bet for a ruler of the Seven Kingdoms than Dany, who has bought the Dothraki onside, brought back dragons, freed a nation-state of slaves and taken it over and freed a slave army. She’s kind of got a more impressive track record, but the series doesn’t seem to be treating this viewpoint critically – like boils down to two ‘crazy’ women vying for power who ought to give it to the sensible, more relatable man.


He united the wildlings and the North? Not saying that trumps what Dany did, but I think it maybe goes on his record.

Sansa also basically won (him) the Battle of the Bastards, too.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 7, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope the final episode does that thing where they show a montage of character photos with brief descriptions of what happens to them in the future. For cheese value



With the music from Bake Off...


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Some people have pointed out that it sucks a bit that Jon has, OK, got supporters by being Stark-connected, Northern and a bloke but hasn’t necessarily done that much himself and he’s being treated as a better bet for a ruler of the Seven Kingdoms than Dany, who has bought the Dothraki onside, brought back dragons, freed a nation-state of slaves and taken it over and freed a slave army. She’s kind of got a more impressive track record, but the series doesn’t seem to be treating this viewpoint critically – like boils down to two ‘crazy’ women vying for power who ought to give it to the sensible, more relatable man.



Danny has every right to be peeved off with all this. She lost practically most of her army saving the North. 

However, to say Jon hasn't done much is silly considering he helped (in part) win the war of the bastards, won over the Wildlings and was instrumental in getting everyone to realise the danger posed by the white walkers.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 7, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> the hound will kill gregor
> Jaime will kill cersi
> sensa will kill dany
> Arya will die at someone's hand while wearing littlefinger's face.
> ...


I think at least some audience expectations will be completely wrong. Maybe the Mountain kills the Hound. I like the idea of Arya getting on the wrong end of a sword because she's wearing someone else's face though.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2019)

the mountain will kill the hound and arya will kill the mountain in revenge!

Can we just not have any more of them die please.  Hang out in Winterfell having a nice time.  Cersi and Dany can fight it out amongst themselves at KL.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 7, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I'm still a bit in the dark about the whole Targeryen/Baratheon stuff and chronology.
> 
> Aerys was the mad king
> He had three children - Rheaghar/Viserys/Danaerys. So Danaerys is a much much younger sister to Rheaghar.
> ...


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I'm still a bit in the dark about the whole Targeryen/Baratheon stuff and chronology.



Aerys was the mad king
He had three children - Rheaghar/Viserys/Danaerys. So Danaerys is a much much younger sister to Rheaghar.
Jaime killed the mad king
Rheaghar was the heir.
*all correct so far, although jaime didn't kill the MK till the very end*
Robert Baratheon contested the throne.  why?
*Because Rheaghar captured and raped Lyanna Stark (or so he thought). This was the intitating incident for the rebellion. There was then a bunch of back and forth murders/tortures between the king and the starks/baratheons before it kicked off in earnest.*
Rheaghar married Lyanna Stark in secret (why?)
*because he was already married to Ellaria Martell, but didn't love her*
Robert Baratheon fancied Lyanna Stark. Was she promised to him?
*Yes.*
Where did he think Lyanna was when she gave birth?
*He never knew about her child*
Lyanna stark gave birth and died in hiding
Rheaghar married Ellaria Martell
*this had already happened previously*
they had two children Clegane killed them, in whose name?
*Robert's. He had to make sure all of Aerys' heirs were dead. PS: Robert killed Rhaegar himself, in the deciding battle of the war.*
At what point did the Lannisters come into the picture?
*The Lannisters stayed out of the war until the very end. Their fresh army got the jump on everyone else in the final sack of KL. Robert's marriage to Cersei was the political price of this last-minute "alliance". Really, Tywin forced everyone's hand by being the first on the scene.
*
EDIT*: *ferrelhadley is probably more accurate here, although I think it's appropriate that you get slightly different accounts depending on who you ask. Nobody in-world has complete information.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2019)

Well those three answers clear everything up, thank you.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> *Because Rheaghar captured and raped Lyanna Stark (or so he thought). This was the intitating incident for the rebellion. There was then a bunch of back and forth murders/tortures between the king and the starks/baratheons before it kicked off in earnest.*


Rheagar and Lyanna eloped, then Brandon went to Aeyrs to demand her return, he was imprisoned, his father Rickard went to beg for his son, he was burned alive to entertain Aerys while Brandon was chocked. Aerys then ordered the new head of house Stark, Eddard killed together with Robert, they were under the care of Jon Arryn. 
It was at this point the rebellion was raised. 
Aeyrs was murdering his way through the great houses.  
Roberts sob story about it being for his love was a drunken old fool re-imagining a power play for survival as a romantic gesture.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

someone's read the books, rather than cobbled things together from re-watching the tv series and reading the occasional wiki page, I see


----------



## souljacker (May 7, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Some people have pointed out that it sucks a bit that Jon has, OK, got supporters by being Stark-connected, Northern and a bloke but hasn’t necessarily done that much himself and he’s being treated as a better bet for a ruler of the Seven Kingdoms than Dany, who has bought the Dothraki onside, brought back dragons, freed a nation-state of slaves and taken it over and freed a slave army. She’s kind of got a more impressive track record, but the series doesn’t seem to be treating this viewpoint critically – like boils down to two ‘crazy’ women vying for power who ought to give it to the sensible, more relatable man.



I thought the main point of it was that he was a local lad. She gets the same reception up north as I would if I rocked up in some Sheffield boozer telling everyone to take a knee.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 7, 2019)

One of the reasons the marriage was secret as it would have turned Dorne against the crown who were already fizzing at Rhaegar having taken a lover. Aeyrs having completely pissed off Tywin by making Jaime a kings guard thus unable to inherit Casterly Rock and spurning Cersei for Rhaegar meant the Lannisters and West was not willing to throw their weight behind the king when it kicked off. This left the Reach as about the only kingdom to fully commit to the crown other than Dorne, so Rhaegar had to be very careful with them. But many houses (especially in the Stormlands) backed the crown over their lords.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 7, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> the hound will kill gregor
> Jaime will kill cersi
> sensa will kill dany
> Arya will die at someone's hand while wearing littlefinger's face.
> ...



Jaime will definitely kill cersi
jon kills dany and refuse throne (what happens? will he be banished from the kingdom?)
arya will kill qyburn
hound and mountain will fight and kill each other


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> One of the reasons the marriage was secret as it would have turned Dorne against the crown who were already fizzing at Rhaegar having taken a lover. Aeyrs having completely pissed off Tywin by making Jaime a kings guard thus unable to inherit Casterly Rock and spurning Cersei for Rhaegar meant the Lannisters and West was not willing to throw their weight behind the king when it kicked off. This left the Reach as about the only kingdom to fully commit to the crown other than Dorne, so Rhaegar had to be very careful with them. But many houses (especially in the Stormlands) backed the crown over their lords.


This sort of political intrigue is now completely missing from the TV show.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> This sort of political intrigue is now completely missing from the TV show.


If Rhaegar and Aerys clusterfucking their way out of history were the plot of the final series of the TV show, Reddit would be imploding about how unbelievable the story had become and how the TV show did not understand GRRMs master work.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 7, 2019)

Just rereading the history and it occurs to me, no sooner is Gendry an official Baratheon then he gets iceboxed by a Stark girl. Like father like son.


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Just rereading the history and it occurs to me, no sooner is Gendry an official Baratheon then he gets iceboxed by a Stark girl. Like father like son.



So close....


----------



## Cid (May 8, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I think at least some audience expectations will be completely wrong. Maybe the Mountain kills the Hound. I like the idea of Arya getting on the wrong end of a sword because she's wearing someone else's face though.



See the problem is that that outcome is 'obvious' too. Hound kills mountain 'oh, just a fan service'. Mountain kills hound 'well that was predictable, obviously they couldn't just have hound kill mountain'. Mutual mortal wounds 'cop out'. Arya revenge 'meh, everything is Arya these days'. Etc etc.

Actually tbh I stopped watching circa season 4 and never managed to get back into it.


----------



## fishfinger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## kalidarkone (May 8, 2019)

Cid said:


> See the problem is that that outcome is 'obvious' too. Hound kills mountain 'oh, just a fan service'. Mountain kills hound 'well that was predictable, obviously they couldn't just have hound kill mountain'. Mutual mortal wounds 'cop out'. Arya revenge 'meh, everything is Arya these days'. Etc etc.
> 
> Actually tbh I stopped watching circa season 4 and never managed to get back into it.


I did too- managed to drag it out till halfway through season 5....then meh bored. However started it again a few weeks ago and have really enjoyed it! Even the cheesy (never ending story) dragon flying bits!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 8, 2019)

fishfinger said:


>



Love this!


----------



## CNT36 (May 8, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> sort of feels like we have seen the final boss fight. After the grand battle between good and evil the latter part was always going to feel like mpping up. Especially if they start giving out titles etc.
> 
> I hope the final episode does that thing where they show a montage of character photos with brief descriptions of what happens to them in the future. For cheese value



John Snow never returned home.


----------



## donkyboy (May 8, 2019)

I wont be averse to danny being killed and jon taking the last remaining dragon. she was a bitch to her dragons.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 8, 2019)

She said goodbye to them which is more than Jon Snow does for his pets.


----------



## emanymton (May 8, 2019)

So who would people like to see end up on the throne?

I'd like it to be Davos, no way ot could be him but he would be my choice. 

I have this sneaking suspicion it might end up being Gendry (with a Stark as his hand) and he's not a bad choice either.


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2019)

Beware- spoilers have been leaked concerning the end. Be careful when on social media as some harris will get pleasure from ruining it for folk


----------



## InfoBurner (May 8, 2019)

emanymton said:


> So who would people like to see end up on the throne?




It'll be Jon. Since GRM's material ran out, they've resorted to every fantasy trope in't book. Keep the base happy. Jon for the throne. Yawn


----------



## Plumdaff (May 8, 2019)

I can see Sansa on the throne in the end.


----------



## emanymton (May 8, 2019)

InfoBurner said:


> It'll be Jon. Since GRM's material ran out, they've resorted to every fantasy trope in't book. Keep the base happy. Jon for the throne. Yawn


Probably. But who would you like it to be?


----------



## InfoBurner (May 8, 2019)

Podrick


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2019)

The undead corpse of Catelyn Stark.


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2019)

InfoBurner said:


> It'll be Jon. Since GRM's material ran out, they've resorted to every fantasy trope in't book. Keep the base happy. Jon for the throne. Yawn



Except the books and the tv show will have the exact same core ending. So yawn for both or neither?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 9, 2019)

Spoiler



I _think _I just read the big spoiler on a comments page. Not too fussed if true


----------



## Shechemite (May 9, 2019)

InfoBurner said:


> Podrick



They killed the night king but they can never kill Podricks magic cock


----------



## Shechemite (May 9, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> She said goodbye to them which is more than Jon Snow does for his pets.



Love Island: Westeros


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2019)

Just as a note to people, now that spoilers are available. This comment here is actually a bit spoilery.



Nine Bob Note said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I _think _I just read the big spoiler on a comments page. Not too fussed if true



It implies a fair bit about what the ending isn't. It's a bit like in the first few series when the book wankers thought they weren't spoiling stuff, but were.

Please be thoughtful about your posts if you have read the leaked spoiler.


----------



## Cid (May 9, 2019)

I remember back then. And when Penny arcade just seemed like innocent fun.


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Except the books and the tv show will have the exact same core ending. So yawn for both or neither?


Martin told them his planned end. If everyone goes 'oh that was shit' do you think he'll do the exact core ending.
Or will he phone the publishers and say erm I may need another year. They be like ah fuck here we go again


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 9, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Martin told them his planned end. If everyone goes 'oh that was shit' do you think he'll do the exact core ending.
> Or will he phone the publishers and say erm I may need another year. They be like ah fuck here we go again



The one he's working on isn't even the last one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 9, 2019)




----------



## maomao (May 9, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> The one he's working on isn't even the last one.


He's 71 and spent eight years on book 6 of 7 which doesn't have a set publication date yet. He will need to be productive into his eighties to get book 7 out at a similar speed.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 9, 2019)

Some people who do not pay much attention to the early series are now spreading a ludicrous "spoiler" based on this seasons opening credits. 


Spoiler



It shows a dragon with 3 small dragons under a comet, so not that Daenarys hatched 3 dragons in the year of the comet, season 1 but that Drogon has had 3 child dragons that are coming to help.


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Some people who do not pay much attention to the early series are now spreading a ludicrous "spoiler" based on this seasons opening credits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


On the other hand it's not the early series anymore so could be that awful. Just rewatched sone of the first season. As much as I don't want to be that guy the writing is so much better. The teleporter criticisms don't really hold up though.


----------



## Dandred (May 10, 2019)

This last season seems quite shit when going back and looking at the earlier stuff, kind of like The wire. Run out of steam and only going to watch to see the end.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 10, 2019)

CNT36 said:


> On the other hand it's not the early series anymore so could be that awful. Just rewatched sone of the first season. As much as I don't want to be that guy the writing is so much better. The teleporter criticisms don't really hold up though.


For me the early series were much better. But they had ratings of 2 million and the books they were based on were in the expansion phase of world building. Everything could be character driven because your characters could do random things that sent the plot off into different directions. Now even in a era where streaming is so popular the new shows get ratings of 11 million, its not the Breaking Bad, Deadwood, The Wire crowd that are watching them, its the Avengers, DCU and Disney Wars crowd that are their fan base. 
The hard part of world building is closure, you no longer have the leisure to have characters drive in new directions "organically" they have to get somewhere so the plot ties up. Its now plot driven rather than character driven. The show runners do not have GRRMs work to base it on because he has run into a brick wall on that as well, its taken about 8 years to get up to the end of season 6. The show is going for spectacle over dialogue so the long discussions between characters to explain where their irrational decisions came from are absent instead you get sudden things happening without a lot of clever word jousts over 4 episodes to build to it. Most book wankers and early fans are grumpy about it but the ratings are holding up so far. 
It is what it is. 
Though if I want to watch leaders make ludicrous decisions for the most superficial of reasons driving a country to wrack and ruin I could turn on the news. I expect more rationality from my fantasy worlds.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Gerry1time (May 11, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Would also provide a lot of wood for massive anti-dragon arrows launcher things.



What bugs me about all this is that if that’s what they’ve done, then the wood’s not had time to dry and cure. You can’t make high tension devices like those massive ballistas with fresh, wet wood. 

Similarly the huge funeral pyres at winterfell at the start of the episode. Were they made from tree trunks just cut down after the battle? Good luck getting that to burn toastily in a cold, wet environment. If it wasn’t wood just cut down and had had time to dry, why on earth were they keeping that much dry wood? Will its loss now not cause problems elsewhere?


----------



## Gromit (May 11, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> What bugs me about all this is that if that’s what they’ve done, then the wood’s not had time to dry and cure. You can’t make high tension devices like those massive ballistas with fresh, wet wood.
> 
> Similarly the huge funeral pyres at winterfell at the start of the episode. Were they made from tree trunks just cut down after the battle? Good luck getting that to burn toastily in a cold, wet environment. If it wasn’t wood just cut down and had had time to dry, why on earth were they keeping that much dry wood? Will its loss now not cause problems elsewhere?


Westeros has magic wood and dragons.


----------



## xenon (May 11, 2019)

They've been gathering wood for weeks. The Starks do know about preparing for winter. I think they have a phrase they use once or twice...


----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Westeros has magic wood...


Pod


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 11, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> What bugs me about all this is that if that’s what they’ve done, then the wood’s not had time to dry and cure. You can’t make high tension devices like those massive ballistas with fresh, wet wood.


So on the basis of a single scene in season 3 being on a road, near a town with a few trees for shade, you have managed to convince yourself that they absolutely cut down a forest (that was not in any actual scene i.e. Battle of Blackwater) and used damp wood for ballistas rather than using the huge pile of gold, repeatedly referenced to bring in a relatively modest amount of the correct wood. 
Euron Grayjoy whipping up 1000 ships on short order a couple of season ago, hey yes. Nonsense plot and lazy writing. A queen who just sacked High Garden, payed of the whole debt to the Iron Bank and then hired the Golden Company with the change could not afford to buy in a ton or two of cured wood thus long winded where did it come from "plot hole"?

Its getting down to the level of "the eagles could have flown them to Mordor".


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> What bugs me about all this is that if that’s what they’ve done, then the wood’s not had time to dry and cure. You can’t make high tension devices like those massive ballistas with fresh, wet wood.
> 
> Similarly the huge funeral pyres at winterfell at the start of the episode. Were they made from tree trunks just cut down after the battle? Good luck getting that to burn toastily in a cold, wet environment. If it wasn’t wood just cut down and had had time to dry, why on earth were they keeping that much dry wood? Will its loss now not cause problems elsewhere?



I was mostly thinking that at the start of a ten year winter it might make more sense to keep the firewood for the living and just dig a few holes. Especially now the dead are likely to stay dead for the forseeable, burned or no.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 11, 2019)

xenon said:


> They've been gathering wood for weeks. The Starks do know about preparing for winter. I think they have a phrase they use once or twice...



'Let's cunt about having loads of wars and drama instead of getting the turnips in' I believe is how it goes.


----------



## Supine (May 11, 2019)

Surely they burnt them to ensure they didn't come back to life. I would have - however much the bloody wood cost!


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 11, 2019)

Supine said:


> Surely they burnt them to ensure they didn't come back to life. I would have - however much the bloody wood cost!


Digging all those graves would have been one hell of an effort. You have all winter to cut down more trees, you do not want to survive the megawinter then die of disease because the place is littered with corpses.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 11, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> So on the basis of a single scene in season 3 being on a road, near a town with a few trees for shade, you have managed to convince yourself that they absolutely cut down a forest (that was not in any actual scene i.e. Battle of Blackwater) and used damp wood for ballistas rather than using the huge pile of gold, repeatedly referenced to bring in a relatively modest amount of the correct wood.
> Euron Grayjoy whipping up 1000 ships on short order a couple of season ago, hey yes. Nonsense plot and lazy writing. A queen who just sacked High Garden, payed of the whole debt to the Iron Bank and then hired the Golden Company with the change could not afford to buy in a ton or two of cured wood thus long winded where did it come from "plot hole"?



Bless you, but you'll notice I said 'If that's what they've done'. I was discussing a hypothetical plot option and pointing out how unlikely it would be, thus implying that other options, such as the one you suggest, are more plausible. How from that you've managed to convince yourself that I'd managed to convince myself of something, I've no idea.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2019)

"This is not a blooper"


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 11, 2019)

2 episodes to go an my thoughts are thank you. 
I grew up with "epic fantasy" and all the schmaltz that can entail.
Tolkein, Dragon Lance, Donaldson, Wheel of Time and Belgariad. 
Perhaps there is something of "with a whimper than a bang" about it but it gave me the ubermensch that is Sandor and his patter. Ygritte and her FU Westerosi polite society, Arya who had something like a 6 season 80s training montage to become the most skilled "Mary Sue" in the history of misunderstood memes, Bronn being Bronn. Lena Heady just owning the screen with imperious majesty. Tyrion and Samwell being the bookwankers we all wanted to be. So many epic characters and scenes. 
Thank you. 
What a fucking journey. What a ride. 
It has not been flawless but it has been incredible fun. 
What a pleasure it has been.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 11, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Tolkein, Dragon Lance, Donaldson, Wheel of Time and Belgariad.



I suppose Martin might seem like a breath of fresh air if you set the bar this low. The belgeriad for gods sake. I still read them though. Sparhawk the Pandion Knight and his child-god.

I mean even David Gemmel was better than that and then only because the fight/battle writing was raw.


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2019)

emanymton said:


> So who would people like to see end up on the throne?
> 
> I'd like it to be Davos, no way ot could be him but he would be my choice.
> .


That would definitely cheer up the coming long long winter nights


----------



## moochedit (May 12, 2019)

They should have done Danny talking to the lefty peasant.


----------



## donkyboy (May 12, 2019)

meh


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2019)

Spoiler



Its awful, even worse than last week.  Disaster porn leavened with an equal mix of character arcs ending stupidly and Arya Stark being knocked to the ground repeatedly.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 13, 2019)

Well, after my complaints from last week I thoroughly enjoyed that, got completely caught up in the spectacle of it.


----------



## paul mckenna (May 13, 2019)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Its awful, even worse than last week.  Disaster porn leavened with an equal mix of character arcs ending stupidly and Arya Stark being knocked to the ground repeatedly.


wrong


----------



## Mogden (May 13, 2019)

It did have a bit of a "let's properly spend the rest of the budget" feel about it. Arya "Boomerang" Stark I'm not sure about. Might need a second viewing. The way the Worm turned though. Interesting!


----------



## bemused (May 13, 2019)

Feels like they sat down and tried to work out how to kill everyone off so they could play out the Jon vs. the evil empress for 90 minutes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 13, 2019)

They've badly fumbled the ball two yards from the line. All showpiece and tell when they should have shown. The writing - and I don't mean the dialogue, I mean character arcs and motivation, basic logic, continuity - seems to have been shelved in favour of spectacle and hugely broad strokes. And for that reason I genuinely didn't feel much when 



Spoiler



Varys died. I should have been sobbing when the Hound got his revenge and even when Cersei finally realised her fate. These characters did not get the endings, writing-wise, their performances deserved.



I never thought I'd say it but as much as anything I'll be relieved this is all over. It's been brilliant but much more of this and I might end up having the whole thing (ahem) sullied for me.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Arya "Boomerang" Stark I'm not sure about. Might need a second viewing.



Definately needs a second viewing. Yeah Arya seems to have a new ability to survive rubble falling on her. Still i enjoyed the episode. Glad that the "jamie kills cersei" and "arya kills cersei wearing jamie or littlefingers face" theories were wrong. Bet some are annoyed about that. Evil Danny not a total surprise after the hints last week.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

I agree things are rushed in the last 2 seasons. That was always going to happen when they shortened them from 10 episodes which was really because of the stars salary increases and tight hbo execs.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 13, 2019)

The emotional beat that got me most was Tyrion saying goodbye to Jaime. And much as I hated the Jaime arc last week I think someone deciding that they needed to be with the person who they had spent their life with, who they had had three kids with are were expecting a fourth, even if they are an awful person, make sense, it just could have been written much better.

I thought the technique of showing it from Arya's viewpoint really worked. GRRM has always been about subverting tropes, right? Well, this is what it looks like, from most ordinary people's point of view, when our 'hero' conquers the city with a dragon. This is what violence is always like for most of the poor fuckers caught up in it.

This is what happens when the Big Bad finally meets their end. Cersei was never a cartoon evil baddie. She was cruel, she was vengeful, she was toxic, and she also knew you win or you die and she always wanted to win for her children.


----------



## Mogden (May 13, 2019)

This sums up the Varys line quite well.

Lord Varys actor criticises past two seasons of Game of Thrones


----------



## agricola (May 13, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> The emotional beat that got me most was Tyrion saying goodbye to Jaime. And much as I hated the Jaime arc last week I think someone deciding that they needed to be with the person who they had spent their life with, who they had had three kids with are were expecting a fourth, even if they are an awful person, make sense, it just could have been written much better.
> 
> I thought the technique of showing it from Arya's viewpoint really worked. GRRM has always been about subverting tropes, right? Well, this is what it looks like, from most ordinary people's point of view, when our 'hero' conquers the city with a dragon. This is what violence is always like for most of the poor fuckers caught up in it.
> 
> This is what happens when the Big Bad finally meets their end. Cersei was never a cartoon evil baddie. She was cruel, she was vengeful, she was toxic, and she also knew you win or you die and she always wanted to win for her children.



That was another annoyance as well.  



Spoiler



Was she ever pregnant?  Is the fact that she will have (from Dany's pov) disappeared rather than be confirmed dead going to mean increased paranoia, or can we expect two perfectly identifiable bodies being laid before Dany's feet next episode?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 13, 2019)

agricola said:


> That was another annoyance as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The show never said she wasn't, it all came from fans wondering whether she'd drink a glass of wine if she were, therefore assuming King's Landing has the same pregnancy culture as 2019 California.

I suspect anyone still in the Red Keep will be presumed dead. There'd be word from Pentos had they actually managed to reach there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 13, 2019)

So are Cersei and Jaime definitely dead?

Anyway, apart from that, I thought it was probably the best episode so far. I liked the harshness of the reality of a city at seige. Previous episodes have gone out of their way to not show the carnage that happens when war meets innocents.  It was hinted at (the females being kept back to be murdered by their own side instead of raped then murdered by Stannis Barratheon's soldiers, in the battle of black water...), but never actually depicted.

It's the nasty ending we were promised. Or at least the build up to it.


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

I enjoyed that episode.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2019)

it wasnt bad, but need to watch again when I'm a bit more awake as I couldnt really see what was going on most of the time


----------



## Me76 (May 13, 2019)

Enjoyed that one.  Wonder whether Jon will off Dany now she's shown her true colours.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> it wasnt bad, but need to watch again when I'm a bit more awake as I couldnt really see what was going on most of the time



Could see it fine but i had to turn the volume low to avoid annoying the neighbours at 6am so some of the dialogue was hard to follow. Will watch again when i get home from work.

I've just asked my boss if i can book next monday off.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2019)

Did anyone else spend the whole episode 



Spoiler



waiting to find out what amazing surprise plan Cersei had for when Dany reached the Red Keep, only to be completely let down when she turned into a whiny baby feeling sorry for herself, in a complete 180 from her character for the entire rest of the 8 seasons?


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Enjoyed that one.  Wonder whether Jon will off Dany now she's shown her true colours.


Arya will definitely want to help


----------



## Me76 (May 13, 2019)

With bank Holidays and my non working days I have had every Monday off, except for next week!!   I think I'll just go in late and watch it first thing.


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did anyone else spend the whole episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's strong and calculating and has a belief in herself and her plans above everything else. And when it went wrong she turned in to a child.

Have you ever seen a posh spoiled person be told "no" for the first time in their life?


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

One thing I was hoping we'd see again is Arya's magical face changing powers. 
Maybe next week, eh?


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

Me76 said:


> With bank Holidays and my non working days I have had every Monday off, except for next week!!   I think I'll just go in late and watch it first thing.



Ep1 i watched in the evening after work. Ep2 and ep4 were bank holidays so i watched at 2am. Ep3 and ep5 i got up at 6am and watched before work. If i can't get next monday off i'll do 6am again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Could see it fine but i had to turn the volume low to avoid annoying the neighbours at 6am so some of the dialogue was hard to follow. Will watch again when i get home from work.
> 
> I've just asked my boss if i can book next monday off.


i think it was more of the fact the sunlight through my window was making it hard to see as well as my eyes being half shut


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

I do agree that it feels rushed. But what's the alternative? Slowly winding down, killing off one person a season at a time, until its 6 episodes covering the last battle between danny and jon?

I think the slow build up and the scheming and planning over the last few years has to end with a fast paced set of battles over a handful of episodes. Else it would be weird.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

Holiday approved. 2am it is for the final


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Holiday approved. 2am it is for the final


Ive got to work in Dublin next week, flying out at early o clock Monday so might not even get a chance to watch it til the following Friday...

Nah , il find a way..


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 13, 2019)

ska invita said:


> That would definitely cheer up the coming long long winter nights




I thing i’ve had too many haribo. That first Glissando gave me a full body goosebumps kick


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> One thing I was hoping we'd see again is Arya's magical face changing powers.
> Maybe next week, eh?


What's with that?
Faceless men assassinate via cunning infiltration.
Yet here she is wandering around literally telling people I'm Arya Stark.

1. It's just her and the hound traveling light.
2. They should have easily outpaced an army.
3. Kill Qyburn, steal his face, sneak up on Cersei.
4. War averted.

Also that whole leave it to me nonsense when she knows he don't give a damn about killing Cersei. The Mountain is the only one he's after.


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

Gromit said:


> What's with that?
> Faceless men assassinate via cunning infiltration.
> Yet here she is wandering around literally telling people I'm Arya Stark.
> 
> ...


Maybe it will be used next week. I hope so. It seemed like a big deal when we had that series doing her 80s training montage. 

Or maybe she's turned her back on it because she wants to be Arya and not a faceless nameless sort of person... blah blah blah.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Maybe it will be used next week. I hope so. It seemed like a big deal when we had that series doing her 80s training montage.
> 
> Or maybe she's turned her back on it because she wants to be Arya and not a faceless nameless sort of person... blah blah blah.


A quick 'you don't want to end up like me' and she's convinced. Was all a bit too easy for me.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Maybe it will be used next week. I hope so. It seemed like a big deal when we had that series doing her 80s training montage.
> 
> Or maybe she's turned her back on it because she wants to be Arya and not a faceless nameless sort of person... blah blah blah.


If she is going to kill danny then whose face would she use? Greyworm? Who else does danny trust now?


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

moochedit said:


> If she is going to kill danny then whose face would she use? Greyworm? Who else does danny trust now?


a dragon's face, obviously...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 13, 2019)

Given Greyworm is alive that seems unlikely.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So are Cersei and Jaime definitely dead?



I would say so unless they have the same ability as arya to survive falling rubble.

Maybe we will see cersei and jamies heads on spikes next episode to clear that up.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Given Greyworm is alive that seems unlikely.


For now yes. Being GOT that could change.
Anyway like everyone else's theories i'm probably way off


----------



## Santino (May 13, 2019)

It would have been (and I suppose still could be) a great twist if Cersei survived and then raised her child in Essos in the expectation that in twenty years or so he/she would return to Westeros to reclaim the throne.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2019)

Yes there was some fun spectacle, but ultimately I didn't really care about much of it. So many damp squibs, rushed arcs and poor dialogue. Ah, well...

"Not like this" - for once, I agree with Cersei.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> She's strong and calculating and has a belief in herself and her plans above everything else. And when it went wrong she turned in to a child.


But she didn't even really _have_ a plan, beyond "I'm sure it'll be fine and we'll win". Everything else she's ever done, there's been subtlety and nuance and a long-term idea - here it was just, "let them show up and we'll fight them."


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> But she didn't even really _have_ a plan, beyond "I'm sure it'll be fine and we'll win". Everything else she's ever done, there's been subtlety and nuance and a long-term idea - here it was just, "let them show up and we'll fight them."


She had two bits that were like that - when she paid for the golden army and when she unveiled her scorpions.
But yeah, I can see why you'd hope for more


----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2019)

Danny must go. All those poor children.


----------



## smmudge (May 13, 2019)

I must have totally got the wrong end of the stick because I was convinced that Arya was dead. I mean, she rode off on a white horse, into the bright shining light. Come on!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So are Cersei and Jaime definitely dead?



Game of Thrones' Lena Headey reacts to Cersei Lannister's big moment


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2019)

Euron pulls himself forward a bit on the blade impaling him to snarl at jamie. Classic dying villain move.


----------



## cybershot (May 13, 2019)

Looks all set up for Sansa to have an epic last episode ending to me.


----------



## binka (May 13, 2019)

Golden company was money well spent then

I think it'll be Tyrion to kill her


----------



## DexterTCN (May 13, 2019)

The scene-cutting and choreography with Cleganebowl and Arya fighting through the panic at the same time was brilliant.


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

binka said:


> Golden company was money well spent then



Golden company were shit. They lasted about 5 seconds  bet that's pissing off the book readers as well  (not read any of them but i believe they are bigger characters in the books)


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> The scene-cutting and choreography with Cleganebowl and Arya fighting through the panic at the same time was brilliant.



I think Cleganebowl is the only fan theory that actually came true this series isn't it?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 13, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I think Cleganebowl is the only fan theory that actually came true this series isn't it?


Think so, yup.


----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2019)

Arya will kill danny by taking the face of her dragon:


----------



## Supine (May 13, 2019)

Brilliant episode. Harsh work by Dragon lady


----------



## moochedit (May 13, 2019)

Supine said:


> Brilliant episode. Harsh work by Dragon lady



She's firm but fair.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2019)

its getting a lot of negativity on the internet, which I'm surprised at, it wasn't perfect , but it was still more of a spectacle than any tv I've seen before.

I think people out there in cyberspace just want too much


----------



## joustmaster (May 13, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> its getting a lot of negativity on the internet, which I'm surprised at, it wasn't perfect , but it was still more of a spectacle than any tv I've seen before.
> 
> I think people out there in cyberspace just want too much


Exactly. They want something that is impossible. I don't think anything would make them happy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> its getting a lot of negativity on the internet, which I'm surprised at, it wasn't perfect , but it was still more of a spectacle than any tv I've seen before.
> 
> I think people out there in cyberspace just want too much


I think a lot of us want more than just spectacle, from GoT specifically. The spectacle wasn't what made many (most?) of us love it, but now it's almost all that remains.


----------



## cybershot (May 13, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> its getting a lot of negativity on the internet, which I'm surprised at, it wasn't perfect , but it was still more of a spectacle than any tv I've seen before.
> 
> I think people out there in cyberspace just want too much



They are just crying because they aren’t getting the ending they wanted.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Exactly. They want something that is impossible. I don't think anything would make them happy.


It's possible, just not in the time frames. 
If you want Martin level of writing you have to wait for Martin. He's in no rush. The TV producers were.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2019)

Spoiler: speculation for next week



Im wondering if Dany will try and get Drogon to burn Jon to fuck, but Drogon recognises Jon as the true heir and turns on her



probably not tho


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2019)

cybershot said:


> They are just crying because they aren’t getting the ending they wanted.


You mean, a good one?

The quality, or at very least the priorities and focus, of the show have changed quite significantly since it started, and that's what a lot of people take issue with. 

They're judging it on the standards it set itself, not some unachievable Platonic ideal.


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)

So, is Arya going to do in Dany?


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2019)

D'wards said:


> So, is Arya going to do in Dany?



looks like it will be that way. she has one more eyes to shut, dont forget.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 13, 2019)

Has to be Arya doing Daenerys.  Except that GoT surprises us all.  

When Tyrion takes the throne, remember what I posted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 13, 2019)

cybershot said:


> They are just crying because they aren’t getting the ending they wanted.


Really not. Just for characters built up over years and years to be consistent. Which too often hasn't happened.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Has to be Arya doing Daenerys.  Except that GoT surprises us all.
> 
> When Tyrion takes the throne, remember what I posted a couple of weeks ago.


It's what Varys would have wanted.

The only problem is it's not what the citizens want. He can do the best job in the world but because he's a dwarf they still won't recognise it (if they stay true to Martin's writing).


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


>



Grey Worms ma lives round my way.....she is proper raver/Boho.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 13, 2019)

I'm about to watch the latest episode......just bumped into an aquaintance as I was outside the house and she could not actually properly talk to me cus she had just seen the latest episode. She was proper traumatised and shell shocked.......


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)

Like a lot of folk, I think these last two series have been too rushed. They should have done it over 3 series of ten episodes each.

That said, I've loved all the actual events so far


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm about to watch the latest episode......just bumped into an aquaintance as I was outside the house and she could not actually properly tallboy me cus she had just seen the latest episode. She was proper traumatised and shell shocked.......


It wasn’t that bad an episode


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2019)

I’m not getting the hate for this season.  I’ve really struggled to keep interested in some previous seasons (Dany White saviouring around the desert / Bran’s interminable camping trip). This season has been mostly taut, with lots of time on all our favourite characters and more action than you can shake a stick at.

So, my predictions: the mad queen is clearly doomed, and I think it’ll be Jon, perhaps pushed over the edge by a threat to one of the Starks. 

Jon will then die.  Perhaps by Drogon fire. 

Bran will also die.  But who cares?


Ultimately, we will have Queen Sansa, with Arya as the Queen’s Hand.  Given the destruction of King’s Landing, the capital of Westeros will become Winterfell.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 13, 2019)

I take it we all watched it this evening on Now?


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I’m not getting the hate for this season.  I’ve really struggled to keep interested in some previous seasons (Dany White saviouring around the desert / Bran’s interminable camping trip). This season has been mostly taut, with lots of time on all our favourite characters and more action than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> So, my predictions: the mad queen is clearly doomed, and I think it’ll be Jon, perhaps pushed over the edge by a threat to one of the Starks.
> 
> ...


Or perhaps Dany kills Arya, and Ser Brienne becomes Sansa’s Hand.


----------



## binka (May 13, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Given the destruction of King’s Landing, the capital of Westeros will become Winterfell.


I think it's too remote and now knackered to be the capital. You'd think it would move to Old Town where the Citadel is


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 13, 2019)

Swole Varys


----------



## binka (May 13, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Or perhaps Dany kills Arya, and Ser Brienne becomes Sansa’s Hand.


I still think its tyrion after the look he gave when she was busy burning the city, he's still her hand so is trusted to get close. Also it kinda runs in the family


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 13, 2019)

Seen I can't remember where:

"Episode Six is 79 minutes, presumably to allow Sansa to unfurl the world's biggest 'I told you so' banner"


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I’m not getting the hate for this season.  I’ve really struggled to keep interested in some previous seasons (Dany White saviouring around the desert / Bran’s interminable camping trip). This season has been mostly taut, with lots of time on all our favourite characters and more action than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> So, my predictions: the mad queen is clearly doomed, and I think it’ll be Jon, perhaps pushed over the edge by a threat to one of the Starks.
> 
> ...


Arya has hand? You've lost the plot.
She didn't want to be Lady of Stormsend let alone a hand.

I'm hoping she'll change her mind on Stormsend. Gendry ain't the sort to insist she wear lady's gowns n shit. She can be a tomboy noble and fuck anyone who disagrees.


----------



## Cloo (May 13, 2019)

I agreed with my other half that it'd actually be cool to leave the series with the end of this episode.

I'd had a suspicion the last episode might come down to 'Somebody stop Dany'.

I had more or less correctly called the conclusion of Cleganebowl.  Liked the apt way Qyburn met his end.


----------



## Fez909 (May 13, 2019)

Absolutely shite, tbh.

If they wanted to end it like this, they should've had Dani's descent into Mad Queen happen sooner. The actually idea isn't bad, but the execution is awful.

Very well made episode that felt exciting and tense (in the battles) but makes very little sense.

Also, there were bits of Wildfire exploding at random, which I expected to go boom big time, but that never really happened either. 

Meh.


Cloo said:


> Liked the apt way Qyburn met his end.


Best bit of the episode


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Arya has hand? You've lost the plot.
> She didn't want to be Lady of Stormsend let alone a hand.
> 
> I'm hoping she'll change her mind on Stormsend. Gendry ain't the sort to insist she wear lady's gowns n shit. She can be a tomboy noble and fuck anyone who disagrees.


Hmm.  Why might Arya want a job where she works to defend the people she loves? Why might she like that more than having no job beyond being an aristo? 

No wonder feminists are tricky for you, conceptually...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2019)

I kind of thought we'd seen the end of Arya. She disappeared into the distance with no-one to see.

Probably wouldn't just leave her family like that, though. Headed back to Winterfell.

Like how they cut away from her actually mounting the horse, though. She could probably have climbed up via some of the rubble, but not quite the heroic moment they were going for


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2019)

Absolutely spectacular, technical Oscar worthy, complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 13, 2019)

Didn't her dad want to burn Kings landing as well?. Wildfire Plot


----------



## Fez909 (May 13, 2019)

My final prediction:

Dani kills Sansa and tries to burn Jon. But he's also made of asbestos so he lives and kills her instead. Dragon bites him in half and goes to live somewhere warmer now his story arc is over.

Bran becomes heir to the throne. But with the actual Iron Throne gone, he doesn't think it's worth it so declares FULL COMMUNISM in an epic speech about the rights of man and the tyranny of royalty.

Everyone lives happily ever after in a classless society.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Hmm.  Why might Arya want a job where she works to defend the people she loves? Why might she like that more than having no job beyond being an aristo?
> 
> No wonder feminists are tricky for you, conceptually...


Why would she want a job with so many constraints?
A job that killed her father.

When instead she can have no job at all and be free to act as she chooses. 

I don't think you understand Arya and her whole I'm not a lady.


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2019)

I thought that was brilliant.

Like genuinely great.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 13, 2019)

"Subverting expectations" is the way directors and producers explain away illogical shifts that break characterisations for the pure shock. Unexpected events that are within character are great drama, simply having someone slaughter civilians to "shock" the audience without motivation is melodrama. Had Daenerys gone full Bomber Harris Dresden mode after the beheading of Missandei it would have been a natural plot beat for a character to break emotionally. But when the bells were ringing? Then have Grey Worm and the Unsullied turn on civilians as the armies were surrendering and the battle won? Cheap and unearned.

The irony is this has been flagged since season two in with the changes to her vision in the House of the Undying on the TV show that showed the burnt out throne room and her not getting the seat, they have tried to show it in her character in places like the burning of the Tarleys. The reveal to Samwell gave emotional weight to the impact of her actions.

Thing is this might be from the GRRM outline for the book plot, it may be foreshadowed by the Battle of the Bells where Jon Connington did not burn the town Robert Baratheon was hiding in that helped him escape and get the rebellion underway. Many suggested Tywin would have just burned the town. (The town were ringing the bells to alert Baratheon), but its pretty unlikely it will be written this way. But hey, that the book wanker in me.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2019)

I'm really enjoying all of this.

You lot really are a right bunch of fucking moaners.


----------



## Santino (May 13, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> "Subverting expectations" is the way directors and producers explain away illogical shifts that break characterisations for the pure shock. Unexpected events that are within character are great drama, simply having someone slaughter civilians to "shock" the audience without motivation is melodrama. Had Daenerys gone full Bomber Harris Dresden mode after the beheading of Missandei it would have been a natural plot beat for a character to break emotionally. But when the bells were ringing? Then have Grey Worm and the Unsullied turn on civilians as the armies were surrendering and the battle won? Cheap and unearned.
> 
> The irony is this has been flagged since season two in with the changes to her vision in the House of the Undying on the TV show that showed the burnt out throne room and her not getting the seat, they have tried to show it in her character in places like the burning of the Tarleys. The reveal to Samwell gave emotional weight to the impact of her actions.
> 
> Thing is this might be from the GRRM outline for the book plot, it may be foreshadowed by the Battle of the Bells where Jon Connington did not burn the town Robert Baratheon was hiding in that helped him escape and get the rebellion underway. Many suggested Tywin would have just burned the town. (The town were ringing the bells to alert Baratheon), but its pretty unlikely it will be written this way. But hey, that the book wanker in me.


It's been clumsily handled, but it's utterly in character for her to massacre people.


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2019)

Where did the dothraki come from? Last time we saw them there were about three left.

Sansa gets the iron throne BTW.

Glad Euron is dead. He was so ridiculous. Even when he died. Fucking bellend.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Why would she want a job with so many constraints?
> A job that killed her father.
> 
> When instead she can have no job at all and be free to act as she chooses.
> ...


Yeah, she’s always up for the easy life, is Arya.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 13, 2019)

That hit much harder than the whole battle of the dead. Fantastic spectacle (go Drogon!) followed by horror upon horror (um, stop Drogon!)

I actually really liked Arya's arc - more of her wavering between the things she's been trained for / thinks she wants and the young woman trying to work out wtf is going on in her life, or indeed in life full stop.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> My final prediction:
> 
> Dani kills Sansa and tries to burn Jon. But he's also made of asbestos so he lives and kills her instead. Dragon bites him in half and goes to live somewhere warmer now his story arc is over.
> 
> ...



Was there a vote? There has to be a vote, otherwise it's not full communism.
- Fred Kite (Band of Brothers SPGB branch)


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2019)

I'm on Team Dani now. Fuck Jon and those other Manc Stark bastards.

She did it for Missandei. She had to. It was on her bucket list.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Did anyone else spend the whole episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cersei has been poorly served all series. She's had about five minutes of screen time prior to this episode.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 14, 2019)

smmudge said:


> I must have totally got the wrong end of the stick because I was convinced that Arya was dead. I mean, she rode off on a white horse, into the bright shining light. Come on!



_And I heard, as it were, the noise of thunder: one of the four beasts saying: "Come and see." And I saw. And behold, a white horse._

Arya is become Death.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 14, 2019)

An okay episode and one of the better ones. Nice scene between Jamie and Tyrion. I felt that the Ayra and hound moment could have been good had it have been built over a couple of episodes. I think Ayra will go on to fuck up Danny after she's scene all the terror.

Varys' end annoyed me, this is one of the best plotters in history, and he literally falls apart within seconds? Goes to Jon who is totally on love with Danny? Not buying that.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah, she’s always up for the easy life, is Arya.


Sorry you're right. She's on the feminist path of writing death lists and then murdering those on the list.


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Sorry you're right. She's on the feminist path of writing death lists and then murdering those on the list.



That's not what feminism is you jerk.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 14, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Manc Stark



Yorkshire, surely?

I think you can sum up my thoughts about the final season as some great ideas and spectacle, sloppily and hastily executed. I think so many of the complaints people have would have been nullified by a few more episodes allowing for less breakneck character change.

That said, still liked this episode. Thought Emilia Clarke sold the hell out of Danys anger.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Cersei has been poorly served all series. She's had about five minutes of screen time prior to this episode.


For $1m per episode. Not bad work if you can get it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Also, there were bits of Wildfire exploding at random, which I expected to go boom big time, but that never really happened either.


Yeah, what was that about? Just random small pots of the stuff that people had stuffed in their attic and forgotten about?


----------



## moonsi til (May 14, 2019)

If only Jon had sex with his aunt none of this would have happened!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> _And I heard, as it were, the noise of thunder: one of the four beasts saying: "Come and see." And I saw. And behold, a white horse._
> 
> Arya is become Death.


Yeah, I spotted the symbolism of that too, although the white horse represents conquest - it's the pale horse which is death, though I'm guessing death is what they had in mind, as in Childish Gambino's This is America video.

Not sure the GoT writers were going for anything so deep though lol. Arya being covered in white ash and becoming a Pale Rider is probably the extent of it, but I wouldn't be surprised if the writers at this point let that trail off into zero payoff.

Interestingly there's an oil-covered horse in Jarhead in the middle of the burning oil fields. Black horse - judgement/famine.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yeah, what was that about? Just random small pots of the stuff that people had stuffed in their attic and forgotten about?


Left over from when Dany's auld fella planted them all over the city but failed to set them off because Jaime stabbed him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

'Game of Thrones' Arya White Horse Theories: What It Means for Season 8 | Inverse


----------



## N_igma (May 14, 2019)

I’m all for willingly suspending my disbelief but there’s subversion and then there’s downright nonsense and this episode was full of that. 

The main issue is Dany’s descent into madness, I just don’t buy it. Emilia Clarke did a great job of trying to sell us this but it doesn’t add up at all. The bell rang, there was absolutely no reason whatsoever to do that. She even said to Tyrion beforehand not to let him down. It was agreed. I also don’t buy Grey Worm doing that either. Yes Missandie was executed but he’s noble, he was a slave himself but suddenly shows no empathy to innocent people?

The writers clearly had an ending in mind and have written backwards to shoehorn everything in but it doesn’t work. Dany cried when a dragon burnt a little child to death in one of the earlier seasons, and now she’s just going around killing thousands of innocent people in a city that’s already surrendered? Please. 

There’s lots of other little things that annoyed me too. The ‘love’ between Jon and Dany was never believable, as good a actors as they are, they just don’t have that chemistry that say Jon and Ygritte had and that scene in the room just annoyed me. Jon’s like ‘I love you’ and she tries to kiss him and he refuses so she tells him to leave. What was that all about? 

Also the scorpions, in the previous episode they took Rhaegal out with 3 arrows in quick succession and then managed to fire what seemed like a gazillion arrows at Drogon straight after it. This episode they’re running around trying to get two shots off before she destroys the whole Iron fleet. Why didn’t she do that in the previous episode? Not to mention the ones at King’s Landing I don’t think they managed to get a single shot off. She just goes around willy nilly destroying everything and everyone. All she had to do was when the bell rang, fly over to the red keep and incinerate it job done but no, we have to set up this final episode. 

On the plus side this episode was excellently shot, the scene with Jamie and Tyrion was touching and I thought Cleganebowl was entertaining. 

Maybe I am analysing this to death too much, it’s still entertaining but perhaps I had too high expectations coming into this last season.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yeah, what was that about? Just random small pots of the stuff that people had stuffed in their attic and forgotten about?


yep , I also wondered what that was all about, it felt just put in to look cool , but didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2019)

This sums up my view pretty accurately: https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/game-of-thrones-cersei-lannister-dead.html


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 14, 2019)

I think it's really showing that they've moved beyond the books. Too many meaningful glances and pauses where G Martin would have put in some dialogue or better character development.


----------



## Mogden (May 14, 2019)

Couple of points just tripping round my brain.

Daenerys has "breaker of chains" as part of her name, she was heartbroken at losing a child and her dragons. Why suddenly does she want to kill rather than save people? Even the most twisted psychopath surely can't turn that far, that quickly.

And this, this morning:

Latest Game of Thrones episode sends curveball to children named Khaleesi

 
Good luck explaining why your kid went from positively angelic to rabid.

And am I the only one to question, and I know dragons are fictional so we haven't exactly got the fact sheet on them, how those walls had the consistency of an chocolate teapot once the flames got them but people were still relatively intact after their initial kebabing  Surely if it's hot enough to "melt" walls, the people would have been a mass cremation.


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2019)

Dragon fire can't melt steel beams


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)

Whats the hounds beef with his bro then?
and is Arya dead or special powers or something? seems to jump from one place to another? whats that about? eh?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

Are you taking the piss?


----------



## N_igma (May 14, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Whats the hounds beef with his bro then?



The mountain put his face in a fire when they were children. Hence the burn marks on his face and his pyrophobia.


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)

N_igma said:


> The mountain put his face in a fire when they were children. Hence the burn marks on his face and his pyrophobia.



Thanks,


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Are you taking the piss?



No


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> No


I'm just surprised at this stage if anyone posting on the thread is not familiar with the characters, that's all.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

A Three-Minutes Supercut Of The 'Game Of Thrones' Cast Pretending To Not Be Disappointed In How The Final Season Ends


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm just surprised at this stage if anyone posting on the thread is not familiar with the characters, that's all.



It's been on for like years and years, I sometimes don't know who is who, let alone what there beef was with someone from series X

should have smoked less weed in the 90's i guess.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Couple of points just tripping round my brain.
> 
> Daenerys has "breaker of chains" as part of her name, she was heartbroken at losing a child and her dragons. Why suddenly does she want to kill rather than save people? Even the most twisted psychopath surely can't turn that far, that quickly.
> 
> ...


There was another phantom dragon.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2019)

A few things.

Firstly we all know they have been working outside of the books for the last couple of years..the writing is just not going to be as good without that source material.

I'm not sure Dany went mad, she just released the dragon (in her), it's been referenced a few times.  She's been betrayed by almost everyone since she crossed the sea and has lost many of her people.  

She knows she has no love in Westeros, only fear.  And remember Missandei's last word before being murdered...dracarys.

And no show could live up to the ridiculous hype we've had over the last 4 or 5 months.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> This sums up my view pretty accurately: https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/game-of-thrones-cersei-lannister-dead.html



See, I disagree with this. Apart from wondering why Qyburn didn't think to mount at least one scorpion on the Red Keep itself, I think this episode did a great job of showing how humans collapse into irrational, tumultuous fuck-ups in the face of utter chaos. All these people have been through so much, have schemed and lost and destroyed and seen loads of fucked up shit - at the point where resolution suddenly goes up in an unbelievable tornado of destruction, everyone is reduced to basic urges. The city folk stampede in terror, Arya flips from ice warrior to freaked out young woman, Danaerys disappears into her rage, Cersei watches everything she's worked for disappear in a matter of moments and finally understands that she's not indestructible, Jaime just wants to be with someone he loves as the world burns down. People aren't rational, not even carefully written plotters like Cersei.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> A few things.
> 
> Firstly we all know they have been working outside of the books for the last couple of years..the writing is just not going to be as good without that source material.


But why should this be necessarily the case? One weekend over coffee and biscuits with the still-living George RRRRRRRR Martin and a good screenwriter and the former could have got over the salient points to the latter. 
It could have least be made consistent.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yeah, what was that about? Just random small pots of the stuff that people had stuffed in their attic and forgotten about?





Crispy said:


> Dragon fire can't melt steel beams


False flag
#KLHoax
They're all crisis actors
The 'dragon' was an illusion by one of those baldy scotch wizards
Why would she roast her own people when she was on the brink of victory?
The big arrow things were switched off
Daenerys or we burn the country


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> But why should this be necessarily the case? One weekend over coffee and biscuits with the still-living George RRRRRRRR Martin and a good screenwriter and the former could have got over the salient points to the latter.
> It could have least be made consistent.


Being sympathetic, I think you can see at least somewhat how they're hampered by the logistics of film compared to books, most notably actors who are aging* and/or wanting to move onto other things. Hence the rushing and moving things into place for plot rather than character.

You do wonder though if they could have sacrificed some plots in order to have more time to develop fewer plots more in depth. But we'll have probably complained about that, too 

All that said, it does feel like they got GRRM's notes for the stuff beyond the books and didn't realise they had to add anything else.


*edit: not age shaming here - thinking as much about the younger actors, who are now quite a bit older than their characters are supposed to be (so I understand  ).


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2019)

Watched last night. Still waiting to find an AD version, so missed some detail. Had to read a recap. But some thoughts FWIW...

Overall I liked it. I suppose now I may be a little accustomed to the creaky lack of character interplay in some scenes, the highly inconsistent weaponry and marksmenship and the rushedness of it all. Which is a shame yeah but unless we waited another 15 years, we're weren't going to get the full fat GRRM goodness. But yes, as mentioned some great seens. Jamie, Tyrian, Arya and the hound. Kiburn quietly  pleading for Cercei to just GTFO already. 

The Dani's turn is believeable to me, it's the pace that's off. Since her brother got 'crowned' her whole life has been in pursuance of her manifest destiny in her self mitholigising role as the last Targarian. She knows of her father's and family propensity for insane cruelty. She has witnessed first hand the horrors and degradations of conquest. This is what happens in this world. So when she's persuaded to suspend her mission and divert her hard one military might into a war she didn't see coming, losing most of her forces in the process,  is seemingly betrayed by her closest advisors and lover, is feeling isolated in the land she's supposed to rule, it's not inconceivable that triggers something. A cruel petulant rage at these people she is meant to rule. Sometimes the wheell slips back. Like with Jamie.

Cercei's death wasn't out of character too much either. With her world literally crumbeling around her, her last thoughts are for wishing for her unborn baby, her and Jamie's legasy  to survive. Ranting and raving would have been cartoonish villainry. Leave that to Yourin. Since she burned the September her plotting has been calculated gamble after another. When these fail, what else is left. Sege mentality, resolve. Maybe she should have planned an escape strategy but when has she run away before. In the end there's the only things she cares about right there, with reality crashing in.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2019)

Oh yeah and the music has been excellent again this season. Liked the reprise of In the Light of the Seven at the end.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2019)

Humberto said:


> That's not what feminism is you jerk.


That's my point... you meanie.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 14, 2019)

I agree with the above mostly. Dani's turn is believable and is foreshadowed in the books, but this should have started much sooner or have gone on in a longer final series.


----------



## flypanam (May 14, 2019)

Is Jamie dead for sure? If not, he'll kill Dany. Jon will kill her dragon, as he's seen it's power and reason the world would be better off without them.


----------



## Cloo (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> This sums up my view pretty accurately: https://www.vulture.com/2019/05/game-of-thrones-cersei-lannister-dead.html


And if she died defiantly evil, a bunch of people would complain she died a one-dimensional bitch I suppose.

I still didn't really feel sorry for her - felt sad for Jamie who was true to what he said to Brienne. For all he's learned and been through, he can't stop loving his sister, vile as she is, and he convinced himself he deserved no better and was beyond redemption.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2019)

Of course he is dead.


----------



## cybershot (May 14, 2019)

Switch twitter to urban75


----------



## Sweet FA (May 14, 2019)

I liked it - best one this series anyway. At least you could see what was happening mostly. 

I don't have a massive problem suspending disbelief for Dani going bonkers and fucking everyone's shit up and by and large most of it kind of hangs together. The bits that stopped me being into the spectacle were:

The dragon doing exactly the same thing as last time but this time not getting shot...I thought we'd have some cool and cunning new dragon attack but instead everyone just missed...really underwhelming...(though I quite liked the dragon coming round the back and bursting out the front door). 

Cersei not having any kind of plan and then just being dead (OR IS SHE??1!?!!11!!?!); she's not really been in it this series so I thought she might be cooking up another dastardly anti dragon device for a spectacular end.


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2019)

Nah she dead. The show doesn't do deception. You saw a castle fall on their heads.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2019)

xenon said:


> The Dani's turn is believeable to me, it's the pace that's off. Since her brother got 'crowned' her whole life has been in pursuance of her manifest destiny in her self mitholigising role as the last Targarian. She knows of her father's and family propensity for insane cruelty. She has witnessed first hand the horrors and degradations of conquest. This is what happens in this world. So when she's persuaded to suspend her mission and divert her hard one military might into a war she didn't see coming, losing most of her forces in the process,  is seemingly betrayed by her closest advisors and lover, is feeling isolated in the land she's supposed to rule, it's not inconceivable that triggers something. A cruel petulant rage at these people she is meant to rule. Sometimes the wheell slips back. Like with Jamie.



Yeah I'd agree with that. The other thing is that she's been burning people since the first series (and later crucifying, etc). It's been entirely in character for her to kill people who she sees as having done her wrong throughout, and sometimes in large numbers as well. The change is in her seeing that circle of people against her as encompassing a whole city, rather than a more defined individual or group. It's not a leap from all round great person to crazed murderer, more from murderer who is just about OK by the standards of the world she lives in to one on the wrong side of that line. 

I do think the shortened series hasn't helped though, a couple more episodes could have fleshed it out much more, and some of the dialogue has been pretty poorly written.


----------



## Cloo (May 14, 2019)

Wondering if Dany might finish herself off after killing someone/s she cares about and then having a 'Oh fuck, what have I done' moment of clarity about y'know the ruined city and dead children etc


----------



## polly (May 14, 2019)

Having moaned about everyone moaning, I am going to moan: I love the idea of those 'making of' bits at the end, but those complete arses they put up are so beige and patronising. 'Oh we had the audience follow arya as she ran through Kings Landing because it's much more interesting than seeing loads of extras blown up'. Such insight into their art  

I also wanted Cersei to suffer more at the end. And Euron.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Nah she dead. The show doesn't do deception. You saw a castle fall on their heads.


They also generally always make a point of showing the actual death, not letting it happen off-screen.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> They also generally always make a point of showing the actual death, not letting it happen off-screen.



Stannis was killed off screen and people thought maybe he wasn't dead, so this isn't the first time.


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> It's been on for like years and years, I sometimes don't know who is who, let alone what there beef was with someone from series X
> 
> should have smoked less weed in the 90's i guess.



You really did smoke a lot of weed if you think this series started in the 90s.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Stannis was killed off screen and people thought maybe he wasn't dead, so this isn't the first time.


Jon was killed on screen and he's not dead


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)

scifisam said:


> You really did smoke a lot of weed if you think this series started in the 90s.



?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

Apart from Olenna, Varys, Stannis, Jon Arryn, Syrio Forel, The Tickler, Xaro Xhoan Daxo,  Grenn, Mag the Mighty, Lord and Lady Cerwyn, Ellia Sand and daughter, Stannis' wife, Lady Walda and baby, Ramsey Bolton (sort of), Greatjohn Umber, Shaggydog, Grey Wind, Lothar and Black Walder Frey, everybody's characters' deaths were shown on screen.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2019)

Dany crossed a line when she had the slavers of mereen crucified en masse. Just because they deserved it, its still a line. There's nothing out of character here imo, when neccesary she has never shied away from terrible violence in the past.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Dany crossed a line when she had the slavers of mereen crucified en masse. Just because they deserved it, its still a line. There's nothing out of character here imo, when neccesary she has never shied away from terrible violence in the past.


Difference being surely that they were slavers, not just innocent civilians?

I get she thought they were against her or something, "the slaves rose up as soon as I arrived" or something, but still...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Syrio Forel


Ah, yeah, but, he's definitely still around... 

Blackfish also died off screen. "Oh, that really good fighter? Yeah, he died somewhere over there. No, didn't see it, sure it was epic, though"


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2019)

The clues where always there.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah, yeah, but, he's definitely still around...
> 
> Blackfish also died off screen. "Oh, that really good fighter? Yeah, he died somewhere over there. No, didn't see it, sure it was epic, though"


Syrio Forel


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2019)

It was a great spectacle of an episode but the writing is just not there. Arya's journey was by far the best bit and it was really gut wrenching when she was almost trampled. The ending is being rushed and they're trying to give all the main characters an 'ending'. They could have left some of them open and left more room for the big characters IMO. Fascinated by the last episode. My prediction is still Daenery's to 'win' but everyone else to lose (& mostly die).


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2019)

polly said:


> Having moaned about everyone moaning, I am going to moan: I love the idea of those 'making of' bits at the end, but those complete arses they put up are so beige and patronising. 'Oh we had the audience follow arya as she ran through Kings Landing because it's much more interesting than seeing loads of extras blown up'. Such insight into their art
> 
> I also wanted Cersei to suffer more at the end. And Euron.



Euron suffered enough with the lines he was given by the scriptwriters. Let him be.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Euron suffered enough with the lines he was given by the scriptwriters. Let him be.


He really was just rubbish


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2019)

Euron was pantomime.  Still I did like his entrance into the show back in season 5 or whenever. I am the storm, brother and you are in my way...


----------



## polly (May 14, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Euron suffered enough with the lines he was given by the scriptwriters. Let him be.



 He was a great character tbf. The actor playing him just gave me the heebiejeebies.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2019)

One more episode to go then the TV show wankers are gonna be stuffed. 

At least us book wankers will have to books to delve into.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Difference being surely that they were slavers, not just innocent civilians?
> 
> I get she thought they were against her or something, "the slaves rose up as soon as I arrived" or something, but still...




She said to Jon that she was going to rule by fear cos she isn't loved by anybody (including him).  I'm not sure how much clearer they can make it.  She tried love, everybody she loved died or betrayed her.  Time for a bit of fear.

The theme of the whole show has been what people will do to get power.


----------



## moochedit (May 14, 2019)

Assumming Danny doesn't "win" next week (and she might win of course) then how are they going to kill the dragon?   (sorry dragon lovers but it is in the "evil camp" now)


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2019)

"A Song of Ice & Fire" refers to:

a) Jon Snow (Fire from Targaryen heritage, Ice from Stark).
b) Jon and Dany
c) Zombies vs Dragons
d) Starks vs Targaryens

Discuss


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Assumming Danny doesn't "win" next week (and she might win of course) then how are they going to kill the dragon?   (sorry dragon lovers but it is in the "evil camp" now)



Bronn and his crossbow.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2019)

Bran wargs into it and flies it off Esteros way.
Dani kills Tirian.
John kills Dani but is mortaly wounded himself.
Bron kills Bran, cos he's seen Bron is going to try to take Winterfell now that the 2 people who promised him High Garden are dead.
Sansa / Arya kills Bron. Sansa becomes defacto ruler.


----------



## joustmaster (May 14, 2019)

You know you people sound insane saying that something is rushed when it's four times the length of a standard film.


----------



## Cloo (May 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> Bronn and his crossbow.


Good point. It would be seriously shit if that didn't come into it somewhere, though I'd have thought Bronn would avoid the hell out of Kings Landing. Unless he's still hanging out in the North (says she having assumed everyone in Winter fell was now safe but MAYBE NOT!)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 14, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> They also generally always make a point of showing the actual death, not letting it happen off-screen.



I had similar wonders about Stannis's death. If you watch the scene, it cuts away and Briennes grunt as she slashes her sword could just have easily been her getting shot through the heart with an arrow.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> "A Song of Ice & Fire" refers to:
> 
> a) Jon Snow (Fire from Targaryen heritage, Ice from Stark).
> b) Jon and Dany
> ...



Can't be arsed. This isn't a uni.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> View attachment 170972


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Couple of points just tripping round my brain.
> 
> Daenerys has "breaker of chains" as part of her name, she was heartbroken at losing a child and her dragons. Why suddenly does she want to kill rather than save people? Even the most twisted psychopath surely can't turn that far, that quickly.
> 
> ...


She hadn't eaten anything for two weeks
Hangry 
I can relate to that


----------



## strung out (May 14, 2019)

Did anyone else pick up on the fact that Varys had been attempting to poison Daenerys with the help of the servant girl?

Martha: “She won’t eat,”
Varys: "We’ll try again at supper,”
Martha: “I think they’re watching me.”
Varys: “Who?”
Martha: “Her soldiers.”
Varys: “Of course they are. That’s their job. What have I told you, Martha?”
Martha: “The bigger the risk, the bigger the reward.”


----------



## moochedit (May 14, 2019)

strung out said:


> Did anyone else pick up on the fact that Varys had been attempting to poison Daenerys with the help of the servant girl?
> 
> Martha: “She won’t eat,”
> Varys: "We’ll try again at supper,”
> ...



Yes i noticed that second time i watched it.

Edit - maybe she has another go next episode


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2019)

I did wonder if she was being set up as some instigator or holder of a grudge to be acted on decades hence, setting up a sort of nextra generation, "some things never change..." bittersweet finale.

Maybe a bit obvious, though. Also, GoT tends to be driven by the big families rather than anonymous poor folk.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> "A Song of Ice & Fire" refers to:


It always makes me think of this.



Spoiler


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2019)

copliker said:


> It always makes me think of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hahaha. How much more black could it be? And the answer is none, none more black.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yes i noticed that second time i watched it.
> 
> Edit - maybe she has another go next episode


Who was he sending out those notes to?


----------



## Cloo (May 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> Who was he sending out those notes to?


Braavos? Dorn? May have some significance in final episode if he's been sending everyone messages saying 'Danaerys is going to defeat Cersei, but she's also going nuts and it's all about to go tits up in Westeros, so you might want to come help Jon Snow or whoever is left if you want an alliance with a ruler who isn't mad'


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2019)




----------



## spanglechick (May 14, 2019)

I thought Cersei going out with a whimper was great.  Villains, heroes... all are just kids inside playing at being grown up and hoping no one finds them out.  It was a lovely counterpoint to Dany who essentially was releasing her overtired toddler side.  

Cersei had all of her lifetime’s carefully plotted success, all of last week’s arrogance exposed as being brittle and momentary. Other than Qyburn (?) she has not a single intelligent, loyal voice around her.  How is she supposed to get her head round everything flipping so quickly? And she’s doomed, and it’s her own fault.  Of course she fucking cries.  You would too.  

As for Dany, she’s always been a spoiled brat.  She freed the slaves because she wanted to be a legend.  To be adulated and powerful. Since coming north she’s been unable to persuade people to treat her with the prostrate worshipping she expects.  Plus, it turns out she isn’t the heir.  Plus she’s lost her two closest allies and two of her children - the last three in quick succession.  She doesn’t trust Tyrion and the surrender plan was at his behest, I think her “fuck it” moment is absolutely in character.  She’s got very little left to lose. 

Greyworm turns because above anything else his loyalty is to Dany.  That’s the point of the unsullied, isn’t it? Unquestioning loyalty, the perfect soldier.  He has no particular alignment with Jon or Tyrion.  Plus he’s grieving.


----------



## moonsi til (May 14, 2019)

Did Greyworn start to fight when he saw Dany wasn’t stopping when the bells rang?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 14, 2019)

Yes


----------



## moonsi til (May 14, 2019)

That makes sense then as he was following his Queen though he was definitely full of his own rage.


----------



## Mogden (May 14, 2019)

Maybe it was just my autistic brain then. I'm not usually good with fantasy, I just thought a sniff of realism about the walls would have been nice. The thing is that the characters are difficult to follow at the best of times, I mean even the books and the TV series differ on deaths but to go from that tremendous episode 3 to this one. Meh. Yes I know Dany would always have the risk of going rouge but from a slow run up to it we've suddenly hit super sonic speed to the finish.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Did Greyworn start to fight when he saw Dany wasn’t stopping when the bells rang?



yep


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> That makes sense then as he was following his Queen though he was definitely full of his own rage.



his gal was beheaded. so full of anger


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Did Greyworn start to fight when he saw Dany wasn’t stopping when the bells rang?



That wasn't my initial impression. The sly look over his shoulder immediately reminded of Roose Bolton flashing his chainmail cuffs at Catelyn, as if it were a plan/trap all along, but Snow's survival proved me wrong on that point.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2019)

strung out said:


> Did anyone else pick up on the fact that Varys had been attempting to poison Daenerys with the help of the servant girl?



I did, but watching TYT review I was surprised they mostly didn't, as he's done this before. I remember a wine merchant who worked for him (I think towards the end of season one), and then a scorpion (?) during the interminable pyramid stage. That might not have been him at all, but as I said, it was during that "Oh Meesa, your dragons have eaten my children but I still love you" bollocks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Did Greyworn start to fight when he saw Dany wasn’t stopping when the bells rang?





S☼I said:


> Yes



She had specifically told him he would know the moment/the sign. Dany's meltdown was it. He threw a spear into an unarmed soldier's back. You remember Misandre's last words and how she died? Dany never once agreed to the 'once you hear the bells' plea..it was repeated but she never once said 'oh okay then.' I wasn't surprised by her behaviour.


----------



## Cloo (May 14, 2019)

Yes, she seemed deeply uncommitted to the bells surrender plan.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2019)

She was not going to let Tyrieon betray her again. She couldn't take that chance. He let Jamie go also. So he'd actually done so already.


----------



## Augie March (May 15, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2019)

Augie March said:


>



yeah, this is partly what i liked about the unnecessary massacre - it felt 'historically' true


----------



## Augie March (May 15, 2019)

moochedit said:


> how are they going to kill the dragon?



A plot hole. Dragons are quite susceptible to those apparently.


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2019)

ska invita said:


> yeah, this is partly what i liked about the unnecessary massacre - it felt 'historically' true


Btw in terms of what happens in the finale I'm rooting for a bleak new hard-line Dany led order with Jon getting betrayal punished a bonus...skulking off at the very least.


----------



## moochedit (May 15, 2019)

Augie March said:


>




The "liberation" of Iraq also springs to mind.


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2019)

Most of what I felt about this episode has been expressed already, but a couple of quick thoughts.

- As far as the action scenes went, I much preferred this week's episode to the much vaunted 'greatest battle in television history' wankfest showing the showndown with the White Walkers.

- The writing continues to feel lazy and amateurish. The timescale between major points in the storyline is all over the place. Armies and characters alike appear to materialise instantly between one confrontation and the next one. Quite pisspooor, hurried storytelling at times, as if the writers suddenly realised they had run out of episodes to wrap up the entire series and had to cram in everything in the remaining minutes available.

- Speaking of inconsistent storytelling, in the space of one episode we went from two dragons being proven to be highly vulnerable and nearly wiped out with relative ease with a relatively small number Scorpion weapons, to the one surviving dragon, which last week barely made it back to base a whimpering mess, suddenly impervious to and unconcerned by the much higher number of Scorpion weapons firing at him. Not to mention now boasting a massively more powerful and further-reaching firebreath that would give the M.O.A.B. a run for its money, and which could surely have destoyed the naval fleet taking pot shots at the dragons last week.

Having said all of that, I still enjoyed this episode, the second best of the series so far (second only to the 'preamble to the White Walkers battle' episode). But still a marked deterioration overall compared with previous seasons.


----------



## moochedit (May 15, 2019)

In ep 4 just before the dragon gets killed you see it strugling to fly. Also john says it is injured in a previous scene. That (plus the element of surprise) is why is was killed so easily as it couldn't react in time. Right after it you see loads of sporpians fired at dannys dragon and she dodges them easily. She doesn't get a shot in but in ep5 she uses the sun to hide herself.


----------



## Oula (May 15, 2019)

Gromit said:


> What's with that?
> Faceless men assassinate via cunning infiltration.
> Yet here she is wandering around literally telling people I'm Arya Stark.
> 
> ...


The hound didn't say he was going to kill Cersei, just that she was going to die anyway. 



May Kasahara said:


> See, I disagree with this. Apart from wondering why Qyburn didn't think to mount at least one scorpion on the Red Keep itself, I think this episode did a great job of showing how humans collapse into irrational, tumultuous fuck-ups in the face of utter chaos. All these people have been through so much, have schemed and lost and destroyed and seen loads of fucked up shit - at the point where resolution suddenly goes up in an unbelievable tornado of destruction, everyone is reduced to basic urges. The city folk stampede in terror, Arya flips from ice warrior to freaked out young woman, Danaerys disappears into her rage, Cersei watches everything she's worked for disappear in a matter of moments and finally understands that she's not indestructible, Jaime just wants to be with someone he loves as the world burns down. People aren't rational, not even carefully written plotters like Cersei.


THIS!!!! 



Augie March said:


>






ska invita said:


> yeah, this is partly what i liked about the unnecessary massacre - it felt 'historically' true


It made me think of Hiroshima and Nagasaki and Dany made me think of Churchill. As Rob Newman said about him "just because the enemy you are fighting is evil, or doesn't make you good"


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2019)

Game of Thrones fans petition for HBO to remake season 8 following controversial episode


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2019)

Yes to element of surprise.  They were ambushed by the iron fleet before. This time dany had a plan. They were pointed the wrong way. And she took them out quickly.


----------



## moochedit (May 15, 2019)

Regarding Arya not disgusing herself in KL. She hasn't been in KL for about 6 years and has aged and there are no photographs or TV news to worry about. In a city of million people she was unlikely to be noticed by anyone. Gendry was able in hide in KL in plain sight as well.


----------



## Oula (May 15, 2019)

Also, why would grey worm give a shit about innocent people. Hadn't he been raised to follow orders and kill since birth, like the stormtroopers in Star Wars


----------



## moochedit (May 15, 2019)

Oula said:


> Also, why would grey worm give a shit about innocent people. Hadn't he been raised to follow orders and kill since birth, like the stormtroopers in Star Wars



Greyworm also has a conversation with missandei in ep1 or 2 where they say they don't like the local people and don't feel welcome. (Can't remember the exact words)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Game of Thrones fans petition for HBO to remake season 8 following controversial episode


Fucksake it's only a tv show.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucksake it's only a tv show.


indeed, its pathetic


----------



## moochedit (May 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucksake it's only a tv show.





ruffneck23 said:


> indeed, its pathetic



This petition shit happened with the second star wars film as well.


----------



## maomao (May 15, 2019)

I quite enjoyed most of that after not likeing last week's episode at all. I don't see anything out of character about Danerys massacring the city. She's always been after power and vengeance for her family. I never trusted her as a 'breaker of chains'. Struggling a little with the effect of dragonfire on stone walls but not signing the petition on the basis of that episode.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 15, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Regarding Arya not disgusing herself in KL. She hasn't been in KL for about 6 years and has aged and there are no photographs or TV news to worry about. In a city of million people she was unlikely to be noticed by anyone. Gendry was able in hide in KL in plain sight as well.



Davos pointed this out in an earlier episode as well.


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2019)

I think it'd been hinting all season that Daenerys was going to turn ruthless eventually, though I myself thought it would have been limited to her eventually offing Jon Snow to ensure she gets the throne. I hadn't expected her to fully go postal like that 

Regarding Cersei, whereas I can sympathise with TV critics arguing that as one of the best villains of the entire series she might have deserved a more combative/ high profile demise, I still found her final moments perfectly credible. At the end of the day she wasn't an all-out, 100% evil archvillain like Ramsay, who had no humane qualities whatosever. Cersei had always shown deep emotions of love for her own children, and I can perfectly believe that as it became apparent that her unborn child, the only one of all her children who had not been killed, was also about to perish with her, anguish and despair overwhelmed her. It is a very tragic story for her in that respect, and I actually felt sorry.

Had not she been pregnant however, her final moments would have been completely out of character. Remember how calm and composed she was during an earlier siege of the city, and more than willing to take her own life to spare herself what would have awaited if the city had fallen.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 15, 2019)

I got really sick of the 'Cersei loves her children' trope. Everyone loves their children, that's not something you can hang a characterisation on. Also for someone who loved her children she seemed fine with the fact she had driven her son to suicide and was happy to jump onto his throne before his body was cold.

Cersei was never suited to the role of all-out villain IMO and I lost interest in her once she became an unrepentant mass murderer and started dressing up like a steampunk nazi.


----------



## moochedit (May 15, 2019)

Never liked cersei. The only time i cheered her on was when she blew up that annoying religious cult in the end of series 6. Mainly because it helped to move the story on.


----------



## emanymton (May 15, 2019)

moochedit said:


> The "liberation" of Iraq also springs to mind.


Apparently Bush was an inspiration for her character.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 15, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I got really sick of the 'Cersei loves her children' trope. Everyone loves their children, that's not something you can hang a characterisation on. Also for someone who loved her children she seemed fine with the fact she had driven her son to suicide and was happy to jump onto his throne before his body was cold.
> 
> Cersei was never suited to the role of all-out villain IMO and I lost interest in her once she became an unrepentant mass murderer and started dressing up like a steampunk nazi.



I don't think it's true that everyone loves their children. Did Tywin love his children? Roose Bolton? Craster? Even outside of this GOT fantasy world, it's not hard to find people who don't. Obviously it's not the entirety of her characterisation but clearly the trauma of losing her children pushed Cersei to more heartless and vindictive behaviour.


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I got really sick of the 'Cersei loves her children' trope. Everyone loves their children, that's not something you can hang a characterisation on. Also for someone who loved her children she seemed fine with the fact she had driven her son to suicide and was happy to jump onto his throne before his body was cold.


 I’m not looking at it from the angle that caring for her children made her okay-ish; it clearly it didn’t and she was still a thoroughly awful person. What I was suggesting is that she wasn’t emotionally dead and that her children was the one subject where she would have been emotionally vulnerable. In other words, her behaviour and state of sorrow in those final moments as she thought of her unborn child were perfectly compatible with her overall personality.


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Game of Thrones fans petition for HBO to remake season 8 following controversial episode


Hah brilliant.

Someone mentioned Why are the talking heads at the end of the show explaining story decisions so bland? I reckon they're petrified at the reaction of "fans". They've got fear in their eyes!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Hah brilliant.
> 
> Someone mentioned Why are the talking heads at the end of the show explaining story decisions so bland? I reckon they're petrified at the reaction of "fans". They've got fear in their eyes!


what talking heads at the end of the show?


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2019)

As an unrelated observation, it will be news to no one that Peter Dinklage is an extraordinary good actor. But the scene this week when he goes to free his brother, and then thanks him for his life and effectively says goodbye to him  was a new high for me. When he was telling Jaime he was the only person who had never treated him like a monster I got a lump in my throat


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> As an unrelated observation, it will be news to no one that Peter Dinklage is an extraordinary good actor. But the scene this week when he goes to free his brother, and then thanks him for his life and effectively says goodbye to him  was a new high for me. When he was telling Jaime he was the only person who had never treated him like a monster I got a lump in my throat


Some of the acting has been incredible. Peter Dinklage, Lena Headey, Rory McCann and Gwendolyn Christie in particular.


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2019)

I wouldn't include Gwendolyn Christie in that list.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I wouldn't include Gwendolyn Christie in that list.


It's not your list.

Do your own.


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what talking heads at the end of the show?


If you download it from the Hbo screening there's 10 minutes at the end of every episode which is a bit like dvd extras the making of type of thing, I think with a writer and director, but I can't say for sure as i try not to watch it. No idea who else gets that section


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2019)

Once again The Simpsons predicted the future...


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It's not your list.
> 
> Do your own.



I wouldn't include Gwendolyn Christie in that list.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I wouldn't include Gwendolyn Christie in that list.


and why not? She's marvellous, though her character has been badly let down by the writers


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> and why not? She's marvellous, though her character has been badly let down by the writers



cannot think of a single scene that stands out acting wise to be worthy of high praise. yes, she was perfectly cast. But that is all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> cannot think of a single scene that stands out acting wise to be worthy of high praise. yes, she was perfectly cast. But that is all.


wow your'e so edgy , think you better post your own list.

actually nah dont bother


----------



## bendeus (May 15, 2019)

T & P said:


> Once again The Simpson predicted the future...



Who actually finds/connects this stuff???


----------



## JimW (May 16, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

bendeus said:


> Who actually finds/connects this stuff???



Lazy journalists who also search redit posts for got theories. The amount of times I've seen "according to redit member so and so"...articles


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2019)

JimW said:


>


That meme is like ten years old. Amazed that I recognise it


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> think you better post your own list.


 
Sure, son. 

Hot pie
Dantos Hollard
Ghost


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2019)

hard is the man who calls another man son on the internet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> hard is the man who calls another man son on the internet.


especially when he is 9 years my junior


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

free more dayz till the final eppy...


----------



## moochedit (May 16, 2019)

Poss spoiler for next week..



Spoiler: Spoiler



Jaime may not be dead after all 

Game Of Thrones: Court documents reveal Jaime Lannister's lifespan in season 8 | Metro News

Metro.co.uk: The Game of Thrones cast have basically confirmed Jaime Lannister is alive ahead of finale.
The Game of Thrones cast have basically confirmed Jaime Lannister is alive ahead of finale | Metro News


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2019)

FUCKING. SPOILERS.

edit: sorry, that's possibly a bit much, but c'mon


----------



## moochedit (May 16, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> FUCKING. SPOILERS.
> 
> edit: sorry, that's possibly a bit much, but c'mon



Opps. Sorry about that. It may be wrong.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Opps. Sorry about that. It may be wrong.


I know, but when it's stuff like reports rather than simple fan speculation it feels like a bigger thing.

Thanks for editing  And apologies again for the robust response


----------



## N_igma (May 16, 2019)

I’m calling bullshit on that one. Then again it’s Season 8 GoT so fuck knows it could be the second coming of JC for all we know.


----------



## moochedit (May 16, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler



anyway thinking about the "court docs" link, would appearing in the episode as a corpse count for a fee


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 16, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> anyway thinking about the "court docs" link, would appearing in the episode as a corpse count for a fee


Iain Glenn and Alfie Allen were both in the opening credits for the episode where they were cremated.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

Utter rubbish theorem


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know, but when it's stuff like reports rather than simple fan speculation it feels like a bigger thing.
> 
> Thanks for editing  And apologies again for the robust response



I can assure u prince Obern Martell won't be coming back.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Poss spoiler for next week..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler speculation



credit for a head on a spike methinks


----------



## Fez909 (May 16, 2019)

Someone posted an image the other day complaining that The Mountain was harder to kill than the Night King.

If it turns out Jamie fucking Lannister is harder to kill than either, then that says everything about this season....


----------



## souljacker (May 16, 2019)

I quite enjoyed this episode. Lots of madness and death and destruction. I'm not sure about the destructive power of flame mind, but the bit where the dragon blows the doors open from inside was quite ace. The Clegane fight was also fun.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Someone posted an image the other day complaining that The Mountain was harder to kill than the Night King.
> 
> If it turns out Jamie fucking Lannister is harder to kill than either, then that says everything about this season....



Jamie is certified dead. I would bet my month wage on it. This the theory is a non starter


----------



## D'wards (May 16, 2019)

Fing is, yeah, that all speciation may be a spoiler cos some soul sucking jerk leaked the end. 
So I'm taking no chances and reading nowt


----------



## agricola (May 16, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Some of the acting has been incredible. Peter Dinklage, Lena Headey, Rory McCann and Gwendolyn Christie in particular.



... which has been my biggest gripe with season 8.  All of them have been utterly wasted, reduced to cut-out stereotypes of their characters because of dreadful writing and a complete lack of time.  Cersei spent ep 5 mostly staring from a balcony, then politely tiptoed past the Hound and finally cried a bit before having a castle apparently fall on her.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Jamie is certified dead. I would bet my month wage on it. This the theory is a non starter



Hmm.  If Jamie is really dead, do you not think there would have been a shot of his dead body?  I reckon it's a trick...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 16, 2019)

souljacker said:


> I quite enjoyed this episode. Lots of madness and death and destruction. I'm not sure about the destructive power of flame mind, but the bit where the dragon blows the doors open from inside was quite ace. The Clegane fight was also fun.



I did enjoy it despite the general daftness, but again it was too long. We saw enough devastation to get the idea that WHAT DANY IS DOING IS BAD but then there was just more and more and more. The Hound got enough of a kicking to kill him three times over and kept going anyway. Arya escaped certain doom by the skin of her teeth eight, nine times at least. If you've only got an hour of script then give us an hour of telly for fuck's sake.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I did enjoy it despite the general daftness, but again it was too long. We saw enough devastation to get the idea that WHAT DANY IS DOING IS BAD but then there was just more and more and more. The Hound got enough of a kicking to kill him three times over and kept going anyway. Arya escaped certain doom by the skin of her teeth eight, nine times at least. If you've only got an hour of script then give us an hour of telly for fuck's sake.


Yes Hound lived too long but this was probably fan service for all this Clegmania thing everyone seems to have heard of

The length of the attack I liked... War is relentless and this captured that. Likewise survivors always count all the many moments they could've died...

Arya had a lucky run but I really hope she is dead now... Surely she is.

The biggest groanfest for me was Jamie v Boaty McBoatface, them both conveniently meeting on that beach, Boaty having just swum a few miles from destroyed boat, Jamie getting what looked like two serious shanks to the arm and gut...wincing a bit and then carrying on. Should be out cold. Cersei says to him "you're hurt"...bit of an understatement.

Should've just skipped the soap opera dick fight and let him get crushed in better shape.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 16, 2019)

ska invita said:


> The biggest groanfest for me was Jamie v Boaty McBoatface, them both conveniently meeting on that beach, Boaty having just swum a few miles from destroyed boat, Jamie getting what looked like two serious shanks to the arm and gut...wincing a bit and then carrying on. Should be out cold. Cersei says to him "you're hurt"...bit of an understatement.



Yeah that was just plain bad writing.


----------



## maomao (May 16, 2019)

'Hurt' tends to mean mortally wounded in GoT. Jorah said he was hurt ten seconds before he died two weeks ago. I'm sure it's been used like that before too.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmm.  If Jamie is really dead, do you not think there would have been a shot of his dead body?  I reckon it's a trick...



how you gonna get a shot of his dead bod under all dat rubble? If the hound is dead, would we not have seen a shot of his boh dee?


----------



## agricola (May 16, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah that was just plain bad writing.



As a character he (McBoatface) has been almost entirely pointless; in fact I'd much rather have had a proper Dorne plotline in the show than the bad version of the McBoatfaces, who are probably the books most poorly written characters anyway.


----------



## ska invita (May 16, 2019)

maomao said:


> 'Hurt' tends to mean mortally wounded in GoT. Jorah said he was hurt ten seconds before he died two weeks ago. I'm sure it's been used like that before too.


yeah, but he was 'hurt' when he couldnt stand up on the beach having taken two serious wounds...i thought his ten seconds had come!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2019)

agricola said:


> As a character he (McBoatface) has been almost entirely pointless.


Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.

Was even disappointed with his death, felt he should have died mid "I'm the man who killed Jamie Lannister", so the irony of what it had cost him was felt more.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

That I killed JL line was pretty pointless considering no one saw him killing the kingslayer, so no songs would be written for this victory....


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2019)

Wait, _North_ Macedonia


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> how you gonna get a shot of his dead bod under all dat rubble? If the hound is dead, would we not have seen a shot of his boh dee?



Hmm.  I'm just not convinced both Cersei and Jamie are dead.  We'll see!


----------



## agricola (May 16, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wait, _North_ Macedonia



they mean Paeonia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2019)

agricola said:


> they mean Paeonia


Wrong thread, that was supposed to be on the Eurovision thread


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2019)

agricola said:


> As a character he (McBoatface) has been almost entirely pointless;...


Captured the Sandsnakes, captured Yara's fleet, got Dany's boats when they were heading to (wherever), killed a dragon.

And was the catalyst for Theon.


----------



## agricola (May 16, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Captured the Sandsnakes, captured Yara's fleet, got Dany's boats when they were heading to (wherever), killed a dragon.
> 
> And was the catalyst for Theon.



Four out of five of those are because the writers couldnt think of sensible ways by which all of that would happen.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 16, 2019)

I hope in the final episode most are killed and it ends up with the Iron Bank ruling via a proxy, introducing capitalism to Westeros


----------



## mx wcfc (May 16, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmm.  I'm just not convinced both Cersei and Jamie are dead.  We'll see!


It was a pretty lame death scene for two key characters.  Like you, I can see their "deaths" being a red herring - somehow one or both survives and goes on to avenge the other's death.


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Never liked cersei. The only time i cheered her on was when she blew up that annoying religious cult in the end of series 6. Mainly because it helped to move the story on.


I've got a bit of a crush on her tbh although she does seem to be a bit challenging


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2019)

The guys in the office think danny is more attractive. but I've always loved Cersi. She is my gal.  Looks sexy as hell with long hair and short hair.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 17, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Game of Thrones fans petition for HBO to remake season 8 following controversial episode



"Lots of people like to sign polls"
"Lots of cunts"


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Game of Thrones fans petition for HBO to remake season 8 following controversial episode


I know they won't but HBO should see this as an opportunity. 
Look at how many franchises have made money from reboots. What Hulk / Spiderman reboots are we on now?

If they rebooted the last series as requested it would sell. The fan base is there. KerChing!


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> "Lots of people like to sign polls"
> "Lots of cunts"


See what you did there


----------



## moochedit (May 17, 2019)

Gromit said:


> I know they won't but HBO should see this as an opportunity.
> Look at how many franchises have made money from reboots. What Hulk / Spiderman reboots are we on now?
> 
> If they rebooted the last series as requested it would sell. The fan base is there. KerChing!



They could remake it as a "choose your own adventure" like that netflix black mirror show (which i haven't seen). Then everyone gets the ending they want. (not a serious suggestion).


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2019)

moochedit said:


> They could remake it as a "choose your own adventure" like that netflix black mirror show (which i haven't seen). Then everyone gets the ending they want. (not a serious suggestion).


Although said in jest... I'd trust their writers to do a bang up job. Better than the current team at least.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> The guys in the office think danny is more attractive. but I've always loved Cersi. She is my gal.  Looks sexy as hell with long hair and short hair.



Cersi, surprisingly wiith her age, has a superior bod.
Dany is the skinny flabby type, can tell with her arms.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 17, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Cersi, surprisingly wiith her age, has a superior bod.
> Dany is the skinny flabby type, can tell with her arms.


Really? You're going down this road?


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Cersi, surprisingly wiith her age, has a superior bod.
> Dany is the skinny flabby type, can tell with her arms.


You too can have a bod like Cersi. Phone the casting agent and ask for the number of her body double. Oh and you'll need some CGI software to superimpose your head.


----------



## Santino (May 17, 2019)

Gromit said:


> You too can have a bod like Cersi. Phone the casting agent and ask for the number of her body double. Oh and you'll need some CGI software to superimpose your head.


Fuck off Gromit


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 17, 2019)

What is happening to my once glorious thread?!?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2019)

Santino said:


> Fuck off Gromit


And Virtual Blue


----------



## Cloo (May 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> That I killed JL line was pretty pointless considering no one saw him killing the kingslayer, so no songs would be written for this victory....


I  thought the point was that actually he wasn't going to get any recognition for it, so yes, his final gloat was ultimately foiled.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2019)

It's a curious one, because I certainly felt it meant something to _him, _even without an audience, but that might just be me projecting a bit. He certainly seemed the type to want an audience, to have people know it was him.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 17, 2019)

Cloo said:


> I  thought the point was that actually he wasn't going to get any recognition for it, so yes, his final gloat was ultimately foiled.



And if people did know they'd just be all like what were you even doing on that beach in the first place? And how did you swim ashore while carrying a fucking sword?


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> And if people did know they'd just be all like what were you even doing on that beach in the first place? And how did you swim ashore while carrying a fucking sword?



And how did your eyeliner stay on in that salt water?


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's a curious one, because I certainly felt it meant something to _him, _even without an audience, but that might just be me projecting a bit. He certainly seemed the type to want an audience, to have people know it was him.


Maybe the scene was a piss-poor attempt at breaking the fourth wall?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2019)

In that case he definitely should have broken into song.


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> And if people did know they'd just be all like what were you even doing on that beach in the first place? And how did you swim ashore while carrying a fucking sword?



he wasn't carrying a sword. it was a dagger. why cant you swim with a dagger around your waist? You hear him unsheathe it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2019)

Same reason dogs can't look up: science.


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2019)

are you being fucking serious or stupid?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 17, 2019)

Also isn't Dany doing the whole burning massacre thing just highlighting the fact that those who wage war in the name of a good cause are always the more monstrous and destructive?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 17, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Also isn't Dany doing the whole burning massacre thing just highlighting the fact that those who wage war in the name of a good cause are always the more monstrous and destructive?


Everyone's cause is a good cause.


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Also isn't Dany doing the whole burning massacre thing just highlighting the fact that those who wage war in the name of a good cause are always the more monstrous and destructive?


That's why I hope the ending is a bleak new tyrannical queendom and the moral being fuck the monarchs and there's no such thing as a good war , power corrupts etc


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> are you being fucking serious or stupid?


Are those the only two options


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 171301


Theres also the option to kill everyone


----------



## Supine (May 17, 2019)

I'm loving the series but also enjoying fans lose their shit because the story isn't going the way they want. Next Monday will be fire!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Theres also the option to kill everyone


not now winter has come and gone


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 17, 2019)

Supine said:


> I'm loving the series but also enjoying fans lose their shit because the story isn't going the way they want. Next Monday will be fire!!!


I think you'll find last SUNDAY was fire.


----------



## Cloo (May 18, 2019)

Supine said:


> I'm loving the series but also enjoying fans lose their shit because the story isn't going the way they want. Next Monday will be fire!!!


I'm going to have to stay off Twitter on Monday because everyone got so spoilerific last week after having been pretty good previously. None of the things I accidentally picked up were massively surprising, but it was a bit annoying.


----------



## moochedit (May 18, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I think you'll find last SUNDAY was fire.



Monday in the UK.


----------



## moochedit (May 18, 2019)

Cloo said:


> I'm going to have to stay off Twitter on Monday because everyone got so spoilerific last week after having been pretty good previously. None of the things I accidentally picked up were massively surprising, but it was a bit annoying.



I booked the monday off so i can watch at 2am for that reason


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

Supine said:


> I'm loving the series but also enjoying fans lose their shit because the story isn't going the way they want. Next Monday will be fire!!!


Interesting. Do you distinguish from those who feel it has become too narrative incoherent to remain with their disbelief suspended and have had something of a gestalt shift in that respect? And those who think that the use of magic as a consistent "fantasy technology" broke down this season, it became nothing but a deus ex machina to ramp up and down as per plot needs rather than maintaining a coherent presence? GRRM famously has a "soft magic" system, one of the illustrating examples of it (Sanderson and GRRM are pretty good mates) but even soft magic systems have to be consistent if they are to be used for plot resolution (i.e. the wild swings in dragons abilities).

Obviously its a world of opinions and theories you might say, each to their own! I was just curious about how you seen your comment fitting into the wider discussion.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 171301



Ah but the new series will clear everything up.

*New series comes out*

Oh. Ok then. Fuck.


----------



## A380 (May 18, 2019)

I think the should bring back a zombie Sean Bean .


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 18, 2019)

A380 said:


> I think the should bring back a zombie Sean Bean .


If only he'd kept his noggin they would have at the Battle of Winterfell.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> If only he'd kept his noggin they would have at the Battle of Winterfell.


The Silent Sisters only return the bones, though I think that his skull was among those bones.


----------



## polly (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Obviously its a world of opinions and theories you might say, each to their own! I was just curious about how you seen your comment fitting into the wider discussion.



I think you might be taking it all a bit too seriously.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

polly said:


> I think you might be taking it all a bit too seriously.


 sorry for getting in the way of you all gloating at nerds. Clearly you are all way too cool for people like me.


----------



## agricola (May 18, 2019)

A380 said:


> I think the should bring back a zombie Sean Bean .



they could have had a zombie Waymar Royce coming up against his dad


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Interesting. Do you distinguish from those who feel it has become too narrative incoherent to remain with their disbelief suspended and have had something of a gestalt shift in that respect? And those who think that the use of magic as a consistent "fantasy technology" broke down this season, it became nothing but a deus ex machina to ramp up and down as per plot needs rather than maintaining a coherent presence? GRRM famously has a "soft magic" system, one of the illustrating examples of it (Sanderson and GRRM are pretty good mates) but even soft magic systems have to be consistent if they are to be used for plot resolution (i.e. the wild swings in dragons abilities).
> 
> Obviously its a world of opinions and theories you might say, each to their own! I was just curious about how you seen your comment fitting into the wider discussion.


It's just a tv show
eta:


----------



## polly (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> sorry for getting in the way of you all gloating at nerds. Clearly you are all way too cool for people like me.



There's really no need for that  No one's gloating at nerds - I identify as a nerd! But tbh you sounded like you were sneering, which is why I posted. I respect the fact that some people want to obsess over it, and you all fill your boots, but you must know that it's quite funny from the outside because really it's just a TV show made from some (pretty trashy  ) books.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just a tv show



lol 
Just another nerd hating oaf.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

polly said:


> No one's gloating at nerds .


Please dont lie. 


> also enjoying fans lose their shit because the story isn't going the way they want. Next Monday will be fire!!!


----------



## xenon (May 18, 2019)

Anyone read Martin's novellas set in the same world. The Hedge Knight etc? Any good? I think I'll need a GoTish digestif.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> lol
> Just another nerd hating oaf.


it's just a tv show. nerd yourself off but the fact remains, as polly said - they were trash in the first place - enjoyable but total nonsense that of course doesn't bear the scrutiny you are needlessly giving it. why put yourself through this kind of stress, it will only disappoint.


----------



## xenon (May 18, 2019)

Hating? pfft.  A bit of light joshing.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> they were trash in the first place - enjoyable but total nonsense that of course doesn't bear the scrutiny you are needlessly giving it. *why put yourself through this kind of stress,* it will only disappoint.


Perhaps at your level of functioning, imagining someone having "stress" makes you feel superior to them. 
But do you really think you have any clue about what entertains me and I enjoy? 
Gloat away. Have fun. All this sturm und drang came from me trying to get someone to clarify who they were seething about.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Perhaps at your level of functioning, imagining someone having "stress" makes you feel superior to them.
> But do you really think you have any clue about what entertains me and I enjoy?
> Gloat away. Have fun. All this sturm und drang came from me trying to get someone to clarify who they were seething about.


it's just a tv show dude.
it's not me that's sneering anyway, it's you


----------



## polly (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Please dont lie.



Ok, then we're back to 'you're taking it too seriously'. And please don't call me a liar. This is a ridiculous conversation


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

polly said:


> Ok, then we're back to 'you're taking it too seriously'. And please don't call me a liar. This is a ridiculous conversation


"Lets laugh at all these people"
"Who are you laughing at precisely?"
"Grrr you are taking it too seriously (and show us up)"
Mocking people is fun. Just dont lie about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> "Lets laugh at all these people"
> "Who are you laughing at precisely?"
> "Grrr you are taking it too seriously (and show us up)"
> Mocking people is fun. Just dont lie about it.


it definitely is fun mocking silly people. which is why you're also doing it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Interesting. Do you distinguish from those who feel it has become too narrative incoherent to remain with their disbelief suspended and have had something of a gestalt shift in that respect? And those who think that the use of magic as a consistent "fantasy technology" broke down this season, it became nothing but a deus ex machina to ramp up and down as per plot needs rather than maintaining a coherent presence? GRRM famously has a "soft magic" system, one of the illustrating examples of it (Sanderson and GRRM are pretty good mates) but even soft magic systems have to be consistent if they are to be used for plot resolution (i.e. the wild swings in dragons abilities).
> 
> Obviously its a world of opinions and theories you might say, each to their own! I was just curious about how you seen your comment fitting into the wider discussion.


^^^^
such pompous grandiosity is worthy of derision.


----------



## polly (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> "Lets laugh at all these people"
> "Who are you laughing at precisely?"
> "Grrr you are taking it too seriously (and show us up)"
> Mocking people is fun. Just dont lie about it.



Mocking is not the same thing as gloating


----------



## imposs1904 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> ^^^^
> such pompous grandiosity is worthy of derision.


No worries my little friend. I have been derided for much of my life. 
Its really no skin of my nose. But I asked the originator to be clearer on who they were deriding, or mocking but apparently not gloating. We would not want that term used now would we .
And I take it "grandiosity" is not pompous, when someone like you uses it.


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> No worries my little friend. I have been derided for much of my life.
> Its really no skin of my nose. But I asked the originator to be clearer on who they were deriding, or mocking but apparently not gloating. We would not want that term used now would we .
> And I take it "grandiosity" is not pompous, when someone like you uses it.



I think your over thinking things. It's only a TV show FFS


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

Supine said:


> I think your over thinking things.


Funny old world. For all the years I have posted on  these threads its only since I asked you to clarify who you were mocking that "over thinking" became a thing. 
Enjoy yourself. You have one day left, those of us who can read books have decades yet before GRRM gives us an ending.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Funny old world. For all the years I have posted on  these threads its only since I asked you to clarify who you were mocking that "over thinking" became a thing.
> Enjoy yourself. You have one day left, those of us who can read books have decades yet before GRRM gives us an ending.


you're not helping yourself here.


----------



## maomao (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> those of us who can read books


If you're going to try and use basic literacy as evidence of your superior intellect you might want to use  better proof than poorly written tripe like Martin's.


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Funny old world. For all the years I have posted on  these threads its only since I asked you to clarify who you were mocking that "over thinking" became a thing.
> Enjoy yourself. You have one day left, those of us who can read books have decades yet before GRRM gives us an ending.



I didn't try to mock anyone. And for the record I even managed to read all of the books. Twat.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

maomao said:


> If you're going to try and use basic literacy as evidence of your superior intellect you might want to use  better proof than poorly written tripe like Martin's.


I wish I could mislike this post


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2019)

This is interesting:
A Game of Thrones fan perfectly explains why season 8 ‘feels different’ using George RR Martin’s book


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 18, 2019)

Supine said:


> I didn't try to mock anyone. .





> also enjoying fans lose their shit because the story isn't going the way they want. Next Monday will be fire!!!


----------



## Supine (May 18, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


>



I don't see that as mocking & I stand by my observation. Did you sign the petition to have S8 remade


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2019)

enjoying someone losing their shit is not mocking them


----------



## YouSir (May 18, 2019)

xenon said:


> Anyone read Martin's novellas set in the same world. The Hedge Knight etc? Any good? I think I'll need a GoTish digestif.



Yep, they're worth a read. Long way from the main series really but they're no big investment and if you're looking to fill a gap they'll do the job.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 19, 2019)

I'm going to start a petition to have the last few pages of this thread redone properly


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 19, 2019)

xenon said:


> Anyone read Martin's novellas set in the same world. The Hedge Knight etc? Any good? I think I'll need a GoTish digestif.


They're not bad actually. I have them as PDFs, PM me your email address and you can have them for free if you like?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2019)

Very late new contender for the Iron Throne


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

15 mins to go


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> 15 mins to go


I thought so but not on NOW TV till 03.20


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2019)

She had to die, for the way she delivered those final lines.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2019)

Jesus, this is weak, so far. Bran as king? Everyone showing up in KL. About 1/3 a season of story told in 60 minutes, over half of which have been without dialogue. With People doing stuff that is inconsistent and out of character.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2019)

It was going okay until the final Dany scene. Utter shite since then and far to rushed. The Bran scene is utter cringe.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2019)

They subverted my expectation that the ending would at least not be a pile of unmitigated shite.

This episode makes the entire rest of the season look like high art by comparison.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2019)

It was laughably bad. The final montage was okay, mainly because it reminded you of why you liked the books/films in the first place.


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

Surely you are happy that jon patted the direwolfs head this time?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2019)

Who the fuck is Bran? Why would anyone want him to be King? Why did he send his brother to the wall? Why did they not bother to even try and wrap up character arcs for Sansa, Arya, Grey Worm etc? Nobody feels complete. 

The democracy joke was vaguely amusing, if a little out of tone. One of the few redeeming features. 

I'm genuinely annoyed by this. Just awful.. I can't find the words. Just dumbstruck with disappointment.


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I'm genuinely annoyed by this. Just awful.. I can't find the words. Just dumbstruck with disappointment.



Awful because?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Awful because?



I'm in company and don't have the time to dissect everything that I didn't like about this episode, but the lack of arcs being resolved in any depth is the main let down...


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2019)

My previous criticisms of this season still stand but but I'm not unhappy with where we ended up. All of the main characters left standing have a chance of forging some happiness which feels true to them, even Jon is clearly going to sod off from the wall and go and be in the Far North with the free folk.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2019)

Lads, it's only a TV show.


----------



## fishfinger (May 20, 2019)

It was a better ending than "Lost"'s.


----------



## emanymton (May 20, 2019)

About 30 minutes in, I was thinking they need to start moving the plot along. A few minutes later. Oh, I wonder what they will do with the rest of the episode.


----------



## Me76 (May 20, 2019)

I don't particularly like how it turned out, but can't really see what else they would have done.  

I am looking forward to starting from 1 again at the weekend.  Although I'm not looking forward to the standard dropping as I watch through again.  I don't know whether being prepared for it is better or worse.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

It was alright, as far as it could have been given how poorly-paced and often nonsensical the last couple of episodes have been. Some great acting, some nice touches ("Uncle - sit. Please", Arya going off to be Leif Ericsson, Ghost getting a fuss, etc). 
But I should have been in bits at some points - I cry at _adverts, _FFS - and I just wasn't, because no buildup. 

Only just managed not to wreck the whole thing. Which is a shame, because it could and should have been so much better.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 20, 2019)

I was fine with "it's only a TV show" up until this. But this was just shit. And maybe it is only a TV show, but when you feel invested in any story, it does piss you off when they offer something this weak to wrap it up. I'm sure I'm already over it, in terms of having any  kind of emotional response, but it was still a rubbish end to a bad season. I was rather hoping that season 8 would be great, and then when it turned out it wouldn't be, I was rather hoping the last episode might close down each character in an interesting way. But for so many characters, who had spent the entire series changing, and by the time they actually changed, there wasn't much for them to do. Sansa and Arya, in particular. Bran, to a lesser extent (cos he never developed much of a character). Gendry, Bron, Brienne, Pod.  They just all lived happily ever after ruling a city that presumably doesn't have many people left in it. Sure, some of them were involved in the battle of winterfell, but winning fights was never where the dramatic satisfaction came from in the show. 

And John Snow going to the wall was such a shit idea. I wasn't desperate for him to be king, but honestly, if that's their best attempt at reaching an unexpected but dramatically fulfilling end, then... I don't know.  Thinking about it, if it had been told right, it might not have felt so disappointing.  I suppose I can see a smidgen of irony. But it felt ridiculous, because they'd just unanimously elected a king that had no experience of leadership, who punished a loved family member for the crime of killing a genocidal maniac to appease some foreign soldiers who were all leaving anyway. And they did it with some of the clunkiest dialogue ever written. 

I'm not gonna go on about this, or keep responding to replies, because going on too much about any film/show/book is quite tedious.  But it was shit. Really, really shit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 20, 2019)

You should've all just asked me. I watched the first episode years ago and decided it was disappointing back then so never bothered with the rest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yo should've all just asked me. I watched the first episode years ago and decided it was disappointing back then so never bothered with the rest.


I was just the same with Breaking Bad.


----------



## flypanam (May 20, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> And John Snow going to the wall was such a shit idea. I wasn't desperate for him to be king, but honestly, if that's their best attempt at reaching an unexpected but dramatically fulfilling end, then... I don't know.  Thinking about it, if it had been told right, it might not have felt so disappointing.  I suppose I can see a smidgen of irony. But it felt ridiculous, because they'd just unanimously elected a king that had no experience of leadership, who punished a loved family member for the crime of killing a genocidal maniac to appease some foreign soldiers who were all leaving anyway. And they did it with some of the clunkiest dialogue ever written.



How he couldn't have just stayed King in the North I dunno? Not as if the North was/is beholden to the rest of Westeros...

Was never going to be a great ending like the Sopranos but it could have been better.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Lads, it's only a TV show.



It's a book too actually.


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2019)

from r/freefolk:


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

STUPID FUCKING ARTICLE WITH "WHO GETS THE IRON THRONE?" ODDS DROPED IN FOR NO REASON RUINED THIS FOR ME WEEKS AGO. FUCKING. ARSEHOLES.   

Other than that, not bad. As ever, felt very rushed, but still prefer this over the GIGANTIC EPIC BATTLE episodes this season.


----------



## wayward bob (May 20, 2019)




----------



## mwgdrwg (May 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I was just the same with Breaking Bad.



Except that had an amazing ending and everyone still loves it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> And John Snow going to the wall was such a shit idea. I wasn't desperate for him to be king, but honestly, if that's their best attempt at reaching an unexpected but dramatically fulfilling end, then... I don't know.  Thinking about it, if it had been told right, it might not have felt so disappointing.  I suppose I can see a smidgen of irony. But it felt ridiculous, because they'd just unanimously elected a king that had no experience of leadership, who punished a loved family member for the crime of killing a genocidal maniac to appease some foreign soldiers who were all leaving anyway..





flypanam said:


> How he couldn't have just stayed King in the North I dunno? Not as if the North was/is beholden to the rest of Westeros...


The 'foreign soldiers' would't have left if Jon was just set free; they would have stayed and started a new/continued the old war. He killed their queen, who they'd travelled the world and won the seven* kingdoms for. And they approved of what she was doing, they didn't see her as evil, so weren't about to say "yeah, alright, fair point, call it square?".

To be honest, I was a little surprised they let him get away with staying alive at all.

And yes, maybe Bran, Sansa et al could have said "war it is, then", but surely the whole point is they've seen what war does and want to choose a different way. No-one's happy, as it should be 


*at the time...


----------



## wayward bob (May 20, 2019)




----------



## wayward bob (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

Also, I don't think enough credit has been to dragons' inherent understanding of cues and hitting their mark for dramatic impact. Every fucking time, no matter what the situation, there they were.


wayward bob said:


>


Ok, but to be fair, 4/5ths of them are dead...


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2019)

That was a bit of an anticlimax to be honest


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

Grey Worm: "Yo Tyrion, you talk too much m8"

_Immediately lets Tyrion talk for five minutes solid, decide on the new King, and become Hand despite still being under arrest_


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Grey Worm: "Yo Tyrion, you talk too much m8"
> 
> _Immediately lets Tyrion talk for five minutes solid, decide on the new King, and become Hand despite still being under arrest_



Tyrion talked a lot, but not enough to explain to the viewer who all the random new people were.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Grey Worm: "Yo Tyrion, you talk too much m8"
> 
> _Immediately lets Tyrion talk for five minutes solid, decide on the new King, and become Hand despite still being under arrest_


Yeaaaaahhh. That was... a little off.

"No, don't listen to me, I've humbly come to realise that I'm not as smar... _although_, if you did want to hear what I thought - I know you said you didn't, but hear me out..."


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be honest, I was a little surprised they let him get away with staying alive at all.



Yeah i didn't really buy that as I would have thought the unsullied would have killed Jon immediately they found out he had killed Danny (and Tyrion too for that matter).
I would have thought some time must have passed after Danny dies and the next scene where Sansa, Bran, etc have arrived in KL so fuck knows how they were still alive.

Wasn't the best ending but could have been worse and i still think it is still a great show when taken as a whole. 

At least cersei didn't win


----------



## CNT36 (May 20, 2019)

wayward bob said:


>


I've been waiting for that one.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Tyrion talked a lot, but not enough to explain to the viewer who all the random new people were.


With subtitles they were literally Man 1, Man 2, etc. In a pivotal scene.


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

I wonder if making bran the king was the writers trying to make people think he would turn into the night king in a twist at the end that doesn't happen? (have to admit the thought crossed my mind  )


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2019)

It made me want it to carry on.  Watched it from the very first episode.  Remember talking to my brother about how the Stark kids were obviously going to save Ned in the first series, and then now it's done.

Good spectacle, just don't think too deeply about the last few episodes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> I wonder if making bran the king was the writers trying to make people think he would turn into the night king in a twist at the end that doesn't happen? (have to admit the thought crossed my mind  )


I'm assuming Bran becoming king, along with the general fates of all the other major characters, was part of GRRM's plan that he give the showrunners way back when.


----------



## emanymton (May 20, 2019)

When Tryion stated on about who has the best story I thought I might be right and it would be Gendry. Nearest thing to a proper heir, with a rags to riches story that people could get behind. But nope the kid who got paralysed and then merged with a tree (or whatever) is a better story apparently.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm assuming Bran becoming king, along with the general fates of all the other major characters, was part of GRRM's plan that he give the showrunners way back when.



Yep think this is the case. It's frustrating then that they've literally done nothing with him at all for the last couple of series. 

I get Jon going beyond the wall that makes sense. I get Jon killing Danny, but that could have been nicely spread out to add suspense. You couldn't even by into their love as it happened over two episodes. 

They needed another 6 series to get all the plot lines flowing! This is also a problem with the books.


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

is there a s1-8 box set on sale yet?  

edit - yes, you can pre-order on amazon..

https://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Complete-Seasons-Collectors/dp/B07QJSGRZF


----------



## emanymton (May 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> is there a s1-8 box set on sale yet?
> 
> edit - yes, you can pre-order on amazon..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Complete-Seasons-Collectors/dp/B07QJSGRZF


Think I'll wait until it is £50 in CeX.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> is there a s1-8 box set on sale yet?
> 
> edit - yes, you can pre-order on amazon..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Complete-Seasons-Collectors/dp/B07QJSGRZF


"Artwork is Coming"


----------



## wayward bob (May 20, 2019)




----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2019)

I quite liked it.

I thought that with the destruction of the iron throne and Bran taking over it was indicative of a new era of peace in the seven kingdoms. 

Arya spin-off?


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2019)

The book wankers were right. They fucked up season 8. Where's that season 8 do over petition?

I don't blame D and D. My guess is that HBO pushed for this shortened season cause of spiraling costs.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> The book wankers were right. They fucked up season 8. Where's that season 8 do over petition?
> 
> I don't blame D and D. My guess is that HBO pushed for this shortened season cause of spiraling costs.



HBO were happy to do whatever they wanted; 10 episode season, or another whole season, they could have had it. It's their cash cow they didn't want it to end. The showrunners wanted it over so they could work on other projects. I think the combination of them wanting to wrap it up too quickly and them running out of books is what did for it.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2019)

Wasn't there talk of spinoff movies at one point?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 20, 2019)

That episode was like a HUGE 'fuck you' to all fans. Nice one!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> That episode was like a HUGE 'fuck you' to all fans. Nice one!


Wrong.
Ghost got a fuss, Sansa got a crown, Arya a ship, Tyrion, Bronn and Davos got good jobs, Brienne got to set the record straight, Jon got back to Thormund.

Yeah, lots of it was silly but there was much to like, now I've had time to let it sink in a bit.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Wrong.
> Ghost got a fuss, Sansa got a crown, Arya a ship, Tyrion, Bronn and Davos got good jobs, Brienne got to set the record straight, Jon got back to Thormund.
> 
> Yeah, lots of it was silly but there was much to like, now I've had time to let it sink in a bit.


Bran got kinged. There couldn't be a bigger 'fuck you'.
Biggest anticlimax in the history of TV.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

Can't wait to see HBO's series _Arya brings smallpox and alcohol to the Far Westerosi_


----------



## strung out (May 20, 2019)

As both a book wanker and someone who thought that they'd jumped the shark in the past couple of seasons, I thought the final episode was nearly perfect.

They managed to subvert a few expectations (I don't think anybody was seriously expecting Bran to end up as king), as well as giving all the characters the endings they deserved.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Surely you are happy that jon patted the direwolfs head this time?


That was the best bit!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2019)

I stopped caring about any of the characters by the 4th episode of this series.

More importantly how the feck do I leave NOW TV?


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2019)

Just 


kalidarkone said:


> I stopped caring about any of the characters by the 4th episode of this series.
> 
> More importantly how the feck do I leave NOW TV?


Just done it myself. You go into account settings and cancel - beware, it will try and hoodwink you into not cancelling many times


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2019)

I didn't hate the ending. I liked drogon melting the iron throne. I like Tyrion, pointing out as I did last week on the thread, crucifying the mereen wronguns was a line crossed. Jon wields the dagger but does not get to wear the crown- thats Lore man. And he's back in his northern haunt which he likes better anyway, with the pooch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

I'm kinda curious where magic is left in all this.

Night King et al are dead, Children of the Forest all gone(?), one dragon left, presumably the Lord of Light is still doing some stuff?


----------



## kalidarkone (May 20, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I didn't hate the ending. I liked drogon melting the iron throne. I like Tyrion, pointing out as I did last week on the thread, crucifying the mereen wronguns was a line crossed. Jon wields the dagger but does not get to wear the crown- thats Lore man. And he's back in his northern haunt which he likes better anyway, with the pooch.


Yes I agree and hopefully he will get some Northern loving.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2019)

Similarly, in my head Arya proposed adventure not marriage to Gendry and they're off exploring the West together. If you had to take one person on a boat trip it's going to be Mr Three Year Rowing Odyssey.


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm kinda curious where magic is left in all this.
> 
> Night King et al are dead, Children of the Forest all gone(?), one dragon left, presumably the Lord of Light is still doing some stuff?



What happenned to the warlocks?


----------



## scifisam (May 20, 2019)

Yay, Bran. Who can't have kids. Even if he could, he is definitely not the marrying type.

So when he dies without issue there can be another civil war. Woohoo!


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

Ffs the reddit lot are still doing fan theories  give it up guys.

JOE.co.uk: Game of Thrones theory predicts where Drogon ended up after season finale.
Game of Thrones theory predicts where Drogon ended up after season finale | JOE.co.uk


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

scifisam said:


> Yay, Bran. Who can't have kids. Even if he could, he is definitely not the marrying type.
> 
> So when he dies without issue there can be another civil war. Woohoo!



Well they did agree to meet and vote for the leaders from now on (posh people only that is) instead of passing to children. Whether they stick to that is another matter.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2019)

scifisam said:


> So when he dies without issue there can be another civil war. Woohoo!


Yeah, I did think the whole "this solves the issue because it won't be hereditary, we'll all just _agree_" thing was the latest in a line of woefully naive ideas from Tyrion.

BECAUSE THAT'S GONE SO WELL IN THE PAST, EH MATE??!


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I did think the whole "this solves the issue because it won't be hereditary, we'll all just _agree_" thing was the latest in a line of woefully naive ideas from Tyrion.
> 
> BECAUSE THAT'S GONE SO WELL IN THE PAST, EH MATE??!



Yeah can see it falling apart quite quickly. Some family will argue it's "their turn" and then it all kicks off again.


----------



## emanymton (May 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Well they did agree to meet and vote for the leaders from now on (posh people only that is) instead of passing to children. Whether they stick to that is another matter.


They have basically created the Empire from Warhammer. The most senior nobles get together and vote on which one gets to be king.

But, maybe I missed or forgot  something. In fact I'm sure I did. But wasn't the previous 3-eyed raven century's old? How long will Bran live for?


----------



## moochedit (May 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Can't wait to see HBO's series _Arya brings smallpox and alcohol to the Far Westerosi_



And brings tobacco back to westeros.


----------



## Gromit (May 20, 2019)

moochedit said:


> And brings tobacco back to westeros.


Arya is Frodo.
Sansa is Mary Queen of Scots.
Jon is Dances with Wolves
Bran is C3P0
Grey Worm is Judith Charmers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2019)

Well , I’m glad I didn’t watch it at 5am.

I really enjoyed the first half , the second half just made me fell a bit ‘meh’ 

Still as someone said up thread , it was better than the end of lost.


----------



## greenfield (May 20, 2019)

A good point made on Reddit:

If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?


----------



## Gromit (May 20, 2019)

greenfield said:


> A good point made on Reddit:
> 
> If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?


To guard the realms of men.
There's still boggarts and snarks maybe. No one thought the night king was real but he was.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2019)

a better ending would have been Drogon sweeping in from nowhere and roasting them just as they were mid-guffaw about the idea of democracy.


----------



## Gromit (May 20, 2019)

I tried my best to spot what was George Martin and what wasn't. He told them his intended ending.

I believe this is what he told them:
Tyrion convinces Jon he has to kill Dani.
He does.
The dragon destroys the throne.
A council elects the next king.
That king is Bran as his knowledge of the past will safeguard the future.
Jon is sent to the wall and once again has to renounce all to serve the watch.

The attempt to deliver ending with a decent level of satisfaction was partially successful and partially not.


----------



## N_igma (May 20, 2019)

Arya ends up in Middle Earth. Crossover show imminent.


----------



## magneze (May 20, 2019)

It was alright. The end of Eurovision had a better plot twist.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


>




Really hate these stupid gifs and memes. didn't take long for some dick to make this.


----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2019)

The saddest part was when drogon was pushing his mummy to check if she was still alive. 

So Jon was ordered to take the black but leaves the wall and goes with the wildings.


----------



## Chz (May 20, 2019)

greenfield said:


> A good point made on Reddit:
> 
> If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?


Help at Winterfell notwithstanding, I think most of the North prefers the Wildlings on the other side of the wall.


----------



## smmudge (May 20, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> But it felt ridiculous, because they'd just unanimously elected a king that had no experience of leadership



He was briefly Lord of Winterfell after Robb left and before Theon took over. Did alright iirc.


----------



## wayward bob (May 20, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Really hate these stupid gifs and memes.


my main reason for watching is for the memes


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2019)

So Dany was Lenin, right?


----------



## smmudge (May 20, 2019)

I'm happy with the ending, I think it did wrap things up nicely. In the end it had to be fairly unconventional so the wheel had to break. It didn't solve all problems forevermore, like rulers after Bran, but I guess the idea is that he will be a different and fair sort of ruler that people are happy with what they have and don't covet power and are inspired to rule like him after.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 20, 2019)

And now my watch is over.
Lulz at Brynden Rivers ending up (in part) getting onto the throne. Especially given his role in the recent history of the kingdoms. The penny has yet to drop that its an immortal entity that knows everything on the throne. Its just possessing Bran Starks body for another perhaps 10 decades to come.
Arya did go west of westeros like she wanted
Game of thrones season 8 [contains spoilers]
House of the undying turned out true
...and the winner of the Iron Throne is...
Sansa became a queen not the queen
Game of thrones season 8 [contains spoilers]
Aegon reunited with Ygritte in spirit. I had a moment as he did his heading off into the wilds. Almost like an old cowboy film, the man half in half out of civilisation heading back into the sunset.
The end sequence of the three of Ned Stark's children (one fostered) was an amazing piece of visual story telling. Each of them setting out on a new life they have earned, by showing them in that way it emphasised their close bond. What a waste that talent that could produce that and had the basic story to work with could not keep it up for the  6 episodes.


Valar Morghulus.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 20, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> my main reason for watching is for the memes


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> So Dany was Lenin, right?



If so does that make Ramon Mercader the Mountain?


----------



## Mogden (May 20, 2019)

greenfield said:


> A good point made on Reddit:
> 
> If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?


I wondered that myself. And why didn't more of the remaining population just say"Oh the White Walkers have gone now, let's go for a proper look outside", and gone off for a trip a la Famous Five with Arya


----------



## Cloo (May 20, 2019)

Yeah, I'll take that.

gsv has been saying the last two years that Arya would sail West at the end, so congrats to him, though I'm sure he's not alone in having seen that coming.

I presume Drogon fucked off to what was left of Valyria, having had enough of this shit,and I don't blame him.

I think actually that should leave most people happy, in that the characters who we wanted to be alive are alive and Jon didn't get to be king - I liked the symmetry of him ending up back at the wall.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2019)

strung out said:


> As both a book wanker and someone who thought that they'd jumped the shark in the past couple of seasons, I thought the final episode was nearly perfect.
> 
> They managed to subvert a few expectations (I don't think anybody was seriously expecting Bran to end up as king), as well as giving all the characters the endings they deserved.



Disagree about Bran. There is a difference between subverting expectations but it make sense, to it just being am empty "twist."

Neds death was shocking but the fact that you could explain it was what made it so good. You could see logically how it came to this point.

I don't buy that they have done this in the series at all with Bran. I'm sure in the books it will be done much better. Bran has literally been off on travels and said very little of interest since he got back. Even the stuff about Jon has turned out to be utterly pointless. So I don't buy that people would suddenly get behind him to be King. Had it of been done properly then it would be different in my opinion, but that would have taken time.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2019)

I thought the reason for sending him to the Night Watch was that it was officially punishment but also highly likely that he would be able to go off with the wildlings.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 20, 2019)

Bit sort of "what a rubbish ending".

Not sure how I wanted it to end, but that wasn't it.

Plenty of scope for spin offs, obviously,


----------



## Mogden (May 20, 2019)

I've also just cancelled my Now TV subscription. I wonder just how big of a drop off they've had because of the end of GoT and whether anyone clocked it would happen cos I was fully expecting a "have a month half price if you carry on with your subscription" type thing before the last episode.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 20, 2019)

Mogden said:


> I've also just cancelled my Now TV subscription. I wonder just how big of a drop off they've had because of the end of GoT and whether anyone clocked it would happen cos I was fully expecting a "have a month half price if you carry on with your subscription" type thing before the last episode.


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2019)

That was a bit meh. Arya heading off for some Jack Sparrow cosplay was possibly the worst bit - she's just spent several years fighting to return to her family, then as soon as she gets back she decides to Frodo off into the west?

Edit: And that stupid bit with the book can fuck off too. "It's called A Song Of Ice And Fire. Like the show. Geddit? GEDDIT??"


----------



## Cloo (May 20, 2019)

I think overall I'm happy with the end as an end, what led up to it was a bit of a mess, eg despite their role in cutting down the forces of the North to make taking on Cersei a bit harder (which it wasn't in the end, because dragon), the whole White Walker thing felt a bit 'Oh', and I felt like we should have seen more of Cersei being evil and were perhaps cheated of a glorious death, although at the same time I quite liked the pathos of it.


----------



## Mogden (May 20, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That was a bit meh. Arya heading off for some Jack Sparrow cosplay was possibly the worst bit - she's just spent several years fighting to return to her family, then as soon as she gets back she decides to Frodo off into the west?
> 
> Edit: And that stupid bit with the book can fuck off too. "It's called A Song Of Ice And Fire. Like the show. Geddit? GEDDIT??"


I was almost expecting a breaking the fourth wall moment with the book bit it was that fucking obvious.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

greenfield said:


> A good point made on Reddit:
> 
> If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?


Tyrion: "The world will always need a place for bastards and broken men."


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

Still wondering why Jon didn't just hide round the corner for half an hour until the Dothraki and Unsullied had gone off to Naarth?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

Also lol


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2019)

Loved it but it's like when John Major became Prime Minister


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 20, 2019)

Half of that was amazing... half of it was a bit meh.  But I guess it's always going to be hard wrapping up a mainstream show.  I can't think of any show I've loved where I've really been blown away by the ending.  It could certainly have been a lot worse, though (Mad Men ).


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2019)

The first twenty minutes were great. Made me think maybe all the clumsy writing so far was worth it if it was to set up a satisfying ending. And then ... Pffffhplplplpl.plp.


----------



## quimcunx (May 20, 2019)

greenfield said:


> A good point made on Reddit:
> 
> If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?



I had been thinking the same. But There wasn't any nightwatch. Just wildlings there. I reckon they pulled a fast one on the unsullied.


----------



## souljacker (May 20, 2019)

It was just a bit...dull.

And there is no way that, in time, some fucker isn't going to start it all up again and there will be a big arse row.


----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2019)

so arya is going west of westeros and spreading smallpox to its citizens? Hmmm.....


----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2019)

greenfield said:


> A good point made on Reddit:
> 
> If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?



I'm sure thousands of years ago when the white walkers were defeated, some twat on reddit was asking the same question


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2019)

If I can ever bring myself to watch got all the way through again, I'll stop after the Drogon/Dani/Jon scene. That'll do as an ending. A bit like stopping Return of the King at "you bow to no one"


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

Gotta say though that although a couple of episodes of this series have been cold piss, The Long Night was one of the most gripping and tense things I've ever watched on telly, and Arya doing for The Night King was genuinely up there with my favourite moments of the year


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 20, 2019)

Crispy said:


> If I can ever bring myself to watch got all the way through again, I'll stop after the Drogon/Dani/Jon scene. That'll do as an ending. A bit like stopping Return of the King at "you bow to no one"



I had exactly the same thought!


----------



## quimcunx (May 20, 2019)

Yesterday i had the sudden thought that samwell might end up on the throne. In the end I suppose we were meant to laugh at his idea being poo  pooed but I was disappointed.  Me and magneze had been enjoying imagining a large socialist small council the other week .


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Loved it but it's like when John Major became Prime Minister


He'll ban repetitive lute playing and privatise the maesters


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

I'm dismayed by the amount of American YouTubers thinking that Lords selecting monarchs is democracy


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2019)

I predicted this ending.



Voley said:


> Night King to freeze the Iron Throne then smash fuck out of it.



Obviously when I said 'Night King' I meant 'Dragon.' And 'melt' instead of 'freeze.'


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2019)

I think I may have won work's GoT predictions pool.


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2019)

I'm a bit sad it's over tbh. It's been such a fucking brilliant series.

Battle Of Bastards
The Door 
Long Night

Tormund giving Brienne the eye.

Ace telly.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 20, 2019)

greenfield said:


> If the Nightking has been defeated, then what is the point of the Nightswatch?



Joining the nightswatch is like sitting by a pond all weekend fishing. It's for men who want to get away from their families


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2019)

I liked the bit right at the end. 



Spoiler: Just in case no-one's up to date yet



Jon riding off into the sunset with Tormund. Last episode Tormund said something like 'You've got The North in you' to him.


----------



## cybershot (May 20, 2019)

The only emotional part of the final episode was Jon patting his dog’s head. 

Can’t wait to see what these writers do to Star Wars.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> The only emotional part of the final episode was Jon patting his dog’s head.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what these writers do to Star Wars.


They're perfect for Star Wars


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2019)

I thought this was interesting although I am not sure I agree entirely
The Real Reason Fans Hate the Last Season of Game of Thron
but it did lead me to spot this joke and appreciate it:

Still only one throne that counts:


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2019)

Crispy said:


> If I can ever bring myself to watch got all the way through again, I'll stop after the Drogon/Dani/Jon scene. That'll do as an ending. A bit like stopping Return of the King at "you bow to no one"



I'm the same with Leigh Griffiths second free kick goal against England. I always stop the video after his celebration. I don't need to see the rest.


----------



## agricola (May 20, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> They're perfect for Star Wars



TBF they could easily have gone back in time and done everything since 1997, apart from _Rogue One_ which was somehow written, directed and produced by the Hound.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2019)

Brienne devotedly writing up Jaime's biography with a nice quill was the shittest bit and a massive let down of her character


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2019)

wayward bob said:


>



One of the dumbest memes ever, that totally missed the point of Bran's whole existence. Which, granted, wasn't done many favours by his televisual portrayal. He was/is all of those stories, and every other story.  That's why the bloody Night King wanted to kill him! Of course a story teller is going to make him King.

The ending was great, in my book. No fan service, but something that was vaguely plausible within its own world. We get Magna Carta, and Arya goes off to find a new world to exploit, and give rise to Elizabeth I and the birth of capitalism. I'd like to have seen where Greyworm & the Unsullied ended up, and I would have liked another thirty minutes of bitching political intrigue, but that came as close to what I could have hoped for in such a mainstream show.

In a world where series ending are ranked:

The Sopranos - A
The Wire/Breaking Bad - B
Buffy - C
A series I got bored of and never made it to the end, like Girls - D
Lost - E

That's a B- I think.


----------



## YouSir (May 21, 2019)

I liked it. Last few episodes seemed rushed and a bit desperate but the lad Bran taking over was a nice spin on things. Short of a peasant uprising I'm not sure who could have been more satisfying. Certainly not Dany or Jon. Also enjoyed the last Small Council meeting, happy ending for the more likeable characters. Sansa and her new Dominatrix getup taking the North? Meh. Arya floating off? Alright, best not be a route to a spin off though. Bit off key that Jon seems to have basically fucked off the King's justice and gone walkabout though, pure happy ending, no real suffering.


----------



## YouSir (May 21, 2019)

belboid said:


> One of the dumbest memes ever, that totally missed the point of Bran's whole existence. Which, granted, wasn't done many favours by his televisual portrayal. He was/is all of those stories, and every other story.  That's why the bloody Night King wanted to kill him! Of course a story teller is going to make him King.
> 
> The ending was great, in my book. No fan service, but something that was vaguely plausible within its own world. We get Magna Carta, and Arya goes off to find a new world to exploit, and give rise to Elizabeth I and the birth of capitalism. I'd like to have seen where Greyworm & the Unsullied ended up, and I would have liked another thirty minutes of bitching political intrigue, but that came as close to what I could have hoped for in such a mainstream show.
> 
> ...



A for The Sopranos? Hmh.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2019)

I for one am bang up for a series where arya turns up to villages and small towns and rights wrongs through fighting, in the style of Kung Fu: The Legend Continues


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2019)

I don’t think it was particularly bad, at least within the standards of the entire season 8. The same shortcomings that have plagued the season, chiefly the rushed storyline and plot holes were present here. But there were some very good moments (the shot of Daenerys appearing to address her troops with her dragon’s wings flanking her from the background was pretentious but also superb).

And contrary to what anyone who’d watched the first 4-5 seasons might have feared, when most of the (few) good characters had a short lifespan, the ending is righteous enough, all of the remaining good apples survive, and hope for the future prevails, or at least has a good chance to.

Things that annoyed me the most: I haven’t read the books so perhaps it was a valid reference, but the ‘Song of Ice and Fire’ book name felt like a shameless plug. The jump from Jon Snow killing Daenerys to suddenly all the other regular characters we had not seen since two episodes ago sitting in council ‘weeks later’ was one of the worst examples of storyline rushing seen all season. And much as I like Bronn, he was completely absent from the siege & battle, and did virtually fuck all to help unthrone Cersei, so he suddenly appearing as a member of the King’s Council was surprising, if not unjust.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> So Dany was Lenin, right?



Stalin. Bran is Khrushchev.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2019)

And what would be a clever and appealing move is George R. Martin writing a different story and final outcome in the yet-unpublished final book. A good way to deal with those enraged souls demanding a rewrite of S8, as well offering an alternative ending to everyone else.


----------



## greenfield (May 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> I haven’t read the books so perhaps it was a valid reference, but the ‘Song of Ice and Fire’ book name felt like a shameless plug.



I notice that, as if by magic, Amazon have reduced the price to only £1.99 on Kindle. Only the first book, mind.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> And much as I like Bronn, he was completely absent from the siege & battle, and did virtually fuck all to help unthrone Cersei, so he suddenly appearing as a member of the King’s Council was surprising, if not unjust.


That was presumably his reward (as promised to him by Tyrion and Jaime) for not killing them up north a few weeks earlier. Making him Master of Coin doesn't make much sense, though; why put the least reliable, most untrustworthy person you know in charge of all of your money?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 21, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It could certainly have been a lot worse, though (Mad Men ).


The ending of Mad Men was great - Don almost discovering peace and harmony with the world, until he realises he can use it to sell fizzy drinks instead.


----------



## Me76 (May 21, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That was presumably his reward (as promised to him by Tyrion and Jaime) for not killing them up north a few weeks earlier. Making him Master of Coin doesn't make much sense, though; why put the least reliable, most untrustworthy person you know in charge of all of your money?


I think the point was that it's all he thinks about (apart from brothels), and he is a pretty good negotiator, although he's never had anything paid out.


----------



## Balbi (May 21, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2019)

Shit ending. Branflake ruling the world? WTF's that all about


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought this was interesting although I am not sure I agree entirely
> The Real Reason Fans Hate the Last Season of Game of Thron
> but it did lead me to spot this joke and appreciate it:
> 
> Still only one throne that counts:



You come at the king, you best not miss


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2019)

I found the ending quite profound. I kept thinking of the iron throne, after it was melted.

The entire story is about that throne. In the books, the story only really begins with the conquest of westeros by Aegon Targaryan. There is a prehistory, but it is only that, prehistory to the main story. The entire story that follows is the game of thrones. War and scheming to possess it, and keep it.

With its destruction, the wheel has been broken. There can be no more wars for the iron throne as it no longer exists. It is the end of an era, one to which they can never return. The destruction of the throne is the perfect ending.

The thought that sticks with me is that worlds can end. The people who live in them may live on, but they live on in a completely new world.


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2019)

belboid said:


> One of the dumbest memes ever, that totally missed the point of Bran's whole existence.


tbf i still miss the point of bran's whole existence


----------



## flypanam (May 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> And what would be a clever and appealing move is George R. Martin writing a different story and final outcome in the yet-unpublished final book. A good way to deal with those enraged souls demanding a rewrite of S8, as well offering an alternative ending to everyone else.


He'd have to get his fat fingers typing to finish the penultimate book first.


----------



## polly (May 21, 2019)

I was underwhelmed. Kept half standing up at the end, thinking it was over, only to find Oh ten more minutes of what happened next. I did enjoy the recent episodes but this felt a bit eh, apart from daenerys getting knifed. 

Redeeming feature was the reappearance of Tormund <3 

I loved all your memes wayward bob


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

No way they would have just taken Jon as prisoner an all, they would have pure cold fucked him up and deaded him for sure....


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> tbf i still miss the point of bran's whole existence


Basically he lived in a magic tree til he turned into Google.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> tbf i still miss the point of bran's whole existence


He was 'this' was his whole point. Also the only nuetral one/person that could be trusted.


----------



## Oula (May 21, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> You should've all just asked me. I watched the first episode years ago and decided it was disappointing back then so never bothered with the rest.


A mate of mine said to me once "I gave up on Lost in the second episode. As soon as I saw the smoke monster in the woods I thought - fuck off" 


mwgdrwg said:


> Except that had an amazing ending and everyone still loves it


I hated the ending. Its my most disappointing ending ever. 



moochedit said:


> I wonder if making bran the king was the writers trying to make people think he would turn into the night king in a twist at the end that doesn't happen? (have to admit the thought crossed my mind  )


Suggesting an end-of-thriller-turn-around-and-laugh-with-blue-eyes thing


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2019)

Oula said:


> A mate of mine said to me once "I gave up on Lost in the second episode. As soon as I saw the smoke monster in the woods I thought - fuck off"



I made it to the polar bear.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

Oula said:


> Suggesting an end-of-thriller-turn-around-and-laugh-with-blue-eyes thing


And him saying in his emo monotone "Well... nobody's perfect"


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2019)

I'm glad to see that Dot survived and the Queen Vic wasn't destroyed enough not to get rebuilt. Phil stayed dead, no unbelievable 'just survived' too, thank god. Sonia moves to West London a nice touch.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> No way they would have just taken Jon as prisoner an all, they would have pure cold fucked him up and deaded him for sure....



Biggest Should be dead was Arya. Keeping her alive was pure fan service because people like her. I've made a fan edit in my head and she's dead in it! Hah.


----------



## Supine (May 21, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Biggest Should be dead was Arya. Keeping her alive was pure fan service because people like her. I've made a fan edit in my head and she's dead in it! Hah.



That'll learn her


----------



## Oula (May 21, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> So Dany was Lenin, right?


Churchill! 


Voley said:


> I liked the bit right at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting Tormund meant that in a "Do you have any north in you? Would you like some?" way?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 21, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> tbf i still miss the point of bran's whole existence


It keeps you regular.


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2019)




----------



## MickiQ (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> No way they would have just taken Jon as prisoner an all, they would have pure cold fucked him up and deaded him for sure....


Why did Jon tell the Unsullied that he had killed Daenary's they were alone at the time.
"Seriously Grey Worm old chap she just got on Drogon and flew off into the distance, told me to tell you to give me the Imp. What my dagger? must have lost it in the fighting somewhere"


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Why did Jon tell the Unsullied that he had killed Daenary's they were alone at the time.
> "Seriously Grey Worm old chap she just got on Drogon and flew off into the distance, told me to tell you to give me the Imp. What my dagger? must have lost it in the fighting somewhere"




There was a massive gap also, as they had longer beards and shit.


----------



## polly (May 21, 2019)

Oula said:


> A mate of mine said to me once "I gave up on Lost in the second episode. As soon as I saw the smoke monster in the woods I thought - fuck off"



I got to the beginning of season 2 when it immediately became obvious that they were sacrificing all principles of good storytelling for the ability to make shit loads of money from spinning it out for 9 years or whatever it was  I will die mad about it but also quite smug because I stopped watching there and then.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2019)

What was the point of still having a Black Watch/wall?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

ringo said:


> What was the point of still having a Black Watch/wall?


As a plot device to get Jon back North

Tyrion said there will always need to be a place for bastards and broken men.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> As a plot device to get Jon back North
> 
> Tyrion said there will always need to be a place for bastards and broken men.


It's a bit like a Norwegian prison


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Brienne devotedly writing up Jaime's biography with a nice quill was the shittest bit and a massive let down of her character



Saw this on twitter. Reposting here:

“Jamie Lannister is the nastiest skank bitch I’ve ever met. Do not trust him. He is a fugly slut.”


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> As a plot device to get Jon back North
> 
> Tyrion said there will always need to be a place for bastards and broken men.


Yes, no actual purpose though, seemed a bit silly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

ringo said:


> Yes, no actual purpose though, seemed a bit silly.


Something something full circle something


----------



## strung out (May 21, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> The 'foreign soldiers' would't have left if Jon was just set free; they would have stayed and started a new/continued the old war. He killed their queen, who they'd travelled the world and won the seven* kingdoms for. And they approved of what she was doing, they didn't see her as evil, so weren't about to say "yeah, alright, fair point, call it square?".
> 
> To be honest, I was a little surprised they let him get away with staying alive at all.


The Dothraki follow whoever killed their Khal. As the killer of Daenerys, Jon then had the Dothraki's loyalty, meaning the Unsullied and the Dothraki agreed to merely lock him up and wait for the sensible people to arrive and sort it all out for them. That's my head cannon, anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2019)

strung out said:


> The Dothraki follow whoever killed their Khal. As the killer of Daenerys, Jon then had the Dothraki's loyalty, meaning the Unsullied and the Dothraki agreed to merely lock him up and wait for the sensible people to arrive and sort it all out for them. That's my head cannon, anyway.


Yeah, I did wonder just after the stabbing if that's how it'd go with the Dothraki.

The Unsullied, of course, followed her for a different reason, so again, would the Dothraki and the Unsullied, not famously pragmatic and diplomatic, be able to agree to just leave Jon be until the Westerosi got there?


----------



## marshall (May 21, 2019)

polly said:


> I got to the beginning of season 2 when it immediately became obvious that they were sacrificing all principles of good storytelling for the ability to make shit loads of money from spinning it out for 9 years or whatever it was  I will die mad about it but also quite smug because I stopped watching there and then.



Nonsense  Lost is still the pinnacle of great TV.


----------



## MickiQ (May 21, 2019)

Grey Worm and the Unsullied were loyal to the point of fanatical, If Jon came down the stairs and said I've just killed your queen, it's hard to imagine Grey Worm not just deading him on the spot. 
As for the Dothraki prior to following her, they were your archetypical barbarians into trashing stuff for the hell of it. With her gone I't hard not to imagine them deciding to revert to type and seize the chance for some killing. burning and raping rather than just tamely going home.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Grey Worm and the Unsullied were loyal to the point of fanatical, If Jon came down the stairs and said I've just killed your queen, it's hard to imagine Grey Worm not just deading him on the spot.
> As for the Dothraki prior to following her, they were your archetypical barbarians into trashing stuff for the hell of it. With her gone I't hard not to imagine them deciding to revert to type and seize the chance for some killing. burning and raping rather than just tamely going home.


But they've learned lessons and stuff from the great Westerosi civilisers...


----------



## polly (May 21, 2019)

marshall said:


> Nonsense  Lost is still the pinnacle of great TV.



Yeah good one


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2019)

I thought Brienne was going to turn up being up the duff, and was going to write some cheesy message in the book about a little Jamie growing in her tummy. So thank fuck for that at least...


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 21, 2019)

Did Drogon melt the throne on purpose? Like "fuck you!! Things were so much better when you weren't in our lives."

Yes it was underwhelming but not as shit as season 5. 
shame it went out like the way it did...


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> *Did Drogon melt the throne on purpose? Like "fuck you!! Things were so much better when you weren't in our lives."*
> 
> Yes it was underwhelming but not as shit as season 5.
> shame it went out like the way it did...



I think he's just an idiot and thought the pointy chair did his mum in.


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

Dragon fire can't melt iron thrones ffs!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> I think he's just an idiot and thought the pointy chair did his mum in.


Some dispute in the work GoT pool as to whether I get my full five bonus points for answering "Who ends up the throne" with "Nobody - it gets destroyed so nobody can fight over it again" because Bran gets the throne, figuratively speaking


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Some dispute in the work GoT pool as to whether I get my full five bonus points for answering "Who ends up the throne" with "Nobody - it gets destroyed so nobody can fight over it again" because Bran gets the throne, figuratively speaking




Game of thrones season 8 [contains spoilers]


----------



## polly (May 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Some dispute in the work GoT pool as to whether I get my full five bonus points for answering "Who ends up the throne" with "Nobody - it gets destroyed so nobody can fight over it again" because Bran gets the throne, figuratively speaking



That's bollocks  Bunch of welchers


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2019)

Watching clips of Jon marching North I can't help but consider him a bit daft for not promptly saying fuck this shit let's go somewhere warmer and marching South again.


----------



## flypanam (May 21, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I did wonder just after the stabbing if that's how it'd go with the Dothraki.
> 
> The Unsullied, of course, followed her for a different reason, so again, would the Dothraki and the Unsullied, not famously pragmatic and diplomatic, be able to agree to just leave Jon be until the Westerosi got there?


Just on the unsullied how many of them where there? I know Dany got 8000 at Quarth. Who kept producing them? Did she clone them like in Star Wars? Can Unsullied re-animate?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Just on the unsullied how many of them where there? I know Dany got 8000 at Quarth. Who kept producing them? Did she clone them like in Star Wars? Can Unsullied re-animate?


Cheat codes


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Dragon fire can't melt iron thrones ffs!


inside job


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2019)

I thought Jon was going to ride out on the dragon.  I suppose the dragon took her body back to where he was born in flames. He didn't like the cold weather.

I liked that it was snowing in King's Landing.  Winter came.


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2019)

me and mr b spent most of it bickering about whether it was snow or ash. ash ffs


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

It was weird though, that winter appeared to be over (that little shoot) having taken ages to arrive and being predicted to be a nasty one. Are we to assume then that the Night King caused the winter and his defeat allowed for "a dream of Spring"? In that case, was he responsible for all other winters or were they just normal ones? If he was, would that account for the unpredictable nature of seasons on Planets, rather than a weird eccentric orbit?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2019)

Where's Michael Fish when you need 'im?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> There was a massive gap also, as they had longer beards and shit.


I can get both of them in a couple of days.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> I thought Brienne was going to turn up being up the duff, and was going to write some cheesy message in the book about a little Jamie growing in her tummy. So thank fuck for that at least...



Yep.  Me too.


----------



## Drarok (May 21, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can get both of them in a couple of days.


The beards were a clue, but then Tyrion outright says he's been in the dungeon for some weeks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2019)

I thought the green leaf that appeared in the snow beyond the wall signifies that spring was coming , I didn’t think  snow in KL made much sense tbh


----------



## Drarok (May 21, 2019)

The snow was only in KL for that day, seemingly. When Tyrion was in the dragon pit those weeks later, it looks positively sunny!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 21, 2019)

We wonder whether the snow was ash??


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

Defo dead woman and children ash.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> We wonder whether the snow was ash??


 
I thought that too but when Drogon was hiding when Jon turned up it definitely seemed like snow...


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

Ash


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2019)

A major city burns down.  There will be a lot of ash. And it'll drift and float about for quite a few days.  I imagine it's comparatively warm too, a nice pace for a dragon to bed down.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2019)

snow.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2019)

its ash. I've seen enough people on films staggering through the aftermath of a very big fire and it always snows ash. See also: nuclear war.


----------



## fishfinger (May 21, 2019)

There's snow _and_ ash. You can even see a snowflake melting as it hits someone's face. Ice and fire.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 21, 2019)

it was ash...


----------



## Drarok (May 21, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> There's snow _and_ ash. You can even see a snowflake melting as it hits someone's face. Ice and fire.


Definitely snow on Dany's face, I spotted that it melted and was impressed they'd used something that actually melts, unlike fake snow. Or they CGI'd it…


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

Chair


----------



## binka (May 21, 2019)

There really shouldn't have been that many unsullied and dothraki left alive. At Winterfell the living were completely overrun and the dead were busy mopping up what was left, they had been utterly defeated. Where were these several thousand hiding?

At least it's all over now and we can put the years of bickering about spoilers and book wankers well and truly behind us and return to the harmonious U75 of 2010


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

binka said:


> There really shouldn't have been that many unsullied and dothraki left alive. At Winterfell the living were completely overrun and the dead were busy mopping up what was left of the living, they had been utterly defeated. Where were these several thousand hiding?
> 
> At least it's all over now and we can put the years of bickering about spoilers and book wankers well and truly behind us and return to the harmonious U75 of 2010




It was ASH


----------



## fishfinger (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> It was ASH


In season 2 Danny had a vision of the iron throne:



> She looks up. The roof is missing and snow falls from the sky. (. . .) At the far end of the room, the Iron Throne waits for her, dusted with snow. Her dream made manifest.



This Theory About Daenerys's Throne Room Vision Could Be A Major 'GOT' Spoiler


----------



## moochedit (May 21, 2019)

Pretty sure it was ash. The heat from all the fires would melt any snow.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> In season 2 Danny had a vision of the iron throne:
> This Theory About Daenerys's Throne Room Vision Could Be A Major 'GOT' Spoiler


Not sure a random website referring to snow in a vision from six seasons ago is the strongest proof...

I figured it was ash because a) there'd be a shitload of it in the aftermath of an entire city being burned and b) there's no reason for it to be snowing other than "it looks pretty/dramatic/pretty dramatic", and despite evidence to the contrary I want to give the creators the benefit of the doubt that they wouldn't have random snow just for that reason.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2019)

Blatantly snow


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> In season 2 Danny had a vision of the iron throne:
> 
> 
> 
> This Theory About Daenerys's Throne Room Vision Could Be A Major 'GOT' Spoiler


----------



## fishfinger (May 21, 2019)

It's winter


----------



## fishfinger (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> View attachment 171667


Wrong kind of ash.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

Jon Ash. The bastard


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 21, 2019)

Good lord, it's ash.
Does anyone remember a huge fire-breathing cunt with wings, unleashing torrents of fire upon the city? That would have created two things. 1) lots of ash, and 2) a hot place that snow couldn't stick to.


----------



## fishfinger (May 21, 2019)




----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 21, 2019)

Of course it was ash.  The city and most of its inhabitants had just been incinerated.

But it looked a bit like snow because symbolism.  Winter(fell) had come to KL.


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

See


----------



## Ranbay (May 21, 2019)

Next person to say snow snoged their own mum.


----------



## Chz (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Next person to say snow snoged their own mum.


Aunt.


----------



## moochedit (May 21, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Defo dead woman and children ash.



Surely you mean liberated women and children ash


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 21, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Good lord, it's ash.
> Does anyone remember a huge fire-breathing cunt with wings, unleashing torrents of fire upon the city? That would have created two things. 1) lots of ash, and 2) a hot place that snow couldn't stick to.


Actually, it would have created other things, too. Like panic and death, and poo...lots of poo. Maybe it's not ash. Maybe it's poo? 
"But it's white!" I hear you some of you say. Think of dog poos when people weren't scared to give their dogs bones. Bones is the reason.
I'm changing my guess to poo.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 21, 2019)

Chz said:


> Aunt.



Sister.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2019)

I saw a white dog poo the other day.  Didn't think that was a thing any more.

#shouldhaveinstagrammedit


----------



## Drarok (May 21, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I saw a white dog poo the other day.  Didn't think that was a thing any more.


Still better than the GoT ending?


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2019)

In the Jon kills Dany scene it's actively snowing in the background

 Similarly rewatch when Jon goes past the dragon, covered in snow, to go and kill her. Not only is the dragon hidden by snowfall, it's actively snowing in that scene. Much time has passed since the battle. This is not ash fall.

Winter was always set to come to Kings L. https://www.quora.com/Will-it-snow-in-Kings-Landing-as-well


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 21, 2019)

AND


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2019)

ska invita said:


> In the Jon kills Dany scene it's actively snowing in the background
> 
> Similarly rewatch when Jon goes past the dragon, covered in snow, to go and kill her. Not only is the dragon hidden by snowfall, it's actively snowing in that scene. Much time has passed since the battle. This is not ash fall.
> 
> Winter was always set to come to Kings L. https://www.quora.com/Will-it-snow-in-Kings-Landing-as-well


Rewatched it and..yeah, that is definitely snow there. Looked decidedly chilly.


----------



## Drarok (May 21, 2019)

The. Snow. Melts. On. Dany's. Face.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2019)

Drarok said:


> The. Snow. Melts. On. Dany's. Face.



Hurhurhur


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2019)

Best bit was Sansa cutting off Edmure mid sentence.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 21, 2019)

Im surprised Tyrion's beard didn't get a separate cast credit


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Im surprised Tyrion's beard didn't get a separate cast credit



It was played by a beard double and Peter Dinklage was CGI'd in behind it.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 21, 2019)

with Iain Glen. And Tyrion's Beard.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

Natalie Dormer didn't get a separate credit for playing Renly's beard.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 21, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> I found the ending quite profound. I kept thinking of the iron throne, after it was melted.



Yeah, that bit was ace.  It was the half hour or so after that that wasn't.


----------



## moonsi til (May 21, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I thought Jon was going to ride out on the dragon.  I suppose the dragon took her body back to where he was born in flames. He didn't like the cold weather.
> 
> I liked that it was snowing in King's Landing.  Winter came.




Ooh I took that to be ash?

ETA: commented before I fully caught up with thread. Still saying ash!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 21, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The ending of Mad Men was great - Don almost discovering peace and harmony with the world, until he realises he can use it to sell fizzy drinks instead.



It just didn't work for me, but maybe they should be congratulated for at least trying to come up with a punchline rather than 30 minutes of dullness to tie up the ends.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Still saying ash!


Confirmation bias - Wikipedia

...because it was ash in the fire scene you expected ash again and think you saw ash later, even though IT WAS SNOWING!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2019)

Nobody else was there when Jon killed Daenerys and there's no body so why didn't he just go to Grey Worm all like, yeah Dany's fucked off for a bit but she told me to tell you you're fired and I get to be king until she comes back, which will be any day now for sure.


----------



## agricola (May 21, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nobody else was there when Jon killed Daenerys and there's no body so why didn't he just go to Grey Worm all like, yeah Dany's fucked off for a bit but she told me to tell you you're fired and I get to be king until she comes back, which will be any day now for sure.



That would have been unwise given how quick Grey Worm moved that episode.


----------



## D'wards (May 21, 2019)




----------



## emanymton (May 21, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nobody else was there when Jon killed Daenerys and there's no body so why didn't he just go to Grey Worm all like, yeah Dany's fucked off for a bit but she told me to tell you you're fired and I get to be king until she comes back, which will be any day now for sure.


Because he is too stupid to lie.


----------



## Cloo (May 21, 2019)

emanymton said:


> Because he is too stupid to lie.


Yeah, I assume he hung about there until Grey Worm turned up, told him what happened and turned himself in. And Grey Worm didn't kill him because a) he's not used to not having someone command him b) he had enough sense to realise there was no ruler now and somebody needed to sort shit out. Whether the various lords came to him or he requested them at Jon's suggestion, I'm not sure, but I quite like that they let us fill in whatever happened in the meantime.

I was thinking today that I also liked how Emilia Clark portrayed Dany's mood having come and conquered - mostly drifting around in a quiet ecstatic happiness that's a disturbing disjunct to the reality, unable to perceive the horror around her. So she wasn't ranting crazy nuts, but just cut adrift from reality (otherwise she'd blatantly not have let Jon a) be alive or b) anywhere near her with weapons.


----------



## Riklet (May 21, 2019)

It was some relatively entertaining tosh.

I was neither seriously disappointed nor hugely impressed. I guess they had to finish it somehow.

Terrible terrible mistake was trying to do it all in 6 episodes. Would have worked so much better as 10.... lazy writers!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2019)

I was entertained, surprised and satisfied, so it get's a  from me.

I'm of the view that Danny was crazy from the end of season three when she took to crowd-surfing, so no, it wasn't a sudden heel turn in my view.

My biggest gripe? Why the fuck are Ser Brienne and Podrick (be still, my beating heart) Payne in Kings Landing (assuming that is where they are - I'd've thought moving the capital to Oldstown would've made sense), Sansa is oop North with Alice Karstark for company, FFS. Do oaths mean nothing to you, Ser?


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 22, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I stopped caring about any of the characters by the 4th episode of this series.
> 
> More importantly how the feck do I leave NOW TV?



You can never leave Now TV


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 22, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> You can never leave Now TV


The Now Remembers


----------



## D'wards (May 22, 2019)

Riklet said:


> Terrible terrible mistake was trying to do it all in 6 episodes. Would have worked so much better as 10.... lazy writers!


Word on the street is they could have had as many episodes or series as they wanted, but the two D's wanted to rush through as they were anxious to go and work for Disney writing the new Star Wars trilogy.


----------



## moochedit (May 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Word on the street is they could have had as many episodes or series as they wanted, but the two D's wanted to rush through as they were anxious to go and work for Disney writing the new Star Wars trilogy.



The GOT S8 backlash must be making Disney very nervous. Star Wars fans are already a bit tetchy.


----------



## Cloo (May 22, 2019)

Thing is, I go into film, TV etc to enjoy it, not to pick holes in it. GoT was a massive undertaking, by and large done really well, so I'm not interested in bitching about it. It's ok to just enjoy stuff!


----------



## souljacker (May 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Word on the street is they could have had as many episodes or series as they wanted, but the two D's wanted to rush through as they were anxious to go and work for Disney writing the new Star Wars trilogy.



So they decided to produce something crap because they were keen to go fuck something else up?


----------



## D'wards (May 22, 2019)

souljacker said:


> So they decided to produce something crap because they were keen to go fuck something else up?


In a nutshell...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

As has been noted already on the thread, D&D's ability to dispense with sensible character development, consistency, plot etc replaced by spectacle, tell-not-show, twists etc sounds absolutely perfect for their new job.


----------



## donkyboy (May 22, 2019)

What's the best selling cereal in westeros?















All-Bran


----------



## Me76 (May 22, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Thing is, I go into film, TV etc to enjoy it, not to pick holes in it. GoT was a massive undertaking, by and large done really well, so I'm not interested in bitching about it. It's ok to just enjoy stuff!


I must admit that I think joining this thread and checking it as regularly as I have has probably taken away some of the enjoyment of this series for me.  I still would have thought it inferior (especially compared to series 1-4) but I don't think I would have picked holes in it quite so much.  I will look forward to rewatching after watching them all, with less pressure on it.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 22, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> You can never leave Now TV


I left.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

I realised I got Now TV but only stayed up once for it, and torrented the the rest n monday morning. Waste f money, if I get charged. Oh no wait I did wartch two episodes of a Brooker written comedy starring Jon Hannah calle 'Touch of Cloth'. I like Jon Hannah and poo jokes so yeah that was OK.

still canceled last night.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2019)

Oula said:


> A mate of mine said to me once "I gave up on Lost in the second episode. As soon as I saw the smoke monster in the woods I thought - fuck off"
> 
> I hated the ending. Its my most disappointing ending ever.
> 
> ...



Everyone has an opinion, but to try and get a general feel of the fans' feelings, here are the current last episode ratings on IMDB:

Game of Thrones - The Iron Throne: *4.4/10*

Breaking Bad - Felina: *9.9/10*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Thing is, I go into film, TV etc to enjoy it, not to pick holes in it. GoT was a massive undertaking, by and large done really well, so I'm not interested in bitching about it. It's ok to just enjoy stuff!


I don't go into art looking to pick holes in it, but I can't help but notice if they're there.

It's like a meal - you want to just eat and enjoy it, but if it's not what you wanted/were hoping for you're going to say "hey, this could be better".

Do some people just want to bitch and moan, for whatever reasons they may have? Absolutely. But some of us are simply expressing our genuine reactions and feelings, positive or negative.

And I and others have said on this thread, our expectations were based on what we loved about the early series of GoT. It's not like we've come in expecting something unobtainable - it was obtainable, we had it! Most of the complaints on this thread are about things that were there that are now not, things that are missing; they're not fanciful dreams that were impossible to realise.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I realised I got Now TV but only stayed up once for it, and torrented the the rest n monday morning. Waste f money, if I get charged. Oh no wait I did wartch two episodes of a Brooker written comedy starring Jon Hannah calle 'Touch of Cloth'. I like Jon Hannah and poo jokes so yeah that was OK.
> 
> still canceled last night.


Why did you not just watch again on Now TV


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why did you not just watch again on Now TV


force of habit I think, and a lingering dislike of the now tv player.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Word on the street is they could have had as many episodes or series as they wanted, but the two D's wanted to rush through as they were anxious to go and work for Disney writing the new Star Wars trilogy.


Street speakers seem to be imbeciles then. They couldn't have as many series as they wanted from a series of seven books. And the decision to split the last book (ish) into two seasons is a well worn one. This last half season wasn't really 'rushed' at all, they made, imo, a couple of mistakes in not giving a couple (literally, two) characters more screen time.  But correcting that would have taken twenty odds minutes, not an extra four episodes.


----------



## Mogden (May 22, 2019)

I know this is cut to show the very worst of the comments but it looks like even the cast found it meh at best. I do love the way Dinklage says one thing and his face tells a whole other story!


----------



## BristolEcho (May 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> Street speakers seem to be imbeciles then. They couldn't have as many series as they wanted from a series of seven books. And the decision to split the last book (ish) into two seasons is a well worn one. This last half season wasn't really 'rushed' at all, they made, imo, a couple of mistakes in not giving a couple (literally, two) characters more screen time.  But correcting that would have taken twenty odds minutes, not an extra four episodes.



I think it was probably better not to give them to much time as they were totally inept with the time they had. Fuck knows what car crash they would have come up with if they were given any more rope.


----------



## Oula (May 22, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Everyone has an opinion, but to try and get a general feel of the fans' feelings, here are the current last episode ratings on IMDB:
> 
> Game of Thrones - The Iron Throne: *4.4/10*
> 
> Breaking Bad - Felina: *9.9/10*



That's interesting. I read a great book by Alan Sepinwall about the big TV shows and the main thing I took from that was that people are almost always dissatisfied by how they end, so I'm surprised the Breaking Bad one was so highly rated (not just because I didn't like it, but because I thought people just find it hard to accept things bring over)


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2019)

Oula said:


> That's interesting. I read a great book by Alan Sepinwall about the big TV shows and the main thing I took from that was that people are almost always dissatisfied by how they end, so I'm surprised the Breaking Bad one was so highly rated (not just because I didn't like it, but because I thought people just find it hard to accept things bring over)


Breaking Bad was complete and utter fan service. Everything people wanted to happen did (unless they had some naive belief about Walt somehow living). They did it well, but it lacked a certain pathos for me, because of that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2019)

David Lynch should be allowed to re-do the last half hour.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> Breaking Bad was complete and utter fan service. Everything people wanted to happen did (unless they had some naive belief about Walt somehow living). They did it well, but it lacked a certain pathos for me, because of that.



The end of BB was good, not amazing, but way, way ahead of how GOT wrapped up.  The best BB stuff was all from the end of S2 through to the end of S4.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2019)

belboid said:


> Breaking Bad was complete and utter fan service. Everything people wanted to happen did (unless they had some naive belief about Walt somehow living). They did it well, but it lacked a certain pathos for me, because of that.



Exactly.  The outcome you want for the characters  may not be the most fitting outcome for the show


----------



## Plumdaff (May 22, 2019)

Our NOW TV subscription is cancelled but we'll still get to watch the whole of Chernobyl which is really excellent if very grim in parts (fairly obvious given the subject matter)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

How about a show where all the ends are tidied up in true epic fashion then the lead dies and is reborn anew, he puts on a jaunty scarf and sets out again to right wrongs. Theres 50+ years in that I recon


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2019)

I'm stuck with NOW TV till November or something.  I usually re-new around black Friday because there's usually a deal where you get a cinema pass free with the entertainment pass if you lock in for a year.  I actually first started getting NOW for TWD.  There's usually something else worth watching, like The Deuce for example.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

I won the work Game of Thrones pool, by some distance. Was the only one to pick Arya as NK killer and one of only two to predict the throne getting destroyed. Only two guesses wrong in who lives and dies - I guessed Grey Worm to die and Missandei to live.

So that's £50 I badly needed


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2019)

Ash


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I won the work Game of Thrones pool, by some distance. Was the only one to pick Arya as NK killer and one of only two to predict the throne getting destroyed. Only two guesses wrong in who lives and dies - I guessed Grey Worm to die and Missandei to live.
> 
> So that's £50 I badly needed



Don't spunk it on snow.


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2019)

I was okay with the plot and story but god the writing isn't as good as it used to be. Not sure how Grey Worm overtook John like that. And worst line of the whole eight series' goes to Arya for 'I know a killer when I see one'. Oh really Arya? That's some profound insight into human nature you have there, you must have looked deep into her heart to be able to call her a 'killer' directly after she's deliberately burned tens of thousands of people to death in full view of everyone.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

Why is everyone cancelling their Now TV? It didn't only show Game Of Thrones


----------



## D'wards (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is everyone cancelling their Now TV? It didn't only show Game Of Thrones


Cos I've watched Camping and Sally4ever. 
I have it for another 2 months so might do Chernobyl, but 22 July my last day for certain


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is everyone cancelling their Now TV? It didn't only show Game Of Thrones


I'll go out on a limb and guess it's because they no longer want/need it? Although I could be way off the mark. Maybe they're canceeling it because it turns into a WMD at midnight?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'll go out on a limb and guess it's because they no longer want/need it? Although I could be way off the mark. Maybe they're canceeling it because it turns into a WMD at midnight?


It's great for films. Can't believe people subscribe for just one show!


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's great for films. Can't believe people subscribe for just one show!


You don't get films and TV shows on the same subscription.

TV is £7.99, films £11.99


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's great for films. Can't believe people subscribe for just one show!


I can't believe people subscribe at all. I get it all for free


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2019)

strung out said:


> You don't get films and TV shows on the same subscription.
> 
> TV is £7.99, films £11.99



Unless you get a special deal.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 22, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can't believe people subscribe at all. I get it all for free



It must fill you with joy knowing you're supporting the people who make the shows.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

strung out said:


> You don't get films and TV shows on the same subscription.
> 
> TV is £7.99, films £11.99


OK, only costs a tenner for both for me


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It must fill you with joy knowing you're supporting the people who make the shows.


It fills me with joy knowing that you're paying for me to watch it for free


----------



## moochedit (May 22, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can't believe people subscribe at all. I get it all for free





Johnny Vodka said:


> It must fill you with joy knowing you're supporting the people who make the shows.


----------



## Mogden (May 22, 2019)

I have a walking app that allows me to accumulate points and every so often I can redeem them for something decent. Got the Now TV entertainment offer a few months back, watched all I wanted to see, figured I'd pay for a month or two and hang on for this. All done now.


----------



## binka (May 22, 2019)

I got a 3 month entertainment pass with McDonald's monopoly which expires in July. Not sure it's worth paying for though, I'm currently rewatching the wire and used it for Veep. I guess it's quite good for the live TV too... If there's a decent offer somewhere I might go for it but I wouldn't pay full price


----------



## Cloo (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is everyone cancelling their Now TV? It didn't only show Game Of Thrones


We have enough other stuff we already don't watch... we got the three month thing then cancelled. Mind you, might try to watch S1 of Handmaid's Tale while we still have it!


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2019)




----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2019)

And was the friendly uncle zombie explained?


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2019)

And what was the point of what's his face from league of gentlemen scheming and plotting?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> And what was the point of what's his face from league of gentlemen scheming and plotting?


He was the predecessor to today's bankers. What else would he be doing?


----------



## D'wards (May 22, 2019)

Mogden said:


> I have a walking app that allows me to accumulate points and every so often I can redeem them for something decent. Got the Now TV entertainment offer a few months back, watched all I wanted to see, figured I'd pay for a month or two and hang on for this. All done now.


Tell me more, tell me more...


----------



## Mogden (May 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Tell me more, tell me more...


Sweatcoins. I think there are probably better ones available. The things I like just give you X months free subscription. But if you're like me and do a decent amount of walking it's just a background app that'll keep the points ticking up. I CBAed to fill up my phone with other ones to see which has the best rewards.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Sweatcoins. I think there are probably better ones available. The things I like just give you X months free subscription. But if you're like me and do a decent amount of walking it's just a background app that'll keep the points ticking up. I CBAed to fill up my phone with other ones to see which has the best rewards.


Can you cheat and get on a bike/car/train/jet?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you cheat and get on a bike/car/train/jet?


You could book a charter flight to Outer Mongolia, and get 10% off your next Happy Meal! Deep joy!


----------



## Mogden (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you cheat and get on a bike/car/train/jet?


It seems to pick up bike travel. That one says it's specifically for outdoor travel. Presumably uses GPS to work out if you are or not. I think I get a referral bonus if anyone is really interested but the offers aren't fab. Mostly hipster new-to-the-market things but if you're really keen you can get free holidays and actual real money. How did we get here from The Wall


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Tell me more, tell me more...


was it love at first sight?


----------



## wayward bob (May 22, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Ash


snow


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

Ash AND snow


----------



## wayward bob (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is everyone cancelling their Now TV? It didn't only show Game Of Thrones


i only got the week's free for the last one, torrented the others next day. had no plans for the monday and a desperate need to be up on the memes


----------



## wayward bob (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's great for films. Can't believe people subscribe for just one show!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 22, 2019)

We never did find out what made Podrick such a hit with the hookers either. That's the really important loose end that needs tying up. Especially as he drank hen the question was asked to Briene.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> We never did find out what made Podrick such a hit with the hookers either. That's the really important loose end that needs tying up. Especially as he drank hen the question was asked to Briene.



It was revealed in a much earlier season that Podricks's penis is prodigious, to the extent that the prostitutes Tyrion hired for him refused to accept payment.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It was revealed in a much earlier season that Podricks's penis is prodigious, to the extent that the prostitutes Tyrion hired for him refused to accept payment.



No it wasn't because if it was then why did he drink when the question 'you're a virgin' was asked? It was only implied he had a prodigious penis but never confirmed. Thought it was a clever little nod.


----------



## Mogden (May 22, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> No it wasn't because if it was then why did he drink when the question 'you're a virgin' was asked? It was only implied he had a prodigious penis but never confirmed. Thought it was a clever little nod.


As I understood it they only witnessed its girth and/or length and decided it was too much for them. The waiver of the fee was as a thank you for the show so to speak


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's great for films. Can't believe people subscribe for just one show!



I don't watch films.  I've got it til 19 June. I'll see if there is anything else in that time.  I'm already paying for netflix.


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can't believe people subscribe at all. I get it all for free



Do you get full screen tv and subtitles?


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It was revealed in a much earlier season that Podricks's penis is prodigious, to the extent that the prostitutes Tyrion hired for him refused to accept payment.


It was because of his special skills.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I don't watch films.


does not compute


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Everyone has an opinion, but to try and get a general feel of the fans' feelings, here are the current last episode ratings on IMDB:
> 
> Game of Thrones - The Iron Throne: *4.4/10*
> 
> Breaking Bad - Felina: *9.9/10*


I would say that with a series like GoT its not as if each episode is a stand alone thing. Its much more designed to be watched a season as a binge watch each episode back to back, so saying How Good Was The Final Episode doesnt really make sense...the final episode was the final season as a whole - or maybe the last three episodes at least. Thats how the writing is set up, and thats a good thing.

(the final episode wasnt all that )


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 23, 2019)

ska invita said:


> I would say that with a series like GoT its not as if each episode is a stand alone thing. Its much more designed to be watched a season as a binge watch each episode back to back, so saying How Good Was The Final Episode doesnt really make sense...the final episode was the final season as a whole - or maybe the last three episodes at least. Thats how the writing is set up, and thats a good thing.
> 
> (the final episode wasnt all that )


The same applies to breaking bad.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 23, 2019)

ska invita said:


> I would say that with a series like GoT its not as if each episode is a stand alone thing. Its much more designed to be watched a season as a binge watch each episode back to back, so saying How Good Was The Final Episode doesnt really make sense...the final episode was the final season as a whole - or maybe the last three episodes at least. Thats how the writing is set up, and thats a good thing.
> 
> (the final episode wasnt all that )



People remember the ending of things.  If it's shite, it does tend to tarnish the whole product.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 23, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> Do you get full screen tv and subtitles?


I'm not sure what you mean by full screen but I get 1080p, which fills the screen. I don't have subtitles turned on but they're available if I want them. And if I want 4k, I download a 4k stream, but I generally just go with 1080


----------



## maomao (May 23, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> Do you get full screen tv and subtitles?


I do. And surround sound. A well selected torrent file is almost always better quality than any paid for streaming service.


----------



## Supine (May 23, 2019)

maomao said:


> I do. And surround sound. A well selected torrent file is almost always better quality than any paid for streaming service.



And no adverts


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 23, 2019)

belboid said:


> Breaking Bad was complete and utter fan service. Everything people wanted to happen did (unless they had some naive belief about Walt somehow living). They did it well, but it lacked a certain pathos for me, because of that.



I enjoyed the ending of breaking bad. It lacked pathos but it had something else. I didn't feel any sadness or pity for Walter White. What really stuck with me in those final few episodes was the neo nazis. they really disturbed me. They were utterly ruthless, no qualms about enslaving Jesse, murdering DEA agents and anyone else who gets in their way, and the final scene with Walter. They weren't monsters, they were scarily plausible human beings. It definitely made me feeling something, not pathos, but something deep and disturbing. Walter killing them all did not put and end to this feeling. I don't think it was the best finale I have seen but something from it did stick with me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 23, 2019)

Remember folks, equal pay actually begins with workers being paid in the first place.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 23, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Remember folks, equal pay actually begins with workers being paid in the first place.


----------



## Ranbay (May 23, 2019)




----------



## moochedit (May 23, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> No it wasn't because if it was then why did he drink when the question 'you're a virgin' was asked? It was only implied he had a prodigious penis but never confirmed. Thought it was a clever little nod.



Podrick was drinking for briane because she didn't drink. So virgin question was about briane not podrick.


----------



## YouSir (May 23, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Podrick was drinking for briane because she didn't drink. So virgin question was about briane not podrick.



Over reading but I half thought he was drinking too to take the attention off her, knowing that she'd be uncomfortable about it. Pod being Pod and all.


----------



## keybored (May 23, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> What really stuck with me in those final few episodes was the neo nazis. they really disturbed me. They were utterly ruthless, no qualms about enslaving Jesse, murdering DEA agents and anyone else who gets in their way


The one scene I found deeply upsetting was when they murdered Andrea. More so than anything in GoT.


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Brienne devotedly writing up Jaime's biography with a nice quill was the shittest bit and a massive let down of her character


Plus she should have done a draft before attempting vellum, she left in the slur on Tyrion as killer of Joffrey AND she never blotted before shutting the book


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2019)

Only just got round to watching, obviously.


----------



## maomao (May 23, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Brienne devotedly writing up Jaime's biography with a nice quill was the shittest bit and a massive let down of her character



It's a nod to the books where the shortness of Jaime's entrance in the book of knights (or whatever it's called) is noted and completely in character for Brienne who is obsessed with being a knight and with Jaime.

But as JimW points out she didn't blot it! I actually shouted at the tv when she did that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 23, 2019)

keybored said:


> The one scene I found deeply upsetting was when they murdered Andrea. More so than anything in GoT.



The thing that sticks in my mind is Jesse's escape scene. Aaron Paul is amazing (looking forward to seeing him in Westworld III, and hoping that improves after the hopeless second season).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 23, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> The thing that sticks in my mind is Jesse's escape scene. Aaron Paul is amazing (looking forward to seeing him in Westworld III, and hoping that improves after the hopeless second season).



Damn.  I'm going to have to continue with WW now after that shit second series.


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Me76 (May 28, 2019)

I realised what I've been missing from the last couple of seasons (Apart from decent writing) is a proper evil human baddy.  We had Joffrey and then we had Ramsey, but then no one else to take the 'just gonna be nasty for fun' mantel.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 29, 2019)

Yeah, Euron Greyjoy was just too funny to be properly hateable, and he never did anything that struck me as particularly evil by the standards of Westeros and battle. Cersei felt like practically an afterthought especially in Season 8. The White Walkers ended up just being this murderous "big bad" (would have been nice to get some proper understanding of what they wanted - beyond Bran and beyond "to kill everyone" - in the form of some more back story from Bran, maybe? Will probably happen in the books...) that I didn't particularly care about. 

And although, yeah, there was a dip in quality in season 7 writing, it didn't feel that bad compared to season 8. It had been dipping since season 4 ended, in my view, though, just much more noticeable as it raced to the ending.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2019)

Pretty spot on ser


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 29, 2019)

Pretty 


ruffneck23 said:


> spot on ser



Pretty spot on impersonation.


----------



## ferrelhadley (May 29, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, Euron Greyjoy was just too funny to be properly hateable, and he never did anything that struck me as particularly evil by the standards of Westeros and battle.


Joffrey and Ramsey were almost comedy relief. The real tension in the show was the personal dynamics between characters like Cersei, Tyrion, Littlefinger, Varys and Tywin in Kings Landing, the stresses between Jon, Stannis, the conservative branch of the Nights Watch and the Free Folk at the wall and between Danny and the old money in Mereen. 
The tension did not drain out when Euron became the comedy villain. It was when Jon killed off the rebel Nights Watch, Cersei killed off most of the Tyrells and the Faith Militant, Danny sailed from Mereen and other characters had disperses from Kings Landing by the end of season 6. 
At the end of season 6 most of the local conflicts had been eliminated so the show had to bring in forced conflict like Arya and Sansa, or Tyrion doing dumb stuff. As more and more character gathered into fewer locations there was less conflict. There interactions became less about clever plots and more about banter. 
If anyone wants a bit of a laugh there is youtube set to Metallica For Whome The Bell Tolls up at the moment.


----------



## donkyboy (May 30, 2019)

I have lost all interest in this show now. people need to stop talking about it. it's finished. move on. GOT is soo 2019. Hopefully it will quieten down like Breaking Bad.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2019)




----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2019)

Nah it’s being an edge lord like most of its posts , at 39 you would have thought it had grown up , oh well


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I have lost all interest in this show now.


Apparently, you haven't.


----------



## joustmaster (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2019)

Anyone seen The Last Watch? Enjoyed it much more than at least two episodes of S.8


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2019)

watched about half of it last night,  before having to force myself to sleep  , was good from what I've seen so far


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> watched about half of it last night,  before having to force myself to sleep  , was good from what I've seen so far


I really enjoyed it. Lots of behind the scenes people who are very interesting. Hope it gets the Irish extra a load of work, he's the star of the programme.


----------



## Me76 (May 31, 2019)

I liked the Head of Snow guy.  So chilled, and what a cool job.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 1, 2019)

Just seen the series over the last 2 nights. Thought it was pretty shit from everything after Arya killed the Mr Freeze.

On the Bran thing - which was part of an utterly shit last episode: making him King wasn't the worst idea. But for it to make even the slightest bit of sense, they had to do 2 things. Firstly, put him being made king into an actual dramatic scene, where there are several tension that are only resolved by him becoming the king (as opposed to some wet farts sitting round having a chat on who to be king). The second one was for the 3 eyed raven mystical stuff to have been a major component of the series, actively something that people were thinking about and part of the plot. Weak.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 1, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Oh god that means Bran's going to get the throne ffs



How right you were. LOL!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm still pretty meh about the whole three eyed raven thing.

The three eyed raven is such a huge threat to the night king because he can look into the past and use that information to do Jeremy Kyle DNA test type reveals.

Changed the whole battle landscape that did! Worth an extra 40 thousand troops. Hey lads you can go home now, we can use the knowledge of who Jon's dad is to defeat the undead army. They love a bit of gossip.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 1, 2019)

In some ways, Game of Thrones Season 8 reminded me of Babylon 5. The whole shadow war thing was built up throughout the series, only to puff out like a match. The white walker story arc did the same. As in Babylon 5 the next war was with a totalitarian earth government. Similar to dealing with Cersei after The Long Night. Although Babylon 5's endgame episodes were slightly more satisfying over this car crash.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2019)

Gromit said:


> I'm still pretty meh about the whole three eyed raven thing.
> 
> The three eyed raven is such a huge threat to the night king because he can look into the past and use that information to do Jeremy Kyle DNA test type reveals.
> 
> Changed the whole battle landscape that did! Worth an extra 40 thousand troops. Hey lads you can go home now, we can use the knowledge of who Jon's dad is to defeat the undead army. They love a bit of gossip.


Sorry to quote myself but thinking on it further...

So he gets this power to help mankind, travels all the way to Winterfel, tells Jon who his dad is, which directly leads to conflict between Jon and Dani, which in part leads to Jon killing her, which leaves Bran as most likely candidate for king. Then he's like yeah I knew all along. It's why I came.

He used his power to nab the throne! Not to fight the night king. He's as bad as the rest of them.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 1, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I have lost all interest in this show now. people need to stop talking about it. it's finished. move on. GOT is soo 2019. Hopefully it will quieten down like Breaking Bad.



If it bothers you that much then "ignore thread" is at the top of the page.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 1, 2019)

all interest gone. Soz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> all interest gone. Soz.


Yet still you persist on telling everyone


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Yet still you persist on telling everyone


It's like when someone flounces, but instead of just fucking off, they have to tell everyone they're flouncing, in the hope that someone will beg them to stay. It's an attention thing.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 1, 2019)

just doesn't interest me any more.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 1, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> just doesn't interest me any more.


You said that already. Repeatedly. 
Ask your GP about Alzheimer's. You seem to be experiencing short term memory loss. Forgetting what you've already said. Rambling.
It's one of the symptoms. Get yourself checked out.


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2019)

Watching the behind the series episode now. It's brilliant. So interesting to see behind the scenes


----------



## emanymton (Jun 2, 2019)

ChrisC said:


> In some ways, Game of Thrones Season 8 reminded me of Babylon 5. The whole shadow war thing was built up throughout the series, only to puff out like a match. The white walker story arc did the same. As in Babylon 5 the next war was with a totalitarian earth government. Similar to dealing with Cersei after The Long Night. Although Babylon 5's endgame episodes were slightly more satisfying over this car crash.


The problem Babylon 5 had was that they were told they were not going to get a 5th season, so a lot of what was planned for 5 was pushed up to 4. I think this is why the shadow war stuff is a bit rushed, it's also why season 5 is a bit meh. All the good stuff had been moved to season 4.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2019)

Gromit said:


> You said that already. Repeatedly.
> Ask your GP about Alzheimer's. You seem to be experiencing short term memory loss. Forgetting what you've already said. Rambling.
> It's one of the symptoms. Get yourself checked out.


Alzheimer's eh? Just the ticket for internet joshing.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 2, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Alzheimer's eh? Just the ticket for internet joshing.


I've got a 1-6 chance of getting it. Might as well get the gallows humour in early as there will be no NHS by then and we'll all be fucked by something or another.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2019)

Gromit said:


> I've got a 1-6 chance of getting it. Might as well get the gallows humour in early as there will be no NHS by then and we'll all be fucked by something or another.


My Mum's got a 100% chance of having dementia.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 2, 2019)

Gromit said:


> I've got a 1-6 chance of getting it. Might as well get the gallows humour in early as there will be no NHS by then and we'll all be fucked by something or another.



Yeah well...at least you wont know whats happening to you. 
Your jokes about alzheimers are unwarranted and nasty considering that people here have recently lost loved ones to the disease. 
Thought better of you quite frankly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Thought better of you quite frankly.


Did you really? 



Gromit said:


> You said that already. Repeatedly.
> Ask your GP about Alzheimer's. You seem to be experiencing short term memory loss. Forgetting what you've already said. Rambling.
> It's one of the symptoms. Get yourself checked out.


Fuck off Gromit.


----------



## strung out (Jun 2, 2019)

I've just noticed that some of the White Walkers have beards, and some don't, presumably meaning that they have to shave sometimes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2019)

strung out said:


> I've just noticed that some of the White Walkers have beards, and some don't, presumably meaning that they have to shave sometimes


Surely it just means some were bearded when they died and some weren't


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely it just means some were bearded when they died and some weren't



Well you've ruined that one.


----------



## strung out (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely it just means some were bearded when they died and some weren't


They were turned as babies though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2019)

strung out said:


> They were turned as babies though


some were, but others are zombified dead folk


----------



## strung out (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> some were, but others are zombified dead folk


Which ones?

And don't say the ones with beards


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2019)

strung out said:


> Which ones?
> 
> And don't say the ones with beards


I don't know, there were multitudes of them, many of them bearded Wildlings.


----------



## strung out (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't know, there were multitudes of them, many of them bearded Wildlings.


Do you mean wights?


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone notice Sophie Ellis-Bextor playing an extra in S8?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2019)

strung out said:


> Do you mean wights?


Aye, wights/white walkers/zombies/undead


----------



## strung out (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, wights/white walkers/zombies/undead


Yeah, I'm talking about White Walkers, they get turned as babies, but some of them have beards and some don't


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, wights/white walkers/zombies/undead


Wights are different from white walkers. 

White walkers are horse riding dudes with or without beards. 

They did nothing in the entire 8 seasons


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2019)

strung out said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about White Walkers, they get turned as babies, but some of them have beards and some don't


Ah right so the White Walkers are aristos of the dead. If they grow up from children, then they must go through puberty, so facial hair is 'plausible'


----------



## scifisam (Jun 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah right so the White Walkers are aristos of the dead. If they grow up from children, then they must go through puberty, so facial hair is 'plausible'



Yeah, but is shaving? Hard to imagine them thinking hmm, my goatee's looking a bit scraggy today, I'll get the Bic out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2019)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, but is shaving? Hard to imagine them thinking hmm, my goatee's looking a bit scraggy today, I'll get the Bic out.


maybe it just requires an act of will


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe it just requires an act of will


Is Will the barber?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2019)

I posted this in the crafty thread but it probably belongs here.

I made Drogon.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I posted this in the crafty thread but it probably belongs here.
> 
> I made Drogon.



  Where can I buy one? I want one for my living room


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 6, 2019)

emanymton said:


> The problem Babylon 5 had was that they were told they were not going to get a 5th season, so a lot of what was planned for 5 was pushed up to 4. I think this is why the shadow war stuff is a bit rushed, it's also why season 5 is a bit meh. All the good stuff had been moved to season 4.



Best scene in Babylon 5. For your enjoyment!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 6, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Where can I buy one? I want one for my living room


I could make one for you but there's a lot of work involved. There's approximately 24 hours of printing, and around 4 or 5 hours cleaning up the print and fitting the electronics, and there's roughly 30 quid's worth of electronics and LEDs in it, so it wouldn't be cheap.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 6, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I could make one for you but there's a lot of work involved. There's approximately 24 hours of printing, and around 4 or 5 hours cleaning up the print and fitting the electronics, and there's roughly 30 quid's worth of electronics and LEDs in it, so it wouldn't be cheap.


 
OK. PM the total cost, mate.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 6, 2019)

The real travesty of the last few seasons despite the massive budget they couldn't stretch to a decent wig for Cersei.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 7, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> The real travesty of the last few seasons despite the massive budget they couldn't stretch to a decent wig for Cersei.


Very sad as it had more to do than Lena.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 7, 2019)

Last Alt Shift X out dont agree with it all but some great points and someone who knows who the blood raven was.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jun 7, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> The real travesty of the last few seasons despite the massive budget they couldn't stretch to a decent wig for Cersei.


It was part of her character. Her humiliation at the hands of the Faith were why she turned so dark. 



It was not cheapness for all the flaws in writing, the music (best ever in TV), costume and set design were about as good as it got and told part of the story.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2021)

We finally got to see this season recently. Both enjoyed it on an entertainment level & the ending wasn't as bad as the angry internet people claimed.

Agree with posters here that it would have benefited with a few more eps, esp in relation to the Danerys turn. Overall, not too shabby and looking fwd to the next project.


----------

